# The misbegotten waif thread a/k/a The Fray V2



## GandalfMithrandir

from Leif's blunder here this will be the second waif thread a/k/a the fray. Your place for off topic slacking and discussion.


----------



## Scott DeWar

especially slacking!


----------



## Leif

Slacking?  Us??

You betcha!


----------



## HolyMan

I be here to slack and I want to know - How was the "Walking Dead" debt [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] ??

HM

_


----------



## Scott DeWar

ahhhh. morning. A fresh mind of more slacking. But Invatory is over and back to work to night.


----------



## Insight

I'm back to engage in more post-padding and general slacking.

I've not yet seen "The Walking Dead", but I have heard good things about it.


----------



## renau1g

HolyMan said:


> I be here to slack and I want to know - How was the "Walking Dead" debt [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] ??
> 
> HM
> 
> _




Better than anything Romero's put out in the last 10 years! 

The make-up was awesome, the acting pretty good, and it strayed enough from the comic to be interesting, but not far enough to not be true to the source material. I was bummed to learn it's first season is only 6 episodes, but considering it was the biggest debut of any cable series this year (on any network) it hopefully will be picked up for season 2. Heck, it was a better debut then Mad Men (which everyone loves for some reason?). Good for AMC, suck on that HBO!


----------



## Insight

renau1g said:


> Better than anything Romero's put out in the last 10 years!
> 
> The make-up was awesome, the acting pretty good, and it strayed enough from the comic to be interesting, but not far enough to not be true to the source material. I was bummed to learn it's first season is only 6 episodes, but considering it was the biggest debut of any cable series this year (on any network) it hopefully will be picked up for season 2. Heck, it was a better debut then Mad Men (which everyone loves for some reason?). Good for AMC, suck on that HBO!




Unless there is a huge dropoff for the second episode, I would imagine a season two order would be happening.


----------



## Velmont

Posting to subscribe to the thread. That's all.


----------



## HolyMan

Glad to hear renau1g from what I was told by another fan...

A) it was originaly going to be a mini series

and 

B) there is some contest somewhere where you can win a chance to be a zombie on the show for season 2 (already shooting I believe)

Just rumors I heard here and there.

HM

_


----------



## renau1g

HolyMan said:


> Glad to hear renau1g from what I was told by another fan...
> 
> A) it was originaly going to be a mini series
> 
> and
> 
> B) there is some contest somewhere where you can win a chance to be a zombie on the show for season 2 (already shooting I believe)
> 
> Just rumors I heard here and there.
> 
> HM
> 
> _




Want Walking Dead Season 2? - TV News at IGN

http://sweeps.amctv.com/thewalkingdead/


----------



## HolyMan

Should have known you would be a good ten steps ahead of me. LOL

HM

_


----------



## Leif

Velmont said:


> Posting to subscribe to the thread. That's all.



That's not necessary, you know.  Just pull down the Thread Tools menu at the top of the thread window and select 'Subscribe to This Thread.'


----------



## renau1g

It's totally necessary....how else should can we get to another 1000 threads?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think thaty it will regardless of subscriptions!


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> It's totally necessary....how else should can we get to another 1000 threads?



1000 WHAT???


----------



## Scott DeWar

1000 threads of 1000 posts each.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> 1000 threads of 1000 posts each.



Guess your volunteering to buy ENWorld a new hard drive to store all of your drivel?


----------



## Scott DeWar

its not just my drival. it will be all of us! be sides, (to the math wizards on this sight) just how much space for that many words is needeed?


----------



## renau1g

That's why we're all CS's right?


----------



## HolyMan

You wish to talk about drivel?? I see Scott just hit 7k posts and you are at 14k I bet there is enough drivel in there to fill a couple threads with 1,000 posts from just the two of you. LOL  (congrats to you both btw)

Question How long did it take us to go from 1-1000 posts in The Fray V1? I know this one won't be as fast with the holidays coming up but just wondering so as to fill space.

HM

_


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> That's why we're all CS's right?





CS's? I am missing that reference I think.

is that an accounting thing?


----------



## HolyMan

He means Community Supporter, which you are not, but since I have two I will give you the title of... 

"Honorary Supporter through HolyMan" 

HM

_


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> You wish to talk about drivel?? I see Scott just hit 7k posts and you are at 14k I bet there is enough drivel in there to fill a couple threads with 1,000 posts from just the two of you. LOL



I'll have you to know that ALL of my 14k posts have been totally appropriate and wise.   (Yeah, RIGHT!)


----------



## Dragonwriter

Leif said:


> I'll have you to know that ALL of my 14k posts have been totally appropriate and wise.   (Yeah, RIGHT!)




Not counting the X* nonsense posts you made in the original Fray thread?

*X, in this case, indicates the number of posts equal to Leif's current post count, minus 1. While numerical laws may normally dictate so many posts could not have existed in the original thread, this peculiarity circumvents such restrictions. And those restrictions have been violated. By god, have they been violated... 
... by Leif!


----------



## Walking Dad

About subscriptions, what are you (PbP gamers, maybe of 4e) think of the new online only character builder from Hasbro (I will no longer call them WotC)?


----------



## Leif

Dragonwriter said:


> Not counting the X* nonsense posts you made in the original Fray thread?



  I have no idea to what you're referring!!  That's my story and I'm sticking to it, for at least the next 4-5 minutes. 



Walking Dad said:


> About subscriptions, what are you (PbP gamers, maybe of 4e) think of the new online only character builder from Hasbro (I will no longer call them WotC)?



I don't know anything about it yet, as your post was the first I've heard of it.  I'm pretty skeptical, though.  Heck, I'm skeptical of almost everything that comes out of Hasbro anymore.....


----------



## Insight

You'll all be thrilled to know that I watched "Walking Dead" last night on the ole DVR and it was pretty good.


----------



## Insight

Walking Dad said:


> About subscriptions, what are you (PbP gamers, maybe of 4e) think of the new online only character builder from Hasbro (I will no longer call them WotC)?




It seems like a better idea, especially now that it includes non-Windows users.  I like the portability aspect.  Can't comment any further since it's not released yet.


----------



## Walking Dad

The builder was the one thing that let me managed building characters. I'm doing it usually when I'm offline, and it is the only possibility to keep up with all the errata while being offline. Their was much (nerd) rage already on the wizard board about people canceling their subscriptions, so their is hope the will maybe consider their politics.

This is really annoying for me. First the many card draw mechanics in Gamma World. Now this. Card draw is bad for PbP games and most online games use all the errata.

Has anyone a good idea how to play card draw roleplaying games as PbP?


----------



## renau1g

Walking Dad said:


> The builder was the one thing that let me managed building characters. I'm doing it usually when I'm offline, and it is the only possibility to keep up with all the errata while being offline. Their was much (nerd) rage already on the wizard board about people canceling their subscriptions, so their is hope the will maybe consider their politics.
> 
> This is really annoying for me. First the many card draw mechanics in Gamma World. Now this. Card draw is bad for PbP games and most online games use all the errata.
> 
> Has anyone a good idea how to play card draw roleplaying games as PbP?




Not a fan. I've canceled my subscription as before I was paying for something I'd have indefinitely, but now I"m paying for something that's only good until I stop forking over the dough. Ah well, I guess I'll be one of the ones playing "only" pre-essentials/DS characters. There's still 1000's of feats and powers  for me to play around with so I'm really not in a bad situation I guess.


----------



## Walking Dad

BTW, the official EN World discussions are here:

November 16th release for Web-based Character Builder

New Character Builder from WotC!

I seem to be missing the point on the online CB

But I also wanted to hear the opinions of my fellow PbP gamers.


----------



## Velmont

I liked the CB as it is, an offline tool. I don't want to need a connection to play with the CB.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dragonwriter said:


> Not counting the X* nonsense posts you made in the original Fray thread?
> 
> *X, in this case, indicates the number of posts equal to Leif's current post count, minus 1. While numerical laws may normally dictate so many posts could not have existed in the original thread, this peculiarity circumvents such restrictions.




lol. despite the closeness of accuracy of describing my self in that thread, I still find this hilarious!


----------



## renau1g

Velmont said:


> I liked the CB as it is, an offline tool. I don't want to need a connection to play with the CB.




It's not a tool anymore it's a service. I also am leery of the "datamining" that will be going on. They plan to make *more* articles for the popular combos...they should do the opposite, see what people don't play and try to make them more palatable. (PaoloM made this comment, but I don't have time to dig around for it)


----------



## HolyMan

I don't use CB's when I make characters so I can't comment or speculate. I just put them on paper then type them up. As I have made about 20-30 characters in the past year (and checked over nearly as many). I rarely find a mistake and if I do it is fixable before posting.

Now I can help WD with his card drawing question. If I were to do it I would have a post with the cards are listed and numbered and then leave everything up to good old IC (they seem to torment players pretty good) and you can roll odd dice on IC like a d52 for your standard card deck and what not.

Would be alot of work to type all the cards and what they do in, but you could search around and see if someone hasn't already done it somewhere, and then copy paste from that site.

HM

_


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Walking Dad said:


> BTW, the official EN World discussions are here:
> 
> November 16th release for Web-based Character Builder
> 
> New Character Builder from WotC!
> 
> I seem to be missing the point on the online CB
> 
> But I also wanted to hear the opinions of my fellow PbP gamers.





my personal opinion is that hasbro is just trying to squeeze as much money out of people as it can, and making people pay 10 bucks a month to be able to use 4e is just a manifestation of that.


----------



## HolyMan

Not like in the good old days when all TSR wanted was people to have fun around the kitchen table. Now all they see is how much more thay can make this year over last. 

HM

_


----------



## Insight

HolyMan said:


> Not like in the good old days when all TSR wanted was people to have fun around the kitchen table. Now all they see is how much more thay can make this year over last.
> 
> HM
> 
> _




Didn't TSR go bankrupt?  Or nearly?


----------



## HolyMan

LOL You know it was run by a bunch of gamers and since when do gamers have any money? LOL

HM

_


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I think so, then WOTC bought it, d20 was born, then hasbro bought WOTC and the they made 4e


----------



## renau1g

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I think so, then WOTC bought it, d20 was born, then hasbro bought WOTC and the board game calling itself an RPG was born. I'm sorry if you like 4e, I don't and never will.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I like 4e on it's own, if you don't think of it as D&D, because it plays a lot different, so I just think of it as a seperate game and that works well for me, I use the published PHB 1 MM 1 and DMG 1 and nothing else in my games.




It's funny because D&D's roots are in a "board game" (war game)


----------



## Scott DeWar

And now we have the fray! 
Let the battle ground become dust and blood!
Let the battle ground be cries of the attackers and defenders! 
each and one a dieing victum or battle crazed warrior!!

Let there be war!!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

lol, I've not had a bad enough day to edition war, I was just putting out my position, in fact I will delete out everything from above post except 4e in order to be less combative.


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> Let there be war!!




If it's a war we must follow some rules of engagement

[sblock=Flow chart]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g

GandalfMithrandir said:


> lol, I've not had a bad enough day to edition war, I was just putting out my position, in fact I will delete out everything from above post except 4e in order to be less combative.




Awww... c'mon GM. Nobody here really is upset or anything. This group of Frayers...Frayites...Frayists? are pretty relaxed. I know we need at least one edition war each "Fray" thread...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

OK, if you want me to argue...

the #1 reason I don't like 4e is that it plays more like D&D minis with expanded rules than like 3.5 did, which is the system I learned on, I think if I were to start with 4e I would like it a whole lot more, but I'm, not starting with 4e, so I have more difficulty adjusting to the need of maps, and I am upset with WOTC for constantly changing everything, canceling Dungeon and Dragon (my two favorite magazines ever), and they killed my favorite campaign setting (FR) and I know it is not necessarily their fault, but I generally try to remember them as they once were, before 4th edition.

EDIT: and I am glad we are discussing this like reasonable people.


----------



## renau1g

Oh.. and one more pic from Weem of the new improved CS's from the Online CB...

[sblock=Sheet]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

AAAAHHHHKKKK!!! not the neferious flow chart of proper behavior analasys!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

Harumpf, you posted a different chart since i last looked!


----------



## Relique du Madde

renau1g said:


> Oh.. and one more pic from Weem of the new improved CS's from the Online CB...




I always wanted a scion for a mount...  *


That said, all the [like] buttons on that page are silly.  If I was into 4e I would refuse to use it due to it's integration with facebook.


* Scion Tc that is.


----------



## Leif

Insight said:


> You'll all be thrilled to know that I watched "Walking Dead" last night on the ole DVR and it was pretty good.



Color me suitably thrilled.  (Which isn't necessarily saying a great deal...)


----------



## HolyMan

renau1g I couldn;t follow your flow chart I couldn't find where it started.

*shrugs*

The weird thing is EnWorld is now off center and I have to scroll over to read parts of a post. What's that all about?

HM

_


----------



## Scott DeWar

it starts at the top center where it says start ythen a question of "do you play d and d?"


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> a question of "do you play d and d?"




Well that's a dumb question.

HM


----------



## renau1g

that's my fault... the large flow-chart/picture screws it up, hopefully fixed it


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Well that's a dumb question.
> 
> HM



Exactly.. I mean hell according to that flowchart I should not be posting here (since I assume it was based on enworld) because I play m&m 2e.


This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> I don't use CB's when I make characters so I  can't comment or speculate. I just put them on paper then type them up.  As I have made about 20-30 characters in the past year (and checked over  nearly as many). I rarely find a mistake and if I do it is fixable  before posting.
> 
> Now I can help WD with his card drawing question. If I were to do it I  would have a post with the cards are listed and numbered and then leave  everything up to good old IC (they seem to torment players pretty good)  and you can roll odd dice on IC like a d52 for your standard card deck  and what not.
> 
> Would be alot of work to type all the cards and what they do in, but you  could search around and see if someone hasn't already done it  somewhere, and then copy paste from that site.
> 
> HM
> 
> _




How do I do an character that includes all errata and all your sources without internet access (during creation, I assume downloaded dungeons and errata):

Before mechanics (make cool character concept and background)

a) Look through all your books (and possible pdfs) and mark/write out possible feat and powers for your race/class combination.

b) Choose from them.

c) Check if your choices have been drastic nerved in the most current errata pdf.

d) choose different because of c).

e) rinse and repeat until finished with b) and c).

f) do the math.

Did you re-checked the errata HM?

---

About the IC card idea:

Each time someone draws a card, this specific card becomes unavailable. So you would have to re-do the list after each draw 




Relique du Madde said:


> Exactly.. I mean hell according to that flowchart I should not be posting here (since I assume it was based on enworld) because I play m&m 2e.
> 
> 
> This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.



We could argue about the different editions of M&M (including (DC A).

I like M&M 2nd more than 1st, but 1st is more compatible with 'mainstream' d20.

DC A looks better than both, but lacks the amount of sourcebook and the incorporated errata the previous editions.

Let's the M&M edition war begin!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walking Dad said:


> We could argue about the different editions of M&M (including (DC A).
> 
> I like M&M 2nd more than 1st, but 1st is more compatible with 'mainstream' d20.



I don't think I ever opened up M&M 1e, however I believe that I have the book.... somewhere.



> DC A looks better than both, but lacks the amount of sourcebook and the incorporated errata the previous editions.
> 
> Let's the M&M edition war begin!



From my brief read through of DC A there wasn't much about DC A that I didn't like or thought was problematic (the change in devices would take some betting use to).  Unfortunately since I don't have a table group I haven't really been motivated to create any characters, especially because no one on ENWorld seems to be interested in segmenting the board's small M&M community by starting a 3e recruitment thread.

Then again, I think people are waiting for the official _M&M 3e Players Handbook_ and the  _3e Ultimate Power-like Book_ to be released before they do.


----------



## Walking Dad

Relique du Madde said:


> ... especially because no one on ENWorld seems to be interested in segmenting the board's small M&M community by starting a 3e recruitment thread.
> 
> Then again, I think people are waiting for the official _M&M 3e Players Handbook_ and the  _3e Ultimate Power-like Book_ to be released before they do.



I think exactly the same. I want to try it out in the future, but currently enjoying the seemingly revival of M&M 2nd on the PbP forum.

Maybe someone could make an interest check for a game using DCA rules. Not me, because I'm currently a bit overloaded and have to shorten the games I'm participating a bit.


----------



## Insight

Relique du Madde said:


> I don't think I ever opened up M&M 1e, however I believe that I have the book.... somewhere.




I started with M&M 1 and I thought it was pretty cool.  I never got to run a RL supers campaign with it, but I did a few one-shots at Origins and ran a Star Wars conversion using M&M 1.

When I got M&M 2, I was blown away with how much was improved.  And the way they broke down power creation in Ultimate Power made it even better for a tinkerer like me.  At this point, I don't believe there is _any_ advantage is going "retro" and playing M&M 1 any more. 



> From my brief read through of DC A there wasn't much about DC A that I didn't like or thought was problematic (the change in devices would take some betting use to).  Unfortunately since I don't have a table group I haven't really been motivated to create any characters, especially because no one on ENWorld seems to be interested in segmenting the board's small M&M community by starting a 3e recruitment thread.
> 
> Then again, I think people are waiting for the official _M&M 3e Players Handbook_ and the  _3e Ultimate Power-like Book_ to be released before they do.




I'm not a "DC" guy, so my interest in DCA is very low.  Like many others, I think, I'm waiting for the _official_ M&M 3 to be released before even considering switching.


----------



## Walking Dad

Insight said:


> ...
> I'm not a "DC" guy, so my interest in DCA is very low.  Like many others, I think, I'm waiting for the _official_ M&M 3 to be released before even considering switching.




And while I'm a DC guy, I hope the official M&M 3 will include changes and errata to problems that were discovered after DCA's release.

BTW, anyone knowing a compiled errata for DCA?


----------



## HolyMan

Walking Dad said:


> Before mechanics (make cool character concept and background)




That's half the work done right there.




Walking Dad said:


> Did you re-checked the errata HM?




I tend to use alot less books than everyone else when I make characters so I tend not to need errata. But if I do someone else let's me know. I think it has happened once.

---



Walking Dad said:


> About the IC card idea:
> 
> Each time someone draws a card, this specific card becomes unavailable. So you would have to re-do the list after each draw




Then your players will have to trust you as you draw from home. 

HM

_


----------



## Scott DeWar

Uh oh. Brother Shatterstone showed up at fray I. it is now closed.


----------



## Velmont

Scott DeWar said:


> Uh oh. Brother Shatterstone showed up at fray I. it is now closed.




A sad moment... but we need to stands up and do it again until we are either dead or the hard drive is full!


----------



## Scott DeWar

A moment of silence then for Fray I . . .


----------



## renau1g

Keeping up with the random nature of the thread:

Here's a pic of my boys... well I removed their faces, too many weirdos around. Anyways, as you can see they managed to get a hold of my D&D minis (luckily only the Large/Huge minis) and are now in love with them. For reference they're 2 1/2 years old. 

Featured in the pic. Huge Fiendish Monstrous Spider, Purple Worm, Mountain Troll, and Huge Carrion Crawler. Not shown (at the floor of their wagon) a pair of Huge Fire Elementals. I figure in a year and a half or maybe 2 years I'll introduce them to things. They've also watched LOTR having found that in our DVD collection. They also really enjoy it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

did you see me in my halloween costume? Holy man made the claim that it was natural look and the rest of the year I simply hid the 'added' features. It was in Fray one. You can see it on my FB page too.

any way, time to get ready for work. :-b.....pffft. work canceled.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Green Ronin is evil... they now going through artwork for MM3 and they haven't leaked any images.

This of course means they are going to do layout sometime very soon.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

HM have you ever been to harpers ferry? (lets see if he img tags work EDIT: they don't seem to  )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is from the mountain I was on, I think the potomac is to the right and the shenandoah to the left, with John Brown's fort (The old Engine house) be the left train bridge's left branch, it was actually moved from elsewhere in the town and put there, as the third move (I think) it had made.


----------



## HolyMan

HM

_


----------



## HolyMan

HF is a hop skip and a jump from H-Town and Dam #4 (pictured) is a hot spot for all kinds of water fun.







HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad

Relique du Madde said:


> Green Ronin is evil... they now going through artwork for MM3 and they haven't leaked any images.
> 
> This of course means they are going to do layout sometime very soon.




Have you seen Art for Heroes & Villains, Vol. I -- Call for assistance!?

They are searching for already published comic art and give a nice list were they needed inspiration. So all characters listed are confirmed for volume 1 and they will use most likely some of the art posted in the thread.

----

Has anyone read the new Ampersand of this months dragon (in the free section, no DDI required)? All who said that essentials isn't a revised edition, what are you saying now? Just look at the 'weaponmaster'.

Also there is a new essentials update ( the pdf is called 'Nov2010Update')

Tieflings have become a Cha + Int or Con race 
Still no Con & Int race with racial feats and they seem to want them more fitting the essential Hexblade than the 'old' infernal warlock.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

HM you made me want to go back, I love the mountains!


----------



## renau1g

"I want to see mountains again Gandalf!"


----------



## HolyMan

There are some great mountains around
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I have been to this spot a couple times before...







HM

_


----------



## HolyMan

*Trailer #2*

Can not wait...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrIiYSdEe4E]YouTube - Sucker Punch - Official Trailer 2 [HD][/ame]

HM

_


----------



## Dragonwriter

Oh, yeah, that definitely looks fun.

Zach Snyder is freaking crazy, but in an awesome way. And he sure has a flair for style and the dramatic, cinematic shots/scenes. Come to think of it, I still need to see 300 and Sin City...


----------



## jackslate45

Walking Dad said:


> Have you seen Art for Heroes & Villains, Vol. I -- Call for assistance!?
> 
> They are searching for already published comic art and give a nice list were they needed inspiration. So all characters listed are confirmed for volume 1 and they will use most likely some of the art posted in the thread.
> 
> ----
> 
> Has anyone read the new Ampersand of this months dragon (in the free section, no DDI required)? All who said that essentials isn't a revised edition, what are you saying now? Just look at the 'weaponmaster'.
> 
> Also there is a new essentials update ( the pdf is called 'Nov2010Update')
> 
> Tieflings have become a Cha + Int or Con race
> Still no Con & Int race with racial feats and they seem to want them more fitting the essential Hexblade than the 'old' infernal warlock.




Boo to that.  Tieflings should be int+ Cont or Int+Cha.  Otherwise my Hybrid Warlock/Swordmage goes bust...


----------



## Walking Dad

jackslate45 said:


> Boo to that.  Tieflings should be int+ Cont or Int+Cha.  Otherwise my Hybrid Warlock/Swordmage goes bust...




The Pyromancy Mage is Int/Con, too.

And the new Eladrin ability option that made them perfect for Feylocks don't fit Fey Hexblades. But Drow have the perfect stats for this. Maybe the Darkpact Hexblade will be perfect for Eladrin...


----------



## Scott DeWar

WHAT?! I am gone for a full week and there is not even a full page of slacking?!?!? Get to it guys! I Don't Know how long it will be before i get back on line!


----------



## jackslate45

boss almost caught me last time, have to play it safe now...


----------



## HolyMan

Sorry Scott all my fault I have been doing actually work instead of slacking.

Does anyone else notice the thinner line now below a post before the signature?

HM

_ below this line


----------



## Relique du Madde

I thought that was just a new tapa talk "feature" since I haven't visited the website via a browser since last night


----------



## HolyMan

And now it's gone and back to the orginial size again. Morrus playing with his toys again. LOL

HM
_


----------



## jackslate45

TYG4 tapatalk


----------



## Scott DeWar

so, what i s the weekend pland for every one?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> so, what i s the weekend pland for every one?



Overeat, drink to excess, vomit.
Rinse, Repeat

(kidding, kidding, I'm much too old for that sort of foolishness.)


----------



## HolyMan

What do you mean Leif your just not going to Rinse and Repeat??

I have no plans this weekend and my Thanksgiving has now been ruined by work. It seems we are opening at 3AM (black) FRI morning I will need to be in at 2AM to get things ready, yuck x10

This MON I am off to see Skyline...

HM

_


----------



## Leif

HM:  Well, I did make a halfhearted attempt to overeat this evening -- went out for barbecue, MMMMMMMM! Slurp, slurp! 

Sorry to hear about your hellish work schedule.  Ain't THAT a bitch?  Guess that's what you get for working for the Marquis de Sade.


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> What do you mean Leif your just not going to Rinse and Repeat??
> 
> I have no plans this weekend and my Thanksgiving has now been ruined by work. It seems we are opening at 3AM (black) FRI morning I will need to be in at 2AM to get things ready, yuck x10
> 
> This MON I am off to see Skyline...
> 
> HM
> 
> _




So which retailer do you work at?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tappa talk needs multiquote...



Scott DeWar said:


> so, what i s the weekend pland for every one?




Not sure. Gf and I saw megamind last night so its doubtful if we will do anything this weekend.  If anything tonight I will continue working throught Sims Learning Android in 24 Hours... hopefully I'll finish hours 5 through 7 before I pass out.


----------



## HolyMan

I'm a server at good ol' Bob Evans, 

And I would over eat me some Barbecue too. Leif. 

HM

_


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> And I would over eat me some Barbecue too. Leif.



I kept dumping copious amounts of barbecue sauce on my pile of meat and on my beans, too.  Never tried dowsing beans with it before, but I'll definitely do so in the future!  My dinner companion was trying to construct a sandwich, so I gave her my Texas Toast so she'd have both halves of a "bun".  I was too busy shoveling meat into my mouth to be able to worry about something as trivial as bread, anyway.


----------



## Scott DeWar

At holy man:
Bob Evens is one of my favoite haunts here in Columbia Mo

At Leif: BBQ requires that you over eat. Do you see sticky pig BBQ sauase in Arkansas?


----------



## renau1g

What's a tappatalk?


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> I'm a server at good ol' Bob Evans,
> 
> And I would over eat me some Barbecue too. Leif.
> 
> HM
> 
> _




Do you deliver to California?  



renau1g said:


> What's a tappatalk?




An iOS/android mobile phone app.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holyman, to answer your question:  Yes, yes it does; but unlike some iPhones it doesn't transform into a brick when updated.


----------



## HolyMan

Well I can't find the phine transforemers scene but this was pretty cool especially Optimus.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nltUWawTBZc&feature=related]YouTube - Transformers 3; driving in downtown Detroit[/ame]

HM

_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ilike this one better.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJm1w-wTomo]YouTube - Bumblebee Camaro Crash at Transformer 3 Filming in DC[/ame]


----------



## HolyMan

Oh WOW is that even part of the movie??? It looks like Bumblebee was coming in to join the convoy and Cliffjumper was behind him.

I saw one of the Autobot "wreckers" blasting through let me see if I can find it again.

HM

_


----------



## HolyMan

Nope just this gets good around 2:17 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MqGHJSZ3rk]YouTube - Transformers 3 Filming-- Explosions, Jumpers and Movie Stars in Downtown Chicago[/ame]

HM

_


----------



## renau1g

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] - thanks for the xp, I'm now an Umber Hulk! Watch out for my gaze... now I have little to fear from sunlight as well and no stupid Emo vampire comparisons.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Scott DeWar said:


> so, what i s the weekend pland for every one?




Let's see...

Today, I'm off to stab and get stabbed.

Tomorrow, I'm helping a friend pull out old inventory from his small business so he can sell it off and get rid of his business license.

Renau1g: Do you really think anyone will be susceptible to the ole Gaze-O'-Madness? I thought all gamers were at least partially crazy (I know I am, and then some  ).


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> Holyman, to answer your question:  Yes, yes it does; but unlike some iPhones it doesn't transform into a brick when updated.






renau1g said:


> [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] - thanks for the xp, I'm now an Umber Hulk! Watch out for my gaze... now I have little to fear from sunlight as well and no stupid Emo vampire comparisons.




Relique: that is too funny!

Renag1: I am still a bugbear, but that means I am a sneaky b4$t4rd when in the woods. Elves, fear the bugbear!


----------



## jackslate45

Scott DeWar said:


> so, what i s the weekend pland for every one?






Leif said:


> Overeat, drink to excess, vomit.
> Rinse, Repeat




This till monday morning.  I love a normal job


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Oh WOW is that even part of the movie??? It looks like Bumblebee was coming in to join the convoy and Cliffjumper was behind him.
> 
> _




Nope.  A DC police officer who wasn't told about the filming drove onto the set when he was responding to a call and well... so long bumblebee.

  Seeing bumblebee get taken out like a mook makes me wonder why the first movie didn't end under an hour.  ;D


----------



## Scott DeWar

has any one been to gnome stew blog sight? there are three gnomes in a big pot of stew. it is  over here 

what do you think of the cool pic leif?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> has any one been to gnome stew blog sight? there are three gnomes in a big pot of stew. it is  over here
> 
> what do you think of the cool pic leif?



Yeah, I've been there before.  They've got some pretty cool stuff there.  But, really, the Gnomes in the stew are so .... _cannibalistic_!  Makes me shudder, brrrrrr!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was thinking that given that you are a lawyer and lawyers are quite natorious for being canibalistic when in a court room feeding frenzy, it was quite  . . fitting.


----------



## Leif

I'm more of a transactional lawyer than a litigation lawyer.  I haven't spent any appreciable amount of time in an actual courtroom for oh, say, almost seven years now.  So, at this point my litigating skills are in full-on atrophy (barring what tips I've picked up from watching 'Law and Order') and I think it's safe to say that I'd likely be the poor old, crippled shark serving as the 'pivot shark' of that circle jerk and being torn to shreds.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have a lot of fun picking on you Leif, you know that right?

BTW, My computer is back on line!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I have a lot of fun picking on you Leif, you know that right?



  I WAS beginning to suspect as much, yes, and I must say that it's quite bold of you to flirt with danger like that, considering that I'm the DM in total control of one of your wizards....


----------



## jackslate45

when in doubt, rocks fall party dies?


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know, that makes me think..  How funny would it be to have the BBEG of a campaign just die of a heart attack during the middle of his "We shall face for the last time, the world will be mine and you will all die a pitiful death" speech?  I know it would be anti-climatic, but it would be funny since the party would be terrified that it was some sort of rues 

Or what if the characters were all outside traveling and then suddenly there was a bright flash in the sky supernova exploded causing them to become radiated to death.  Hmm... you know that should be how every crappy campaign ends.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I did that in a short story once, the main villain, who was established to be a heavy smoker, choked to death in the last encounter with him.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> I WAS beginning to suspect as much, yes, and I must say that it's quite bold of you to flirt with danger like that, considering that I'm the DM in total control of one of your wizards....



I was trying to wak you up, make sure you were still alive here!


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> I was trying to wak you up, make sure you were still alive here!




Was that an age refrence?? Now your picking on his age again?

Scott gnomes can live hundreds of years so let him sleep a little.

HM

_


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> gnomes can live hundreds of years so let him sleep a little.




Well, I think Leif is nearing his expiration date, then.


----------



## Leif

Dragonwriter said:


> Well, I think Leif is nearing his expiration date, then.



I'm like milk -- after my expiration date I miraculously transform into sour cream, maybe not the same, but tasty on potato chips, nevertheless!


----------



## jackslate45

Leif said:


> I'm like milk -- after my expiration date I miraculously transform into sour cream, maybe not the same, but tasty on potato chips, nevertheless!



i dont like sour cream, so into the garbage you go!


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> Was that an age refrence?? Now your picking on his age again?
> 
> Scott gnomes can live hundreds of years so let him sleep a little.
> 
> HM
> 
> _



hey, when I choose to pick on someone, i can be unrelentless. so pffffft :-b........*


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey all, got an interwebs question . . . 

which do you like better: mozilla firefox or google chrome?


----------



## renau1g

FF for me as it saves stuff I'm working on if I accidently navigate away from a page (Happens to me all the time while I'm working on my DM posts.) It's saved me hours of work.


----------



## jackslate45

i have IE6, IE7, IE8, Firefox, Safari, and Chrome on my computer.

I use Firefox 90% of the time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

You like variety, eh?


----------



## jackslate45

when building websites you need to compare to multiple browsers...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh! But of course!!
I didn't realize that is what you do. Sorry.


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> Was that an age refrence?? Now your picking on his age again?
> 
> Scott gnomes can live hundreds of years so let him sleep a little.
> 
> HM
> 
> _




first of all, i have no right to picking on his age, as i am older then he.

Second, i guess I can give him some time to sleep. A century or two. Especially since i got to take a 1000 yr nap once.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

thanks for the reminder about the evil game, Dewar, right now your sheet looks good, but I think I over did the Mountain Dew just a LITTLE bit, as I get up and walk around about every minute, I will re-look at it tomorrow.


----------



## Leif

scott dewar said:


> hey all, got an interwebs question . . .
> 
> Which do you like better: Mozilla firefox or google chrome?



firefox flippin' rules!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

GandalfMithrandir said:


> thanks for the reminder about the evil game, Dewar, right now your sheet looks good, but I think I over did the Mountain Dew just a LITTLE bit, as I get up and walk around about every minute, I will re-look at it tomorrow.




roflmaogarb!

you also posted in the wron thread, I think!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

crap... I did, ignore that, everybody.


----------



## HolyMan

Can someone tell me how I missed this coming out in two weeks??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPgeB8Kxrmg]YouTube - The Warriors Way - Official Trailer[/ame]

HM
_


----------



## Scott DeWar

My guess, Holy man, is that you were too engrossed in all of the games you are participating in. You do have a lot of games going here, playing and DMing, and it simply slipped right by you. Have you seen the movie RED? I saw that same trailer at the theater.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

let's have a moment of silence as the first waif thread has passed out of the first page....

alright that's enough, back to slacking!


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> My guess, Holy man, is that you were too engrossed in all of the games you are participating in. You do have a lot of games going here, playing and DMing, and it simply slipped right by you. Have you seen the movie RED? I saw that same trailer at the theater.




Ha alot is the understatement of all time, and yet I still seem to get caught up and have to wait on everyone else wierd huh?

For the record - I am DMing 13 games and playing in 8 

I spend the "down time" seeing what is coming out and figuring out which movies to go to and which to wait to rent from the redbox (RED is diffently a redbox movie, its in the title ).

These next two months of go to movies are really full - Skyline, Harry Potter, Narnia, Tron - That is my list, gf gets to choose one or two she wants to see (Hereafter wasn't to bad). And I just rented Avatar the Last Airbender from redbox last night. 

Just keeping busy.

HM
_


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I am in... a total of 7 games, playing in 4, DMing 3, with two games that I will be playing in in the wings.

And I will be seeing tron when it comes out as well, which I look forward to.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ah, yes. Tron. that is a gotta see movie


----------



## jackslate45

I wanted to rewatch the 1st one before the 2nd one came out, but I doubt I will have time for it


----------



## Relique du Madde

*My post count....
*


----------



## Scott DeWar

you are a madman! I am still a couple thousand away!!


----------



## HolyMan

I'll catch you Relique du Madde, but first I need to pass Scott. 

And at an average of 500 posts a month, according to this.  That won't be to far off. 

HM
_


----------



## Relique du Madde

You sir are out of control.


----------



## HolyMan

Thank you. 

I would have givin you 5 more XP for that but I need to hand out 140XP (28 posts) first. And then you can only give out 10 every 24 hours. 

I owe you.

EDIT: 22 more

HM
_


----------



## Leif

HM, if you need to give out more xp, I'll graciously agree to accept some from you!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> HM, if you need to give out more xp, I'll graciously agree to accept some from you!




ditto what leif said


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> I'll catch you Relique du Madde, but first I need to pass Scott.
> 
> And at an average of 500 posts a month, according to this.  That won't be to far off.
> 
> HM
> _






Relique du Madde said:


> You sir are out of control.




RTM is right, you are totally out of control!!


----------



## renau1g

Hehe..you and I are around the same post/day (you're 11.39, I'm 11.30). Leif's close at 9.96.


----------



## Velmont

You'll all catch up on me. I'm only at 5.02... probably a bit more at the moment, as my rate is raising slowly and each day have less weight in my count as I am your elder. I'm around this website since 2003.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey all, who won the senators at blues hockey fight, er I mean game last night?


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey all, who won the senators at blues hockey fight, er I mean game last night?




St. Louis won 5-2. They're on fire this year! Too bad they're in the Wings division...


----------



## Velmont

renau1g said:


> St. Louis won 5-2. They're on fire this year! Too bad they're in the Wings division...




Go Halak Go! 

Price have proven that he was a great goaler, and Halak too. Too bad we couldn't keep them both.


----------



## Scott DeWar

go blues!!


----------



## renau1g

Velmont said:


> Go Halak Go!
> 
> Price have proven that he was a great goaler, and Halak too. Too bad we couldn't keep them both.




Yeah the blues owe Montreal a lot of thanks...too bad they didn't give Montreal some good players in return...that trade was awful (for Montreal)


----------



## Scott DeWar

I needed to give away more xp before I can give you any. I was able to give gratuity to velmont for the playes


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Oh, or all who may want to know, Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 is the most amazing one yet.

Also:

[sblock=GandalfMithrandir's Condensed History of Thanksgiving]
Throughout the history of America there has been the holiday of Thanksgiving, this is when we celebrate, or at least are told we celebrate, the feast of The Natives and The Pilgrims. when we look at the historical facts of the time, however, we get a different story.

The natives and the Pilgrims did not get long at ALL. In one part of his journal, William Bradford, of the pilgrims, writes: "It is recorded in scripture as a mercy to the apostle and his shipwrecked country, that the barbarians showed no small kindness in refreshing them, but these savage barbarians, when they met with them (as after will appear) were readier to fill their sides full of arrows than otherwise." What this shows is that the Pilgrims and the Natives got off to a very bad start, which would not improve. The pilgrims have a very difficult time growing food and raising animals, and they stumble across a field of corn that Natives planted, and, knowing the natives planted it, stole it. After this they went back to their camp and stored up all of their food for the winter.

If you look back at this decision it would make a lot of sense. If you had a hard time growing anything in the first place, then why would you want to eat everything you had, or even half of what you had, before the harsh winter starts. Also, if you know that the natives are hostile, as was proven by at least three recorded skirmishes in his diary, then you would not want to eat the food with them, if you were to share the food with them at all.

However, to look at the reason for the legend, there were some colonies, especially the french ones, but some english settlements as well, that interacted well with the natives, and thus these peaceful interactions helped create the feeling that the Natives and Europeans always had good relations, which they almost never did, or rarely did. (see trail of tears under Jackson a few hundred years later). Also, if any of you have seen Pocahontas, Captain John Smith was not friendly with the Indians at all, he and his men reported seeing natives, who had not seen guns before, shooting at them, and cracking up at the natives ran away. However, it was Captain Smith that made Jamestown an even reasonable colony to the British by getting all the lazy people there, who spent a lot of time sitting around, to work. And he just said that he seduced the Native lady because he had a big head and said stuff like that. it was John Rolfe who fell in love with Pocahontas and made Jamestown profitable with the discovery that tobacco grew well there.

Anyway, I digress, hope you enjoyed reading it![/sblock]

GM


----------



## Velmont

renau1g said:


> Yeah the blues owe Montreal a lot of thanks...too bad they didn't give Montreal some good players in return...that trade was awful (for Montreal)




Halak is for the present, Eller is for the futur... so only the futur will say how bad the trade was for Montreal, but I think they will be the loser of that trade unless Eller become a 2nd line center... and for that, the Canadien would need to start by kicking off Gomez of that line. Damn he doesn't worth his millions at the moment.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait, what about the talking racoons, hummingbirds and magic tree?  Did they exist also?


----------



## HolyMan

I think it would have been a better story had you at least added the hummingbird.

19 XP till I can go through another "cycle"  (but have to wait 24 hrs.)

HM
_


----------



## Herobizkit

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait, what about the talking racoons, hummingbirds and magic tree?  Did they exist also?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfOwLWhVrPA]YouTube - The Raccoons intro[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

just a little sumthing to brighten and enlighten your life:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3qWnM_98do&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - redneck funny pics[/ame]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait, what about the talking racoons, hummingbirds and magic tree?  Did they exist also?




no there were no talking animals, at least in real life, maybe if the settlers ate too much of the moldy bread that was responsible for the Salem Witch trials, but that is another topic that I won't go into unless other people want me to.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sure, but wait until i get rid of this greenish gray powder off my sandwich . .


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

more rednecks!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkJTeTpxAgc]YouTube - Redneck Merry Go Round[/ame]

and this is my favorite video ever:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpSurdCswVs]YouTube - How NOT to fire a 50 Cal Machine Gun[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh wow, the barrel. someone got in trouble for that, you can be sure of that!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Germans can be rednecks?!?!?!?


----------



## jackslate45

spoiler alert?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignore him, just watch the videos! *waves hand* you heard nothing from him. he is not the droid you are looking for.


----------



## jackslate45

speaking of that:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pnh8pEKLh7g"]YouTube - Family Guy It's A Trap Trailer 2010 HD[/ame]


----------



## Walking Dad

Relique du Madde said:


> *My post count....
> *




I have 9k, too. In shorter time. I will celebrate the 10k.



Leif said:


> HM, if you need to give out more xp, I'll graciously agree to accept some from you!




Me too!


----------



## HolyMan

Update:

9XP till I can give one to Relique du Madde again (I guess you will get the tenth one for this 24 hr period, )

I am now 21 post away from 6k and posting 1,000times  in 2 months. I have 18 hours left but have to go now and work for about 10 of those. 

I'll make it. 

HM
_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Thats only because I spent my first two years lurking after spinding 6 years prior to that lurking without an account.  Oh and I hardly post in or visit the General forums.  


Unfortunately, I don't think I can give anyone here some Xp for some time..


----------



## Scott DeWar

i still cant yet.


----------



## HolyMan

*HolyMan's 6,000th post*

And here we are but what to talk about in this most notable post.

Should I say something wise? Funny (because everyone knows I am)? What oh what?

I will just post a link I believe alot of the players here should look into and that will be it...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-fan...mapr-online-tool-create-print-battlemaps.html

(well not really ) *Going to catch you Scott so look out!!*


HM


----------



## renau1g

It's not bad, but you are right it needs to be bigger for PbP.


----------



## Scott DeWar

at your post count per day, HM, You better catch me. If I had umpteen games io was dming I would habve the same outlandish ppd as you! :-D


----------



## HolyMan

I'm sorry Scott I can't help it. There are alot of grand adventures out there and I wish to DM them all. 

Question: Why are you not a player in one of my games?? HUH?? WHY??

Yeah renau1g I think that they wanted to make a tool you could use to make your own tiles. It seems alot of online map making tools are really only for use with a home game and not for pbp. Even Map Tools is more for gaming live online the way they allow each player to add to the map and all.

Still looking to be a better map maker so maybe Scott will join one of my games. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

renau1g said:


> It's not bad, but you are right it needs to be bigger for PbP.



You realized the map shown in only 1/6 of the full map (the middle)? You can choose the other parts on the right side.


----------



## HolyMan

I found that out as I am playing around with it now.  I have a great road made LOL, wonder why they didn't do alot of dungeon tiles to add?

HM


----------



## renau1g

Walking Dad said:


> You realized the map shown in only 1/6 of the full map (the middle)? You can choose the other parts on the right side.




I do now... thanks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am sure all those south of the mason dixon line have heard this song by ray stevens, but I have to put here reguardless.

[url="http://www.youtube.com/v/WfqaEuCR54w?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed] youtube-ray stevens song[/url]


----------



## renau1g

SNL - SportsCenter

Go watch this now.


----------



## HolyMan

Update I just gave Relique de Madde his long over due XP and I posted this else where but it truly belongs here with it's sister video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw]YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - White & Nerdy[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh9mVsBKwYs]YouTube - White & Nerdy in Lego[/ame]

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> SNL - SportsCenter
> 
> Go watch this now.



sweet sassy molassy!

(ugh! i have  a job interview at 8 am and i can't sleep!!!!!)


----------



## HolyMan

Good Luck! Hope you get the job and then can sleep blissfully. 

HM


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> sweet sassy molassy!
> 
> (ugh! i have  a job interview at 8 am and i can't sleep!!!!!)



That's EXCELLENT news, DeWar!  Break a proverbial leg, dude!


----------



## jackslate45

Scott DeWar said:


> sweet sassy molassy!
> 
> (ugh! i have  a job interview at 8 am and i can't sleep!!!!!)





GLHF.  Job hunting will finally pay off!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ruond one inter view over. round two this after noon.


----------



## renau1g

good luck.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Good luck, DeWar!


----------



## Scott DeWar

many thanks to all!!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> round one inter view over. round two this after noon.



Rock on, Dude!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, lots of things happened really fast. I mentioned the round one intyervies. i was told the plant tour intervies would be next and would be next week. it wasn't It was later that after noon.

well, i was told that would call for me later to do the orintation at GSN staffing and it would be monday at the earliest. It wasn't. gsn orintation will be Friday and I start on monday!!!

i will be training on monday during day shift hours. This will last 2 weeks, then back to 2nd shift!

WOW What a day! I turned in my badge at the Schnieder plant and can now have an un-stressed holiday for the first time in a couple of decades!!!


----------



## HolyMan

Hey Hey Happy Turkey Day to all and...

*CONGRATS Scott*

that's as big as it gets, 

I am off to see Harry Potter with the family(my two brothers, both my sisters and all their 8 kids + my two) then turkey and the trimmings at Mums.

HM


----------



## Leif

Well, DeWar, my oldest love-hate buddy, I'm very happy for you!  You deserve to be stress-free for awhile.  Enjoy!


----------



## Scott DeWar

thanks all

Appreciate it!


----------



## Relique du Madde

This site's lack of a non-4e turkey of doom saddens me.


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> Well, DeWar, my *oldest *love-hate buddy, I'm very happy for you!  You deserve to be stress-free for awhile.  Enjoy!




Ha! I love it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was hopeing that would not have been noticed Renalg.

Relique, i totally agree!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok here is what is on my table:

Turkey, whole, roasted.

Turkey neck broth for potatoes

mashed potatoes with garlic, cheese, rosemary, butter and the above broth dribbled over it.

stuffin, cheese cake, King's hawian sweet bread, coffee and to settles the stomach afterwards: Diet 7-up!


----------



## renau1g

Then why you posting here? Go eat good sir!


----------



## Scott DeWar

mmmumph mmumph, I amph mmmmm eatinmmmummphing yom yommmm

*belch*


----------



## HolyMan

*SCOTT!*

Say excuse me. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

efusese me . . . *munch munch*


----------



## HolyMan

A little better.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Ok I am caught up in all my games so I need to get to bed, work in 5 hours and it's Black Friday  This is not going to go well. 

Glad I got out of the 2am shift.

Later EnWorlders see you tomorrow night.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

may you get lots of tips!!


----------



## jackslate45

black Friday at a restaurant = good tip day..


Depending on where you work


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> may you get lots of tips!!




Thank you and I did at that. 



jackslate45 said:


> black Friday at a restaurant = good tip day..
> 
> 
> Depending on where you work




I work at Bob Evans and it was crazy, I waited on 72 people in 6.5 hours. Table turn over being a big thing. But we were packed and had a line out the door from like 7am-10am.

Just glad I survived it but came home last nite and crashed hard.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well Holyman, its a new day of slacking, so get to it!


----------



## Velmont

I have so little time to post that I am forgetting this thread.

Once I'll get a new battery for my computer, I'll be able to compose all my text on the train. But for now, I have only 5 minutes of battery with a full battery... lucky, the battery will be given by my company... it's slow to get but free.


----------



## renau1g

Gotta get a tablet like stonegod. I want one but I hate Apple and am waiting for RIM's next year.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i have 4 hours on a full charge. Brand new gateway.


----------



## Leif

Phooey on you guys!!  I have UNLIMITED charge on my desktop!  (As long as I pay the electric bill....)


----------



## Scott DeWar

i can use my laptop at the coffee shop, Leif!

nya nya


----------



## renau1g

I make coffee at home. It's cheaper 

Although I still use my laptop at home, so I can hang out in the basement as well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Thank you and I did at that.
> 
> 
> 
> I work at Bob Evans and it was crazy, I waited on 72 people in 6.5 hours. Table turn over being a big thing. But we were packed and had a line out the door from like 7am-10am.
> 
> Just glad I survived it but came home last nite and crashed hard.
> 
> HM



Lucky...  that's one of the problems with mexican food... no one likes to eat it the holidays, so my family's restaurant is always slow or dead after the big eating holidays.

  It also doesn't help that we're in the no mans lande between two shoping centers (and flanked by multiple restaurants and fast food establishments).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> i can use my laptop at the coffee shop, Leif!
> 
> nya nya




Two words for you: fire sheep.

If those networks aren't truly, secured you probably shouldn't use them.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> i can use my laptop at the coffee shop, Leif!
> 
> nya nya



Bully for you! 


renau1g said:


> I make coffee at home. It's cheaper



Yeah, what Ry said!   PLus, my coffee tastes better than any crap from a coffee shop!  So NYAH!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yelnoorhakin mist coffee from India. also beans from Sumatra, Tanzania, congo, guatmala,  . . . 

all very good beans that are roasted on location: Dunn Brothers. 

also a very well secured network, but I still keep access highly restricted


----------



## Leif

Of course you DO realize, don't you DeWar, that in India and Sumatra, when the natives realize that they are working on coffee for export to the US, they shovel in generous helpings of yak turds as "spice" for the coffee.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leif said:


> Of course you DO realize, don't you DeWar, that in India and Sumatra, when the natives realize that they are working on coffee for export to the US, they shovel in generous helpings of yak turds as "spice" for the coffee.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Of course you DO realize, don't you DeWar, that in India and Sumatra, when the natives realize that they are working on coffee for export to the US, they shovel in generous helpings of yak turds as "spice" for the coffee.






Relique du Madde said:


>




that is so wrong to insult my coffee that way. May the coffee police arrest you and send you to a prison for extreme rendition for 're-education'


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> that is so wrong to insult my coffee that way. May the coffee police arrest you and send you to a prison for extreme rendition for 're-education'




OK Big Brother Scott lets suppress those that bring fun to the world because your afraid they might be telling the truth. 

(cue X-Files music) "The truth is out there." 

HM (who is smoking near a street lamp as he types this)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Keep your friends close, your enemies closer . . .


----------



## Dragonwriter

Scott DeWar said:


> Keep your friends close, your enemies closer . . .




I say just stab them. Solves the whole "enemy" problem pretty well.

And if you stab your friends, you find out who is a true friend and who isn't by two factors. 1: Whoever is still alive; 2: Whoever doesn't call the police.
There is nothing to see above.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dragonwriter said:


> And if you stab your friends, you find out who is a true friend and who isn't by two factors. 1: Whoever is still alive; 2: Whoever doesn't call the police.
> There is nothing to see above.




there is nothing to see here. these are not the droids you are looking for.


----------



## renau1g

Nope the only droid you're looking for is the one Relique sends his posts from sometimes


----------



## jackslate45

im sorry, are we bragging about phones now?  I missed this memo.


This message is sent by Jack's iPhone


----------



## Relique du Madde

jackslate45 said:


> im sorry, are we bragging about phones now? I missed this memo.
> 
> 
> This message is sent by Jack's iPhone




Let's agree on one thing, Symbian needs to die.


----------



## Leif

Leif said:
			
		

> Of course you DO realize, don't you DeWar, that in India and Sumatra, when the natives realize that they are working on coffee for export to the US, they shovel in generous helpings of yak turds as "spice" for the coffee.





Scott DeWar said:


> that is so wrong to insult my coffee that way. May the coffee police arrest you and send you to a prison for extreme rendition for 're-education'



It wasn't intended to be an insult.  Just a warning....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leif said:


> It wasn't intended to be an insult.  Just a warning....




And what was written in that photoshop I did was Juan Valdez's opinion on non-Colombian coffee*. 




* For laughs you should call him and ask his opinion on Starbux.


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> And what was written in that photoshop I did was Juan Valdez's opinion on non-Colombian coffee*.
> * For laughs you should call him and ask his opinion on Starbux.



Still very funny, Relique!  I wonder if ol' Juan washed his hands before he went back to hand-selecting his coffee beans?


----------



## Relique du Madde

He does, with 100% reclaimed Colombian water.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> And what was written in that photoshop I did was Juan Valdez's opinion on non-Colombian coffee*.




pffft! too acidic. i prefer the beans grown in volcanic soil. Much mor smooth.



> * For laughs you should call him and ask his opinion on Starbux.




oh, you mean CHARBUKS?



Relique du Madde said:


> He does, with 100% reclaimed Colombian water.




ack! that is just nasty!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

He claims its to help grow hair on your chest.


Personally the best cup of coffee I ever had was when I was in highschool while on a pilgrimage in Rome.  It was strong, bitter, but darn it it was good.  We had some coffee in bonsia during the same trip... but I don't remember how that one tasted, I only remember that cup in Rome.


----------



## Scott DeWar

A friend from Armenia would make turkish coffee when there was company over. it was great. But I remember the Jamaca Blue Moutain was the best I ever had.


----------



## renau1g

Turkish Coffee is great, my wife is Lebanese and her mom makes it for company also. I didn't know the first time I had it about the grinds at the bottom of the pot and took a big swig, nearly choking as I had a mouthful of coffee grinds.... they all laughed...


----------



## jackslate45

not a big coffee drinker.  my morning wake me up is the smell of the fresh air and the annoying sound of my alarm waking me up


----------



## Relique du Madde

jackslate45 said:


> not a big coffee drinker.  my morning wake me up is the smell of the fresh air and the annoying sound of my alarm waking me up




I tend to be a "social" coffee drinker.  That is, since I don't drink alcohol, when I go out clubbing, I"ll drink coffee if the club has it.


----------



## HolyMan

I don't drink but twice a year (New Year's Eve and my youngest brother's b-day).

When I use to go out to clubs I drank soda or water, never thought of getting a cup of coffee. But I have to ask do clubs have good coffee?!?!

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Never, but something about the pretense involved with drinking coffee in a goth club makes it fun.   Then again, I have a feeling that if they serve tea drinking it would be so much funner (since drinking absinthe in a goth club seems to be a cliche).


----------



## Scott DeWar

re: smoking a cigerett at a lamp post and x philes:
and black lung: you never can figure out which he was . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Turkish Coffee is great, my wife is Lebanese and her mom makes it for company also. I didn't know the first time I had it about the grinds at the bottom of the pot and took a big swig, nearly choking as I had a mouthful of coffee grinds.... they all laughed...



I watched it being made so i \knew what to expect.


----------



## HolyMan

about coffee grounds: 

I have a french press pot and hate it when the grounds get into my coffee but it makes a great quick cup of coffee when I need to run to work in the morning.

HM


----------



## renau1g

The french press takes longer than my coffee maker as mine makes a 10-cup pot in under 3 mins.


----------



## HolyMan

Right and I would make a 10 cup pot if I were to be staying in (like today).

_*takes sip of his Black Silk*_

But on those mornings I need to be at work at 9 or worse 7:30am 

The press pot gives me a shot to make it out the door. Gots to have it.

HM


----------



## renau1g

I'm @ work at 8:30 or so every day, and wake up at 6am to enjoy a cup (or three) of coffee before the kiddos wake up


----------



## HolyMan

Not I LOL, I wake up at the last possible minute to get ready and then leave to catch the bus to work LOL.

I do have all the coffee I can drink at work though makes up for it.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

my daily schedule:

5:00 AM: wake up, fall out of bed, swear, get up, turn on the light, swear again, get dressed, stumble out of room
5:30 AM: get food, be groggy but still awake, eat
6:00 AM: starting getting backpack ready for school
6:30 AM: look over my various stuff, work on characters for games I am starting
7:20 AM: go to school
7:30 AM arrive at school, talk with friends
7:50 AM: school begins, eat copious amounts of tic-tacs and gum during class
11:00 AM: Lunch Break!
12:00: resume school
3:00: school is done, wait for carpool, work on homework in the meantime
3:10: get picked up
3:30: arrive at Grandmothers house, Check Email and EN World, finish homework etc.
5:00: return home
6:00: Eat
6:30: look at various stuff, work on characters and campaigns etc.
8:00: watch "We Were Soldiers"
10:00: stare at wall
10:10: continue to work on RPG stuff
12:00: play Pokemon on my DS
2:00: go to sleep, repeat

Notice: no coffee involved, I am happy to say I do not drink coffee.


----------



## Scott DeWar

kahhhhhfffeeeeeee.......


----------



## renau1g

For me its: 

6am: wake up

rest of day: ???

End of day: Profits!


----------



## Scott DeWar

a structured schedual for a day? whats that?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

more of a guideline, for example, I'm writing an english paper whilst listening to the German Heavy Metal band Rammstein right now (or not...) instead of staring at the wall in a state of shock after watching "We were soldiers"


----------



## HolyMan

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Notice: no coffee involved, I am happy to say I do not drink coffee.




Not yet young one, but coffee he is patient, he will be waiting for you.

HM


----------



## jackslate45

i disagree.  Coffee is a crutch, used by those who only need its tasty goodness for caffeine or sugar.

Real men and women use caffeine pills!

Schedule wise its: 
6:30 wake up
6:35 leave for work
7:30 till 5ish work
Do activity till sleep at 11ish


----------



## renau1g

I drink non-caffenated coffee in the evenings because I love it's taste


----------



## Relique du Madde

renau1g said:


> I drink non-caffenated coffee in the evenings because I love it's taste




Blasphemer!


----------



## HolyMan

LOL  right nobody drinks coffee for the taste. 

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

> du hast?




that and ich tu dir weh


----------



## renau1g

I like Feuer Frei

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxUZUnRwH7s]YouTube - Rammstein - Feuer Frei[/ame]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

That's good, but this is the reason I like Rammstein!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9PBj5ZDY68]YouTube - Rammstein Fan on Fire (During 2009 Tour)[/ame]

How can you not like a band that sets people on fire when they get up on stage!


----------



## renau1g

Pretty resilient kid! He was on fire for around 30 seconds or so and still jumped up to high 5 the band member...


----------



## Scott DeWar

maybe that kid is the inspiration of this song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNcQ5VE1vWI&feature=player_embedded] my heart burns? [/ame]


----------



## Dragonwriter

Call me a bit old-fashioned, but I must say I prefer classic pyromania. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M]Smoke on the Water[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNnAvTTaJjM]Burning Down The House[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIlgciJ8DTs]Rock of Ages (off the Pyromania album)[/ame]

That said, the torching of the stage-hopper is hilarious!


----------



## Leif

Dragonwriter said:


> Call me a bit old-fashioned, but I must say I prefer classic pyromania.



*Holds blazing lighter aloft and bangs head!*
I LUVS me some Deep Purple!!


----------



## renau1g

Oh yeah, Smoke on the Water is one of my favs!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Rock of ages is one of my favorite songs


----------



## Scott DeWar

both of those are way too  . . . .c l a s s i c  . . . . they are Kopasetic.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Glad you enjoyed. Now... to wait for the subliminal messaging in those videos to take effect. 



Scott DeWar said:


> both of those are way too  . . . .c l a s s i c  . . . . they are Kopasetic.




Too classic? No such thing. Classics are classics for a reason (though I will accept certain styles are not appealing to some; Lord knows I'm picky about my listening habits). Gotta know where you've been to know where you're going. 

It's really interesting checking out info on modern bands and the members talking about their influences. Never know when a group name might pop up...


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry, poor choice of words. i was distracted by a bowl of sweadish meatballs seasoned wityh fresh ground pepper, garlic and ground rosemary.

*BURRRP* sorry, excuse me.


----------



## renau1g

So I suffered a catastrophic blow to my PbP'ing (although not as bad as HM's) as my hard crashed at work losing all my campaign files for my adventures which don't get backed up as a matter of corporate policy...


----------



## HolyMan

Yikes renau1g that bites. Hope everything works out for you. I just worry that all my books will survive the de-bugging process. I read library procedure is to put them in an oven at 130 degrees for 3 hours.

OK one last post coming up than I turn into a pumpkin.

HM


----------



## renau1g

Enjoy your vacation. This will be a large blow to your efforts to catch Crothian too


----------



## Scott DeWar

his first goal was to catch me. he is right now only a bit over 1 k away


----------



## Relique du Madde

renau1g, that really sucks.

Here's my two suggestions.

1. dropbox
2. Backing up via a flashdrive before leaving work.


----------



## renau1g

Good idea, I had assumed they were backed up where I saved them, but my IT buddy explained that only certain file extensions are backed up (so they exclude jpgs, mp3's etc)... hey Morrus changed all the XP titles...


----------



## Scott DeWar

i'm a nilbog (that is goblin in reverse)


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm a giant two headed troll...  


On a side note, GR is now starting to post preview are for M&M 3e.  Which means the PDf should be released at the end of this month or early next month.  HOPEFULLY it will be out around Christmas time.



Edit:  It looks like the PDF might be available before Christmas since the M&M line developer has stated that he preorders will start in two weeks (if nothing goes catastrophically wrong) since GR tends to open up the pre-orders right after they release the PDF.


----------



## Dragonwriter

And just a few days after I finally attain Gnoll (pronounced "no" ) status, Piratecat re-works it all and I become a Flumph... Oh, the humiliation...


----------



## Scott DeWar

lol! its an oots hack!!


----------



## Leif

Dragonwriter said:


> And just a few days after I finally attain Gnoll (pronounced "no" ) status, Piratecat re-works it all and I become a Flumph... Oh, the humiliation...



Carbuncle isn't really much better than Flumph, is it? hehe


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leif said:


> Carbuncle isn't really much better than Flumph, is it? hehe











Kill it with fire!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Carbuncle isn't really much better than Flumph, is it? hehe




what level is caarbuncle?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Leif said:


> Carbuncle isn't really much better than Flumph, is it? hehe




I'd rather be a a weird lizard-like thing with a gem in its forehead than what is unequivocally a joke. At least Carbuncles are only funny once.  (EDIT: Okay, maybe not only once, but it isn't the near non-stop joking that Flumphs get.)

And thanks to DeWar, I'm back to level 5! (I'd rather be a Gnoll, admittedly, but Carbuncle is a step above Flumph. ... Even if it does sound like a skin condition. )


----------



## renau1g

I could be worse....Penanggalan


----------



## Dragonwriter

renau1g said:


> I could be worse....Penanggalan




Freakin' awesome for Halloween.

Flumph... not so much.


----------



## Relique du Madde

renau1g said:


> I could be worse....Penanggalan




I would so hit that..... with a flaming stick.


And fyi, one of my head's loves singing.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0amCfgnwY8]YouTube - Kuato Sings Chocolate Rain[/ame]


----------



## Walking Dad

Beware of the thread necromancer 

I used the instruction here and now I'm a plant fungoid ... that matches to good to be gamma world


----------



## Relique du Madde

The thread isn't dead, it's in hibernation.


----------



## renau1g

Well...Walkind Dead is done for this year...I'm so bummed. TV sucks lately. Beyond hockey and Daily Show (Jon Stewart) I have precious little I'm interested in watching.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Walking Dad

Leverage (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Psych - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dr Who Christmas special


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leverage and the doctor! Yes!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Walking Dad said:


> Beware of the thread necromancer
> 
> I used the instruction here and now I'm a plant fungoid ... that matches to good to be gamma world




i got # Reanimated*.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You got pound reanimated?!?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Its a litch thing.

Also:



Scotley said:


> I heard voices. Someone else is in here. I think it best we approach with caution.




this can't be good.


----------



## Walking Dad

Scott DeWar said:


> Leverage and the doctor! Yes!!!




Would love to try out the respective RPGs ... at least The Quickstart Job.


----------



## Relique du Madde

If Avatar was an RPG... and I was playing it, it would have ended so much differently.


[sblock=May spoil avatar]
*If playing the Navi / Navi sympathizers: *
Covert Na'vi strike on human based utilizing Human deflector pilot girl and then set off a small Tactical nuke in human base to destroy main generator and air filteration plant.
Human deflector pilot girl would have suicide bombed the air fortress instead of running then getting attacked.
The BBEG fight would have ended with the human mech pilot guy getting his neck snapped.
After the human marines/colonialists were left into their shuttle I'd blow it up in the name of the Tree God Hivemind.

*If playing the human space Marines:*
Na'vi don't want to give us their land?  Orbital Laser Strike on tree during middle of night.
Na'vi fled to remote secured valley?  Orbital Laser Strike on sacred valley.
Na'vi organizing in the far plains?   Orbital Laser Strike on Plains people.
Humans defeated and led out of their base at knife point?
[sblock=What I my character would suggest as we are flying away..]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCbfMkh940Q]YouTube - Nuke the entire site fom orbit[/ame]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g

It's the only way to be sure Relique...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

renau1g said:


> Well...Walkind Dead is done for this year...I'm so bummed. TV sucks lately. Beyond hockey and Daily Show (Jon Stewart) I have precious little I'm interested in watching.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?




I watch:

Psych, Chuck, Warehouse 13, Eureka and Supernatural, which comes chock full of adventure and monster ideas, I don't think its on hulu, though, but it's on fridays at 9 on the cw.


----------



## Dragonwriter

renau1g said:


> Well...Walkind Dead is done for this year...I'm so bummed. TV sucks lately. Beyond hockey and Daily Show (Jon Stewart) I have precious little I'm interested in watching.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?




Some shows I've enjoyed: Lie To Me, Human Target, Criminal Minds, The Defenders, Nikita, Fringe, Supernatural.

You should be able to catch all of them on their network websites (FOX, CBS and CW) or on Hulu, since I know you're in Canada.

I can't speak for any cable/satellite shows, since I'm using good old broadcast antenna. And if you want a little explanation on the shows I mentioned above, you can look them up on Wikipedia or just ask me to elaborate.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I watch Burn Notice, too, I forgot about that. It is currently my favorite.


----------



## renau1g

Sadly us Canucks aren't allowed to watch hulu. I need to get some way to trick their ISP detection... 

"Sorry, currently our video library can only be streamed from within the United States " <- hulu...

Also, our lovely government requires us to watch Canadian networks and therefore the major US networks streaming full episodes are blocked, we can only watch them through Global, which only recently even had any shows. 


I used to watch Fringe, got out of it myself. Not sure why, just stopped wanting to watch it on the PVR, then eventually turned off the series recording and deleted all the episodes.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

for whom it may concern: When you see a single teenager running down a hill as fast as he can with a tear in the arm of his coat and gunfire going off on top of said hill, he is NOT a gang member so don't pepper spray him in the eyes.

how to identify a gang member: If their pants are around their knees, if they smell of pot half a mile downwind, if there are more than two of them, if they have odd lumps where they shouldn't (these are concealed weapons), if they have a crazy look in their eyes and/or have tiny pupils

if any of those conditions are met, it makes sense to mace them, if not, please restrain from doing so.
[/rant]

GM


----------



## Walking Dad

renau1g said:


> Sadly us Canucks aren't allowed to watch hulu. I need to get some way *to trick their ISP detection*...
> 
> "Sorry, currently our video library can only be streamed from within the United States " <- hulu...
> 
> ...




One could use a web proxy with the server located in the USA... but I'm not sure of the legality of this...


----------



## Scott DeWar

GandalfMithrandir said:


> for whom it may concern: When you see a single teenager running down a hill as fast as he can with a tear in the arm of his coat and gunfire going off on top of said hill, he is NOT a gang member so don't pepper spray him in the eyes.
> 
> how to identify a gang member: If their pants are around their knees, if they smell of pot half a mile downwind, if there are more than two of them, if they have odd lumps where they shouldn't (these are concealed weapons), if they have a crazy look in their eyes and/or have tiny pupils
> 
> if any of those conditions are met, it makes sense to mace them, if not, please restrain from doing so.
> [/rant]
> 
> GM



i just have to ask: HUH? did someone you know get peppered?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I got peppered by a guy in the woods, I took some video before I smelled the gang people, so I got out as fast as I can and a guy below saw me running like a madman, asked what was happening, I couldn't really respond and by that time he had already peppered my so I just kept going, I have built up a resistance to it by this time, but it's still not fun, I'm uploading the video to youtube, I'll post a link when it's done.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

double post

here is the video of the general area, sand dunes creating a valley, the trail on top goes around the valley, and the trail on the bottom comes from the road, then goes in a circle, this is the one I start on.
Also, this was filmed on my ipod after a three mile run so the video quality is awful, just a warning before hand.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdnU38ZkzNM]YouTube - Woods near my house[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

I see no sand dunes, just snow.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

[sblock=long, boring geology post]
There actualy is not true sand there, there is dirt, which is why the trees can grow. This dirt helps plants grow, and those in turn help keep the dune stable, otherwise it would move around and generally wreak havoc (monster idea? hmm...) anyway, the actual sand dunes and sandy beaches are closer to lake michigan, and even the actual sand dunes are mostly covered up wit dune grass, which can grow on sand. And the snow is just covering up the sand, which is under the dirt, that's under the snow.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter

GandalfMithrandir said:


> keep the dune stable, otherwise it would move around and generally wreak havoc (monster idea? hmm...)




For 3.5 (/PF-compatible), you might find something in Sandstorm.

Or if you go the Undead route, something really big (Corpse Gatherer, MM2, perhaps?) + Swarm-Shifter template -Undead Sand swarm version (Libris Mortis). Behold, the un-living dune-monster! 

Incidentally, Swarm-Shifter is also the perfect template for creating Imhotep from the The Mummy ('99). In case anyone ever had the idea to make him a BBEG for a game.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I may just have to do that!

quote from game:

"Hey, you know that sand dune by 64th street? Yeah, it is now in our game and trying to eat you"

maybe it could use all those stairs as a tentacle attack while it crawls! considering that they are exactly five feet wide, it would do... lets say... 2d10 damage per hit (if I do my own version)

EDIT: the speed for the real thing would be debilitating, at a measly 1 foot/year, but its amazing HP total would make up for it!


----------



## Scott DeWar

does it have DR?


----------



## Relique du Madde

GandalfMithrandir said:


> otherwise it would move around and generally wreak havoc



But can't you just grab a sword and staff and yell out, "YOU SHALL NOT PASS!" to keep it from doing too much damage?


----------



## Scott DeWar

well then it lashes out with a fiery sand whip and drags you to the place of shadow.

oh, and I level up in about 14 or so xp.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

11 xp to go for you, dewar, at least that's what darjr set me to for githyanki, back when if it is a lower number and you are a gorilla bear please let me know as soon as you can do so.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i am still Nilbog, hear me raor!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I saw the new Tron and it is AWESOME

highly reccomended


----------



## Scott DeWar

I thik a visit to the matinee' this after noon is in store for me.


----------



## HolyMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3H8bnKdf654]YouTube - Transformers 3 Dark of the Moon Trailer - Official (HD)[/ame]


HM
-


----------



## Relique du Madde

Waiting in line at the mall and waiting for M&M 3e is driving me crazy.

This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## renau1g

There's people waiting in line for it? Surprised.


----------



## renau1g

Since it's completely random I just had a few observations on my kids.

1) At 2.5 years old they like LOTR way, way too much, they can now identify Gandalf, Frodo, Aragorn, orcs, goblins, cave trolls, dragons (the wraiths mounts) & Witch King (bad Witch King! Leave Gandalf alone!)

2) My son just drew a picture of the DDM miniatures I gave them (the huge & large ones I have). He drew a Dragon Hydra (aka Purple Worm), Fire & Water Monster (Elementals), Cave Troll (Mountain Troll), Beholder, & Giant (hill giant). He then was proud of his scribbles and informed the wife what each one is. The next generations of D&D'ers is developing well.\

Oh & welcome back Kotter HM


----------



## HolyMan

Yes the generation that I truly hope has a great edition to play. (7th???)

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Shakes head in disbelief*

He HM, ya know the link you sent me? Well some hot chick does a pole dance in a related vid! Niiice.


----------



## HolyMan

LOL there were some others but they weren't funny (I was going for funny even though my search key words at you tube were - sexy christmas)

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Relique du Madde said:


> Waiting in line at the mall and waiting for M&M 3e is driving me crazy.
> 
> This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.




Are these two things or one?

Are you standing in a line to get the book?

They announced nothing on their homepage.

-------

And here are two of the movies I really want to see:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0_FIK6h7t8[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_axLoYlwwmU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Two things.  I was standing in line to pay for soem Xmas presents (20 minutes in one store and all I was getting was a freaken hat).  Also checking out GR's website while standing in line because how that "Developer Update" JonL posted last Thursday mentioned Monday as being when the files would most likely be posted...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

renau1g said:


> Since it's completely random I just had a few observations on my kids.
> 
> 1) At 2.5 years old they like LOTR way, way too much, they can now identify *Gandalf*, Frodo, Aragorn, orcs, goblins, cave trolls, dragons (the wraiths mounts) & Witch King (bad Witch King! Leave Gandalf alone!)




Way to go!

Away for a while now, happy holidays to all!


----------



## HolyMan

And to you too GM 

Movies I wish to see in 2011:

- Season of the Witch
- Green Hornet
- Sinbad The Fifth Voyage
- Ong Bak 3
- I am Number Four
- Battle LA
- Sucker Punch
- Fast Five
- Thor
- Priest
- Pirates of the Caribbean
- X-Men: First Class
- Super 8
- Green Lantern
- Transformers 3
- Harry Potter
- Captain America
- The Three Musketeers
- Mission Impossible 3
- The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo

Not sure if Tekken, Black Death, or Monsters comes out next year.

Lots of good movies coming out.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Isn't Tekken already out (and bad)? I remember the Streetfighter and the DOA movie... Mortal Kombat was the best of the bunch (the first one).


----------



## HolyMan

Prehaps *shrugs* 

It could have gone th eway of Jonah Hex and Centurion - meaning only out for one weekend.

Tekken 1 was one of two fighting games I ever liked, so I was hoping for a little nostalgia 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y91zeVagemw&feature=related]YouTube - Tekken (Movie 2010) - Trailer[/ame]


HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

As long as we are talking video game movies...


Nothing beats Rock em Sock em Robots*.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ei5l3r1dV4I]YouTube - Real Steel Official Trailer[/ame]


* Don't even try convincing me it's based on a Twilight Zone Episode..  That's a lie!


----------



## Scott DeWar

any one here ever hear of the spanish heavy metel group called Dark Moor? Just listened to 'Vivaldi's winter by them. not bad.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txwlKqt01TQ]YouTube - Dark Moor - Vivaldi's Winter[/ame]there are quite a few here on you tube, but i jsut discovered them through Pandora.com.


----------



## renau1g

Walking Dad said:


> Isn't Tekken already out (and bad)? I remember the Streetfighter and the DOA movie... Mortal Kombat was the best of the bunch (the first one).




It depends on your definition of "best" is. I think Mortal Kombat is the least worst of them overall, but for pure comedy gold I go with Streetfighter every time. 

Reasons?

1) Jean Claude Van Damme - anything he's in (or Steven Seagul) will be fantastically terrible (Under Siege excluded)
2) ummm....everything... it was worse than an older Bond movie for cheesyness 
3) Did I mention JCVD? 

Man I remember Double Impact...terrible, Timecop...awful, Knock-Off? Let's just show you the quote "Action star Jean Claude Van Damme plays a fashion designer who must join forces with a C.I.A. agent to combat terrorism" and if you forget the "terrorism" in this excellent piece of cinema, I will remind you. They are making counterfeit money jeans! Oh and just to put a cherry on top of that one...Rob Schnieder is his buddy in it... man I gotta go get Netflix and watch some of these terrible flicks over the break.


----------



## Walking Dad

Bloodsport os a good JCVD.

And I like Exit Wounds with Steven Seagal.

Happy Christmas for all, in the case I cannot write the next days.


----------



## renau1g

Yah, Bloodsport is good...Exit Wounds? Really? 

I like Half Past Dead for pure terrible camp and for some straight to DVD goodness, Steven Seagul plays a zombie hunter.

Against the Dark (Video 2009) - IMDb



When most of the population of Earth is infected with a virus and transformed into flesh eaters and blood drinking creatures, a group of hunters led by Tao chases the vampire zombies to eliminate them. Six non-infected survivors try to find the exit of an abandoned hospital crowded with the infected creatures, and Tao and his group help them.


----------



## Walking Dad

Yeah, liked Exit Wounds. Also Machete, where SS stars the villain.

Shall I feel bad because I watched Against the Dark


----------



## Scott DeWar

merry christmas all! Especially Walking dad, just in case you cannot get on lline.


----------



## Walking Dad

Thanks, you too. I will stay at three different places and the one I'm most of the time has a really wonky Internet connection... and I need to spend some time of the day with my family


----------



## Scott DeWar

family is always first!


----------



## renau1g

Walking Dad said:


> Yeah, liked Exit Wounds. Also Machete, where SS stars the villain.
> 
> Shall I feel bad because I watched Against the Dark




I watched it too...I've seen a lot of zombie movies...I'm a sucker for them


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> I've seen a lot of zombie movies...I'm a sucker for them



Sounds like you're just a sucker, period!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Be nice Leif. Oh,Wait. look who I trying to say that to.
*smacks head* I should know better then to expect that to happen!

Merry christmas all!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Be nice Leif. Oh,Wait. look who I trying to say that to.
> *smacks head* I should know better then to expect that to happen!



Here now!  Don't exert yourself so, DeWar!!  Plllease allow me to smack that for you?

WALLOP!


----------



## HolyMan

LOL  at Leif

*Merry* *X-Mas* to everyone.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ba Humbug.   *





* Somone had to say it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ow! my shoulder!



Leif said:


> Here now!  Don't exert yourself so, DeWar!!  Plllease allow me to smack that for you?
> 
> WALLOP!




Thanks, I needed that.



Relique du Madde said:


> Ba Humbug.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Somone had to say it.




that they did!


----------



## Relique du Madde

It could be worse, I could be saying "Happy <fake holiday that was created for a TV series>"


----------



## Scott DeWar

like RamaHanakwansamas?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Also Festivus.  Its origin sounds fishy (I totally get the celebration of the first date aspect of it, but I suspect much of the backstory came about as a result of a BS response to an interview question).  That doesn't even touch that people seem to be latching onto it because they are so afraid of offending people by saying "Happy/Merry <religious holiday>"


----------



## renau1g

Our priest was mighty fired up last night about the dropping of Christmas from the public arena. I find it funny that people would be offended by it *shrug* I've said Happy St. Patrick's Day to non-Irish people before and I've never seen anyone upset, I've said Happy Easter to non-Christians, and the same for Merry Christmas. 

Anyways, Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa, or (belated) Happy Hanukah....or for those who like it, Happy Festivus


----------



## Relique du Madde

You forgot Yule or whatever the pagans/neo-pagans celebrate today.


----------



## Scott DeWar

nope, that was yours to mention!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Random fact:

B.B. King's guitar, most every one knows is named Lucile, saved his life twice, once when he was in a car accident. The car rolled over and he was under it, but Lucille got pinned under there with him and held the car up.

Why is it called Lucille? It all started in Twist Arkansas, where there was a brawl started by a man arguing with his woman. He pushed her into a can full of gasoline that was used to keep the place warm, spilling the contents all over the place. nearly burned up Mr. King in the fire that ensued, burning down the whole building. The woman that was the subject of the confrontation, well he name was Lucille.

source: Pandora.com song of Lucille, by B.B.King


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Random fact:
> 
> B.B. King's guitar, most every one knows is named Lucile, saved his life twice, once when he was in a car accident. The car rolled over and he was under it, but Lucille got pinned under there with him and held the car up.
> 
> Why is it called Lucille? It all started in Twist Arkansas, where there was a brawl started by a man arguing with his woman. He pushed her into a can full of gasoline that was used to keep the place warm, spilling the contents all over the place. nearly burned up Mr. King in the fire that ensued, burning down the whole building. The woman that was the subject of the confrontation, well he name was Lucille.
> 
> source: Pandora.com song of Lucille, by B.B.King



But do you know where Twist, AR is?  Or how to get there?  I do!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I figured you would. it is about 15 miles east of birdeye, AR on Hwy 42 (twist hwy)


----------



## Leif

Ok, but there's a much easier way to find it:  travelling down US 63 from Memphis, just west of the sprawling metropolis of West Memphis you'll come to an exit to Turrell (another Arkie hole-in-the-wall) and Twist, and from there you just follow the signs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I reckon it would be far easier to mosey down over to yonder browser and pull up a google map in that thar tabular window.  I dare say that if you type in twist arkansas the textual input box google's database would be most obliged to display it on the resultant map. If 'n it don't, I'd be hard pressed not to unholster my six shooter and blast a hole in the sonabich who programmed that no good piece of devil machinery and send him straight to hell!


----------



## HolyMan

Then don;t ask me for any directions 

I would hate not to know the location and be looking down the barrel of a ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLeIyy2ipps&feature=fvsr]YouTube - Shinedown - 45 (Video)[/ame]


(Would someone please explain to me what was going on in the non-performance part of that video?)

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Then don;t ask me for any directions
> 
> I would hate not to know the location and be looking down the barrel of a ...




But then when will I get a chance to respond to something in the tone of a crotchety old cowpoke?


----------



## Relique du Madde

About the video.. I think the guy's dog died (it's ashes are in the box)... the chick tells the guy that she accidently killed it (by feeding it chocolate laced rat poison) and is sleeping with the drummer.


----------



## Scott DeWar

and just to let you all know, I went to Google maps to get my information.

by the way, we aren't even halfway to this thread being done. what's up with that?

and about the video, an addendum: in the scene where she throws the glass of liquid against the brick wall, she told him there that she was also sleeping with both guitarists, simultaneously.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> by the way, we aren't even halfway to this thread being done. what's up with that?




ENWorld currently has a strange time dilation thing happening that is affecting the post rate in this thread.


----------



## renau1g

That's the problem with you DeWar, instead of 3 posts, one about going to google maps, one about being halfway done, and one about the video, you did it all in one post. We won't fill this one up that way...


----------



## renau1g

The boys got a few packs of DDM for their stocking stuffers.

They got a huge Trebuchet, a huge Rimefire Wolf, a large Stone Giant and a large Oni Night Haunter. They were quite disappointed that the Volcanic Dragon on the box was *not* in the box


----------



## renau1g

See...that's how you do it. 1 post to respond to you, 1 random post, and another to gloat


----------



## Relique du Madde

I want a trebuchet...  ;D


----------



## Scott DeWar

I want a castl to use the trebuchet on!


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> .
> 
> by the way, we aren't even halfway to this thread being done. what's up with that?




Possible my bad as I goof off the most.

Also I am sorry if the XP I gave you Relique de Madde changed your status from two headed troll to Qullan. What the heck is that I can't find a pic of one.

HM
_


----------



## HolyMan

Checking something out (i.e. goofing off)








HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Possible my bad as I goof off the most.
> 
> Also I am sorry if the XP I gave you Relique de Madde changed your status from two headed troll to Qullan. What the heck is that I can't find a pic of one.
> 
> HM
> _




Actually some else gave me xp after you.


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Possible my bad as I goof off the most.
> Also I am sorry if the XP I gave you Relique de Madde changed your status from two headed troll to Qullan. What the heck is that I can't find a pic of one.




I haven't even heard of a Qullan since the old, old days when the Fiend Folio first came out!  Some sort of humanoid, I remember that much.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am af^3 right now, but I will try to find it when i get home. i remember that as well Leif, a humanoid of some sort.

btw, af^3 is af cubed, or 'away from fied folio'


----------



## HolyMan

Like I will ever get to use af^3 anytime in the near future, shessh 

HM


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I am af^3 right now, but I will try to find it when i get home. i remember that as well Leif, a humanoid of some sort.
> 
> btw, af^3 is af cubed, or 'away from fiend folio'






HolyMan said:


> Like I will ever get to use af^3 anytime in the near future, shessh
> 
> HM



But you have to admit, HM, it's quite creative!  Squelch not our gentle DeWar!!  Lord knows it's rare enough already for us to get coherence from him, let us not make it worse.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ack! I can't find it right now.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Ack!



See what I mean, HM?  One little criticism and he starts making 'Bill the Cat' noises!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ack! ACK!!


----------



## HolyMan

NP Scott  

I googled fiend folio pdf and got a look at the tattooed humanoid. 

Really I just want to be able to say I'm af^3 (yes very ingenious wonder if it will catch on?my jic didn't ). 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe we need to ask [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION] and company to post the iconic pictures of each of the exp level monster for those non-fiend folio owning post AD&D players who have no idea what they are.


----------



## HolyMan

That would be nice of them now won't it.

Although I started playing when AD&D was out but when me and my friends discovered basic D&D we didn't buy any other books. IN 1st edition I have owned DMG, PHB (have one right now), MMI, Deities and Demigods, and Oriental Adventures. 

Never owned a Fiend Folio but I remember seeing one for sale in a book store for about 80 bucks way back. 

HM


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> I want a castl to use the trebuchet on!




They actually did get one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What kind of foul trickery is that?  A lego dragon that flies on its own?! 


On a side note....  am I the only person that thinks toy story's setting is creepy?  It's begging for a Chucky Doll and I was actually surprised that the big bad of the last toystory didn't 



Spoiler



take out his abandonment issues out by causing the accidental deaths of children at that daycare center


.


----------



## Scott DeWar

caution: the radanded portion in the above post may be too disturbing to be read by those who are fait of heart.


----------



## Relique du Madde

But that was what I was thinking the entire time after hearing that Teddy Bear's background story.  Creating a Toy Dystopia where the "cool new toys" and dissidents get shoved into the pre-school room with mentally unstable children doesn't seem like something that a said Teddy Bear dictator with abandonment issues would realistically do. If he was truly embittered from his ordeal little Billy would choke on a GI Joe and Tumble-Twirl would shoot a ball out that pops out Sally's eye.


----------



## Walking Dad

renau1g said:


> They actually did get one.




Didn't work. 

But I like this one more:


----------



## Scott DeWar

Walking Dad said:


> Didn't work.
> 
> But I like this one more:




that looks like it actually works!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> that looks like it actually works!




That is until that boulder hits the counterweight like it's about to.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

it won't hit the counterweight... given how it looks, it should land right about on the axle for the back wheels, unless the counterweight would go farther black because there was no rock on it, and then it still might not hit, depending on the weight of the rock, and the time since it fell out of the basket.


----------



## renau1g

Walking Dad said:


> Didn't work.
> 
> But I like this one more:




Weird...anyways here it is


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh boy, here comes more math!Run! Hide!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

no time for math, I have a ten page paper to write by monday about why the invasion of italy was more important than the invasion of normandy during world war two, which can be explained very quickly in that it took pressure off russia which could hold on long enough for the Americans and British to take ground on the Western Front and Russia could regroup and attack and end the war.

Luckily WW2 is my specialty, so it shouldn't be too tough, as I own more books on the subject than my local library, have participated in re-enactments (worst idea ever, the rubber bullets hurt a lot) and have been learning as much as I can about the subject since I was 10, and can list of the organization of any unit from the fireteams to the divisional structure of any of the armies, the tactics, all of it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So Histroy nut as a self proclaimed nomicer is quite apprapo.


----------



## HolyMan

Quite in here perhaps to quite....

Alot of movies coming out this year as I have said before and the first on the list is....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLoKm_vUsFY]YouTube - The Season Of The Witch - Official Trailer [HD][/ame]


HM


----------



## renau1g

Anyone play Dead Space? Just picked it up from Steam for $6. Awesome game so far (only an hour in or so). Enemies were pretty smart, 1 time I ran into a room with only 1 door, with three bad guys on my tail, and shut the door behind me, ready to blow them apart when they entered. I waited, and waited, peeking out the window next to the door, when *Bam* they pop out of a vent behind my character and grab him... good times...

Dead Space (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## HolyMan

Shooter game hmm. I don't play to many of them. My gf want to play F.E.A.R. before she saw it was a shooter. I like Balder's gate And the orgin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivGy1a7vjF0]YouTube - F.E.A.R[/ame]

*You getting set for the newest Dead Space...*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7Qy_4sWs3I]YouTube - Dead Space 2 Trailer - E3 2010[/ame]


HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

renau1g said:


> Anyone play Dead Space?




Not I, not to my taste. Though I've heard lots of good things about it.



> Awesome game so far (only an hour in or so). Enemies were pretty smart, 1 time I ran into a room with only 1 door, with three bad guys on my tail, and shut the door behind me, ready to blow them apart when they entered. I waited, and waited, peeking out the window next to the door, when *Bam* they pop out of a vent behind my character and grab him... good times...




Just wait for DS2... More freaks, smarter AI... Personally, I like the multiplayer idea they've got going for one of their game types: one round, you play humans/survivors/soldiers, then play as Necromorphs (with a wide variety of choices) the next round. Not that I'll likely even buy the game, but it's a neat idea.

Though in the video game realm, this week Gamestop was running a used game sale. I got Red Dead Redemption, Assassin's Creed Brotherhood and Batman: Arkham Asylum in a nice little bundle. Pretty reasonable, too, all things considered. Yay for Christmas-derived spending money! 

And thanks to the sale EN Publishing is doing now (read the announcement at the top of the screen), I got me a nice batch of pdfs, including the whole WotBS saga. Black-and-white version, but it's still the whole thing. I'm happy.


----------



## HolyMan

How did you get them all my download page only goes up to #6 hmm...

btw this is post # 20+ today (1,236 away from Scott) love that things are getting back to normal, 

Would be 40+ if they counted the Social Group posts.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> How did you get them all my download page only goes up to #6 hmm...




Maybe you're looking at the Community Supporter page. Since you get them with a CS account. I don't remember if they finished releasing all the modules for CS folks or not...

And I discovered I actually got the full-color and black-and-white pdf versions.


----------



## renau1g

Dragonwriter said:


> Just wait for DS2... More freaks, smarter AI... Personally, I like the multiplayer idea they've got going for one of their game types: one round, you play humans/survivors/soldiers, then play as Necromorphs (with a wide variety of choices) the next round. Not that I'll likely even buy the game, but it's a neat idea.




Sounds like Left 4 Dead (one of my favourite games of all time). So much fun playing as bad guys.



HolyMan said:


> How did you get them all my download page only goes up to #6 hmm...
> 
> btw this is post # 20+ today (1,236 away from Scott) love that things are getting back to normal,
> 
> Would be 40+ if they counted the Social Group posts.
> 
> HM




Are you looking at the 4e version of the PDFs? They only go up to like 6 or 8 or something.


----------



## HolyMan

No the 3.5 ones I am converting them to Pathfinder.

I almost bought StarCraft (the first one) last night for a little nostalgic playing, but thought better of it my laptop is about full and am looking into getting another.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

A full lap top? *shakes head* inconceiveable! i have used less then 0.3% of my hard drive!


----------



## HolyMan

I should get rid of some of these games I downloaded onto it. I play them but only like once every three months. I get nostalgic and dig in to some of my old favorites.

Plus I haven't cleaned out the pics in a long time. I have a bunch of useless battle maps sitting around. And all the pdf's.

I'm thinking of making this a reference laptop and getting another to use for the internet. Then when I go to Borders I just take both computers and not my laptop and about 5 or 6 books. 

And the major reason behind getting a new one is... I have posted so much the keys are worn out. Right now the A, S, N, E, and O keys are blank. LOL 

-HM (<---------you'd think those two would be too)


----------



## Scott DeWar

not onllj H and M, but lo(l) as well


----------



## HolyMan

LOL yes my L only has the _ part showing. 

This is one of 30 threads that I need to go in and check guess things are getting back to normal round here. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will actually be cutting back on the goof thread(S), so you should be able to catch up soon enough.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I will actually be cutting back on the goof thread(S).



I'll believe THAT one when I see it!


----------



## renau1g

Just heard this song on the radio, @Leif

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F5C0rrncXE]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Sweet Leaf[/ame]


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> I'll believe THAT one when I see it!




I'll second THAT one. 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Since some of you have those Community Supporter "mega xp" buttons, I think you should contribute to Operation: Power Level Gary


----------



## HolyMan

Done and done. +5 to the big guy I owe alot of happy memories to.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

hrm, i seem to have given my max xp for the day.


----------



## HolyMan

I did also or you would have gotten some. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

I guess I have to wait before giving E. G. G. some more xp.


----------



## HolyMan

When I get back from work my 24 hours should be up and I will "spread the wealth" to those who posted at Relique du Madde's link. 

I am going to be reading some of Gary's posting too when I have down time.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've been spreading the wealth because since my xp power is so low tthats the only way I could give Gary more.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have found that it counts the 24 hous in real time.


----------



## Leif

[MENTION=82765]GandalfMithrandir[/MENTION], you might want to think about putting the "Humor" thread banner on this thread.  

[Edit the first post of the thread and then when you can change the text of that first post, press Edit again.  You should then see how to add a banner to the thread.]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I will do that momentarily

EDIT: did I do it right?


----------



## Scott DeWar

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I will do that momentarily
> 
> EDIT: did I do it right?




looks right to me.


----------



## HolyMan

That banner is ok I guess.

Hey gang just got of work, and am watching the Ravens beat the Chiefs.

We are Pittsburgh bound.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

You could have done what we did with the HIVE and label the thread as being a "Fan Creation."

Or maybe due to the history of this discussion, and its starting out as an accidental post which was to be deleated "Question" would work...


Edit: I just checked... it said "laugh"


----------



## Scott DeWar

wasn't there an edition war banner?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hahah.  It would be awesome if there was one.


----------



## Leif

GandalfMithrandir said:


> EDIT: did I do it right?



PERFECTLY!  Unless you want to bow to the will of these other posters who have different ideas for the thread label....  But you can change it whenever you want by the same process.   [Until, that is, the thread has been closed by a moderator.]


----------



## Walking Dad

I'm doing a poll. Maybe you want vote:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/299346-designing-open-gaming-license-supers.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

just voted and commented in a post, too!


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> I'm doing a poll. Maybe you want vote:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/299346-designing-open-gaming-license-supers.html



I voted, too, but I really have no experience with supers, so my opinion may not be worth much.  I went with the d20 Modern option.


----------



## Walking Dad

Thanks guys!


----------



## Walking Dad

mazes and monsters: *holy man* in manhattan


Now I know where [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] 's name comes from. His real name is Tom Hanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Cheers to you Walking dad!

I have given out too many xp during the last 24 hours.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I voted!


----------



## jackslate45

I voted, though I know very little outside of D&D.  It sounds like fun.


----------



## HolyMan

I don't remember being in manhattan? But it seems I must have been since I am the HolyMan. 

Very funny WD. Sorry I didn't vote I am torn between the only two superhero games I every played. Marve Superheroes and the old original DC Heroes.

They both had their pros and cons and I wish they could have been meddled into a super superhero game.

I haven't even looked at M&M but if you ever need a playtester I'd be there for you WD.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Both were / are cool systems. I run currently a M&M2 game. Maybe I will do a test run after it is concluded. Most voters were interested in something really compatible to MM2.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It snowed!!!!!


----------



## jackslate45

Scott DeWar said:


> It snowed!!!!!



Snow is no longer useful to people not in the academic field.  Does snow cancel work?  No.  No it does not.


----------



## HolyMan

Glad to see your status jackslate45  I know what it is like to be going through posters withdrawal.

Hey Scott you should have kept your character in Mowgli's new game over in the LPF. Your two months is almost up or should be by the time he will be ready to start.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> It snowed!!!!!






jackslate45 said:


> Snow is no longer useful to people not in the academic field.  Does snow cancel work?  No.  No it does not.




do you like to eat? snow is very important in replenish water into the soil, so plants can grow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> Glad to see your status jackslate45  I know what it is like to be going through posters withdrawal.
> 
> Hey Scott you should have kept your character in Mowgli's new game over in the LPF. Your two months is almost up or should be by the time he will be ready to start.
> 
> HM



you sure about that?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

snow, snow mr. lovely snow, fall on down ON MY STINKIN DRIVEWAY

so I have to shovel it...every...day... and it gets old in a hurry and it's always on the weekends or during the day so we never, ever get snow days

side fact about myself, I joined my first pbp game during a snow day, not counting the republic commando game which died immediately after I posted in it...

but anyway, there's my daily rant, hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Scott DeWar

two things: first  is that you just made a 9-11 post about wanting snow. Now the switchboard operator in the emergency call for weather  is going to let you realy have it now!

second, you live in Michigan, where D'troit is. Nothing good can come out of D'troit, and it only bogs down the rest of Michigan!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

detroit is not ALL that bad (yes it is) I used to live there (not anymore) and now I live near the crime hotspot of my local small town, as one of my friends put it "there's probably a shooting going on at that empty warehouse right now" people sleep in the old shed in my backyard and do other naughty things there after they break into it, so there are a few bongs lying around, and a bunch of other grandma innaproprate things, as well as cigarette butts and broken glass all over.

overall: the best of detroit is not as bad as the worst of other places, and kalamazoo has it a little worse over all than detroit, but detroit has a much much much worse reputation than kalamazoo, but I know people that have been shot in kalamazoo, but not detroit, the sad thing is that I know more casualties of gang wars than of actual wars, at 5 and 3


----------



## renau1g

I'm closer to the D than GM (which is kinda funny as I'm in another country ) 

We're getting a bunch of snow right now as well. I think 3-5 inches or so expected?


----------



## HolyMan

Scott's snow made it over this way and we are getting it good. 

And sorry to rain on your parade Scott but I got your current LPF game mixed up with another games start time. You will need to wait another month. But on the bright side [MENTION=6666678]AxeM[/MENTION] has an adventure planned to start just about then and it is a good one I'm running it right now.

HM


----------



## Leif

GandalfMithrandir said:


> detroit is not ALL that bad (yes it is) I used to live there (not anymore) and now I live near the crime hotspot of my local small town, as one of my friends put it "there's probably a shooting going on at that empty warehouse right now" people sleep in the old shed in my backyard and do other naughty things there after they break into it, so there are a few bongs lying around, and a bunch of other grandma innaproprate things, as well as cigarette butts and broken glass all over.
> 
> overall: the best of detroit is not as bad as the worst of other places, and kalamazoo has it a little worse over all than detroit, but detroit has a much much much worse reputation than kalamazoo, but I know people that have been shot in kalamazoo, but not detroit, the sad thing is that I know more casualties of gang wars than of actual wars, at 5 and 3






GandalfMithrandir said:


> snow, snow mr. lovely snow, fall on down ON MY STINKIN DRIVEWAY
> 
> so I have to shovel it...every...day... and it gets old in a hurry and it's always on the weekends or during the day so we never, ever get snow days
> 
> side fact about myself, I joined my first pbp game during a snow day, not counting the republic commando game which died immediately after I posted in it...
> 
> but anyway, there's my daily rant, hope you enjoyed it!



Well said, Mithrandir!  Spoken like a true, old, Grognard Crankypants!


----------



## Walking Dad

Had to share this with you.

It is from Avengers Prime #5


----------



## Scott DeWar

HM: you are wekcome for the snow.

on an aside, is every one putting XP on Gary Gygax's name? I have been only able to give him two, but I am working on more.


----------



## HolyMan

I gave him XP twice so far. I'm hoping his the first person to hit LVL 20.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would have thought you had given more


----------



## HolyMan

No it's been about 4 days since I found out about the thread. You figure I gave the first right away. Spent the rest of my XP for the day. Then for three days spread the wealth (10 per day) and now the fourth gave again.

Each XP is worth 5 so total he has ten from me. If I could find all his posts that would equal over 23,000 XP. 

BTW Scott if I were to XP every one of your posts that would be about - 37,000XP 

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Has anyone else noticed some wacking goings on here on ENWorld. I keep getting Database errors when I try to submit. And last night I kept going back to my settings and a pm (that I read) kept coming back unread. And still bothered me with it's pop up after I deleted it.

Something is off that is for sure.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

yes, they pop up every now and then to me too. If i refresh I can get through the error.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

sleep is for the weak.... snore.... off to bed for me.


----------



## HolyMan

Night GM, I am out to for a while - chores and all. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey! wake up!! too early to sleep! you need to give EGG some xp!


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> Has anyone else noticed some wacking goings on here on ENWorld. I keep getting Database errors when I try to submit. And last night I kept going back to my settings and a pm (that I read) kept coming back unread. And still bothered me with it's pop up after I deleted it.
> 
> Something is off that is for sure.
> 
> HM




I found this morning I had to go to "All Subscribed Threads" to view what had been updated. Rather odd... And so far, there's no mention of any issues in the Meta forum (as far as I can tell).


----------



## renau1g

I was having some issues this morning with the forums not showing the updates to the threads (stopping around 12-2 am EST or so). Still a few database errors also.


----------



## HolyMan

Maybe the new server?

HM


----------



## renau1g

For those not really following 4e, Wizards just cut their book offering this year in half.

From today's Ampersand (emphasis mine) :

D&D RPG Product Release Updates

Despite the best laid plans, sometimes we make changes to the D&D product release schedule. Usually this happens well before we’ve communicated our plans, but sometimes we must make changes to schedules that have already been announced. That happens to be the case we have here.

We have made the decision to depart from prepainted plastic miniatures sets. Lords of Madness stands as the final release under that model. We will continue to release special collector’s sets (such as the Beholder Collector’s Set we released last fall), as well as make use of plastic figures in other product offerings. Check out the Wrath of Ashardalon board game next month for the latest example of this. Moving forward, we will continue to explore more options for players to represent characters and monsters on the tabletop, including Monster Vault and other D&D products that feature monster and character tokens.

The Heroes of Shadow product, originally scheduled for March and presented in digest-sized, paperback format, is moving to April to accommodate a change to hardcover format. *Additionally, three D&D RPG products have been removed from the 2011 release schedule—Class Compendium: Heroes of Sword and Spell, Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Emporium, and Hero Builder’s Handbook.* While this means fewer books, we plan to deliver just as much great content for players this year through other formats, including board games, accessories, and digital offerings. I’ll keep you up-to-date on the latest releases each month as we go along. 


So barring further announcements, the ONLY book releases this year are Heroes of Shadow (APR), Shadowfell (JUN), and the Monster Vault: TttNV (JUN).



Piratecat said:


> I'll theorize, pulling all this information from my butt. I have no data to back any of it up, it's doubtlessly riddled with holes in logic, and it's worth exactly what you're paying for it - zilch!  But it's fun to consider.
> 
> Given:
> 
> - Recent releases (Essentials, Red Box) are targeted to new gamers or disaffected older gamers.
> 
> - Pathfinder is selling roughly what 4e is according to one report (rumor?) I heard. If the size of the RPG "pie" is equal to what it is during 3e (almost certainly not the case; 4e has brought some people into the hobby for the first time, and some people have dropped out), then WotC D&D sales are about half of what they used to be.
> 
> - D&D is expensive, manpower-heavy and slow to produce. WotC pays good money to freelancers and has good salaries for employees; they work years ahead of schedule, making it hard to predict market trends. D&D employs a relatively large amount of people relative to its sales size compared to other brands at WotC and Hasbro.
> 
> - The DDI delays, cuts and errors match a pattern of not enough manpower to deliver expected results in the anticipated time. Changes in schedule have the net result of trying to free peoples' time by reducing work that does not directly produce income (such as no longer compiling the web articles.)
> 
> To me, that spells trouble. It indicates that the D&D line is under-performing and is trying to do more with less.
> 
> I'm not sure what to say about that, other than I don't believe that WotC would sell the D&D brand - not with DDO doing well and both a movie and another major computer game on the way. My guess is that in a worst case scenario they maintain the brand until they can revitalize it.
> 
> Huh. I just depressed myself. I play 4e and love it, but to me this is definitely the low rumbling of distant thunder.





So....yeah...


----------



## Leif

Sounds like Paizo and Steve Jackson Games may, indeed, be the wave of the future.  This still depresses me, danggit!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*laughs maniacly and uncontrolably*

*yahoo! 
yipee! 
yee haw!
WAHOOOO!!
*

*ahem


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait, WoTC still exists?!?!?  I thought they disappeared into nothingness after StarWars SAGA was discontinued.*





*Yes they have been dead to me for a while.


----------



## Relique du Madde

But you know...  there is a silver lining to this story...

It forces ENWorld to become more OGL friendly  thus it will bring back the community that the site lost as a result of 4e being held up to the site's gold standard.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh the comments I can make! Oh the joy I feel right now!! (I must refrain-just a little longer now .. .. .. ..)


----------



## Walking Dad

WotC was starting to loose me with the Character builder becoming online only and the 'stealth' revision with essentials.

Paizo is nice, but I cannot stand their boards. Any kind of negative critic (even logical and used by the designers to make the game better) causes 10 to 20 posts of fanboys who defend a typing error as the 'one truth'.

Green Ronin, I really love their superhero products, but why is the first pdf (mini) supplement and MM3 (which includes the errata) out before the DC errata? I'm still waiting for it.

Ok, this was my rant...


----------



## Relique du Madde

The only possible explination I could think of about the DC errata is if they hd to getthe DC approval before they could put out a second DC run.  Problem is, that shouldnt effect the release of the erata itself.


----------



## Walking Dad

Or they maybe read the MM 3 in-official errata thread in the ATT and now want to include it in the DC errata file before releasing it...

but I want something now, at least an explanation.


----------



## HolyMan

I had a horrible thought reading that post. 

I thought of a world without D&D 

And I was sad. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

there there, HM. It is oooo Kay. It was only a night terror. It did not happen.

this accout hacked by big brother. We are watching .. .. .. ..


----------



## renau1g

re: D&D. Worst case, Hasbro would sell the line or spin it off. They'd try to get the most money the could for it. 

Thinking about it more, my gut tells me that WotC is making money hand over fist with the online DDI offering and the steady stream of income (like WoW has) is far better than making a product you "hope" will sell (as in creating books) as ou have minimal risk with the first one, the second one you're stuck with huge printing costs, overhead, warehousing, distribution costs, etc.

So, I guess I think they're going to move more and more to an online distribution model, all the crunch heavy stuff will be on DDI, integrated into the CB and the VTT. 

Paizo does some great stuff on their AP side, but I really don't find the rules different enough to actually want to buy fully into PF. I'll still buy their modules as I love reading them, but I've got more than enough RPG stuff to keep me happy for years (and by then my boys will hopefully be ready and I can reintroduce stuff to them)


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh, count me confusiated here.

DDI, integrated into the CB and the VTT. 

in a word: HUH?


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> I had a horrible thought reading that post.
> 
> I thought of a world without D&D
> 
> And I was sad.
> 
> HM




That's why we buy hardback books and back up our pdf files.

Seriously, if you take good care of your rulebooks, they'll last practically forever.

And as renau1g pointed out, their online stuff seems to have been doing well. And there's still DDO generating licensing revenue and the new Neverwinter game coming out... They've still got quite a bit on their plate.
Of course, none of it really matters to me. I haven't switched to 4E and I don't plan to. I'm still buying stuff from 3rd-party publishers and Amazon for my 3.x stuff.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walking Dad said:


> Or they maybe read the MM 3 in-official errata thread in the ATT and now want to include it in the DC errata file before releasing it...
> 
> but I want something now, at least an explanation.




I think this is it.  



			
				 Green Ronin Pubishing on twitter said:
			
		

> Just approved the proofs and *made the corrections for M&M3*. Go, printer, go! #HM 3:47 PM Jan 10th via Echofon


----------



## Relique du Madde

renau1g said:


> Thinking about it more, my gut tells me that WotC is making money hand over fist with the online DDI offering and the steady stream of income (like WoW has) is far better than making a product you "hope" will sell (as in creating books) as ou have minimal risk with the first one, the second one you're stuck with huge printing costs, overhead, warehousing, distribution costs, etc.
> 
> So, I guess I think they're going to move more and more to an online distribution model, all the crunch heavy stuff will be on DDI, integrated into the CB and the VTT.




That would make sense.


Scott DeWar said:


> in a word: HUH?



CB = Character Builder
VTT = Virtual Table Top

Thing is, programming wize that shouldn't be hard to do if they built their system correctly.


----------



## renau1g

Relique du Madde said:


> Thing is, programming wize that shouldn't be hard to do if they built their system correctly.




That's a big if based on their rather substandard demonstrated programming skills/foresight to date. 

Wow...you know things are down if I'm trashing WotC.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think it is quite refreshing to see you come to the realization I saw a long time ago. *sly grin*  I wonder what is Leif thinking about this? and Industry gothica?


----------



## Relique du Madde

This definately won't make [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] happy since thats another thing GR put out before DCA errata.  One thing I don't get is why wasn't that included that in MM3e?


----------



## Walking Dad

I already downloaded it. But it wasn't so unexpected and I actually like backwards compatibility stuff to be separate. But maybe they will include it in the MM3 print version.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I like paizo's stuff, not their boards.

vaya con dios


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I wonder what is Leif thinking about this?



I'm trying not to do so.   But learning GURPS as a fall-back position.  And, hey, that's right!  If you want to talk about a company with a great online presence, check out Steve Jackson Games.  And their new editions are fully backwards compatible.


----------



## Walking Dad

renau1g said:


> That's a big if based on their rather substandard demonstrated programming skills/foresight to date.
> 
> Wow...you know things are down if I'm trashing WotC.....



We have always LPF...



Leif said:


> I'm trying not to do so.   But learning GURPS as a fall-back position.  And, hey, that's right!  If you want to talk about a company with a great online presence, check out Steve Jackson Games.  And their new editions are fully backwards compatible.



Actually, I prefer M&M as my point-buy system of choice. I was never really a fan of the realistic/gritty concept of GURPS (but my first super hero book was for their system) and that the point costs are more based on 'chance for someone to have in real life' than 'gaming balance'.


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> Actually, I prefer M&M as my point-buy system of choice. I was never really a fan of the realistic/gritty concept of GURPS (but my first super hero book was for their system) and that the point costs are more based on 'chance for someone to have in real life' than 'gaming balance'.



Ahhh, yes, that's ONE way to look at the GURPS method.  However, I prefer to allow players plenty of character points to build the characters that they want.  In my GURPS Traveller game I gave them 210 character points at the start, and it seems to be working just fine so far.  I also am no fan of "gritty and realistic" when it comes to RPGs.  When I was first starting out in the hobby when I was about 13 or 14 years old, the guy who was my DM most of the time was one of those gritty, realistic dudes, and I HATED it.  The characters couldn't do SH**, couldn't kill SH**, and couldn't get out of the SH** hole they were stuck in.  It just sucked.


----------



## Walking Dad

So you don't use all the rules for wound infection and bleeding? I have one older official GURPS supplement with rules for ripping out your enemies limbs.

IMHO, GURPS becomes more difficult with more powerful and cinematic characters and M&M starts to shine with them.

BTW, I had similar GMs in Vampire (World of Darkness) and even in D&D. Seems to be really GM dependent and not so much system.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> I'm trying not to do so.   But learning GURPS as a fall-back position.  And, hey, that's right!  If you want to talk about a company with a great online presence, check out Steve Jackson Games.  And their new editions are fully backwards compatible.



I have played GURPS for short periods, but something always happens to the group or game and we never got too very far.


----------



## Scott DeWar

GandalfM, I am like a good dozen or so at the time of this post  of xp ahead of you. not that hard to catch up to. Unfortunately, i need to spread around the xp befrei give you any more.


----------



## HolyMan

Look at all the flail snails...

the first pic was way to big so







HM


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> So you don't use all the rules for wound infection and bleeding? I have one older official GURPS supplement with rules for ripping out your enemies limbs.
> 
> IMHO, GURPS becomes more difficult with more powerful and cinematic characters and M&M starts to shine with them.






Scott DeWar said:


> I have played GURPS for short periods, but something always happens to the group or game and we never got too very far.



So far, my only GURPS experience is GMing my GURPS Traveller game.  It is RP heavy and combat light, so we really haven't done any melee yet.  We've done some very minor starship-to-starship combat, but it was more of a harassment situation rather than a fight to the death.  From what I've read of the rules, melee in GURPS is, um, DEADLY for all participants.  I'm pretty leery of forcing my characters into a situation where one or more of them could wind up crippled or worse.  Luckily, Traveller is not very combat intensive, and it hasn't been a problem.  WD, part of what you're referring to could have been changed with some newer editions.  The first edition I saw was 3rd Revised, but I really didn't get to play it much and we're playing 4th Edition now.

Now, having said that, I am currently making a GURPS character for a solo game of GURPS Fantasy that Insight is going to GM for me.  (   I feel so special!)  I'm building sort of a roguish-type wizard.  So, I should have more relevant information once we start playing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I do remember that hit points are at a priemium.


----------



## HolyMan

Hey Scott did you get arrested recently??

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I am now a flail snail!


----------



## renau1g

HolyMan said:


> Look at all the flail snails...
> 
> the first pic was way to big so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HM




And your 3.xe stat block

Flail Snail


----------



## Leif

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I am now a flail snail!



Eh, it's not all it's cracked up to be.  Personally, I _hate_ being slimy.  [No lawyer jokes, DeWar!]


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> Hey Scott did you get arrested recently??
> 
> HM




not _*recently.*_



GandalfMithrandir said:


> I am now a flail snail!




woot! you are caught up to me now!



Leif said:


> Eh, it's not all it's cracked up to be.  Personally, I _hate_ being slimy.  [No lawyer jokes, DeWar!]




aww nuts, you stole my thunder.


----------



## Walking Dad

"We are the flail snakes! Resistance is futile!"

... but I would like to be bigger... and regenerating... and two-headed!

---

BTW, I'm growing to dislike D&D 4e. Mostly because of recent changes and Hasbro customer politics. I cannot see me join another 4e game, but will stay in my current ones, at least for now


----------



## renau1g

You'd better not leave... I'll send some WotC ninjas after you to take your stuff...


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> not _*recently.*_




Just thought that 

<---------------------that

was your most current mug shot. 

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

Scott DeWar said:


> Leif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, it's not all it's cracked up to be.  Personally, I _hate_ being slimy.  [No lawyer jokes, DeWar!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww nuts, you stole my thunder.
Click to expand...



Since Scott was prohibited, I'll step in and fill the breach. 

What's the difference between a lawyer and a catfish?

[sblock=Answer]
One is a scum-sucking bottom-feeder. The other is just a fish.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

renau1g said:


> You'd better not leave... I'll send some WotC ninjas after you to take your stuff...



They took the shadow power source and the book that should have made Essentials and mainstream compatible. And the offline CB. And bugged the monster builder...
not much else worthwhile they can take


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> They took the shadow power source and the book that should have made Essentials and mainstream compatible. And the offline CB. And bugged the monster builder...
> not much else worthwhile they can take



Sounds like you need a team of Pathfinder Necromancers to whup up on the WotC dudes!  Could be a quest in the making!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Walking Dad said:


> "We are the flail snakes! Resistance is futile!"
> 
> ... but I would like to be bigger... and regenerating... and two-headed!
> 
> ---
> 
> BTW, I'm growing to dislike D&D 4e. Mostly because of recent changes and Hasbro customer politics. I cannot see me join another 4e game, but will stay in my current ones, at least for now






renau1g said:


> You'd better not leave... I'll send some WotC ninjas after you to take your stuff...



And I will send enworld samuri to defend you form cowardly WotC Hasbro ninjas


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> Just thought that
> 
> <---------------------that
> 
> was your most current mug shot.
> 
> HM




It was shot from my starship that is orbiting above. I have to take refuge there while I re-build my forces for a hostile takeover of this planet's resources.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dragonwriter said:


> Since Scott was prohibited, I'll step in and fill the breach.
> 
> What's the difference between a lawyer and a catfish?
> 
> [sblock=Answer]
> One is a scum-sucking bottom-feeder. The other is just a fish.
> [/sblock]




Thank you very much Dragon writer. That was perfect!


----------



## renau1g

Walking Dad said:


> They took the shadow power source and the book that should have made Essentials and mainstream compatible. And the offline CB. And bugged the monster builder...
> not much else worthwhile they can take




Heroes of Shadow is still coming out (just a month later) in hardcover now rather than soft cover. What do you mean Essentials and pre-Essentials not being compatible? Well, other than the Thief class being crazy with it's damage output (and the fact that the Thief's best move each round is to charge...more a barbarian thing to do).


----------



## Scott DeWar

*sniff. . . sniff. . . . sniff* I smell an edition war brewing.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

one of my friends emailed me this. It contains a few nasty words so be mature. I censored it some, so the mods don't get upset.

item number two was something read to us in AP US but it was probably funnier when read aloud.
[sblock=item number 1]December 8 - 6:00 PM
It started to snow.
The first snow of the season and the wife and I took our cocktails and sat for hours by the window watching the huge soft flakes drift down from heaven.
It looked like a Grandma Moses Print.
So romantic we felt like newlyweds again.
I love snow!

December 9
We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow covering every inch of the landscape.
What a fantastic sight!
Can there be a lovelier place in the whole world?
Moving here was the best idea I've ever had!
Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a boy again.
I did both our driveway and the sidewalks.
This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered up the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got to shovel again.
What a perfect life!

December 12
The sun has melted all our lovely snow.
Such a disappointment!
My neighbor tells me not to worry- we'll definitely have a white Christmas.
No snow on Christmas would be awful!
Bob says we'll have so much snow by the end of winter, that I'll never want to see snow again
I don't think that's possible.
Bob is such a nice man, I'm glad he's our neighbor.

December 14
Snow, lovely snow! 8 inches last night.
The temperature dropped to -20.
The cold makes everything sparkle so.
The wind took my breath away, but I warmed up by shoveling the driveway and sidewalks.
This is the life!
The snowplow came back this afternoon and buried everything again.
I didn't realize I would have to do quite this much shoveling, but I'll certainly get back in shape this way.
I wish l wouldn't huff and puff so.

December 15
20 inches forecast.
Sold my van and bought a 4x4 Blazer.
Bought snow tires for the wife's car and 2 extra shovels.
Stocked the freezer.
The wife wants a wood stove in case the electricity goes out.
I think that's silly.
We aren't in Alaska , after all.

December 16
Ice storm this morning.
Fell on my ass on the ice in the driveway putting down salt.
Hurt like hell.
The wife laughed for an hour, which I think was very cruel.

December 17
Still way below freezing.
Roads are too icy to go anywhere.
Electricity was off for 5 hours.
I had to pile the blankets on to stay warm.
Nothing to do but stare at the wife and try not to irritate her.
Guess I should've bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to her.
God I hate it when she's right.
I can't believe I'm freezing to death in my own living room.

December 20
Electricity's back on, but had another 14 inches of the damn stuff last night.
More shoveling!
Took all day.
The damn snowplow came by twice.
Tried to find a neighbor kid to shovel, but they said they're too busy playing hockey.
I think they're lying.
Called the only hardware store around to see about buying a snow blower and they're out.
Might have another shipment in March.
I think they're lying.
Bob says I have to shovel or the city will have it done and bill me.
I think he's lying.

December 22
Bob was right about a white Christmas because 13 more inches of the white (crap) fell today, and it's so cold, it probably won't melt till August.
Took me 45 minutes to get all dressed up to go out to shovel and then I had to piss.
By the time I got undressed, pissed and dressed again. I was too tired to shovel.
Tried to hire Bob who has a plow on his truck for the rest of the winter, but he says he's too busy.  I think the  is lying.

December 23
Only 2 inches of snow today
And it warmed up to 0.
The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house this morning.
What is she, nuts?!!
Why didn't she tell me to do that a month ago?
She says she did but I think she's lying.

December 24
6 inches - Snow packed so hard by snowplow, l broke the shovel.
Thought I was having a heart attack.
If I ever catch the son of a bitch who drives that snow plow, I'll drag him through the snow by his balls and beat him to death with my broken shovel.
I know he hides around the corner and waits for me to finish shoveling and then he comes down the street at a 100 miles an hour and throws snow all over where I've just been!
Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas carols with her and open our presents, but I was too busy watching for the damn snowplow.

December 25
Merry (freaking) Christmas!
20 more inches of the damn slop tonight -Snowed in.
The idea of shoveling makes my blood boil.
God, I hate the snow!
Then the snowplow driver came by asking for a donation and I hit him over the head with my shovel.
The wife says I have a bad attitude.
I think she's an idiot.
If I have to watch "It's A Wonderful Life" one more time, I'm going to stuff her into the microwave.

December 26
Still snowed in.
Why the hell did I ever move here?
It was all HER idea.
She's really getting on my nerves.

December 27
Temperature dropped to -30 and the pipes froze; plumber came after 14 hours of waiting for him, he only charged me $1,400 to replace all my pipes.

December 28
Warmed up to above -20.
Still snowed in.
The BITCH is driving me crazy!!!

December 29
10 more inches.
Bob says I have to shovel the roof or it could cave in.
That's the silliest thing I ever heard.   How dumb does he think I am?

December 30
Roof caved in.
I beat up the snow plow driver, and now he is suing me for a million dollars, not only the beating I gave him, but also for trying to shove the broken snow shovel up his ass.
The wife went home to her mother.
Nine more inches predicted.

December 31
I set fire to what's left of the house.
No more shoveling.

January 8
Feel so good.
I just love those little white pills they keep giving me.
Why am I tied to the bed?[/sblock]

[sblock=item number two]
 I am the legal owner and a couple of beavers are in the (State
 unauthorized) process of constructing and maintaining two wood "debris"
 dams across the outlet stream of my Spring Pond.

 While I did not pay for, authorize, nor supervise their dam project, I
 think they would be highly offended that you call their skillful use of
 natural building materials "debris." I would like to challenge your
 department to attempt to emulate their dam project any time and/or any
 place you choose. I believe I can safely state there is no way you could
 ever match their dam skills, their dam resourcefulness, their dam
 ingenuity, their dam persistence, their dam determination and/or their
 dam work ethic.

 As to your request, I do not think the beavers are aware that they must
 first fill out a dam permit prior to the start of this type of dam
 activity. My first dam question to you is:
 (1) Are you trying to discriminate against my Spring Pond Beavers? or,
 (2) do you require all beavers throughout this State to conform to said
 dam request?

 If you are not discriminating against these particular beavers, through
 the Freedom of Information Act I request completed copies of all those
 other applicable beaver dam permits that have been issued. Perhaps we
 will see if there really is a dam violation of P! art 301, Inland Lakes
 and Streams, of the Natural Resource and Environmental Protection Act,
 Act 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being sections 324.3010,1 to
 324.30113 of the Michigan Compiled Laws, annotated. I have several
 concerns. My first concern is aren't the beavers entitled to legal
 representation?

 The Spring Pond Beavers are financially destitute and are unable to pay
 for said representation - so the State will have to provide them with a
 lawyer.

 The Department's dam concern that either one or both of the dams failed
 during a recent rain event causing flooding is proof that this is a
 natural occurrence, which the Department is required to protect. In
 other words, we should leave the Spring Pond Beavers alone rather than
 harrass them and call their dam names. If you want the stream "restored"
 to a dam free-flow condition - please contact the beavers - but if you
 are going to arrest them they obviously did not pay any attention to
 your dam letter (being unable to read English).

 In my humble ! opinion, the Spring Pond Beavers have a right to build
 their unauthorized dams as long as the sky is blue, the grass is green
 and water flows downstream. They have more dam right than I do to live
 and enjoy Spring Pond. If the Department of Natural Resources and
 Environmental Protection lives up to its name, it should protect the
 natural resources
 (Beavers) and the environment (Beavers' Dams).

 So, as far as the beavers and I are concerned, this dam case can be
 referred for more elevated enforcement action right now. Why wait until
 1/31/2002 The Spring Pond Beavers may be under the dam ice then, and
 there will be no way for you or your dam staff to contact/harass them
 then.

 In conclusion, I would like to bring to your attention a real
 environmental quality (health) problem in the area. It is the bears.
 Bears are actually defecating in our woods. I definitely believe you
 should be persecuting the defecating bears and leave the beavers alone.

 If you are going to investigate the beaver dam, watch your step! (The
 bears are not careful where they dump!)

 Being unable to comply with your dam request, and being unable to
 contact you on your answering machine, I am sending this response to
 your office via another government organization - the USPS. Maybe,
 someday, it will get there.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tappa talk android now displays default smilies.. problem is I have to manually enter in the bbcode.   They really need to add a wysiwyg interface to this app.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION], that foto was taken in a restaurant, in all honesty. I will try and post the original. .. .. ..does it look familiar in any way?


----------



## HolyMan

Ah, now I understand the drunken stupor look. And here I thought it was because you were arrested for a DWI. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

renau1g said:


> Heroes of Shadow is still coming out (just a month later) in hardcover now rather than soft cover. What do you mean Essentials and pre-Essentials not being compatible? Well, other than the Thief class being crazy with it's damage output (and the fact that the Thief's best move each round is to charge...more a barbarian thing to do).




The 'shadow' classes are builds for arcane and divine power source classes -> no real shadow power source like the old assassin.

And the other canceled book was the one with the essential Warlord and the rules how to use essential class features with the PH classes right? Or is that book still coming? (Real hope here!)


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> Ah, now I understand the drunken stupor look. And here I thought it was because you were arrested for a DWI.
> 
> HM




two rules will prevent any one from getting arrested for that.

!) if drinking, dont' drive.

2) if driving, don't drink.

If they break any rules, then they should not whine when the price is to be paid, not to mention the pscerosis of the liver!

easy, cheesy,peesy!


----------



## renau1g

Walking Dad said:


> The 'shadow' classes are builds for arcane and divine power source classes -> no real shadow power source like the old assassin.
> 
> And the other canceled book was the one with the essential Warlord and the rules how to use essential class features with the PH classes right? Or is that book still coming? (Real hope here!)




The Vampire class is not an arcane or divine build I think. After the suck level of the previous assassin (having now played one from 2nd to 8th) that's not a bad thing as maybe they can benefit from the tons of material out there for the other types. 

The essential warlord one was canceled. They are allegedly planning to move that stuff into Dragon, which would be better than the crap they've had lately.


----------



## Leif

[sblock=renau1g]I need attacks for Khellek, Basher7, and Ghraere in the 4E battle.
And initiative for Tarrk, Khellek, and Basher7
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

Could some of your native speakers please explain the reaction to this post?

Edit: All cleared up.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5433216-post35.html


----------



## Walking Dad

I want just to be sure there was no fault on my part.


----------



## Scott DeWar

good morning Walking dad. i would more then be happy to comment on it except:

Post removed by moderator.

has occured with the ending of :



> Walking Dad, I appreciate your attempts to clarify. I left your original post in place but I think that's enough that needs to be said on the matter here in this thread.
> 
> Expect no reply from cobrazzaro. He's been banned from the thread.




as moderated by Rel the moderator.

Sorry i was too slow.


----------



## Velmont

Change of subject: Today is the *"Give Velmont XP Day"*


----------



## Dragonwriter

Velmont said:


> Change of subject: Today is the *"Give Velmont XP Day"*




Why? Why should I give you XP, just because you say so, when I'm 3 levels below you? 

At least say something clever to get some XP or give some good advice. Like a few pages ago, I gave a little info on how to create an undead, mobile sand dune and got some XP for it. No need to say "Give me XP!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

" must spread some xp around before giving Dragon writer .. .. .. 

by the way, DW, you are 4 levels below velmont, just to let you know.


----------



## HolyMan

And you are a flail snail don't you know...







And DW is a carbuncle...







So who is better off I wonder??

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

Scott DeWar said:


> by the way, DW, you are 4 levels below velmont, just to let you know.




'Twas 3 levels difference when I posted. It would seem those who follow such commands served to further the gap. 

In other news, I'm thinking about starting up another PbP. Short-term (FWIW in PbP) in 3.5 Eberron... I've had an idea for a mystery-style game set in the prison island of Dreadhold and new possibilities recently jumped out of my books, exciting my imagination. I want to inflict them on some hapless unsuspecting people.


----------



## HolyMan

Velmont probably new he was close to a lvl up. 

Good luck with the pbp game, I have never played in Eberron so I can't help you there. My AP I'm writing, I am thinking of leaving as an open system.

I will give the guidelines but allow it to be used with any game system you wish. Best all around I think.

So far set in the desert and 12 modules going from lvl 1 to lvl 20 (last module PC's start at 20th lvl - no one ever lets them play that lvl they just let them get to it and say ok all done. LOL)

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Don't do Ebberon. Sorry. Holy Man, do you?

by the way, carbunkle is only a rare creature, where flail snail is _very rare._

ninja-ed by a minute


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> Good luck with the pbp game, I have never played in Eberron so I can't help you there. My AP I'm writing, I am thinking of leaving as an open system.
> 
> I will give the guidelines but allow it to be used with any game system you wish. Best all around I think.
> 
> So far set in the desert and 12 modules going from lvl 1 to lvl 20 (last module PC's start at 20th lvl - no one ever lets them play that lvl they just let them get to it and say ok all done. LOL)
> 
> HM




If you'll be looking for playtesters and feedback, I'll toss my name into the ring.
EDIT: If you elect to use 3.5 or PF.



Scott DeWar said:


> Don't do Ebberon.




I'll use whatever setting I wish. I like to get use out of things I bought.  Besides, no one will strong-arm you into playing.

But what's your apparent problem with Eberron?


----------



## HolyMan

_Very Rare_ in D&D just not very rare here at The Fray. 

And - hiya! go ninja go! 

Also if anyone hasn't seen [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] 's post for an upcoming combat at the LPF you might wish to visit here.

Setting the scene...

Already suspicious of what is going on the group follows a famed opera singer to an old church. Inside the discover it has been abandoned for some time. Suddenly orcs descend from a nearby staircase as a haunting melody fills the room. 

It really got me ready for some good ol'combat.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Dragonwriter said:


> ... in 3.5 Eberron...




Setting or rules? I would do the setting, but not plain 3.5.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dragon writer, What I meant was, I don't do Ebberon. Why? Because I am trying to limit myself on campain information. Too much will overload my aged mind!

I corrected my original post to include the "I" that is me.


----------



## HolyMan

Wait you is "I" 

But I thought "I" was me? 

So if I'm not "I" who is me? And if I am "I" then who is you? 

@DW I'm thinking of a playtest and if I do it will be PF as I (see knew it was me) am having edition overload, and getting 3.0/3.5/PF all mixed up. 

HM


----------



## renau1g

If you just played 4e you'd be fine


----------



## HolyMan

oh good...

*EDITION WARS!!*

Your right I probably would since it was designed to be generally played by 12-15 year olds. 

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

Walking Dad said:


> Setting or rules? I would do the setting, but not plain 3.5.



I'm really only capable/comfortable with running 3.5. I'd allow non-Core (including Magic of Incarnum and Tome of Magic, for sure), but 3.5 rules. And of course the Eberron setting.



Scott DeWar said:


> Dragon writer, What I meant was, I don't do Ebberon. Why?




Okay, the way you have posted made it sound like a command. And I think you already got the impression that I don't respond well to such things, what with my immediate questioning of Velmont's declaration. 



renau1g said:


> If you just played 4e you'd be fine




Yep, fine to indulge my pyromania in burning the rulebooks of the infernal mongrel of a game that is 4E.
BURN!!!!     



HolyMan said:


> oh good...
> 
> *EDITION WARS!!*




Yes, arise, warriors of PF and 3.X and bring great and terrible death to the forces of 4E!

Preferably in the form of horribly over-powered spells!


----------



## Scott DeWar

path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er!
path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er!
path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er!
path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er!
path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er! path-find-er!


----------



## Scott DeWar

this needed to be shared:


----------



## HolyMan

Aha good ol' Super Mario 3 that takes me back.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

*BEHOLD!*


*THE ONE TRUE EDITION!*






Just saying.  ​


----------



## Scott DeWar

this too needs sharing


----------



## HolyMan

And one of the hardest systems (next to Rolemaster) to learn..







HM​


----------



## renau1g

Dragonwriter said:


> Yep, fine to indulge my pyromania in burning the rulebooks of the infernal mongrel of a game that is 4E.
> BURN!!!!




That's fine, because we're going digital baby! Don't need any of your archaic dusty books, I got all the rules with me at all times with the compendium! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMr-PRAtu1c]YouTube - orgy fiction dreams in digital[/ame]


----------



## Leif

Well, DW, I LIKE Eberron!  Don't have much experience playing in it, but I like the idea.


----------



## Relique du Madde

renau1g said:


> That's fine, because we're going digital baby! Don't need any of your archaic dusty books, I got all the rules with me at all times with the compendium!




You are assuming that WoTC wouldn't eventually get hack (and have the database dropped) or WoTC wouldn't decide to take down the compendium from their website when they shelve the system.


----------



## renau1g

That's why you scrape the database and store it locally....  not that I'd do anything like that...you know, that would violate the EULA.


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> Aha good ol' Super Mario 3 that takes me back.
> 
> HM




Ahem. That clip is taken from the original Super Mario Bros, if memory serves (plus the bendy flagpole alteration). SMB3 didn't have Mario jumping at the flagpole.



Leif said:


> Well, DW, I LIKE Eberron!  Don't have much experience playing in it, but I like the idea.




Frankly, I don't have much experience in it either. But I've liked the setting since I picked up the book. And I'm finally getting a chance to use it, as I'm starting an online game with it, along with this PbP idea.



renau1g said:


> That's fine, because we're going digital baby! Don't need any of your archaic dusty books, I got all the rules with me at all times with the compendium!




Hasn't there been some significant outcry about WotC's online incompetence? 

And that band's appearance reminded me of Kabbage Boy. *shudder* *plays some Iron Maiden for some Piece of Mind*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dragonwriter said:


> Ahem. That clip is taken from the original Super Mario Bros, if memory serves (plus the bendy flagpole alteration). SMB3 didn't have Mario jumping at the flagpole.



Yup, It had him breaking a finishline that raised and lowered.


> Hasn't there been some significant outcry about WotC's online incompetence?



But I thought they were a shining model of excellence, and should be imitated.


----------



## Walking Dad

Relique du Madde, I have something for you:

_DC Adventures Hero's Handbook Errata_ [9-page, 205KB PDF]


----------



## renau1g

Dragonwriter said:


> Hasn't there been some significant outcry about WotC's online incompetence?




Naw, that's just the internet whiners.  Man, I hope they don't look at the 4e forums...wait...am I typing what I'm thinking? Damn these thoughts bubbles...must resist...damn...failed my save vs Rod, Staves or Spells.  



Relique du Madde said:


> But I thought they were a shining model of excellence, and should be imitated.




They should. Well, if you want some case studies on how to piss off your fanbase that is


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I am a little late... but anyway, HM I will happily play (maybe even volunteer! GASP) in your game if you can bear my slow posting.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I wonder how things are going with recruiting another for Gandulf's evil game going. didn't someone bail?  

Hi Gandulf? how ya doin'?

  Good thing he will never know how impatient I am getting!!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Hi scott!

I believe glasseye bailed due to over full capacity, and I believe that three people or so have not yet subitted PCs yet, what I can do (and I will re-post this in the OOC thread) is start it without the people and insert them later, which will be EXTREMELY easy to do, given my nefarious plans for this game.

edit: renau1g you were on my list, are you still interested in playing in that evil game where you play the bad guys as the PCs?

and Scott, I even set up the IC for you, renau1g, inserting your PC will not be a problem so do not feel like you have to drop the game, in fact I am on the ground  begging you not to, if your self proclaimed evilness as a dm shows through you should be fine.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walking Dad said:


> Relique du Madde, I have something for you:
> 
> _DC Adventures Hero's Handbook Errata_ [9-page, 205KB PDF]




Yeah, I saw that this morning 

Did you notice this part of te Green Ronin's Presidential adress?



			
				Chris Pramas said:
			
		

> We also have two other important M&M releases in the works. T*he first is the GM's Guide, which provides a lot of advice and resources for the aspiring M&M game master. This includes the material that was originally slated for the Supervillain's Handbook, an unreleased Second Edition book*. The second release is the GM's Kit, which features one of our trademark hardback GM screens and a booklet with a Quickstart Character Generator. The latter will prove quite popular I think because it lets you generate a balanced 150 point character with just a few dice rolls.




Oh and True20 is hibernating and the focus for FreePort is going to be on making Pathfinder supplements.


----------



## Walking Dad

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, I saw that this morning
> 
> Did you notice this part of te Green Ronin's Presidential adress?



Yes, I saw it. The Quickstart generator also sounds promising, but I hope it still contains the optional rules stuff I loved in the other editions 'Mastermind' books.



> Oh and True20 is hibernating and the focus for FreePort is going to be on making Pathfinder supplements.



Yes, True20 is more like a tool box, and they have published all the tools...

Their support for Pathfinder is another interesting signal for D&D 4e (these systems received the latest Freeport setting companions).


----------



## Leif

Speaking of Freeport Companions, Scotley, I got ours in some time ago, if I didn't already tell you.  Sorry if I did.

Oh, and Gandalfmithrandir, if I said something about playing in your game, and I think that I did, I should probably save you a significant amount of trouble and just withdraw pre-emptively, because it's really all that I can do to sorta keep up with all of my current games.  That really BITES, because I really wanted to play in your game.


----------



## Walking Dad

*To all my players and GMs* 
I cannot post regularly on this site as long the below condition exists. Sorry.

Firefox says EN World is an attack site?


----------



## Insight

I would love to try an evil game, but I think it was the game system that put me off the current offering.

Speaking of evil, I just got my copy of 6th ed Call of Cthulhu and was wondering if CoC might make an interesting idea for a PbP.


----------



## HolyMan

Walking Dad said:


> *To all my players and GMs*
> I cannot post regularly on this site as long the below condition exists. Sorry.
> 
> Firefox says EN World is an attack site?




That was happeing to me to WD all morning.

I just clicked Tools > Options > Security > 

and then unchecked the block attack sites block.

Been clear sailing ever since.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

This is an invite for @Aldern Foxglove to join us here at The Fray. 

He is around enough that he deserves some goof off time along with the rest of us. 

EDIT: top of the 38th

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walking Dad said:


> *To all my players and GMs*
> I cannot post regularly on this site as long the below condition exists. Sorry.
> 
> Firefox says EN World is an attack site?




Just use CHROME and make sure you are runing an anti-virus program, not tapatalk (there's a known injection exploit), and have a firewall. The page works fine that way..


----------



## Scott DeWar

We are getting more snow!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

and 33 posts until 8000!


----------



## HolyMan

Odd I'm about 3,300 from 10,000 

Also saw an ad for this and thought of renau1g playing the original:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waUt_4ZiWaU]YouTube - Dead Space: Aftermath - Official Trailer (HD)[/ame]


HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

i think there is a encrypted clone frey thread that was started:

 Fax frey thread


----------



## Relique du Madde

Well, its not a HIVE thread considering that no one posted "eats all the food" in the thread yet nor have they posted any CM smilies.

So maybe....


----------



## Scott DeWar

circvs maximvs has special smilies?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

dropped below -10 degrees this morning (about -24 degrees celsius)


----------



## Scott DeWar

its been +20 for the low that last two nights here. HEATWAVE!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> circvs maximvs has special smilies?




 Yeah, including some that are nsfw, contain inside jokes ath the expense of cm/enw forum members, and some that are generally grandma unfriendly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Double post


----------



## Scott DeWar

I need to look at that one of these days.


----------



## Walking Dad

EDIT: Thanks Scott. I posted here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5440814-post4.html


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

we're watching The Godfather, as maybe apparent by my xping habits right now, so I am naming myself Don GandalfMithrandir

Level 10 comes at between 202 and 206 xp, so if you could watch for me, that would be great! I am between 10 and 14 xp from there and WD you are between 5 and 9 xp from there.

GM


----------



## HolyMan

Scott made it to LVL 10 i.c. probably after dajar xp'ed him for helping out WD.

I still owe Scott XP for the _stage _coach post (LPF Tavern Thread) among others. But alas I can not XP till 10:30 tonight.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I suggest that we have an XP war, where we all see who can give each other the most XP! and then give to Gary whenever possible

but the five heads of the families won't be too happy about that... oh well!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I must spread some xp around, blah blah blah .. .. .. . May I can give some to WD?


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> Scott made it to LVL 10 i.c. probably after dajar xp'ed him for helping out WD.
> 
> I still owe Scott XP for the _stage _coach post (LPF Tavern Thread) among others. But alas I can not XP till 10:30 tonight.
> 
> HM




huh, you liked that eh?

well, i just tried to give to WD, and got the same message as the attempt to give to Don-Gandulf.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

bah, I need to spread it around more to everyone that has posted recently in this thread I'll see if I can give it to Don Gygax again

aaand that is a negative, I gave too much in this 24 hours


----------



## HolyMan

Sure did like it Scott and your post helping the LPF gain are tag logo.

I have 2 hours and 4 or 5 threads to catch up on till I start handing out XP. Then after this ten I believe I can give to Gary once more. That would be three days and about 30 XP handed out.

HM


----------



## renau1g

You show offs with your tag logo


----------



## jackslate45

Apparently I need to spread the love as well.


----------



## HolyMan

Well the snow has stopped so I am gong to brave a walk to the store for a midnight snack before coming back to finish up my weeklys.

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Well the snow has stopped so I am gong to brave a walk to the store for a midnight snack before coming back to finish up my weeklys.
> 
> HM



Good luck, HM!  Stay warm out there.  Don't forget your scarf and mittens!


----------



## Scott DeWar

So you like all the snow we sent you from the mid west, eh?


----------



## Insight

I am quite pleased that I've managed to find three willing subjects prospective players for my Call of Cthulhu game.  Now if we could only decide on a setting...


----------



## Scott DeWar

What about Colubus, Ohio? if there any slums there, That would be a great starting spot!


----------



## Insight

Scott DeWar said:


> What about Colubus, Ohio? if there any slums there, That would be a great starting spot!




Maybe, although if we're doing 1920s, there wasn't much going on in Columbus.  Not necessarily a deterrent to running a game there, but it doesn't give me much to work with.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I think Chicago could work, there was a lot of underworld activity going on then, or New York, more specifically brooklyn, south manhattan and The Bronx, or if you need help figureing out how it is in someplace like that you can ask me as I have been there before, if you don't need help that's fine too.


----------



## Scott DeWar

With the up and coming of Holywood,  Los Angles had  its 1920's grit going on, too.


----------



## Insight

Scott DeWar said:


> With the up and coming of Holywood,  Los Angles had  its 1920's grit going on, too.




Yeah, I proposed that as a possibility and it's one that intrigues me for a CoC setting.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was born in L.A. I think it would do well with all of the cults there thaty were born of end of the world prophets back then. NOt to mention the drugs that were being developed there. As a side note, Cannabus use was legaly taxes in the late 30's. You coould just have just about any thing be going on, red herrings and all!


----------



## renau1g

You could use Detroit, MI...now...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Insight said:


> I am quite pleased that I've managed to find three willing subjects prospective players for my Call of Cthulhu game.  Now if we could only decide on a setting...






Scott DeWar said:


> With the up and coming of Holywood,  Los Angles had  its 1920's grit going on, too.






Scott DeWar said:


> I was born in L.A. I think it would do well with all of the cults there thaty were born of end of the world prophets back then. NOt to mention the drugs that were being developed there. As a side note, Cannabus use was legaly taxes in the late 30's. You coould just have just about any thing be going on, red herrings and all!




I say, if you do anything in 1930s California include San Fransisco and make at least one visit to San Jose (Winchester Mansion).  These areas would be good since you can try to make a paranormal/mythosian connection with the 1907 quake.  IE.. it was caused by __????__ being summoned and ripping a hole into reality.  Who knows, maybe being in a city that was leveled 20 years before may have caused a dooms day cult to manifest in the bay area. 

  The problem with 1930s LA was that everything was more centralized then it is today and that the city seemed more node like because there were more clusters and suberbs that were unincorporated. For instance right now santa monica is still basically LA even though it's a separate city, and its hard to tell where Santa Monica begins and La Ends.  However, back in the 1930s it was definitely a separate city since there was nothing between it an LA except for farms, groves, and a few isolated communities.  If I remember my history correctly, everything began to conglomerate and become insane towards the late 30s and 40s  (Old one influence?) due to the post war boom.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The Madde one speaks truely.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

renau1g said:


> You could use Detroit, MI...now...




That would Actually work really well... depending on which part of it, the inhabited part or the uninhabited part, also certain neighborhoods of Grand Rapids as well, or any big city, for that matter, but detroit does have lots of potential for that.


----------



## renau1g

The show Life After People featured Detroit in one episode... the old Packer Auto plant IIRC. They show some of the more run down locations.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

could someone who understands please tell me how the img tags work? I can't figure out how to use them.

Also first person to tell me what rifle is in this picture gets a "good job" from me

link to picture since I can't use an img tag yet, it's probably above my pay grade


----------



## Relique du Madde

renau1g said:


> The show Life After People featured Detroit in one episode... the old Packer Auto plant IIRC. They show some of the more run down locations.




The sad thing is that Detroit IS the quintessential real-life example of that series considering that there are areas which are so vacant and desolate that you would be amazed that people live a quarter-of-a-mile away of where you are standing.  I saw a website with pictures of the abandoned neighborhoods in the Detroit Area, and I was even surprised that such desolation exists within the US.


----------



## Walking Dad

GandalfMithrandir said:


> could someone who understands please tell me how the img tags work? I can't figure out how to use them.
> 
> Also first person to tell me what rifle is in this picture gets a "good job" from me
> 
> link to picture since I can't use an img tag yet, it's probably above my pay grade





Just type (img)picture address(/img) with [] instead of ().

Also needs to be an actual graphic format.


----------



## Walking Dad

BTW, anyone else waiting for Heroes of Shadow to build a

Revenant (race) Dhampir (bloodline feat) Vampire (class)?


----------



## renau1g

I was going for a Shade Deva Vampire myself


----------



## renau1g

Relique du Madde said:


> The sad thing is that Detroit IS the quintessential real-life example of that series considering that there are areas which are so vacant and desolate that you would be amazed that people live a quarter-of-a-mile away of where you are standing.  I saw a website with pictures of the abandoned neighborhoods in the Detroit Area, and I was even surprised that such desolation exists within the US.




I live across the border from downtown Detroit and it always amazes me on 4th of July weekend how many Americans come over to Canada to watch the fireworks we have on the river between the cities. I took a wrong turn once and it was possibly the most freaked out I've been. Flint, MI is actually worse though... sad... the huge losses of the domestic automakers market share (starting in the 80's) really decimated many parts of Detroit area.


----------



## Scott DeWar

M1A1 carbine with Bayonet, I think.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

correct, either that or an M1 Garand with a bayonet, I'll give you xp when I have some to give and I am able to


----------



## Scott DeWar

Holyman, I only know that because I am former Military, Active. As such I know that the Guard was given hand me down crap to work with back then and the rifle before the M-16 was the M1 carbine and Garand (from angola wars?). It was an actul fact that the M1 was preferred over the M-16 because of reliability and accduracy, where the M-16 (AKA:AR-15, or assault rifle modle 15) was chosen because of its 'Space Age" look.

Just out of curiosity, HM, what did you find on google and wikki? Or did you find it?

Scott-not a history buff, just knows his sh...schtuff-DeWar


----------



## HolyMan

Pulling your chain Scott- gun expert -Dewar. I would have googled as that is how I appear so smart in this modern age LOL

I thought M1 when I saw the pick but the barrel nozzle looked off. And I only thought M1 because of the bayonet. They (along with the M-16) were one of the few american weapons givin a bayonet and that diffently wasn't an M-16.

All my gun knowledge comes from Rambo btw. 

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

The Garand was the standard infantry weapon of the US during WW2, although the carbine saw a lot of service, moreso in the pacific than in the european theater, because the ranges were much shorter so the slightly reduced accuracy at longer ranges that the carbine had didn't matter as much. The US was actually the first nation to have every combat soldier equipped with a semi-automatic rifle, other nations had them (like germanies K43), but they were not as common


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> I thought M1 when I saw the pick but the barrel nozzle looked off. And I only thought M1 because of the bayonet. They (along with the M-16) were one of the few american weapons givin a bayonet and that diffently wasn't an M-16.
> 
> 
> HM




i am not an x-pert by any means. I just know the period of history and riots vs who had to deal with it!

Incendiary, you may want to go back further in history like to the napolionic wars regarding muskets.

Professor GandulfMithdranor, care to give comment on that?

Ladies and gentleme3n, I introduce you to Professor GandulfMithdranor, History Nutt.

Sir.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Thank you sir!

the primary difference between muskets and rifles is that muskets are smoothbores, because they don't have any rifling on the inside of a barrel, rifles, on the other hand, which had been introduced during the napoleonic wars (see the sharpe series) are much more accurate, this is because the rifling gives a spin on the bullet as it flies, so it cuts through the air better. Also, in the napoleoninc wars especially, the barrel did not always fit exactly to the bullets, so it would bounce off the side of the barrel and go every which way. 

Most every firearm at this point was a front loader, which means that you have to set the butt of the rifle on the ground, take out some powder, ram that down, take the bullet, ram that down, and then on the back was the hammer which had a thing to ignite the powder, you would pull that back, pull the trigger and bam, gun goes off.

In the Napoleonic wars, the weapons were not very effective, especially considering that the redcoats, as the british were called, actually wore bright red coats, which was to cover up the blood when people got shot and keep up morale but I digress, also all the weapons were front loaders like the muskets I described, and the cavalry used sabers, like we all picture.

Conversely, in the civil war, the gatling gun had recently been invented but was very rare, and the cavalry were given repeating rifles, where you load the ammunition into the back of the rifle, then flip a lever, usually the trigger guard, to chamber another round. Also the effective range of the rifles went from about 20-50 yards for semi-accurate fire in the napoleonic wars, to 50-100 yards in the civil war, and also it must be noted that in this time period everyone got in a line and shot at each other, all standing up in a line, which had something to do with the casualties, but General Lee invented trench warfare, which was more common at the end of the war.

This leads us to World War One, with huge trench systems, with large charges between trenches met by heavy machine gun and artillery fire, bolt action rifles being the most common weapon, besides machine guns.

EDIT: particularly for HM, but on the battlefield of antietam, or most any battlefield, there are cannons, and most of them have rifling, so you can go see that, and I guess while I'm thinking about Cannons I'll go into that. Cannons were loaded like muskets, mostly, where they load from the front, first someone with a wet cloth on a stick would run it through the barrel after a screw to clean out any debris or sparks. then a powder charge in a paper bag, usually would be put in, with one or two charges, depending on what you wanted to get out of the gun, and the back of the bag would be torn open, btw, and then would be loaded the round, either round shot, for battering down fortifications, or going through lines of people, canister, for anti infantry, these were cans filled with musket balls to make a large shotgun effect, or exploding shot, with a fuse that would detonate a certain time after firing, these are seen in the movie Sahara. a fuse would be put in the back of the cannon, then lit, and there was also a second hole in the back of the cannon, and it was someones job to have a thick leather thumb guard to hold his thumb over that while the cannon fired, no idea why that is. Anyway the fuse would burn down to the powder and the cannon would shoot.

Other stuff I reccomend about this stuff:The movie Gettysburg, The Book The Killer angels, The TV show Band of Brothers, the Movie Saving Private Ryan, the Books and movies about Sharpe, with the british rifles, starting with Sharpes Rifles


----------



## Scott DeWar

Actually, I think the subject was Bayonettes.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

oh.. ok

so bayonets are made to be used in a charge or against a charge. for example, a bayonet can be attached to the end of a rifle which is then put on the ground at an angle to deter a cavalry charge. Throguhout the years, the bayonet has changed. initially there were sword bayonets, which were essentially short swords attached to the end of a rifle, then there were spike bayonets, particularly around the time of the civil war, which were found to be much less obstructive to aiming when they were on, then the switch back to sword bayonets was made when they were found to be actually rather useful as regular knives.

Asides from the different knives, the three sided bayonet was outlawed by the geneva convention because the wounds healed badly.

and that is all my knowledge on bayonets.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walking Dad said:


> BTW, anyone else waiting for Heroes of Shadow to build a
> 
> Revenant (race) Dhampir (bloodline feat) Vampire (class)?




Vampire's a class now?!?!?!  That's so Monte Cooke WoD


----------



## Relique du Madde

What?  No mention about how the South invented the sniper unit*?!?!  For Shame!




* And yes, I am well aware they were used in the Napoleonic war, but that doesn't matter because as far as the US is concerned, they came into being during the Civil War.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

define sniper? advanced (highly accurate) sights or telescopic sights

and yes, if you think of snipers as highly patient people that hide until a mark comes along who they then shoot, yes, the south was good at that, dishonorable mumblemumbmemumble 

The Union did have sharpshooters, one company/regiment.

I will now tell another story.

So, Michigan was recruiting its extra regiment (26th Michigan, I think) and a native american man came to join up, he was turned down so some legal thing happened I think, so he then joined, along with, I think, all the men in his villiage. Now, to join the sharpshooters you had to be able to consistently hit a small target at 500 yards, defenitely not an easy thing to do. of the 30 or so people that joined from that villiage, only one of them was unable to do that, also they were some of the first Native Americans to serve in th US Army, and they fought bravely at the Battle of the Crater (if anyone is unfamiliar with this battle pipe up, its the one in cold mountain where they blow a hole under the confederate line.) In any case, all the union soldiers got stuck in this crater that was blown in the confederate line, and the confederates were doing things like saying "shoot the n-word take the white man" and essentially shooting fish in a barrel, now, as the union soldiers were retreating, two men from this unit guarded the way up, one of these was from the native american village and the other was from somewhere else and white. The native american was shot and killed and the other guy survived and was awarded the medal of honor, the native american probably would have been awarded it but they did not award it posthumously.

Also the chief of the village was offered a position of an officer but he decided to be a private just like the others from his unit.

Michigan Valor!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

request for help:

hello fellow EN worlders, as you may know, I am doing an XP Project to figure out everything there is to know about xp. 

now, here is where you come in, as you can see, there are xp levels that I do not know exactly what they are, some of you are around these levels, so if you happen to remember what amount of XP (within 5) was when you flipped over, I will give you an experience point*.
Thank you very much!

*only valid for levels 4, 10, 11, 12, 13 and 16


----------



## Scott DeWar

Kentucky long riflemen from back in the revolutionary war were used as snipers then and on.

i think Benedict Arnold was one. Professor?


----------



## Scott DeWar

And also I found this for you GandaulfMithdranor


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

nooo!
we started august 26, because we got around the stupid law that says it can't start til after labor day because we are college prep and colleges start earlier, but yes, I get that feeling.


----------



## Walking Dad

Hey, just found this:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPIJonathan*
> 
> 
> _I could be wrong, but wasnt that  also a Steve Kenson production? Somehow I recall that SAS d20 was of his  design, but I could be wrong._
> 
> I wrote material for SAS (primarily the History of Comics and  Gamemastering chapters) but had virtually nothing to do with the  Tri-Stat system design apart from some playtesting, and even less to do  with SAS d20, which I didn't even see until it was published.



Here:
Single Post by Steve Kenson


Could one say he got some inspiration from the rules set? Some design decisions seem very similar.
Whatever, great work on all incarnations of M&M, Mr Kenson.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's extremely possible considering that by playtesting he would have had to make characters, use the system, then give feedback on the numbers (which would have informed his creation).  

But no matter what, its hard to deny that M&M is vastly superior to GoO's creation.


----------



## Walking Dad

Relique du Madde said:


> It's extremely possible considering that by playtesting he would have had to make characters, use the system, then give feedback on the numbers (which would have informed his creation).
> 
> But no matter what, its hard to deny that M&M is vastly superior to GoO's creation.



I totally agree. It seems it was helpful for them to go farther away from d20's fantasy roots.


----------



## Leif

See?  Now that's what I like to see, Relique and WD, players in agreement and getting along.  I know nothing about M&M, but it sounds like you both agree that M&M is great, whatever it is.  (Mutants and Masterminds, presumably?  I actually do have that book, Second Edition published by Green Ronin, but I've never played it.)

But back to the matter at hand -- why can't D&D people learn from that and just all get along?  And, in my opinion, whether you prefer Pathfinder/3.5 or 4E doesn't really matter, does it?  It's ALL Dungeons and Dragons.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It is WotC/Hasbro that torques my tail. The whole "put in faults so we can sell a whole new edition" sales philosophy is like what has hampered the american auto mfg. co.s in that they purposefully engineer the vehicle to have troubles and then they sell the parts to you. The Germans and Japanese try to make a vehicle that wont break down.

Make a game that works, like Piazo tried to do by fixing 3.5 as musch as possible.

I am just sayin, ya know.


----------



## Walking Dad

Leif said:


> ...  It's ALL Dungeons and Dragons.



 It's ALL my favorite hobby: role-playing. But I think I prefer Fantasy and Supers.



Scott DeWar said:


> ...
> 
> Make a game that works, like Piazo tried to do by fixing 3.5 as musch as possible.
> 
> I am just sayin, ya know.



To be fair, M&M3 had some changes for changes sake (renaming intelligence to intellect, for example) but it stayed true enough to it's roots and fixed an already great system.


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> The Germans and Japanese try to make a vehicle that wont break down.




hehehe... this is funny. The Germans and Japanese make just as much on after market parts as the Americans do. Look at a certain World's Largest Automaker's recent recall woes that hammered their US sales figures for an example of that. Read the details on it. I'm not saying the Big 3 (or Detroit 3) are better, just funny that companies that rank very poorly in JD Power's Quality studies (Volkswagon, Scion (part of Toyota), and Mazda to name a few) are seen as dependable. Heck even Mercedes and BMW are rated as Average, while Buick, Lexus, Lincoln, Mercury, and Porsche have the highest rating. (One Japanese, Three American, and One Italian).


----------



## Insight

Leif said:


> See?  Now that's what I like to see, Relique and WD, players in agreement and getting along.  I know nothing about M&M, but it sounds like you both agree that M&M is great, whatever it is.  (Mutants and Masterminds, presumably?  I actually do have that book, Second Edition published by Green Ronin, but I've never played it.)
> 
> But back to the matter at hand -- why can't D&D people learn from that and just all get along?  And, in my opinion, whether you prefer Pathfinder/3.5 or 4E doesn't really matter, does it?  It's ALL Dungeons and Dragons.




People like to imagine that they're relevant, so they argue about stupid things.


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> I'm not saying the Big 3 (or Detroit 3) are better, just funny that companies that rank very poorly in JD Power's Quality studies (Volkswagon, Scion (part of Toyota), and Mazda to name a few) are seen as dependable. Heck even Mercedes and BMW are rated as Average, while Buick, Lexus, Lincoln, Mercury, and Porsche have the highest rating. (One Japanese, Three American, and One Italian).



Things thatmake you Hmmmm. I still trust whome I trust. In gameing I like 3.5 and 3.75.
Piazo worked hard to fix as much of Hasbrto's under thought gaming system, just to get the mateerial out. That ssassys a lot about their 'quality control'.
I own a Nissan and it is at 250,000 mile + and I think that is a good record.
That says a lot about Quality control. Oh, by the wway, there has never ever been any engine work such as needing a new timing gear, or something like that.



Insight said:


> People like to imagine that they're relevant, so they argue about stupid things.




Please go easy on him. It is that he can't help it. His chosen career as a gnome has his mind all messed up.

Scott-Oh, I'm gonna get it from Leif now-DeWar.


----------



## renau1g

I just used to work in the auto industry and always found it funny customer perceptions vs. facts. That's really why GM and Ford suffered so much, their perceived quality was the problem (Chrysler however did have a lot of issues). 

I had a Toyota Corolla that had around 300k km on it. Great car. I also owned a Buick Lacrosse for 5 years and loved that vehicle also, smoothest ride I've ever had. Note, I was 22 when I bought it and the dealer tried to talk me out of it, saying a young man like me should buy a Chevy Pick-up or something. Now I drive a Dodge Caravan, a sad reality of having 3 kids. One day I can get back to my old man vehicle... one day...


----------



## Scott DeWar

300 Megameters  = 180,000 miles?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

renau1g said:


> Buick, Lexus, Lincoln, Mercury, and Porsche have the highest rating. (One Japanese, Three American, and One Italian).




Porsche is German, and we have a beat up 944 that doesn't even run sitting in our garage, but it has been mistreated by its old users


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am to understand that Luigi Porsche started with the Volksvagon, than had a dispute or something and left for Italy and started Porsche there, making it Italion.

It also explained why you can make a VW into a Porsche with a kit.


----------



## Leif

Ye Greater Deities!  I hope I can remember all the catty comments I want to make....



renau1g said:


> Buick, Lexus, Lincoln, Mercury, and Porsche have the highest rating. (One Japanese, Three American, and One Italian).



Yeah, I was going to point out the Porshce is German, not Italian, but Gandalfmithrandir beat me to it. 


Walking Dad said:


> It's ALL my favorite hobby: role-playing. But I think I prefer Fantasy and Supers.



I agree completely!  Well, almost -- I would substitute SF gaming for supers, but it's the same general idea.


Scott DeWar said:


> It is WotC/Hasbro that torques my tail.
> 
> Make a game that works, like Piazo tried to do by fixing 3.5 as musch as possible.



My tail is torqued as severely as yours, and for the same reason! 


Scott DeWar said:


> I am just sayin, ya know.



Yeah, you're ALWAYS 'just' SAYING something.....


Insight said:


> People like to imagine that they're relevant, so they argue about stupid things.



What???  You mean I'M NOT relevant?!  Oh, the horror of it all!


Scott DeWar said:


> Please go easy on him. It is that he can't help it. His chosen career as a gnome has his mind all messed up.
> Scott-Oh, I'm gonna get it from Leif now-DeWar.



Hmpf!  I can take it.  No sweat, dude.  You seem to have forgotten how SUPERIOR we Gnomes really are!


Scott DeWar said:


> I am to understand that Luigi Porsche started with the Volksvagon, than had a dispute or something and left for Italy and started Porsche there, making it Italion.
> 
> It also explained why you can make a VW into a Porsche with a kit.



HAHAHAHA, too funny (and sadly true)


----------



## HolyMan

Wait!! 

When did everyone quit the flail snail club??

HM


----------



## Leif

Hey, I DID my time as a lowly flail snail -- ON TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS!


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> Wait!!
> 
> When did everyone quit the flail snail club??
> 
> HM




Can't quit a club you haven't joined.   

<------

Mind your generalizations, HM. 

Then again, I think I might be happy as a Trilloch for now. After all, I get featured supporting a Vampiric Red Dragon in Exemplars of Evil (albeit, an advanced version of a Trilloch).


----------



## HolyMan

Sorry I'll be sure to XP you up to Flail Snail so you can be truly slow and slimy. 

HM


----------



## Leif

Dragonwriter said:


> Can't quit a club you haven't joined.



Dang!  I can't xp you YET, DW!  I want to watch you slithering around on your belly with a cool shell on your back!


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> Sorry I'll be sure to XP you up to Flail Snail so you can be truly slow and slimy.
> 
> HM




Just please make sure it's a reason beyond "Here's some XP!" 
I like having a strange, false sense of accomplishment when I get XP. 



Leif said:


> Dang!  I can't xp you YET, DW!  I want to watch you slithering around on your belly with a cool shell on your back!




Like I said earlier, I don't really mind being a critter that hangs out with and supports a big powerful Vampiric Red Dragon. Plus I know what 3.X book Trilloch was printed in (even if I don't have it), unlike Flail Snail.


----------



## HolyMan

I don't think Flail Snail made it to 3e did it?

 If so watch out Jareth 

HM


----------



## Leif

Dragonwriter said:


> Like I said earlier, I don't really mind being a critter that hangs out with and supports a big powerful Vampiric Red Dragon. Plus I know what 3.X book Trilloch was printed in (even if I don't have it), unlike Flail Snail.



Interesting!  I can't seem to locate it in any of my 3.X monster books!  The closest I can find are the:  Flay Beast in Creature Collection III, Savage Bestiary, and the Flailing Dreadnought in Creature Collection II, Dark Menagerie.  The Wizards monster books don't even get that close, not even FF!  I seem to remember it being in the 1E Fiend Folio, but I can't locate my copy just now to confirm that.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Leif said:


> Interesting!  I can't seem to locate it in any of my 3.X monster books!  The closest I can find are the:  Flay Beast in Creature Collection III, Savage Bestiary, and the Flailing Dreadnought in Creature Collection II, Dark Menagerie.  The Wizards monster books don't even get that close, not even FF!




Or it could be in a Dragon issue. I just know I hadn't heard of it before the level-name changes.



HolyMan said:


> I don't think Flail Snail made it to 3e did it?
> 
> If so watch out Jareth
> 
> HM




Oh, come on! First a hydra, then a Flail Snail (whatever a FS is, anyway )... Though at least now, Jareth can cause some damage. Moreso if I ever get a set of Boots of Striding and Springing...


----------



## Leif

I do remember Flail Snails being in the 1E AD&D Fiend Folio.  Of that I am quite certain.  Still, I sure would like to find my copy so I could visually confirm my memory.

I even remember the picture, too.  Ugly Boogers they are!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leif said:


> I do remember Flail Snails being in the 1E AD&D Fiend Folio.  Of that I am quite certain.  Still, I sure would like to find my copy so I could visually confirm my memory.
> 
> I even remember the picture, too.  Ugly Boogers they are!




Look, you made him sad.


----------



## HolyMan

That really doesn't give the right impression Relique de Madde. It looks small and all...

[sblock=A bit better]





[/sblock]

HM


----------



## HolyMan

And I found this. But it is 4e and I don't read 4e you will need to tell me if it is a cool monster or not.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think he was wondering what a Trillok was.


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> Wait!!
> 
> When did everyone quit the flail snail club??
> 
> HM



Hooray, I'm now a troll!

Edit:
[Vote Here] The What Is It? Contest

Please take a look everyone. You don't have to vote for me. I would just be glad if many EN Worlders vote there.


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> Look, you made him sad.



Awwww, poow widdle slimy dude!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Scott DeWar said:


> I think he was wondering what a Trillok was.




No, I've got a pretty good idea on Trillochs. I do have the stats for an advanced (CR 12) one, after all, plus a pic I found.

Just never seen Flail Snail in any 3.x books. The pictures certainly help with knowing just what it is, and make me a bit more happy to remain a Trilloch.


----------



## Scott DeWar

well me troll, me too!, and hve flail thang from human i ate,  me ate  too!, and hve here!

*belch*
BEEELLLCCCHH! me belch good too!

on an aside (the weather) 
Jonesboro folks, are you getting liquid precip, frozen mix or full frozen? right now it looks all liquid for you. also, my computer just gave me a re squiggly for Jonesboro, but suggested Johannesburg. *shakes head in disbelief*
Scott-ceeping cozy with a cup of coffee-DeWar


----------



## jackslate45

weather sucks, spring hurry up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jackslate45 said:


> weather sucks, spring hurry up.




where are you at Jackslate45?


----------



## renau1g

We're about to get a foot of snow around my way, wonder if Gandalf's getting it too?


----------



## Scott DeWar

We are getting about 2 inces per our here. Just got back from Bob Evens and driving was treacherous!!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

We're supposed to, but noone really knows with this blasted lake, we could get anywhere from no snow to two feet, we will see in the morning, or really by eight tonight, I will try to get a post off then to give the situation

EDIT: 
4:30 PM it is snowing a little, hopefully a little becomes a lot and then I might get a snow day!

5:00 PM: winds picking up now, also, I got 45 words/minute on this typing test


----------



## Scott DeWar

been snowing since sunrise. My back porch is filled amost to my waist weith snow and it is still falling. I-70 shut down 50 miles both directions and us 63 30 miles north and south. 

that is basiclly a square of 60 miles by 100 miles of roads  (yes, 6000 miles ^2 of area) is shut down. Really could use Dr. Browns improved time machine right now. "Where we are going, we don't need roads."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Snow day tomorrow!!!
Woot!!!

and its too dark to tell how much snow is falling, we'll see how much there is by morning, Renau1g, you'll be getting this soon.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah the wind is picking up here and the snow's starting to come down. I'm still going to hockey in an hour (the rink is only like 2 blocks away from my house...so Canadian of me ) but we'll see if I go into the office tomorrow. I brought work home just in case.


----------



## jackslate45

Scott DeWar said:


> where are you at Jackslate45?



NE Ohio.  Im actually doing an evening shift, and people are calling off like crazy.


----------



## HolyMan

Just rain here but they say it will be icy once the temp drops in the morning.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

it hit us as ice for two days and then snow, suddenly. We have a layer of ice under the snow. i am not going any where for a few days.


----------



## renau1g

Here's some streaming video of our downtown with the snow. It doesn't look too bad but it's so windy there's a lot of snow drifts. In front of the garage it was above my knee

The Windsor Star - live streaming video powered by Livestream


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Just rain here but they say it will be icy once the temp drops in the morning.
> 
> HM



We've been getting the same in NE Arkansas so far.  Sounds like rain, anyway.  I am NOT going out to check!  And I can't reach a tv at the moment.   We'll likely have a nice glaze of ice on EVERYTHING by morning, so travel to work will be extra-hazardous and loads of fun. 

[That answer your question, DeWar?]


----------



## Dragonwriter

I suppose that's one thing I should appreciate about living in southern California... Near-impossible to get snow/ice due to weather, at least in the valleys (urbanized as they are).

Though I think I'd take icy winter over the blistering, murderously hot summer...


----------



## Walking Dad

Walking Dad said:


> ...
> [Vote Here] The What Is It? Contest
> 
> Please take a look everyone. You don't have to vote for me. I would just be glad if many EN Worlders vote there.



Bumping these. Please vote!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> We've been getting the same in NE Arkansas so far.  Sounds like rain, anyway.  I am NOT going out to check!  And I can't reach a tv at the moment.   We'll likely have a nice glaze of ice on EVERYTHING by morning, so travel to work will be extra-hazardous and loads of fun.
> 
> [That answer your question, DeWar?]




yes it does. I will try to post fotos of what it looks like here for every one.



Walking Dad said:


> Bumping these. Please vote!




I voted!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

With the lowest amount of snow at 14 inches and the highest pile of the white crap at 5 feet against my garage, I am honestly contemplating whether I am happy today was a snow day, it was almost not worth it, but now I can screw around all the rest of the day!


----------



## HolyMan

GM did you see you made it onto the most XP list?? 

You know they'll let anyone on it when you see Scott there.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I did! where!

I must get a screencapture to save it for all eternity


----------



## HolyMan

Click Do Stuff (top right) and then Most XP.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Excellent! this will be very useful

and for those who don't believe it, I attached the screencapture, it might be kind of big

EDIT: I think I did, anyway, I there are two below me right now, so I need to find a way to trick them into giving me more xp, wait, did I say (type) that out loud? oops


----------



## renau1g

Wow, I'm way up there... at least  Gary's ahead of me now, although he's still like 700 away from weem


----------



## Relique du Madde

700!?!?  Damn.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

snow day today too! Woohoo!


----------



## renau1g

Again? Spoiled kids with your rock n roll musik and interwebs...back in my day we had to walk up hill both ways and the internet was dial up and you tied up the phone line to use it and AOL was the big guys on the block....wow, even though I'm 27 I feel old


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

yes gain, and I went for a walk to the woods again, like I had the video of before, I didn't go up and around, because getting there sucked, with knee deep snow, and you have to walk with your toes setting down first or you sink to waist deep snow, and I can see why school was closed, the side streets and intersections are awful.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

yes gain, and I went for a walk to the woods again, like I had the video of before, I didn't go up and around, because getting there sucked, with knee deep snow, and you have to walk with your toes setting down first or you sink to waist deep snow, and I can see why school was closed, the side streets and intersections are awful.


Oh, and my internet at home is dailup, which is the main reason I post here, at grandmas house and not at home, because the dialup is very unreliable and uber slow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

well streets aare cleared, but the apt. parkinglow was untouched. I hae a job intervies today and had to get out. I am sure glad I hae 4 wheel drive. the snow is knee deep plus in the drive way.

The records say we got 17.5 inches or about 45 cm.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Again? Spoiled kids with your rock n roll musik and interwebs...back in my day we had to walk up hill both ways and the internet was dial up and you tied up the phone line to use it and AOL was the big guys on the block....wow, even though I'm 27 I feel old



Trust me, it gets worse.  Much, much, much worse!

Why, you're just a young pup of a lad!  I would say the same of Gandalf Mithrandir, but he's barely out of diapers, even, and I doubt if he's learned to talk enough to understand.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I'd say that Leif was around before the internet, or are you not _that_ old


----------



## HolyMan

Hey! I was around before the internet. 

And Leif has been around way, way, way, (is it three or four ways? I can never remember) before me. 

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

As a Teenager, it's my obligation to call anyone over 20 old


----------



## Velmont

GandalfMithrandir said:


> snow day today too! Woohoo!




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZEMRAWaVr8"]Snow? NO![/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

for those who need to know:



GandalfMithrandir said:


> Hey all, I've got an F in math right now (yes that is very abnormal) because of the one test I have in the test section (worth 75% of my grade) being an F so until my grade is a C- or better I will be unable to post. I can get about half the points back by going over it with my teacher so it might be back up as soon as tomorrow, but I won't be able to tell, it could be a month for all I know.
> 
> My GMs: please feel free to NPC me for this time, figure I'll attack if possible, and at range is preferable unless it isn't working well, then go melee
> 
> Players in my games:
> 
> Evil game: you can make it out of the city successfully, figure out where to go and post it IC, then hang tight for a bit
> 
> Serpents Skull, Hang tight for a bit I'll be back and post as soon as I can.
> 
> now to get people here to see this...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] if you could spread this to my other games for those that don't see this that would be great
> [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]
> 
> I actually think that hits all of my games, Sunken Temple, Evil and Serpents Skull, at least the active ones, anyway
> 
> Good luck everyone! I'll be back soon, hopefully, well, surely, whether it be a day or a week or two, I will be back.
> GM


----------



## Leif

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I'd say that Leif was around before the internet, or are you not _that_ old



If you want to know how old I am, just look at my profile.   [Click on my handle <--left margin]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Where I am older then dirt, he is almost as old as dirt!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Where I am older then dirt, he is almost as old as dirt!



Let's face it, to a pup like GandalfMithrandir, we're both fossils.


----------



## Scott DeWar

eh? wacha sain thar? I need to get the calcite out my ear.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I won a nerf zombie war last night against a bunch of college students, on the campus of my local college, my favorite part was when I jumped out of a fourth floor window into an 18 foot tall snowbank, it was epic. And my gun wasn't even a full auto either, it was pump action, with the option to hold down the trigger and pump the handle back and forth so as soon as a round entered the chamber it would fire.

my statistics:

kills: 309
Darts fired: 4,700 and some
rank: #1
Weapon: Alpha Trooper CS 18 + Stock extention from Raider CS 35 and tactical light from Recon CS 6 (not used much) and a 32 mm scope modded to be fitted onto my nerf gun. Alpha Trooper was modded with improved springs and air restrictors were removed, along with a tighter barrel for a range of just over 200 feet firing at a 180 degree angle.


My favorite part of that battle was the scope, I had just gotten it friday and attached a tactical rail connector with super glue on the bottom.


----------



## Walking Dad

GandalfMithrandir said:


> ...
> 
> My favorite part of that battle was the scope, I had just gotten it friday and attached a tactical rail connector with super glue on the bottom.



Kids and their toys


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Well, I must give credit to my friend Doyle as well, he did a good job protecting me for most of the game, but when we got holed up in one of the science labs he didn't make it (that's when I jumped out the window) but before then he had been covering me with a machine gun while I sniped people. Twas truly awesome.

Oh, and I must tell the story of another group of people, they had a machine gun that they had modded, they hooked it up to a car battery and an air compressor so it shot really, really fast and really far (as in about a football field as the maximum ranger, effective range of about 200 feet for a single shot) but then they got overrun from behind with  a horde of 50 zombies, that I was working on thinning out before I got chased off.

the standard belt for that weapon is 25 rounds, but they had connected 10 belts together for a 250 round belt, and they had two of them, with one person shooting, one person helping the ammo along and reloading when necessary and two people refilling the empty belt, I actually thought they could make it with the forth they had but they just got overrun. My strategy was to be very mobile, which worked, so I could outrun the zombies, and do stuff like have them chase me up the stairs so I just camp at the top and shoot them as they come up, and are too tired to dodge.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So your truely are no longer grounded.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

NOOOO

I'm not on the top xp list anymore 

Oh well, it's just a list anyway, I'll get back on it someday


----------



## Leif

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION], BTW, thanks for the xp boost you gave me today!  It may be 'just a list' but I still like being on it!


----------



## HolyMan

My pleasure Leif 

I probably owe you XP from somewhere else but couldn't give it to you at the time, so I will be XPing you whenever I can. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan

*And now for a commercial or two...  um or three*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pblj3JHF-Jo]YouTube - Call of Duty: Black Ops TV Commercial: "There's A Soldier In All Of Us"[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlvKLDTFkkA]YouTube - Transformers 3 Dark of the Moon - Super Bowl Trailer HD[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkZv5u-DyYI]YouTube - Captain America - Super Bowl Official Trailer HD[/ame]


*DID I SEE LASERBEAK??? OH YEAH*

HM


----------



## renau1g

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKL254Y_jtc]YouTube - Chrysler Eminem Super Bowl Commercial - Imported From Detroit[/ame]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

OMG BLACK OPS

I liked codmwf2 better though, only because I got a double headshot once, I lined up on one guy and another one ran into my shot just as I took it, it was awesome


----------



## HolyMan

For AFg and WD...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg]YouTube - I Don't Care[/ame]


HM


----------



## Walking Dad

We still get this if we try to watch it:







BTW, were all the 'players' in the CoD commercial really 'mature'. I'm not sure with the girl with the glasses.


----------



## HolyMan

Why would it not be available in a certain country. This is the internet for @!#$ sakes.

You think if it's out there than it's out there. It's just a music video with cellos and lap dances 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

I don't think it is censorship. Must have to do with licensing rights...

Why has no one posted this?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQkIF2uhX1o]YouTube - Kung Fu Panda 2 - Super Bowl TV Spot Trailer [HD][/ame]


----------



## HolyMan

Sorry WD I must have missed that one. It was good though, I can't wait a lot of good movies coming out this year...

I am Number Four and Eagle this week Oh eagle here...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_cYUGpAoJw"]YouTube - The Eagle Movie Trailer Official (HD)[/ame]

And then Sucker Punch and Battle LA next month.

Harry Potter, Captain America, Thor, Green Lantern, Transformers, Pirates of the Caribbean and a host of others for the summer. Might as well add King Fu Panda 2 to my list and take the boys.

Oh btw WD you are on the list Soon as I can I'll XP you to keep you there. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Ok all caught up with the 33 threads I had to look in on this morning. 

I have chores and need lunch - Thinking sub (ham, turkey, provolone, little mustard) - and then will be back to update Age of Worm threads and work on the LPF stuff.

Anyone need anything while I'm out? 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knife and fork meatloaf sandwhich from Bob Evens.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walking Dad said:


> BTW, were all the 'players' in the CoD commercial really 'mature'. I'm not sure with the girl with the glasses.




It could have been worse... Jimmy Kimmel could have "killed" that girl then repeatedly sat on [one of her body parts] like my 14 year old brother sometimes does to people in that game when they annoy him.


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> Knife and fork meatloaf sandwhich from Bob Evens.




Hey I'm not do back into work till tomorrow and then I'll take "those" kind of orders, 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> Snip
> 
> Anyone need anything while I'm out?
> 
> HM




You had asked .. .. .. ..


----------



## Scott DeWar

*my morning before coffee*

ugh. caffeine deprivation headache. makes my mood dark


----------



## HolyMan

Camera must not have wanted to break a lens so it waited till the lighting was bad and then snapped the shot. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nope, that is really what i am like be fore coffee. You should see me in a bad mood. Very not good.


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:
			
		

> Wow, pretty intense stuff on that wiki.  I hope it's not as hard as it first seems.
> And, hey, HM, how are classes looking for the group?  Any glaring deficiencies so far?




Thought I'd drag the ideal chit chat over to the ideal area. 

It shouldn't be hard I mean if Scott can do it. 

But let's see I had to ask what are you talking about how are classes looking for the group?? Which group I have quite a few in the works. 

DMing: 11 games (with 3 more in the works)
Playing: 12 games

Just need to know what you are speaking of is all.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

@GlassEye just wanted to say great Acrobatics roll for Fury - can't give you anymore XP just yet.

Maybe not the same as walking on the back of sheep but the character is proving to be daring and the dice gods seem to like it. 

HM


----------



## GlassEye

Yeah, Fury rocks if he needs to jump on something.  His top is made out of rubber, his bottom is made out of springs.  But poking things with his rapier is a bit more difficult, lol.


----------



## HolyMan

My best rolls to date with the EnWorld Dice Roller. 

Jiles vs. Ghost Mama 

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I FINALLY GOT MY GF TO PLAY D&D WITH ME!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





cost me 6 months and a migraine, in addition to staying up most of that night playing but it was definitely worth it, and she seemed to enjoy it, but it might have been the caffeine and the aftereffects of the dance we had just gotten back from

in any case I'm very happy


----------



## renau1g

Congrats. Having your other as a fellow player makes things a world easier.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Stupid Teachers seem to coordinate assignments, so for all you teachers out  there I implore you not to. I have: 5 pages for Film Studies, 10 Pages for English, 15 pages for AP US, and a Physics Electricity Lab to conduct and write a 5 page report on, in addition to needing to find spanish news articles to present for that class.

Stocked up on Mountain Dew and I am looking forward to a couple of 48 hour days (all nighter, regular day, all nighter, regular day) so if my posting is loopy during that time please excuse me.

Gandalf "Loaded up with Homework" Mithrandir


----------



## HolyMan

You could have signed out...

Gandalf - about to be grounded again because I'm playing D&D - Mithrandir

H - to the - M


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

No, won't get grounded again, I have a lot of time, really, about 36 hours of productiveness every two days, minus 14 hours of class time ish leaves me 22 hours to work on stuff over a total of 2 days, with two of these being open to me, so 44 hours of work getting done is probably enough time, especially as I find I can focus more when sleep deprived, so that will be good.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I find gaming with dm's that have had good sleep much more enjoyable, then those who are stressed out ove real life. Please feel free to take a bit of time off to get your assingments done and then well rested.

You will enjoy it too.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

meh, I'm not really stressed, so much as heavily loaded up so I have to deprive myself of sleep, given how much I got done recently I might be able to get my usual 4 hours of sleep in, which would be good!


----------



## HolyMan

I think Scott just doesn't want his character killed. :snicker:

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

I put a lot of time and effort into creaating characters. I do not wish any of them to get killed.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

whew, that was fun, I think that it's time for a nap. I got all my homework done!


----------



## Scott DeWar

1105 pm and he is still 'napping'


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

*YAAAWWWNNN* that was nice, I slept like a bay for about 14 hours or so. now back to classes...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Figured you could use it.


----------



## HolyMan

Hey Scott!

Need you in the social group buddy I am having troubles with Heinrichs's lvl up.

Thanks 

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

this is where I see myself in 50 years:


----------



## Scott DeWar

8700 posts, how did i get here. That is insane. back in November I had like 5000 or so.


----------



## jackslate45

dont post as much?


----------



## HolyMan

I know there was talk of me catching and passing you back then. Guess you are in a lot more games now.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

*shrug* not realloy more games, just the games have been getting more and more active, i guess. 

It is snowing and I juwt heard thunder. Wht the heck? I am in Missouri! 
We never get thunder with Snow!! That's moutain talk!


----------



## renau1g

You've been hanging out here and in the XP levels revealed thread too much


----------



## Scott DeWar

i suppose that is true. Oh, Wait, another  non game post! Arrrrgggghhhh!!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I have a few good things to share, none of them are truly relevant:

1: (not so good, but it is true): I am short on time at the moment so I will try to be brief, players in my games be patient I will try to post tomorrow.

2: I turned 17 sometime last week

3: for my birthday I got a nerf gun that has amazing stuff. I originally got it for the stock that it has, because it has a very good stock (it's a clear version of one I already had) and the original version of it had a 35 round drum that had bad springs in it so it would fail to load or jam about once every 5 rounds, and another problem that it had was that when I put it in my favorite gun (The Alpha Trooper) the drum would fall out whenever I pulled the bolt back, but this version of the drum has a better spring AND it stays in the gun when I pull the bolt back, so its awesome!

GM


----------



## Relique du Madde

You're 17?!  I thought you were at least in your early 2Os.  Damn... I'm amazed there are actual teens who play dnd.  Everytime I go to the lgs I never see anyone there under 2O.


----------



## Walking Dad

Happy B-day, GM.


----------



## Scott DeWar

happy happy birthday i sing this song to you, happy happy birthday from all of us to you HEY!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*


----------



## HolyMan

HolyMan is checking the color of his username....

EDIT: Silver (guess they don't have double silver for double supporters)

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Or would that be a silver double eagle?


----------



## renau1g

Should be platinum


----------



## HolyMan

Yes I wonder why non supporters get to be gold named and top support only goes to silver? 

*shrugs* 

Matters little I wanted to see the new name thing and I like it so will keep it. 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe they wanted to call it platimum but they realized that people thought the color wa silver.


----------



## Insight

Scotley's game-yet-to-start has 450+ posts without an IC thread.  Does anyone recall a longer OOC thread without an actual game?

Not complaining, just find it interesting.


----------



## HolyMan

Never heard anything like that Insight. The oddest thing for me was my You are all Gods game. The players went through 9 pages of RP before they needed a post from me. 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Never heard anything like that Insight. The oddest thing for me was my You are all Gods game. The players went through 9 pages of RP before they needed a post from me.
> 
> HM




That is freaken awesome.  I wish I was able to get more than half a page of character interaction without having to reply...


----------



## renau1g

Just change your posts/page to the minimum Relique, that would help


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Relique du Madde said:


> You're 17?!  I thought you were at least in your early 2Os.  Damn... I'm amazed there are actual teens who play dnd.  Everytime I go to the lgs I never see anyone there under 2O.




I know of three other than myself

If any of you are poachers who shoot at anything that moves: @#$% YOU!

I got shot by one yesterday, it's not really that bad, considering he was using an AR 15 he could have done a lot worse, it grazed my back as I hit the ground, so it's not fun, I have a large bandage wrapped around me now, and will probably have a scar there, and I can't run for a bit is the worst part, aside from the sock of being shot at.[/rant] 

now back to your regularly scheduled programing.


----------



## HolyMan

Somebody shoot Gandalf  And in the back at that. 

Guess it was probably one of those orcs bearing the white hand of Saruman. 

Get better soon.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I know of three other than myself
> 
> If any of you are poachers who shoot at anything that moves: @#$% YOU!
> 
> I got shot by one yesterday, it's not really that bad, considering he was using an AR 15 he could have done a lot worse, it grazed my back as I hit the ground, so it's not fun, I have a large bandage wrapped around me now, and will probably have a scar there, and I can't run for a bit is the worst part, aside from the sock of being shot at.[/rant]
> 
> now back to your regularly scheduled programing.




What?!?:!?!?!?!  That has got to hurt! both the bullet and not being able to run.


----------



## Relique du Madde

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I know of three other than myself
> 
> If any of you are poachers who shoot at anything that moves: @#$% YOU!
> 
> I got shot by one yesterday, it's not really that bad, considering he was using an AR 15 he could have done a lot worse, it grazed my back as I hit the ground.




You sure it wasn't a ranger using hunter's mark?

Damn Wotc.. what do they think this is, WoW?!?!






I keeed I keeed.


----------



## Walking Dad

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I know of three other than myself
> 
> If any of you are poachers who shoot at anything that moves: @#$% YOU!
> 
> I got shot by one yesterday, it's not really that bad, considering he was using an AR 15 he could have done a lot worse, it grazed my back as I hit the ground, so it's not fun, I have a large bandage wrapped around me now, and will probably have a scar there, and I can't run for a bit is the worst part, aside from the sock of being shot at.[/rant]
> 
> now back to your regularly scheduled programing.




Long live the NRA????


----------



## Scott DeWar

They being poachers, probably arn't even members of the NRA.


----------



## HolyMan

Will put this here

And that...

War of the Burning Sky - Online - EN World: D&D / RPG News & Reviews

there.

HM


----------



## renau1g

Yeah it looks pretty cool. Good for Morrus and co. 

As an aside I've already completed my own (and wife's) taxes. Nice to be done far before the deadline (April 30 here) and even nicer to get a refund back. I just bought a new TV with the money. I'm amazed how much tv prices have fallen. It was $600 for a 40' LED full HD tv. I got a PS3 for Christmas and it's amazing now with full HD. I just wish I could order from Amazon.com your BluRay prices are like 1/3 less than ours (and our dollar is worth more now )


----------



## HolyMan

HM​


----------



## Scott DeWar

you know, that looks like something Harry dresdin did in one of the dresdin file books.


----------



## HolyMan

Congrats to [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] for hitting 18,000 posts.

I would have XP'ed you that but can't again so soon.  

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Congrats to [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] for hitting 18,000 posts.
> 
> I would have XP'ed you that but can't again so soon.
> 
> HM




Thanks my friend! It has been a long time coming, especially given my lack of posting over the last year or so.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> As an aside I've already completed my own (and wife's) taxes. Nice to be done far before the deadline (April 30 here) and even nicer to get a refund back. I just bought a new TV with the money. I'm amazed how much tv prices have fallen. It was $600 for a 40' LED full HD tv. I got a PS3 for Christmas and it's amazing now with full HD. I just wish I could order from Amazon.com your BluRay prices are like 1/3 less than ours (and our dollar is worth more now )




When I upgrade from my old, beat-up 60" rear-projection TV to my 47" 1080p LCD screen, I couldn't believe the difference. It was truly amazing. Unfortunately, my 360 started flashing red ring of death at me yesterday when I went to turn it on (again). I think I'm done fixing it, and am going to buy a new one.


----------



## renau1g

On another unrelated note, I somewhat feel I've failed as a father...or I'm totally awesome...I'm unsure which. My soon-to-be 3 year old sons favorite movies are Lord of the Rings and Jaws (aka the shark movie). "Uh-oh, the shark bite the lady! Oh no, the shark bite the lady! Go to sleep bad shark"

They also refer to any tall structures with a blinking red light on top of them as "The eye! Oh no daddy, watch out, the bad eye! Hurry Frodo, put the ring in the fire"


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> "Uh-oh, the shark bite the lady! Oh no, the shark bite the lady! Go to sleep bad shark"




AWESOME!



renau1g said:


> They also refer to any tall structures with a blinking red light on top of them as "The eye! Oh no daddy, watch out, the bad eye! Hurry Frodo, put the ring in the fire"




Eye of Sauron FTW!


----------



## Scott DeWar

at Renau1g;*shakes head in disbelief*


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

renau1g said:


> on another unrelated note, i somewhat feel i've failed as a father...or i'm totally awesome...i'm unsure which. My soon-to-be 3 year old sons favorite movies are lord of the rings and jaws (aka the shark movie). "uh-oh, the shark bite the lady! Oh no, the shark bite the lady! Go to sleep bad shark"
> 
> they also refer to any tall structures with a blinking red light on top of them as "the eye! Oh no daddy, watch out, the bad eye! Hurry frodo, put the ring in the fire"




yes!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> ​




You know... that explains Night in the Museum.



renau1g said:


> On another unrelated note, I somewhat feel I've failed as a father...or I'm totally awesome...I'm unsure which. My soon-to-be 3 year old sons favorite movies are Lord of the Rings and Jaws (aka the shark movie). "Uh-oh, the shark bite the lady! Oh no, the shark bite the lady! Go to sleep bad shark"
> 
> They also refer to any tall structures with a blinking red light on top of them as "The eye! Oh no daddy, watch out, the bad eye! Hurry Frodo, put the ring in the fire"




No, failing as a father would be your soon-to-be 3 year old sons favorite movie characters being Jar-Jar Binks and the E-woks.


----------



## Rhun

relique du madde said:


> no, failing as a father would be your soon-to-be 3 year old sons favorite movie characters being jar-jar binks and the e-woks.





qft!!!


----------



## HolyMan

*What the-?*






HM​


----------



## Rhun

Rabbit stew!


----------



## Scott DeWar

The rabbit has been Weemed!


----------



## Rhun

Does that qualify as a Dire Rabbit?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Rhun said:


> Does that qualify as a Dire Rabbit?




It needs big, sharp, pointy teeth for that! 

And on a very different note, anybody else pick up the New Zealand Benefit Bundle thing on RPGNow last week/two weeks ago?


----------



## jackslate45

im saying its photo-shopped.


----------



## Rhun

Dragonwriter said:


> And on a very different note, anybody else pick up the New Zealand Benefit Bundle thing on RPGNow last week/two weeks ago?





I did not...what is it?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Rhun said:


> I did not...what is it?




After the NZ earthquake, RPGNow talked with some of their partners/publishers and put together a nice bundle package, with proceeds from the sale going to the Red Cross/the earthquake victims. They had a banner up through last week after the sale, saying they raised a little over $46K.

It was about 40-some pdfs, $300 in savings... And the only reason I got it was seeing a post in either the Industry or the General forum.
And now I'm itching to run (or at least play in) several games using the 3pp from that...
Among them, Scion: Hero and Armageddon: The End Times.

Scion has had my eye for some time now... I'm a mythology buff, so the idea of playing characters with divine heritage really appeals to me. 
(That, and now I really want to RP as Baron Samedi, speaking with one of his half-mortal children.  )


----------



## renau1g

Here I thought you were talking about the Bond character (I loved Goldeneye growing up on N64)


----------



## Rhun

Sounds pretty cool. And that is a lot of .pdfs!


----------



## Dragonwriter

renau1g said:


> Here I thought you were talking about the Bond character (I loved Goldeneye growing up on N64)




I'd actually forgotten about him. And when I last watched _Live and Let Die_, I didn't have the slightest inkling about that character's inspiration.

Come to think of it, I still don't have a _lot_ of knowledge concerning the Loa/Voodoo... I'll need to see if I can find one of my family's old, giant mythology encyclopedias...


----------



## renau1g

My knowledge of Voodoo is limited to watching Princess and the Frog (Disney) with my boys. The antagonist is a voodoo practicer, The Shadow Man.


----------



## Dragonwriter

A couple friends of mine have recommended that one (but I'm not much of a Disney-watcher, these days )...

But my own knowledge on the subject is rather limited, as well. I've never really had a good chance to learn about it, even though I'd like to.

I'm one of those folks who enjoys learning about a wide variety of unusual subjects... You never know when some obscure piece of info might come in handy! Besides, having a bunch of info concerning creatures/spirits/myths/folklore is of great use for GMs.


----------



## Rhun

Dragonwriter said:


> Come to think of it, I still don't have a _lot_ of knowledge concerning the Loa/Voodoo... I'll need to see if I can find one of my family's old, giant mythology encyclopedias...




Or use that wacky internet!


----------



## Dragonwriter

I'm not fond of scouring the internet for info... Too many advertisements, no matter what search engine I use. I remember doing research on the history of medieval weapons and was getting all sorts of "buy weapon history" and "history for sale". Or just links to other search engines. 

So, when possible, I like to use good old books. And I'm one of those weird folk who really enjoys a proper book. It feels... right. And I tend to retain things better if I read them from a page, rather than a screen.


----------



## renau1g

I hear you on books. My wife & I (both under 30) were talking yesterday how we just don't understand people wanting ereaders. I love the feeling of a book in my hands, I'm not beholden to a battery wearing out or running out. If there's a glare from the sun while I'm resting by the pool/ocean/lake I'm not having to find a shady spot. And I can't understand why the Kindle books are nearly as much as real books... that boggles my mind. Now, you can get some free ones which is pretty cool, but I heard a rumor that they also have a place where you can get free books.... a library I think it was called. Actually said library is also rumoured to have movies to rent for free (new releases too, at least here in Canuckistan)


----------



## Walking Dad

I have2-3 real books about it and the GURPS source book. The last one seem pretty good researched. And I recommend the Disney movie!

I will start to look some more Disney movies (Disney owns Marvel and there are some interesting superhero films comic up).


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> a library I think it was called. Actually said library is also rumoured to have movies to rent for free (new releases too, at least here in Canuckistan)




There are a couple of guys here at the office that rent all the movies they watch from the library. I guess it saves a lot of money. Of course, I'm not anywhere close to a library, so it is Redbox for me!


----------



## renau1g

We don't have Redbox and our own wonderful government prevents us from having access to Netflix US content because it may be harmful and subversive to us poor ol' Canadians (i.e. it doesn't meet the Canadian content requirement for broadcasters in Canada...) on top of our internet data rates being ridiculously overpriced (our cap is usually 60 GB before additional costs hit, the US has only 1 provider that has a cap and that one is 250 GB, most of the rest are unlimited)... yeah for government intervention in private markets....oh, did I cross the political line...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

many TV shows that broadcast here are filmed in Canuckistan, so you've got that! Also I have not met a Canuck I didn't like.


----------



## jackslate45

political lines are meant to be crossed i thought?


----------



## Dragonwriter

renau1g said:


> oh, did I cross the political line...




Maybe... but I doubt anyone in this thread will really care. After all, you're not going after a political party/viewpoint, just your whole government. Equal Opportunity Offender, as it were. 



Walking Dad said:


> I have2-3 real books about it and the GURPS source book. The last one seem pretty good researched.




I'd really appreciate the titles!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm... considering the nature of the setting for my Unconventional Heroes game, I wonder if throwing a parody of a certain infamous celebrity would be too much (even if having him go on a super powered bender would be soo inline with the main BBEG's scheme)?

Then again... maybe not since I already am planning on including a parody of another infamous celebrity in volume 2's the first fight.




Dragonwriter said:


> Maybe... but I doubt anyone in this thread will really care. After all, you're not going after a political party/viewpoint, just your whole government. Equal Opportunity Offender, as it were.



Heh.. my pbp games really do seem to cross the line then (if not for their parodic/satirical aspect).


----------



## Velmont

I need to pass some frustration... let's talk hockey.

If you have seen what Zedno Chara (Boston's Bruins) have done to Max Pacioretty (Montreal Canadiens), that was an ugly act. I really hope that Pacioretty will quickly recover  (but not too quickly, he should not return to play before he is at 100%).

And what I wish after that, it is that the disciplinary committee (a.k.a. Collin Campbell, who was at that match) will finally give some serious sanction for such act. Chara almost decapitate Pacioretty and he should not play for the remaining of the season... at least. But  Chara is a star and had a good reputation and will probably get only a few match if any (not counting that Collin Campbell son play for the Bruins too), and that's a thing I hate about the NHL.

And I don't tell that only because I'm from Montreal. When I see Crosby out for weeks because of a cerebral commotion, I think the league doesn't understand where is their best interest, both on ethic (Hockey is not Ultimate Figthing) and financial (Stars, like Crosby, bring money to the league when they are on the ice, not at the infirmary).


----------



## HolyMan

Didn't see it till know...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jimZ1tSdPY0]YouTube - Zdeno Chara hits Max Pacioretty Mar 8, 2011[/ame]


Did you hear the hit off the wall OUCH!

HM


----------



## renau1g

I just saw the "highlights" or rather lowlights. That was a  hit, especially as he wasn't really near the puck. Not sure how long I'd like to see him out for, but Richards got nothing for his elbow on Booth last year (that cost him most of the year), Ovechkin gets a game or two for his knees and cheap shots, even Matt Cooke gets away with too many cheap shots (look at Marc Savard, career over likely)...

I've seen Chara play a bunch of times and he comes across as far too gentle a giant actually, I always thought he needs to play more physical even if his shoulder is on the same level as the other guys head. First time offender maybe 3-5 games.


----------



## Scott DeWar

As for crossing political lines, in this thread therre is a loosened law on that aspect of en world. Most , if not all of those in this thread woule tip their hat to you for willingly vent here. Unneccessary reactionary comments would most likely be policed by the 'locals' here.

The mods leave us unmolested as we are quite civil to each other and each others opinions and vents. Which is just the oppidite as what you will find on Circvs Maximvs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> As for crossing political lines, in this thread therre is a loosened law on that aspect of en world.




Actually that's not true.  Even in the hive I've gotten a warning because of mentioning something stupid a politician was doing.  Often it comes down to did a mod walk by at the moment, or did someone report?


----------



## Walking Dad

Dragonwriter said:


> ...
> I'd really appreciate the titles!



The books are in German and currently with my father in-law
The GURPS one is just 'GURPS Voodoo' for (I think) 3rd edition.



Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm... considering the nature of the setting for my Unconventional Heroes game, I wonder if throwing a parody of a certain infamous celebrity would be too much ...



You saw this?:
Hero Happy Hour Presents: The Sheen (ICONS) - Rhinotaur | RPGNow.com


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> As for crossing political lines




As you and Renau1g can attest to, that is what Facebook is for.


----------



## Scott DeWar

From what I have seen "Handed to me" on face book, anything goes there!


----------



## renau1g

Errrr...yah, Fox News makes me laugh. So we're likely headed for an election here in Canada soon (our parliamentary system doesn't have fixed term limits, just a max limit) as the minority gov't has forced a confidence vote soon and the opposition seems likely to topple said govt'. I'm in quite the conundrum, we have terrible leaders for all political parties. The Cons have demonstrated lies, misinformation, manipulation of supposedly arm's length offices, and have decided to rebrand The Goverment of Canada to "the Harper Government" (WTF? how do you rebrand the eff'ing gov't), the Liberals have no platform other than "we're not the Cons" and their leader is almost as uninspiring as John Kerry, the NDP is even further left than the Libs and other than being the party of unions I can't figure them out, the Green party is cute, but their platform would cost us dearly to enact their ideas (and Americans too with the oil sands projects), and finally the Bloc Quebecois, the only party that exists in only one province for the direct purpose of trying to get more than their fair share. 

Definitely some (a lot?) of hyperbole there, but really I hate the fact that there's not a single one of them I could get behind.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Damned if you do, Damned if you don't. That sounds like a great title for a game on En .. .. .. ..Darn Chairwoman Gene, already has that tile!

As for my comment on allowing political statements on this thread, we who visit here tend to be very responsible as to what we say and we police our selves when one of us get out of line.


----------



## HolyMan

*wheww* *wheww* *wheww*

Pull over Scott DeWar...

Officer HM gets out his notepad and rights Scott DeWar a ticket...

For a post being neither funny enough, witty, or off topic.

Please Bail-Leif take him away.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

*drives off when officer HM places his moter bike in front of his truck, running over the moterbike and the peals out while laughing.*


----------



## Rhun

* shakes his head at the whole scene and continues on about his business. *


----------



## Velmont

renau1g said:


> Definitely some (a lot?) of hyperbole there, but really I hate the fact that there's not a single one of them I could get behind.




Hehe... too true. It is boring to vote for the less worst party at each election. And that is true at each layer of government (country, province and city), at least in Montreal.


----------



## Scott DeWar

lately here in the lower 48 as well. Don't know how bad it is in alaska and hawiai


----------



## jackslate45

thats why I stand politically neutral.


----------



## Velmont

My D&DI subscription just ended, and I am wondring if I will renew it... once I have money to spend on that 

I have reinstalled my computer during christmas vacation and I really miss the old character builder and monster generator.


----------



## renau1g

Just heard that Max Pacioretty suffered a severe concussion and a fractured vertebrae on Chara's hit... ouch. Hope the kid can recover, sounds terrible.


----------



## Rhun

jackslate45 said:


> thats why I stand politically neutral.




I'm horribly skewed, but figure I annoy enough people on FB. No reason to do it here, too.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Just heard that Max Pacioretty suffered a severe concussion and a fractured vertebrae on Chara's hit... ouch. Hope the kid can recover, sounds terrible.




That is some major damage. I hope he recovers too!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> As for my comment on allowing political statements on this thread, we who visit here tend to be very responsible as to what we say and we police our selves when one of us get out of line.




Yeah, but as it stands, we literally are now standing with our toes on the line.  

 So it would be best to back away slowly and end the discussion about how universally bad governments and political parties are because sooner or later we might accidentally cross it.



Anyways, over on gizmodo there was an article which made sense...  It was pointing out how FB is trying to become the AOL of the 2010s.I hope they fail because of how privacy advocates seem to ignore them whenever they bash Google for being an information hog.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah I foresee another Dot-Com bubble popping sooner than later with Facebook and Twitter being supremely overvalued...but they're on the internetz...just like Pets.com, GeoCities, etc,etc...


----------



## Velmont

renau1g said:


> First time offender maybe 3-5 games.




Nothing...  Just a big nothing! What a lame league that is. They don't understand they ahve only one thing that allow them to get all that money, it is their players!

What are they waiting... someone get killed?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

anyone want to hear a depressing, sports related story? (It is true, BTW)

[sblock=depressing story]
So the fennville basketball team was playing whatever game comes before districts, the star player, Wes Leonard, shot the game winning basket of an otherwise tied game with 5 seconds left for a 20-0 season, his team mates lift him up on their shoulders and then moments later he dies of a heart attack.

What's interesting is, the college near where I live is hosting the district game instead of the game being at fennville, and the game sold out after 30 minutes of tickets being on sale, 35000 seats, as opposed to 1000 at the fennville court.

link to more info[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Velmont said:


> Nothing...  Just a big nothing! What a lame league that is. They don't understand they ahve only one thing that allow them to get all that money, it is their players!
> 
> What are they waiting... someone get killed?




Depends, have anyone in hockey gotten paralyzed during a game yet?  'Cause I know that, concussions and alot of broken body parts was what changed the NFL.



GandalfMithrandir said:


> anyone want to hear a depressing, sports related story? (It is true, BTW)




I heard about that.  What I been finding interesting is how many students have been dying of heart attacks after sporting events during the last few years.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> I heard about that.  What I been finding interesting is how many students have been dying of heart attacks after sporting events during the last few years.




The real question is are these students doing something that is causing more heart attacks, or has medical technology just gotten to the point where they are able to pinpoint the cause of death much better than they used to?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

The kid had a pre-existing condition that hadn't shown up on his physical so there was that, also every day I run a CC meet, and the speed days we run at tracks I swear I'm gonna die but I think that's different.


----------



## HolyMan

Changed the NFL - a gross understatement if you ask me.

From the way the penalize players and such you always see them not tackling right or attacking the quarterback as hard as they use to. No don't get me wrong I want NO ONE injuried during a game of any kind. But I also don't want to see guys pull up as they go in after the QB and which then allows the QB to escape the pocket and throw a winning touchdown. All because they are scared to get fined.

If yo look there are more hits resulting in no injury than tackles and such that took a player out for a game or two. It is repeated strain/hits that take there toll I think (except for that hockey hit last night of course - just the lone exception but it is the one that will change things not the 20 other hits that were almost like it.)

**************************

First I heard of high school students dying of heart attacks at sporting events.

I have a theory ( and I hope that many others are looking into why this is happening).

a) To play in sporting events you know have to pay to get in. Not like it was back in my day. That leaves a lot of would be good kids no chance to earn a scholarship and divides students into rich kids poor kids even worse in school. So maybe a look at the lifestyles of those kids whose parents can afford to play against those who don't? (see below)

b) The life style of kids now a days is different. They spend more time in front of the tv (shows, movies, and games). And I bet (but don't know for sure) that they eat out a lot more than we use to. One night a week we would go someplace to eat, mom cooked all the other nights.

c) Everything in schools seems faster paced than they use to be. I learned this last year when I was over at my sisters house and my niece who was in first grade was practicing her cursive writing?!? They didn't start teaching that till 4th grade back in the day. I mean in first grade you can hardly read print and they want you to what?

Sometimes change is not for the better.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

These are all good points, but I don't think kids have to pay, they just need to get the physical done so that's the only thing, otherwise the school will usually cover costs of such trips.

Kids do spend a lot more time in front of their computers (Like me! ) instead of excercising or doing something to get them in better physical shape, and this can affect their health

Also school (as I've heard) is a heck of a lot harder than it used to be, as in I will be taking precalc next year, and I have friends who are even taking regular Calculus this year, and there are a lot more AP classes as well that take a lot more energy than a regular class will and add a lot more stress, especially if grades are bad, as there also seems to be an increased pressure to get into college, because most people need it to get into a good job.

My two cents.


----------



## renau1g

I know Ontario (my province) cut Grade 13 about a year after I graduated, meaning they had to compress that year's work into the other 4 of high school (we don't have a middle school here, elemenary is 1-8 grades and high school is 9-12)


----------



## HolyMan

Here you have to pay to get into a high school sport. I know not why but found out when I asked when my nephew's first football game(he's in 9th grade) was last year and learned that my brother couldn't afford to get him in.

Not only to just sign up they have to cover cost for trips and equipment that the boosters don't cover.

Really sucks.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Here you have to pay to get into a high school sport. I know not why but found out when I asked when my nephew's first football game(he's in 9th grade) was last year and learned that my brother couldn't afford to get him in.
> 
> Not only to just sign up they have to cover cost for trips and equipment that the boosters don't cover.
> 
> Really sucks.
> 
> HM




 I think it comes down to got getting all the funds to pay for insurance, coach pay, equipment, and transportation.


----------



## Scott DeWar

RE: heart attacks with kids

some is the drugs that are taken such as steroids. If there was a bad bone break some of those steroids given to aid in bone growth is worse then letting it grow naturaly. another thing is addressing Gandulf's question about pinpointing deaths. i have many friends who were in research positions with UMC and I remember one of then telling me of an enzime that is produced with a heart attack aas well as the ripping and tearing of the heart muscle.

as to the enzimw that is detected, there use to be no way to find it as it was of such a small nqquantity that detection was difficult at best. However there was anothe chemical that bonded to the primary chemical that was easier to detect and with that technology they have been able to verify cause of death.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> a) To play in sporting events you know have to pay to get in. Not like it was back in my day. That leaves a lot of would be good kids no chance to earn a scholarship and divides students into rich kids poor kids even worse in school. So maybe a look at the lifestyles of those kids whose parents can afford to play against those who don't? (see below)




I remember even back when I was in school there were at least nominal fees that had to be played when I was in soccer and football. It covered all sorts of things. I don't remember it being a ton, but like $50 for the year or something. This was circa 1990-1993.



HolyMan said:


> b) The life style of kids now a days is different. They spend more time in front of the tv (shows, movies, and games). And I bet (but don't know for sure) that they eat out a lot more than we use to. One night a week we would go someplace to eat, mom cooked all the other nights.




While this may be true to some extent, it certainly doesn't apply to all. Those that are inclined to be athletic are still going to be athletic. I mean, I haven't stopped working out regularly just because I have TV, a computer, console games, etc. And if kids are really spending so much time in front of the TV, doesn't that point out a failing at the parental level?



HolyMan said:


> c) Everything in schools seems faster paced than they use to be. I learned this last year when I was over at my sisters house and my niece who was in first grade was practicing her cursive writing?!? They didn't start teaching that till 4th grade back in the day. I mean in first grade you can hardly read print and they want you to what?




Not sure about what school you went to, but I was taught cursive in the 1st grade. Granted, I went to a private school back then. And I realize that we roleplayers are a different breed, but I'm willing to bet a large majority of us here on these boards could read and write quite well by first grade. I mean I was already playing AD&D with my older brother by that time, and learned to read by studying the PHB, DMG and MM.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:
			
		

> Not sure about what school you went to, but I was taught cursive in the 1st grade. Granted, I went to a private school back then. And I realize that we roleplayers are a different breed, but I'm willing to bet a large majority of us here on these boards could read and write quite well by first grade. I mean I was already playing AD&D with my older brother by that time, and learned to read by studying the PHB, DMG and MM.



I don't remember much from 1st grade as we moved once a year back then. 4th grade we were  learning cursiive, i do remember that. As for reading, we as a family read the king James bible around the table, on chapter per night. My sister, my brother and I did as children, then later I had access to Happy hollisters, hardy boys and nancy drew. Dispite My mother's extensive collection I had them all read the second time by age 14 ish (usally read when I was grounded to  my room, and how much time that was, we are not going there!)


----------



## Walking Dad

I, for one, learned to read fast from superhero comic books, not RPGs. From them I learned most of my English


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> I, for one, learned to read fast from superhero comic books, not RPGs. From them I learned most of my English




I actually have a few stories I wrote from when I was in first and second grade, Funny stuff reading it now, but interesting to see that my interests haven't changed. One I still have is about a some astronauts going to pluto and slaughtering aliens. Not bad for 1st grade writing, if I do say so myself!


----------



## renau1g

In my grade 4 class we had 15 minutes of free writing a day. It was really great. I used to love that, the teacher would review and offer grammatical corrections, but essentially it was free writing and that was awesome. Part of what got me away from Nintendo/Sega and I did a lot more creative writing as a young'in.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> In my grade 4 class we had 15 minutes of free writing a day. It was really great. I used to love that, the teacher would review and offer grammatical corrections, but essentially it was free writing and that was awesome. Part of what got me away from Nintendo/Sega and I did a lot more creative writing as a young'in.




I think there should be more of this!

I took a creative writing class in high school, and the teacher went so far as to tell me that he wouldn't give me good grades on anything that was fantasy or sci-fi, because to write well you have to have lived it. WTF? It's CREATIVE writing, not life experience writing. I gave him the vote for WORST TEACHER EVER!


----------



## renau1g

That's pretty terrible. In our high-school writing class I actually wrote up our group's campaign finale for the large, year end writing assignment (a 25 page short story IIRC). I had included art illustrating the PC's and the major villians in the appendix. Our teacher (a kinda crazy old lady) just looked at me after she reviewed it. I ended up with an A on the project with a note about the creativity being top notch.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> That's pretty terrible. In our high-school writing class I actually wrote up our group's campaign finale for the large, year end writing assignment (a 25 page short story IIRC). I had included art illustrating the PC's and the major villians in the appendix. Our teacher (a kinda crazy old lady) just looked at me after she reviewed it. I ended up with an A on the project with a note about the creativity being top notch.




And you still run a mean campaign! Not that I'm in any of your games anymore, but still...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rhun said:


> I think there should be more of this!
> 
> I took a creative writing class in high school, and the teacher went so far as to tell me that he wouldn't give me good grades on anything that was fantasy or sci-fi, because to write well you have to have lived it. WTF? It's CREATIVE writing, not life experience writing. I gave him the vote for WORST TEACHER EVER!






renau1g said:


> That's pretty terrible. In our high-school writing class I actually wrote up our group's campaign finale for the large, year end writing assignment (a 25 page short story IIRC). I had included art illustrating the PC's and the major villians in the appendix. Our teacher (a kinda crazy old lady) just looked at me after she reviewed it. I ended up with an A on the project with a note about the creativity being top notch.




We didn't have those types of electives in High School (Mid to late 90s).  HOWEVER we did have one english teacher, Mr. Fry, which basically was a creative writing teacher.   Every story we read and every video we watched had a tie in writing assignment were we either had to write a short story or scene involving the characters or written in the style of the piece.

Our final was a +25 page writing/creative thinking assignment.  We broke up into groups or like 2-3 (?) people and were told tat we had to create a society in Canada (North West of Yellow Knife) during WWII.  The society consisted on the entire class and anyone else you wanted to bring.  You had to divide the labor, detail what you would bring, and how you would survive one year (without contacting the outside world).  You also then had to write several stories based on several scenarios that was on a light of like 20 (?).

Since I was playing RPGs at the time (one of the group members was in my DND group), we asked if we were allowed to bring "fictional" people into our society.  We were given the ok so we then brought in several 10th level dnd characters, a crime fighting group from my Super Heroes Unlimited game, and a mech crew.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Heh, I took _*basic*_ composition in high school because it was required. I failed it not once, but twice before getting a b minus in the class. Had for the first two teachers 'paper pushing' types who seemed to just hand out the same assignments as they had for the last umpteen years, the the third, Mrs. Inman, was an educator that drew out the  ability from the student, literally being what a teacher should be like: an educator, not an assignment shoveler. I took another class of hers: word study and got an A, I do believe.

D and D is now my only way of working out the stories within my warped and contorted imagination .


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> D and D is now my only way of working out the stories within my warped and contorted imagination .




At least you have an outlet my friend!


----------



## HolyMan

*March 12th*

And Happy B-day to Me!!

Should I do a second annual Roll up my birthday to win a prize?

Totally excited because there will be cheesecake and ice cream at work. And my family are all coming out (so I can wait on them) to work and after the whole clan are going to the mall to see Rango 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-OOfW6wWyQ]YouTube - 'Rango' Trailer HD[/ame]

And Battle LA is out so will see it m also going to be a great B-day weekend.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Saw this while looking up the Rango trailer...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7g74Imj184]YouTube - 'Super' Trailer HD[/ame]

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Saw this while looking up the Rango trailer...
> 
> YouTube - 'Super' Trailer HD
> 
> HM



That movie looks like it's the anti-Kick-Ass.

On a side note, at least they didn't try to make an evil bastard child of Scott Pilgrim vs The World and Kick-Ass, cause who knows how bad that would have been.


BTW,  Rango was good.  I hope you didn't read any spoilers or reviews cause they tend to give away the movie's best good Easter Egg Moment of Awesome.


----------



## Walking Dad

Happy B-day HM!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Happy 60th birthday HM! (Grognard!)


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> Happy 60th birthday HM! (Grognard!)




60th?! 

Scott I keep telling you we are not the same age. You are 20 yrs my senior or something like that.

Thanks for the well wishes.

HM


----------



## Rhun

Happy Birthday, HM!


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> 60th?!
> 
> Scott I keep telling you we are not the same age. You are 20 yrs my senior or something like that.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes.
> 
> HM





Actually i am 8 years and 363 days your senior.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Happy B-Day.  Here's your cake..







The cake is a lie


----------



## HolyMan

Thanks for the cake I will imagine Scott didn't cook it and it taste great.

Wish I could have XP'ed you but I must have in the last 36 hours. *shrugs* hard to keep track anymore.

Well it was a great day and Rango was excellent although I recommended you go with a smaller group than 18 people. Took forever to get popcorn.

 the soon to not be a birthday boy

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

1 hour and 16 minutes, with 25 hours and 16 minutes till my turn


----------



## HolyMan

Next year I turn 40 so we should plan a huge joint party.

I hate having birthdays but I like celebrating them.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Next year I turn 40 so we should plan a huge joint party.




Don't mention it to  grandma, she might not understand what you mean!


----------



## Scott DeWar

i just got the joke after reading it three times. My mind is too tired at 1 am.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Happy (late) B-Day HM!

and Scott, if its 2 AM, sleep!

unless its me and then its ok for me to stay up all night if I want


----------



## Scott DeWar

I went to sleep-eventually.


----------



## HolyMan

*For Scott DeWar*






*HAPPY B-DAY!!*

HM​


----------



## Walking Dad

Happy B-Day, Scott!

Always natural 20s for you!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanks guys! ( you should see the snow out side!)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

happy birthday!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanks Gandulf! you should see what I am eating right now!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Walking Dad said:


> Happy B-Day, Scott!
> 
> Always natural 20s for you!




I really liked the look of that cake WD! so very cool!


----------



## HolyMan

Oh No it's 12:03 Scott your birthday is over.

I is so sad...

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Oh No it's 12:03 Scott your birthday is over.
> 
> I is so sad...
> 
> HM




That just means it is time to find something else to celebrate!


----------



## HolyMan

Let's celebrate me getting on the Most XP list before someone comes along and knocks me off. 

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Let's celebrate me getting on the Most XP list before someone comes along and knocks me off.
> 
> HM




Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> Oh No it's 12:03 Scott your birthday is over.
> 
> I is so sad...
> 
> HM




oh, don't be. I still had 55 minutes according to your post time and my time zone.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> That just means it is time to find something else to celebrate!




I like how you think!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I like how you think!




Life is to short not to take the opportunity to celebrate everything. Just don't confuse celebrate and celibate.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know... someone needs to make a d20 of win and a d20 of fail.


----------



## Rhun

So, anyone want to take a trip to Atlantis?

Found this pretty interesting actually.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

It just got really dark, really fast, and now I'm creeped out, my self diagnosis for why: 
1: I need to sleep more than 8 hours every 48 hours (more than 1 hour of sleep for every 6 awake)
2: I need to stop watching so many creepy/depressing movies (my favorite movie evar is (and this isn't really a movie but oh well) Band of Brothers, especially part two, which is at night, and there are Germans in the woods, Saving Private Ryan, which has nothin' at night, and whatever horror movie might happen to be on, which scare the crap out of me, we watched "The Birds" in Film Studies and now I'm afraid of Seagulls.)


----------



## Rhun

More sleep is always a plus...and it sounds like you made need to add some comedies to your movie preferences.


----------



## HolyMan

Hmmm... where did my post go? Wonder what wrong thread I posted it in.

Trying again...

Then don't go and buy the Walking Dead Season 1 DVD set GM. That gave me nightmares 

And...

I liked the Atlantis article I hope they find something. I just hope Tokyo doesn't follow suit.

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> I liked the Atlantis article I hope they find something. I just hope Tokyo doesn't follow suit.
> 
> HM




So true. It is a mess over there right now.


----------



## Walking Dad

GandalfMithrandir said:


> ... and there are Germans in the woods, Saving Private Ryan, which has nothin' at night, ...



Ysesss, scary Germans 
I really like 'Saving Private Ryan'. And I love 'Inglorious Bastards'. I just wish my French was better, so I could watch it fully without subtitles (ignoring the 1 minute Italian).


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey Gandalf, You did remember Walking Dad is German, right?


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> Ysesss, scary Germans
> I really like 'Saving Private Ryan'. And I love 'Inglorious Bastards'. I just wish my French was better, so I could watch it fully without subtitles (ignoring the 1 minute Italian).




Inglorious Basterds (don't they spell it with an "E" in the flick?) is a great movie. Saving Private Ryan as well. War movies usually make for good watching, as long as they are well cone.


----------



## Walking Dad

Rhun said:


> Inglorious Basterds (don't they spell it with an "E" in the flick?) is a great movie. Saving Private Ryan as well. War movies usually make for good watching, as long as they are well cone.



I thought I typed it this way... some sort of auto correct?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Are you tying from a phone? i heaard some of the auto corrects can get rather racy.


----------



## Walking Dad

No, but I use a correction program. Advise from my first DM here


----------



## HolyMan

Wesh I hadd attuo corrrect 

Alll I geet iss thhis stiup redd linne undder everyy stuip wordd. Willll nott goess awway, ARGGGHHH!!! 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

And that is your normal posting HM!!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Are you tying from a phone? i heaard some of the auto corrects can get rather racy.




There is a website dedicated to this. Damn You Autocorrect! Some pretty humorous stuff there.



HolyMan said:


> Wesh I hadd attuo corrrect
> 
> Alll I geet iss thhis stiup redd linne undder everyy stuip wordd. Willll nott goess awway, ARGGGHHH!!!




I use Chrome, which does the same thing. Of course, I rarely spell things wrong...but when I do the red line is a huge bonus.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow...  Apple sucks at autocorrecting.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow...  Apple sucks at autocorrecting.




Totally. I've had several friends send me text messages and I'm like "did you really just mean to send that?"

There is some debate on whether or not the Apple programmers were just having fun and programming naughty auto-corrects in for the fun of it.


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> Wesh I hadd attuo corrrect
> 
> Alll I geet iss thhis stiup redd linne undder everyy stuip wordd. Willll nott goess awway, ARGGGHHH!!!
> 
> HM



Maybe you should change the correction language to English then


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> Maybe you should change the correction language to English then




Totally deserving of XP, but I need to spread the love some more first.


----------



## HolyMan

Awesome WD we will Americanize you yet. 

I too must spread the XP wealth, (thought I was?)

HM


----------



## Rhun

Not enough, I guess? How many people do you have to give XP to before you go full circle and can give the same person more?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

this is an interesting and off topic debate that we had in school today about World War Two:

The German Soldiers, most of them at least, were not bad people, the bad people were the members of the Nazi party and the SS (of course the SS were members, but that's neither here nor there) and so many people think that all Germans were bad people that were all very anti-semetic, while also thinking that Americans were not, which is also a blatant lie, it's just the nazi party actually acted out violently as opposed to socially, and most Germans were not necessarily wanting to kill off that group, and they were not bad people, both sides committed atrocities, the only problem is that since we won we didn't have to deal with it, we bombed the crap out of German cities, especially toward the end of the war, if the Germans did that to us we would have been very ticked off at them for doing so. So no, most Germans in World War Two were not bad, and just ordinary folk like you and me, their leaders were bad.

[/rant]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

in response to Rhun:

we don't know, about 30 people.


----------



## Rhun

GandalfMithrandir said:


> we bombed the crap out of German cities, especially toward the end of the war, if the Germans did that to us we would have been very ticked off at them for doing so. So no, most Germans in World War Two were not bad, and just ordinary folk like you and me, their leaders were bad.




Keep in mind here that America tried to stay neutral in WWII (at least as far as direct military intervention was concerned). It was the attack by the Japanese (who were the German's allies) that brought the United States into the war. When you start a fight with somebody, and they kick your ass...that is your fault. Not the fault of the person who gave you the beat down.

Of course, I agree that is wasn't the fault of the German people, but of their leadership. But also keep in mind that the Nazi Party rose to power based on the people who elected them to power. They were a republic at the time the Nazi Party rose to prominence.


----------



## HolyMan

Actually I read someplace that the American leaders were almost glad (although not for Pearl Harbor or the loss of life) to get a reason to take it to the Germans. Can't remember in what but I saw plans for Germans planned invasion of England. 

My observations:

Had that happened it would have been a different war as we would have had no place to land planes or a safe zone for ships. no place to launch a D-day assault and the Russians would have been without any kind of support. The Germans were ten miles from Moscow at one point during the war. Had England fell the Russians might have drawn back and tried to hold up instead of advancing. They were the first troops into Berlin btw.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Rhun said:


> Keep in mind here that America tried to stay neutral in WWII (at least as far as direct military intervention was concerned). It was the attack by the Japanese (who were the German's allies) that brought the United States into the war. When you start a fight with somebody, and they kick your ass...that is your fault. Not the fault of the person who gave you the beat down.




This is funny, because Germany actually declared war on us after we declared war on Japan, and we were completely un-prepared for war before pearl harbor, when everyone and their brother signed up for the Army to go fight the Japanese, then we out-produced 'em



> Of course, I agree that is wasn't the fault of the German people, but of their leadership. But also keep in mind that the Nazi Party rose to power based on the people who elected them to power. They were a republic at the time the Nazi Party rose to prominence.




Although Hitler was very good at telling people what they wanted to hear, Germany got royally screwed over with the treaty of Versailles and had a messed up economy, Hitler told the people "We can be great again, I will fix the economy and Germany will once again become a great world power like it was" Hitler had an amazing amount of power over people and was very charismatic, and became the ('33 I think it was) Time magazine man of the year, he just used his abilities for bad.



> Actually I read someplace that the American leaders were almost glad (although not for Pearl Harbor or the loss of life) to get a reason to take it to the Germans. Can't remember in what but I saw plans for Germans planned invasion of England.
> 
> My observations:
> 
> Had that happened it would have been a different war as we would have had no place to land planes or a safe zone for ships. no place to launch a D-day assault and the Russians would have been without any kind of support. The Germans were ten miles from Moscow at one point during the war. Had England fell the Russians might have drawn back and tried to hold up instead of advancing. They were the first troops into Berlin btw.
> 
> HM




The Germans actually did plan to invade england, this would have happened about '42 ish according to the alternate history book I have on the subject, although it is unlikely that that would have happened, Britain pretty much controlled the seas and the Germans had no landing craft, although they did make movies like The Eagle has Landed about a German airborne drop into England to kill Churchill but I really doubt that England would have been invaded before Russia, they would have been pushed across the channel but after that it would have been put on hold, but on the Russian Front Germany came very close to winning, but what really stopped it, and here I go glorifying america again, but the invasion of Italy after Africa was taken opened up another front for the Germans to have to cover and mainly took Eastern Front people.

My 2 coppers on the subject (one of my favorites)

GM

EDIT with my main point for HM:

IF we had not entered the war, the British 8th army would have been driven out of Africa, then Russia would fall, then the Germans would develop landing craft, then America would have been the next target, maybe since we're over seas we would have been left alone, but assuming Hitler stayed in power and his economy didn't fall out from under him like some people predict it would have, then I think they were expansionist enough to come after us.


----------



## HolyMan

I thought it was snow stopped the Germans from invading Moscow? It was very early in the war (probably before even America was involved).

I remember the plans for the invasion of England only called to advance as far as London (stab at the heart and all that). They would have been hard pressed to keep any land they took in England and with Russia rolling in it would have been folly to stay. Just like the Romans over a 1,000 years before. 

You could do a hundred What If? stories about WWII. My greatest what if is... What if Hilter gained power through techology advances and manufacture. I mean they were inventing rockets, jet engines, and all that. They could have been a industrial power house had they stopped using it to try and conquer their neighbors.

Proven fact_  "Evil always loses in the end."_ - Wonder Woman, Justice Friends 

HM


----------



## Heathen72

HolyMan said:


> Proven fact_  "Evil always loses in the end."_ - Wonder Woman, Justice Friends
> HM




Annoying, then, that we always seem to be stuck in the middle.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Actually... what happened in Russia might have been intentional since they knew they could defeat Germany if they played their well worn winter defense card.  That being that the if the Russians held out and retreated far enough, they could crush an invader who wasn't used to fighting in, or had their supply lines mired in meters worth of snow. In all its a brilliant if not risky maneuver but it always seems to pan out, especially when the invader gets too greedy or overconfident. 

As a side note,  it's the same reason why the Russians, Chinese, and North Koreans always do their most brutial training excersizes in the winter, because they know the US never trains in severe winter conditions.

Now if Hitler would have started his major invasion earlier or held thier advance until the spring, thing would have been different, however since he thought he could finish off Stalin before first snow, he got himself pummeled when Stalins winter trained troops became active.


----------



## Scott DeWar

My two coppers:
Germany was getting ready to sign a deal with mexico and Mexico was to keep what they took.


----------



## Walking Dad

My take:

Bad people do bad things.

Bad people that come to powerful position can do proportionally worse.

I was myself never at WW2, so I cannot say with certainty what really happened. But I think I'm glad I'm not currently living in a dictatorship. But this is maybe just me 

And I hate generalizations.


----------



## HolyMan

Darn I still can't XP WD 

Will you take my I.O.U. 

HM


----------



## Rhun

GandalfMithrandir said:


> This is funny, because Germany actually declared war on us after we declared war on Japan, and we were completely un-prepared for war before pearl harbor, when everyone and their brother signed up for the Army to go fight the Japanese, then we out-produced 'em




True, but not exactly as simple as you make it sound. In September 1940, the Tripartite Pact united Japan, Italy and Germany to formalize the Axis Powers. It stipulated that any country not in the war (with the exception of the Soviet Union) that attacked any Axis Power would be forced to go to war against all three. This was before Pearl Harbor. (Although The US and Germany were actually fighting naval battles at this time, since the US had began to supply naval escort to British conveys, even though the US remained officially neutral).

When Japan invaded Indochina, the US responded by freezing all Japanese funds and putting an embargo on oil (we were the main supplier of oil to Japan at the time). Japan then attack Pearl Harbor and other Pacific assets. In response to that, the US declared war on Japan, which meant Germany and Italy had to declare war on the United States as was stipulated in the Tripartite Pact signed over a year before. 



GandalfMithrandir said:


> Although Hitler was very good at telling people what they wanted to hear, Germany got royally screwed over with the treaty of Versailles and had a messed up economy, Hitler told the people "We can be great again, I will fix the economy and Germany will once again become a great world power like it was" Hitler had an amazing amount of power over people and was very charismatic, and became the ('33 I think it was) Time magazine man of the year, he just used his abilities for bad.




Hitler most certainly took advantage of the fact that Germany had a horrible economy and was going through a depression. And was certainly charismatic (is that an 18 CHA?). But still, it was the people of Germany that allowed him to take power. People have a tendency to let their governments run amok. This is something I personally have lots of interest in...nothing drives me nuts more than the people that know everything about entertainment news, but don't know one thing about what is going on with their governments or even how their government is supposed to operate.


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> My take:
> 
> Bad people do bad things.
> 
> Bad people that come to powerful position can do proportionally worse.
> 
> I was myself never at WW2, so I cannot say with certainty what really happened. But I think I'm glad I'm not currently living in a dictatorship. But this is maybe just me




Well said, my friend!

And one of best friends is German, he lives in Köln. He was a foreign exchange student at my high school, and we've remained friends ever since.

And I think we are all glad that we don't live in dictatorships!


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Now if Hitler would have started his major invasion earlier or held thier advance until the spring, thing would have been different, however since he thought he could finish off Stalin before first snow, he got himself pummeled when Stalins winter trained troops became active.




Have you watched the movie Enemy At The Gates? I've always liked it, simply because it shows a different perspective of WW2 than we usually get to see.


----------



## HolyMan

Didn't no about the embargo of oil. But wasn't the presence of US troops in China another factor in the attack of Pearl Harbor (really the excuse they were going to anyway).

Not sure thought it was one of the reasons. I'm sure there was more than one.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Rhun said:


> ... People have a tendency to let their governments run amok. ...



Hey, people (as a group) are stupid. They even thought some others were not equal because of skin color or religion or anything.

One can only hope this gets better


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> Hey, people (as a group) are stupid. They even thought some others were not equal because of skin color or religion or anything.
> 
> One can only hope this gets better




Absolutely. And I think it slowly gets better over time. Of course, I'm not sure that "human nature" will ever allow us to live in a world free of war, hatred and bigotry.


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Didn't no about the embargo of oil. But wasn't the presence of US troops in China another factor in the attack of Pearl Harbor (really the excuse they were going to anyway).




I know that the USA did provide assistance to China, but I was under the impression it was simply logistical. The best I can find is that the US sent very few troops into China (and what I can find seems to indicate these were sent mid-1942, after Pearl Harbor). :shrug: Of course, who really knows?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

like the flying tigers in P-40s working with the Chinese before the US was officially involved.


----------



## Rhun

GandalfMithrandir said:


> like the flying tigers in P-40s working with the Chinese before the US was officially involved.




That's correct, but I believe the Flying Tigers were actually based out of Indonesia, and not based out of China.


----------



## Scott DeWar

My grandfather left Holland in WWII. It is suspected he was a Natxi Collaborator and had a price on his head. Because Indonesia was a colony of Holland he fled there, met grandma, dad was born and the Japasnese invaded. Grandma was killed, Gradpa and dad escaped on refugee ship called Hope. Came to California through Angle Island.

That is what I know of WWII.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Rhun: That is probably true, I know a lot more about the European Front than the Japanese front, a lot of which I learned from wargaming (as in the organizational structure from division to fireteam) and then from history books that I have, I find the European theater to be most interesting to me, personally.

Scott: That's cool! (I think, not cool your Grandma was killed)


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> My grandfather left Holland in WWII. It is suspected he was a Natxi Collaborator and had a price on his head. Because Indonesia was a colony of Holland he fled there, met grandma, dad was born and the Japasnese invaded. Grandma was killed, Gradpa and dad escaped on refugee ship called Hope. Came to California through Angle Island.
> 
> That is what I know of WWII.




I've always found war, and the events leading up to war, to be fascinating. So I've spent a lot of time studying them.

That is interesting about your grandfather. Always good to know where and how you came from!



GandalfMithrandir said:


> Rhun: That is probably true, I know a lot more about the European Front than the Japanese front, a lot of which I learned from wargaming (as in the organizational structure from division to fireteam) and then from history books that I have, I find the European theater to be most interesting to me, personally.




Axis & Allies!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

yes! and there is actually a site to play it online called Welcome to GamesByEmail

I play Axis and Allies and I play a game called "Flames of War" which is set up for 15 mm people and tanks and stuff but I use 1/72nd scale stuff, as there is more out there.


----------



## Rhun

GandalfMithrandir said:


> yes! and there is actually a site to play it online called Welcome to GamesByEmail
> 
> I play Axis and Allies and I play a game called "Flames of War" which is set up for 15 mm people and tanks and stuff but I use 1/72nd scale stuff, as there is more out there.




Sounds pretty sweet. I always loved playing Axis and Allies. Fun times.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

we could play a game! I wrote up instructions for a friend of mine who's just starting out, it uses the old map and a bunch of other optional rules

here's the directions:

[sblock=directions]
so, how you play is that at the start it will ask you for industrial stuff, you can click the plus for more or the - for fewer, this is also how it works with buying stuff, to move stuff for combat and noncombat moves, click on the country you want to attack, if you click the double arrows, then it will move all of the units of that type from that nation, and if you click the single arrow it moves one, you can attack subs with airctaft but they will retreat after one turn, and subs can load, move and attack all in the same turn, to switch the order by cost, you move the guy by clicking and dragging, I think, but I personally do not know why you would do that. during combat, to select people to destroy click on them with your mouse

and the following things are options:

No combat moves first turn for Russia

No economic victory for axis

Axis weapons development benefits (Germany Starts with Jets and Japan Starts with Super Subs)

Must Control Straits for Surface ship movement (you need to control both sides to be able to go through, this includes UK Sea Zone to the Baltic Sea Zone (by Germany), spain sea zone to western mediterranean sea zone (By Gibraltar) and central/eastern mediteranean sea zone to the northern mediterranean sea zone (By Caucasus)

No New Factories

Infantry Defend at One (Instead of Two)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

No econimoc victory for the axis makes for a tough game. Also no new factories so Japan can pump out tanks from India make it doubly so.

Hm


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

What I've found in my experience playing teachers, who usually beat me, is that if the Axis are going to get economic victory that they usually out-produce the allies so much that they're probably going to win, as they've most likely taken Russia at that point, but it can be turned around sometimes, I've seen it happen.

I've never played with no new factories but as Japan I put one in Manchuria as soon as I think I can hold it and I put one on indochina as soon as I think the same thing.

Infantry defend at one makes it REALLY hard to hold Russia, because the strategy that I've found works best is to switch from tons of infantry to tanks+fighters from Britain


----------



## Rhun

Sounds kinda fun, actually. It has been years since I've played any real wargames.

I keep thinking I'd like to run a Battletech game on the boards if there was enough people that had the rules...I'm not sure how it would play out in PBP, but I don't think it would be any worse than a roleplaying game.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I can probably start a game next week sometime if you PM me your email I can start it you'll probably win, since I'm kinda bad at it.

This will be my last post until sunday afternoon or later.


----------



## HolyMan

Hey GM want to know I searched for an online axis & allies game and found this...

TripleA

Very close to the original with alot of extra territories/stargety and now I am up way past my bedtime playing it. So thanks alot 

HM


----------



## Rhun

Looks interesting. I'll have to do some reading.


----------



## Walking Dad

We need more trailers!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PT6ZS5Wehk&feature=relmfu]YouTube - 'REAL STEEL' Offical Trailer Teaser HD[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdmupNxobP0&feature=relmfu]YouTube - 'Cowboys and Aliens' Trailer HD[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hljxH-QJq1g&feature=relmfu]YouTube - 'Paul' Trailer HD[/ame]


----------



## Rhun

And the Red Rocker, Mr. Sammy Hagar, was apparently contacted by aliens: Sammy Hagar says he was abducted by aliens - Entertainment - Music - TODAY.com. I'm guessing they downloaded his music. LOL.


----------



## Dragonwriter

I hadn't heard of that Real Steel one. Thanks!

Looks like Rock 'Em Sock 'Em Robots turned up to 11.  Should be fun.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Paul: too funny!
cowboys and Aliens: was that Summer Glau in the bar?
Real Steel: rock um sock um robots!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Usually when aliens upload info into a persons head the person gets access to all sorts of esoteric symbols and starmaps.  The person usually claims its their mission to spread this knowledge so they can prepare humanity.

I guess  the aliens picked the wrong band to mind prope because Sammy Hagar doesn't seem to know what info they gave him.


----------



## HolyMan

To funny WD I have Paul on my list of movies now thanks. 

This weekend it will be one of what I hope is the best movies of the year...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrIiYSdEe4E]YouTube - Sucker Punch - Official Trailer 2 [HD][/ame]

Great trailer...

HM


----------



## renau1g

I can tell you I thought that was the stupidest name ever, and I almost didn't want to see it for that same reason. My friend said, no, seriously, it'll be great, just get past the name. After seeing the trailer here, I'm sold. 

Still a terrible name....


----------



## HolyMan

I think for a long time now they have been giving movies stupid names.

Whoever gets paid to sit around thinking them up is overpaid. 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Which one are you talking about?

Cowboys and Aliens (based on a graphic novel by the same name)
or 
Sucker Punch?

I'm pretty sure "Real Steel" is not as laughable as "Battle Bots", "Battle Robots", or "Rock 'em Sock 'em Robots"

Also "Paul" is a better title then "Seth Rogan Plays an Alien with by guys from Shawn of the Dead!"


----------



## renau1g

Sucker Punch


----------



## jackslate45

it screws with you like a sucker punch does.  I thought it quite fitting.


----------



## Rhun

jackslate45 said:


> it screws with you like a sucker punch does.  I thought it quite fitting.




Next time somebody asks what movie i'm talking about, I'm just gonna sucker punch them! That'll teach 'em.


----------



## Relique du Madde

After you do that you should take 20 bucks from their wallet and light it on fire.


----------



## HolyMan

Relique du Madde said:


> After you do that you should take 20 bucks from their wallet and light it on fire.




Why does it sound like you know what that is like from experience. 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cause that's part of the movie theater experience.  Burning money then leaving with an excruciating pain in your gut.


----------



## HolyMan

I go to the movies about once a week. The only time I have a pain in my gut is when I spent that 20 bucks on a bad one. 

Why won't they let you have your money back? Is it the same as eating everything on your plate and saying it was terrible (even though it was the truth)?

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> I go to the movies about once a week. The only time I have a pain in my gut is when I spent that 20 bucks on a bad one.
> 
> Why won't they let you have your money back? Is it the same as eating everything on your plate and saying it was terrible (even though it was the truth)?




Actually, if you complain about how horrible the movie was, they will probably give you a free movie pass to come back. When I used to manage theaters way back in the day, it was far easier to issue a free pass than to deal with a complaining customer.


----------



## Walking Dad

Another trailer (fantasy, Natalie Portman)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FplWxtPzWY8&feature=relmfu]YouTube - 'Your Highness' Trailer HD[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rhun said:


> Actually, if you complain about how horrible the movie was, they will probably give you a free movie pass to come back. When I used to manage theaters way back in the day, it was far easier to issue a free pass than to deal with a complaining customer.




Hmm..  I do know that if you leave up to at least 35 minutes into the movie and ask for a refund you can get one.   I should know since my GF and I did that when we went to watched The Weather Man.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm..  I do know that if you leave up to at least 35 minutes into the movie and ask for a refund you can get one.   I should know since my GF and I did that when we went to watched The Weather Man.




Back when I worked for Cineplex Odeon (many, many years ago) it was company policy to never give refunds. We could give out free passes to come back...but once they had your money, they never let it go.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Interesting, maybe it was different when I went (To an AMC) because I used a debt card.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Interesting, maybe it was different when I went (To an AMC) because I used a debt card.




Back in the day, we didn't accept debit or credit cards at all, with the exception of AMEX. It was kinda crazy.


----------



## Walking Dad

Hey, new XP level names!
Relique du Madde is a Lama!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lama?!  I wanna be a sherpa!


----------



## renau1g

I'm a...Superhero!


----------



## Walking Dad

Now I'm envious...


----------



## Relique du Madde

No need to be.  I check the super power that Morrus rolled for him and it came out to: The ability to communicate and command fish and bivalves and aquatic arthropods, aquatic mollusks but only when equiped with a rotorary phone.


----------



## HolyMan

Wait what am I...?

Edit: Hmmm... a guide? a guide to what? Oh can I be an evil guide to lead you all to your doom...<insert evil laugh>

HM


----------



## Rhun

Thaumaturgist is pretty cool!


----------



## HolyMan

I'm sure most of you have XP'ed here but for those who haven't you should. And for those of you who have Thanks and check it out it is a crazy amount of XP in a single post.

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> I'm sure most of you have XP'ed here but for those who haven't you should. And for those of you who have Thanks and check it out it is a crazy amount of XP in a single post.
> 
> HM




Been there, done that.


----------



## Walking Dad

Rhun said:


> Been there, done that.



Same here.


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> Same here.




Good on you!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm not sure if I xped that one...


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm not sure if I xped that one...




Well, you can XP as many as you can find.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i had missed it too, but its been gotten about 15 reps ago.
looks like  I was the last to rep him at 1108 pm last night.


----------



## HolyMan

Just got bck from Sucker Punch and can not say anything about it without it being a spoiler it was that good of a story. (Hope that doesn't spoil it )

While there saw some new trailers I didn't know about. Let's see...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9PA0DiH1_E"]YouTube - Conan The Barbarian - Official Trailer (HD)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNk3YYYZydg"]YouTube - Captain America - Trailer 1 360p[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkTrG-gpIzE"]YouTube - 'Source Code' Trailer[/ame]



And this which is a new series starting next month

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb3_AyOplQw"]YouTube - "Camelot" - NEW, long trailer STARZ[/ame]


HM


----------



## jackslate45

Source code sounds interesting enough.  Im afraid it might end up as another matrix rip off though.


----------



## Walking Dad

I see your Camelot and raise with:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWIyCUHrESk&feature=related]YouTube - Game Of Thrones "Iron Throne" Trailer (HBO)[/ame]


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Just got bck from Sucker Punch and can not say anything about it without it being a spoiler it was that good of a story. (Hope that doesn't spoil it )





If I go see this, and it ends up sucking, I am going to pummel you on and about the head.


----------



## Rhun

I'm stoked for the Game of Thrones series...I don't have HBO, but planning on spending those nights at a friends to watch it. I just really, really hope they do it the justice it deserves.


----------



## Velmont

What, I'm a figther lvl 6? I would prefer to be a wizard.


----------



## Rhun

Velmont said:


> What, I'm a figther lvl 6? I would prefer to be a wizard.




Or, in non-D&D terms, you are one of the warriors who followed Achilles, and thus one of the best fighters in the world.


----------



## renau1g

I'm Batman...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Velmont said:


> What, I'm a figther lvl 6? I would prefer to be a wizard.




Yeah, but at least you're not  a mullosc, bean, or a Peruvian city.   Worst multi-class evar.


----------



## Walking Dad

renau1g said:


> I'm Batman...



... the Adam West incarnation!


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> I'm Batman...




I was thinking you were more like Robin.


----------



## HolyMan

I'll call WD...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbSP1EDWdzQ]YouTube - Arthur - Official Trailer 2 [HD][/ame]


HM


----------



## renau1g

Totally random post (and 100% appropriate for here), my daughter's daycare teacher is named Ms. Lamia. 

Awesome.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Totally random post (and 100% appropriate for here), my daughter's daycare teacher is named Ms. Lamia.
> 
> Awesome.




And frightening!


----------



## Dragonwriter

renau1g said:


> Totally random post (and 100% appropriate for here), my daughter's daycare teacher is named Ms. Lamia.
> 
> Awesome.




I'd be careful of what she teaches your kid. Could be a real man-eater.


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> I'll call WD...




So this Arthur is a second rate actor doing a Johnny Depp impersonation, mildy retarded, and not a drunk/addict?


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> I'll call WD...
> 
> YouTube - Arthur - Official Trailer 2 [HD]
> 
> 
> HM



I'm not impressed. But I liked the actor in St Trinians.


----------



## HolyMan

You win WD I fold. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Wait Russell Brand Stand Up...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4mXZ2FSlUo]YouTube - Russell Brand in New York City (Part 1)[/ame]


Back in the game... 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Why is it that the last mook in a M&M 2e fight is always the one who ends up dodging every attack and making every fort save?


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Totally random post (and 100% appropriate for here), my daughter's daycare teacher is named Ms. Lamia.
> 
> Awesome.




is she a noble?


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Why is it that the last mook in a M&M 2e fight is always the one who ends up dodging every attack and making every fort save?




I'm pretty sure that is just the way it happens in every game.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That mook's next round ended with a complete smackdown.  Since the mooks were fleeing after receiving damage (technically they aren't minions), there is technically one more left, however that last surviving one keeps getting stunned locked before it could flee.


----------



## Rhun

Poor mooks!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I got this one "mind mapping" program for my droid and while mapping out my ideas for my mm3 super game I'm noticing how free form it is.  Several plots interest, with a minor one only seeming to come into play in the from of an event.  However, that event is a linked to a badguy who is working in the back ground.  One things for sue, it's going to be an interesting story arch


----------



## stonegod

Observation of the day: 
 1) I'm addicted to Mass Effect
 2) More people should play Living Eberron


----------



## HolyMan

IS this why...?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYKCmB_vOyE]YouTube - Mass Effect sex scene[/ame]


And most people are playing Living Pathfinder. Please hop aboard. 

HM


----------



## jackslate45

Ill just leave this here

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Mwiqq-Y5r4]YouTube - Female Shepard and Ashley romance.[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

she caught (s)him trying two walk out the door. LOL    Doesn't Shepard know that you sneak out when the girl's asleep and not when she's waking up?


----------



## HolyMan

OMG... So now the question is "What gender is stonegod's character?" 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> Wait Russell Brand Stand Up...
> 
> YouTube - Russell Brand in New York City (Part 1)
> 
> 
> Back in the game...
> 
> HM




You cannot beat this for a stand-up on a d20 site:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyxnEKTjhj0]YouTube - D&D by Stephen Lynch, Live at El Rey[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

now that is funny!


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> Observation of the day:
> 1) I'm addicted to Mass Effect





Who isn't?


----------



## renau1g

stonegod said:


> Observation of the day:
> 1) I'm addicted to Mass Effect
> 2) More people should play Living Eberron




I am addicted to Dragon's Age II... hence my slower posting...I also starting playing Portal again. Good times. 

I concur with #2.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> I am addicted to Dragon's Age II... hence my slower posting...I also starting playing Portal again. Good times.




I've been planning on trying that one, but I need to get my console fixed again first.


----------



## HolyMan

_*pushes the pot over to WD*_

"You win Tex. I'm done." the lone card-man says before getting up and leaving the table.

Great stuff WD I use to work at Taco Bell about 20 years ago and my friend Edwin and I would get some RP in as we closed the store. Then head home a game with the rest of the guys. Good times 

HM


----------



## stonegod

HolyMan said:


> OMG... So now the question is "What gender is stonegod's character?"



Yes.


----------



## stonegod

renau1g said:


> I am addicted to Dragon's Age II... hence my slower posting...I also starting playing Portal again. Good times.



Done my three playthroughs (based on my three canon DA:O playthroughs). Back to ME1 now.


----------



## renau1g

Just about done Act II on my 1st playthrough as a good-rogue, partway through as an evil-ish two handed fighter, and just started as a mage. 

The only thing that sucks is there are no other sword and shield fighters outside of Aveline...that I've seen.


----------



## jackslate45

Dragon age is one my video game supplier (AKA Game Stop) keeps telling me to buy.  I just dont have the time for it right now 

I might buy it here soon though.  I have a stack of DVDs to watch first though.


----------



## Rhun

So I take it DA2 is a fun game? How is the story line?


----------



## stonegod

renau1g said:


> The only thing that sucks is there are no other sword and shield fighters outside of Aveline...that I've seen.



She's it. There is one other fighter you can recruit who can do defending okay (as can any two hander), though. I did two playthroughs w/o her (though I was sword/board myself in one... not my fave).







Rhun said:


> So I take it DA2 is a fun game? How is the story line?



I enjoyed the game. The narrative is much differently structured than the first. Less "We must save the world" and more "Caught up in (more and more) epic events". That has rubbed some the wrong way (my wife didn't think it was epic enough until the WHAM at the end). 

I enjoyed it.


----------



## renau1g

I like it, but I never played the first one. I've heard some complaints it's more like an action-RPG (like Mass Effect) then a more traditional RPG (like Baldur's Gate) which it is. I'm fine with it and they've streamlined things from what I hear (like not changing companions armor). 

I like the story a lot also, some cool stuff so far (again, about 2/3 of the way through).


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> I like it, but I never played the first one. I've heard some complaints it's more like an action-RPG (like Mass Effect) then a more traditional RPG (like Baldur's Gate) which it is. I'm fine with it and they've streamlined things from what I hear (like not changing companions armor).
> 
> I like the story a lot also, some cool stuff so far (again, about 2/3 of the way through).





I've never played the first either, just heard lots of talk about the second. I prefer ME style action-RPG, so that should be good for me.


----------



## Insight

I'm enjoying Rift.  It's not taking up nearly as much time as WoW used to... which is a big plus!


----------



## Rhun

Insight said:


> I'm enjoying Rift.  It's not taking up nearly as much time as WoW used to... which is a big plus!




When I first saw someone mention Rift, I thought they were talking about a Rifts MMORPG. I had to ask for much more detail. LOL.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> When I first saw someone mention Rift, I thought they were talking about a Rifts MMORPG. I had to ask for much more detail. LOL.



I do wonder when Siembieda is going to sue them for trademark issues. It would match historical trends.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Most likely.  Hell if he could, I wouldn't put it past him if he sued someone for defamation/libel for saying that Palladium has the worse set of rules of any and all PRGs and that Kevin Siembieda thinks too highly of his typed piles of excrement to update, modernize, or even make his "house rules" playable/usable for any context.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> I do wonder when Siembieda is going to sue them for trademark issues. It would match historical trends.




Agreed. The guy does seem extremely sue-happy.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

post 1000 again

do we want to start fray 3 or keep this one rolling, or Brother Shatterstone will come down and close this one just like the last one, but I doubt that.


----------



## Rhun

GandalfMithrandir said:


> post 1000 again
> 
> do we want to start fray 3 or keep this one rolling, or Brother Shatterstone will come down and close this one just like the last one, but I doubt that.





Either way. But according to Morrus there is no longer a 1000-post thread limit.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think the mods said somewhere that the 1000 limit has come and gone.  So, I think it would be safe to continue to post until they lock.


----------



## HolyMan

ANd I was so wanting to start 

*The Fray - Tres*

Oh well, Asi es la vida!

So that is 2,000 off topic posts in less than a year. Hmm.... wonder how many are from Scott 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> I think the mods said somewhere that the 1000 limit has come and gone.  So, I think it would be safe to continue to post until they lock.




post til they lock it! that i like.


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> ANd I was so wanting to start
> 
> *The Fray - Tres*
> 
> Oh well, Asi es la vida!
> 
> So that is 2,000 off topic posts in less than a year. Hmm.... wonder how many are from Scott
> 
> HM




i will ignore that.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

HM if you want to start fray tres you may, I was going to let someone else start the new one anyway


----------



## Relique du Madde

DAMN YOU! DAMN YOU STAN LEE!!









> The animated TV show and comic book, being co-developed by no less a superhero authority than Spider-Man co-creator Stan Lee (pictured, right), won’t be out until next year, but this week EW offers an exclusive early look at Arnold’s cartoon alter-ego. “The Governator is going to be a great superhero, but he’ll also be Arnold Schwarzenegger,” Lee says of the semi-fictional character. “We’re using all the personal elements of Arnold’s life. We’re using his wife [Maria Shriver]. We’re using his kids. We’re using the fact that he used to be governor. Only after he leaves the governor’s office, Arnold decides to become a crime fighter and builds a secret high-tech crime-fighting center under his house in Brentwood.”
> 
> Along with the Arnold Cave, the Governator will have a fleet of super vehicles at his disposal, a closet full of “Super Suits” that allow him to fly and perform other super stunts, and a team of colorful sidekicks, such as Zeke Muckerberg, the precocious 13-year-old computer whiz who acts as the Governator’s cybersecurity expert. Naturally, there will also be recurring supervillains — including an evil organization called Gangsters Imposters Racketeers Liars & Irredeemable Ex-cons (or G.I.R.L.I.E. Men, for short). For Schwarzenegger, the cartoon is obviously the next best thing to being President. “I love the idea of a control center below my house with a path so that boats and submarines can go right into the ocean,” he tells EW. “In the cartoon, my house is much closer to the beach than where we live, but, you know, it’s a cartoon.”




Just had to ruin some of obvious jokes I was could have used (or planned to use) in my game.


----------



## HolyMan

Scott said:
			
		

> i will ignore that.




Oh really? 

I have it on good authority that you have over 200 posts in this thread, that means 20% of this nonsense is yours. 

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Spring break is next week for me, I'm not doing anything other than nerf practice, so I can dig up some of those unless Scott wants to confess as to how many exactly there are.


----------



## renau1g

Spring break now? I thought you guys had it a couple weeks back? I know we did two weeks ago I think.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

nope, starts friday, but I have a college visit that day and won't be around


----------



## jackslate45

ah college vists.  I remember those.  We were allowed 3.  I went to the one school i knew i was going to, and took the other two days off.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

we get the day off if we're going to go for a visit, I'm 90% sure that I'm going to this one, the average GPA of incoming students is 3.7, mine is a 3.2 ish, but it is AVERAGE and that's not what colleges really look at anyway, which is the test scores, my ACT was a 26, 28 on the reading part, with history as my primary interest that should be good, also I do a lot of extra curricular activities (Karate for 11 years now, and being a pseudo-sensei, 2 mission trips after this summer, a hike on the Appalachian Trail, numerous trips to old Civil War Battlefields in addition to helping start a gaming club at my school)

so I should be able to go, especially as I express lots of interest in them, I go to visit days sometimes, I know many of the Profs and most of the admissions staff

But my fingers are crossed for this school, as I love love love it and would hate not to go there.


----------



## Scott DeWar

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Spring break is next week for me, I'm not doing anything other than nerf practice, so I can dig up some of those unless Scott wants to confess as to how many exactly there are.




how many? all of my posts in this thread are nonsense


----------



## jackslate45

isn't that the very purpose of this thread?


----------



## Scott DeWar

3+3+2+2+3+2+2+4+7+5=33

5+3+5+7+5+3+4+2+5+3=42

4+3+4+5+3+4+4+4+4+5=40

4+4+4+5+4+4+1+6+4+4=40

5+4+1+5+2+4+2+3+6+3=30

3+1+1+4+2+3+6+3+2+1=26

1+1+0+1+1+1+2+2=9

``````````grand total:  210 total posts in this thread.

holy man, you shall soon find out.

have you figured it out yet?

there is a pattern here.

if you think that I am going page by page counting my posts, you are right. If you think that the search tool would work for me, you are wrong. that is a subscriber only feature.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Google is hooking Kansas up with Gigabyte per second internet connection!??!!?  Damn you California for your business unfriendly business environment!  We need to be able to access all those wifis*




*  Yes, I realize that 1g bit rate only applies to cable connections, but still.


----------



## HolyMan

I hope Scott you are not so bored you are going page by page and counting your posts. That's what the search tool is for just type in Scott DeWar in the posts by user spot. (Although that only list the last 200 posts max)

In other unrelated Fray news I found this as I was looking for something to put into that new LotR 4e game wanted thread.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDhnOs4BOJ0&feature=related"]YouTube - Lord of the Rings III - Witch King Deleted Scene[/ame]


HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

That army looks like it must be over 9000!.



I never get tired of that.


----------



## Insight

Rhun said:


> When I first saw someone mention Rift, I thought they were talking about a Rifts MMORPG. I had to ask for much more detail. LOL.




The funny thing is that Rift put a disclaimer that the game has zero to do with the Rifts RPG.  Despite claims from a friend of mine that it does.  I've been playing the game for several weeks and I have yet to see the first similarity.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Google is hooking Kansas up with Gigabyte per second internet connection!??!!?  Damn you California for your business unfriendly business environment!  We need to be able to access all those wifis*
> 
> *  Yes, I realize that 1g bit rate only applies to cable connections, but still.




Not to pimp my job or anything...but if you want to pay for it, I can probably get you a gigabyte connection installed pretty much anywhere in the United States. Or at least, one of my carriers probably can.


----------



## Rhun

Insight said:


> The funny thing is that Rift put a disclaimer that the game has zero to do with the Rifts RPG.  Despite claims from a friend of mine that it does.  I've been playing the game for several weeks and I have yet to see the first similarity.




It was just a misunderstanding from what somebody had said, and what my ears actually heard.


----------



## jackslate45

Last night at the bar, a friend of mine was asking how he would run a Resident Evil game.  With my very small knowledge of ALL the game systems (only had experience in 3.5, pathfinder, 4th ed, and Call of Cthulu,)  I thought I ask here.

Also, my DM in my IRL rolled 19 confirmed crits during our pathfinder game.  No one died.


----------



## Walking Dad

List of good zombie RPGs (your asking for a system right)):

- D20 - Resident Evil - The Umbrella Files
(To work with CoC d20)
- All Flesh Must Be Eaten
- World of Darkness Core Rule Book plus Antagonists
- Savage Worlds: Zombie Run


More recommendations depend on which game or movie you want to use specifically.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I won't spoil anything but I think our carrion crown group might be screwed for this adventure, having the paladin along will help, though.


----------



## renau1g

Naw, I'm sure my PC will be able to use some Diplomacy on any undead we come across...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

it's mainly the first one, with the village that I'm worried about, we don't seem to get along well, and I doubt we'll get along with the villagers, assuming we even stay long enough to get a chance to get to know the villagers, we'll see, it'll probably work out OK


----------



## Scott DeWar

You just got a +2 in trust, didnt you?


----------



## Rhun

jackslate45 said:


> Last night at the bar, a friend of mine was asking how he would run a Resident Evil game.  With my very small knowledge of ALL the game systems (only had experience in 3.5, pathfinder, 4th ed, and Call of Cthulu,)  I thought I ask here.
> 
> Also, my DM in my IRL rolled 19 confirmed crits during our pathfinder game.  No one died.




d20 Modern seems capable of supporting such a game.


----------



## Walking Dad

Rhun said:


> d20 Modern seems capable of supporting such a game.



Yes, but the critters may be a bit difficult to make. Zombies immune to crits also makes the favorite headshot tactic from the game impossible.
BTW, the latest AFMBE core book had also d20 modern conversion rules.
If you go d20 modern, their is also the Blood & Brains sourcebook.


----------



## renau1g

I'd just add a quick houserule that any 20 kills a zombie. aka it's a headshot.


----------



## Walking Dad

Yeah, or you could use one of the many good games and supplements out there.It depends on how many money you want to spent.


----------



## jackslate45

plot wise, I believe the idea is starting at either RE1/0 (they are still deciding how they would handle 0, as it only features 2 people) and you would "play" though the games in order.  So we could play as Chris, Jill, Barry, Rebecca, Brad (Pilot's name right?) or Billy Cowen (Just retcon it that Billy went with Rebecca in case we have more people) and go through the house.  

Granted, this is in pre-pre-planning phases, so I can suggest anything.  

is there an SRD for d20 modern / d20 CoC?  I'm fairly certain he would not want to buy anything before looking at whats free.


----------



## Insight

That game sounds like fun.  Heck, anything that's not D&D right now sounds like fun.  I get burned out on D&D sometimes and hanker for something new to try.  Good luck on your game!


----------



## Rhun

jackslate45 said:


> is there an SRD for d20 modern




Yep, right here d20 Modern SRD.


----------



## Walking Dad

CoC 20 is sadly not available for free as an SRD. But the rules are similar enough to use the above linked book with d20 modern without many difficulties.


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> CoC 20 is sadly not available for free as an SRD. But the rules are similar enough to use the above linked book with d20 modern without many difficulties.




Yeah, you can at least use the Modern SRD to get a general idea of things, and then decide if you want to look into CoC or something else.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*a belated birthday wish*

happy late birthday Rhun! i drink this in your honor!!


----------



## HolyMan

Ack! I missed a B-Day.

I must celebrate too!! 

Happy belated B-Day Rhun. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well that was the last two kirin ichabns in my fridge.


----------



## HolyMan

I am heading out going to my brothers to watch game I will pick one up from the liquor store. 

HM


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> happy late birthday Rhun! i drink this in your honor!!




Thanks Dewar!



HolyMan said:


> Ack! I missed a B-Day.
> 
> I must celebrate too!!
> 
> Happy belated B-Day Rhun.
> 
> HM




Thanks, HM!


----------



## stonegod

Insight said:


> That game sounds like fun.  Heck, anything that's not D&D right now sounds like fun.  I get burned out on D&D sometimes and hanker for something new to try.  Good luck on your game!



Didn't you just start a D&D game?


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> Didn't you just start a D&D game?




Ha! Stonegod has the right of it.


----------



## HolyMan

Your Welcome Rhun...

In other news I am upset about the NCAA championship game. I thought I was watching a high school game there for a minute. 

HM


----------



## Insight

stonegod said:


> Didn't you just start a D&D game?




I mean IRL.  On EN World, I can control the pace of the game a lot better than in my face to face games and it seems less like burnout.  Don't get me wrong - I would like some other offerings here, but they seem rather rare.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Too bad you arn't here. I have friends that have been itchin for some gurps.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Someday I'll get the GURPS main rulebook, then I might play a gurps WWII game here, assuming people would tolerate my non-knowledge of the rules.

Also this is a ways off, as I'm not sure when I'm going to get the rules for it, I have the WWII rules, not the main ones.


----------



## Rhun

Insight said:


> I mean IRL.  On EN World, I can control the pace of the game a lot better than in my face to face games and it seems less like burnout.  Don't get me wrong - I would like some other offerings here, but they seem rather rare.




The trouble here is if you play anything other than D&D it is often hard to get enough players interested.


----------



## renau1g

HolyMan said:


> Your Welcome Rhun...
> 
> In other news I am upset about the NCAA championship game. I thought I was watching a high school game there for a minute.
> 
> HM




I think high school's shoot better than 20% from the floor... at least US ones. CDN ones are lucky to hit the teens


----------



## Scott DeWar

And you being a Kanukski, you are allowed to say that!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I almost feel like a real developer.  I was working on a flash game and I finished porting it to android air .      Now begins the annoying task of fixing its issues.


----------



## Scott DeWar

and thus is the first step to being a softwere developer.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> I almost feel like a real developer.  I was working on a flash game and I finished porting it to android air .      Now begins the annoying task of fixing its issues.




Ah, the vagaries of quality assurance.


----------



## Scott DeWar

This just *has* to be posted here:



Rhun said:


> I know, I know...I had to get my inferior 4E PC done for Insight's game. And I hate to say it, but (at least for me) 4E characters are much harder and confusing to build than a 3E character. Maybe it is just lack of experience, but boy are they time consuming.






Scott DeWar said:


> yet *ANOTHER* reason why 4e is such an inferiour game system.




I just hope [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] and [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] won't notice it.


----------



## Rhun

For the record, I didn't say it was inferior...those are Dewar's words.  I just noted that it takes me far longer to build a character at this point than it takes me to throw together a 3E PC.


----------



## renau1g

I would surmise it's experience. I could put together a level 1 4e PC in under a few minutes or so. Pathfinder/3e takes me much longer now. I made a level 1  sorcerer for Carrion Crown and it took me a few hours to go through the various bloodlines, the traits, etc. that I wasn't familiar with. 

I think I've settled into my head what the key difference between the systems are. 4e promotes balance as one of it's key pillars in design. A fighter is never made obsolete by the mage or cleric. Spellcasters are now more or less in line with martial classes with respect to their effectiveness. 3e had the traditional, fighters are strong to start but gradually see their effectiveness diminish (especially when you had the mexican standoff between two high level fighters waiting for the other one to get in close so he could make a full attack) where mages start very weak and minimal spell options. As they level their power level increases exponentially. 

Personally, I prefer a slow and steady power increase to the one that starts off really low and ends really high. Again, not right or wrong, but that's a key difference. 

Another major difference is on the combat side. 4e promotes the more epic, set-piece battles (which consequently take longer to resolve) as their bread and butter, which can be annoying as sometimes you just want to ambush that scouting party of kobolds, but they each take 3-4 hits to drop. (you can use minions of course). 3e tends to have smaller combat locations, less number of foes and combat tends to be a bit swingier, especially with save or die spells at higher levels and small amounts of hit points at lower levels. 

For me I prefer the longer, more tactically focused battles, but some prefer the shorter, quicker battles. I don't think either's better, just different. I think 4e requires the DM to only put in combat's that have meaning to the story because you can easily get bogged down in somewhat meaningless combat encounters and leads to boredom. That's why most of the 4e modules have sucked large so far, they're just a string of combat encounters pasted together.


----------



## Velmont

Sounds a fair analysis. But I would add something. When it come to skills, 3e give a more flexible way to handle skill and give a way to give some personality to your character.

4e have simplified the skill system to a point where skill doesn't define much your character as 3e did. As renau1g told, there is nothing bad to it. But I always had a preference on point system, and I must tell my favorite character on EnWorld up to now was a Rinaldo the Merchant (a 3rd edition Rogue), which allowed me to give more sense to his Merchant background than I was able to do it with Leonard Doherty (a 4th edition Bard)


----------



## Rhun

Thanks for the analysis, guys. As I stated, I'm sure my personal hardships with PC creation in 4E are simply due to my lack of experience. And it seems like everyone has conflicting opinions on what feats/powers/etc are best for a PC.


----------



## renau1g

Velmont said:


> 4e have simplified the skill system to a point where skill doesn't define much your character as 3e did. As renau1g told, there is nothing bad to it. But I always had a preference on point system, and I must tell my favorite character on EnWorld up to now was a Rinaldo the Merchant (a 3rd edition Rogue), which allowed me to give more sense to his Merchant background than I was able to do it with Leonard Doherty (a 4th edition Bard)




I like that my non-combat options are now not competing directly with (in all likelihood) superior combat-related options. Profession was great...except outside of your PC I didn't see any others spend more than 1 point on it. Great for background, but why do I need to spend a point on it? 

I like saying, before I took up the sword, my hero was a blacksmith, but after the goblins invaded his town and slew his family, Reginald took arms and after some training became a Fighter. The DM looks at the sheet "Oh, sorry, you didn't take Profession (Blacksmith)" 

I guess profession was potentially marginally useful in 3e while you had to wait for spellcasters to craft/scribe their stuff to pick up a handful of gold. 

Again, I find that by removing a lot of the really focused, specified skills, it actually opened things up more and feels less restrictive. Outside of Perform/Profession I think all the skills ended up in 4e just somewhat grouped (and even PF did that).

Spot/Listen/Search -> Perception
Balance/Tumble -> Acrobatics
Jump/Climb -> Athletics

Etc, etc.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

oh dear oh dear oh dear, I worry for our group


----------



## Rhun

Ryan, in a 4E game, if a Fighter and a Rogue of the same level and optimal build engage in combat with each other, who will win?

I'm just curious, because from my perspective (as a grognard, of course), there is no way a Rogue should be able to defeat a Fighter in straight up combat. However, my impression of 4E is that is is quite possible the Rogue would win in the fight.


----------



## renau1g

Hmmm...well, if the rogue can regularly generate combat advantage he'd likely win (same as getting his backstab in prior editions), but without that advantage he's using smaller weapons (usually dagger) vs a superior hp/defenses so their damage could likely be relatively similar. A fighter's survivability would likely give him the edge IMO. Rogue probably has 16 AC at level 1, Fighter has 17-20 (whether using a shield or not). 

One huge advantage is that once the Rogue's next to him, he's not going anywhere...

An very-optimized Fighter like Beowulf (Whoops! Browser Settings Incompatible) would probably wipe the floor with a rogue...once he got his hands on him.


----------



## renau1g

GandalfMithrandir said:


> oh dear oh dear oh dear, I worry for our group




So true...they did say ""Get'em boys! Get'em good!"" so Todarg took that as hostile


----------



## Rhun

You are definitely the 4E expert around these parts!


----------



## Walking Dad

Velmont said:


> Sounds a fair analysis. But I would add something. When it come to skills, 3e give a more flexible way to handle skill and give a way to give some personality to your character.
> 
> 4e have simplified the skill system to a point where skill doesn't define much your character as 3e did. As renau1g told, there is nothing bad to it. But I always had a preference on point system, and I must tell my favorite character on EnWorld up to now was a Rinaldo the Merchant (a 3rd edition Rogue), which allowed me to give more sense to his Merchant background than I was able to do it with Leonard Doherty (a 4th edition Bard)



We just realized in HM Carrion Crown game how useless un-optimized Diplomacy is in Pathfinder. And 3.5 had Use Rope. I prefer the 4e solution for fantasy games.


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> We just realized in HM Carrion Crown game how useless un-optimized Diplomacy is in Pathfinder. And 3.5 had Use Rope. I prefer the 4e solution for fantasy games.




I do admit that I think Use Rope was sort of a silly skill.


----------



## renau1g

2e had some silly non-weapon proficencies, 4e has the Linguist feat. There's lots of crappy options in every edition


----------



## Velmont

It is not in the skill list I see a flaw, but the fact that in 4e edition you are either train or not in a skill. You can use some of your precious feat to play with it, but you have less flexibility on your skill modifier than the 3e.

For the skill list, I also thought, there was some skill that was mostly useless or that should be regroup. I liked what Mutant and Mastermind did.

I would have preferred something in between the two edition I think.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> 2e had some silly non-weapon proficencies, 4e has the Linguist feat. There's lots of crappy options in every edition




In pretty much every game!


----------



## renau1g

Velmont said:


> It is not in the skill list I see a flaw, but the fact that in 4e edition you are either train or not in a skill. You can use some of your precious feat to play with it, but you have less flexibility on your skill modifier than the 3e.
> 
> For the skill list, I also thought, there was some skill that was mostly useless or that should be regroup. I liked what Mutant and Mastermind did.
> 
> I would have preferred something in between the two edition I think.




Ah, I see. Yeah, I do prefer that from Pathfinder, you can train in a non-class skill but you get a +3 bump if it's your class skill.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> For the record, I didn't say it was inferior...those are Dewar's words.  I just noted that it takes me far longer to build a character at this point than it takes me to throw together a 3E PC.




Actually if you look, he did say that.



Rhun said:


> I know, I know...I had to get my inferior 4E PC done for Insight's game. And I hate to say it, but (at least for me) 4E characters are much harder and confusing to build than a 3E character. Maybe it is just lack of experience, but boy are they time consuming.






Scott DeWar said:


> yet *ANOTHER* reason why 4e is such an inferiour game system.


----------



## renau1g

Really? I thought it was this:



Rhun said:


> I know, I know...I had to get my superior 4E PC done for Insight's game. And I hate to say it, but (at least for me) 4E characters are much harder to build than a 3E character. Maybe it is just lack of experience, but boy are they time consuming.






Scott DeWar said:


> yet *ANOTHER* reason why 4e is such a superior game system. Best iteration of D&D evah!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh, no. You are most incredibly and sadly mistaken. I was right!


----------



## Rhun

Ack! I've been editied!


----------



## Scott DeWar

huh? Wacha meen by dat?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> huh? Wacha meen by dat?




That you boys are changing my words to suit your own purposes. You're like the media!


----------



## Walking Dad

Please take a look and vote:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/pathfinder-rpg-discussion/303946-vote-here-what-contest-3-a.html

I know it is dangerous to post this in this thread, as Scott DeWar already voted for the other entry  ...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Walking Dad said:


> Please take a look and vote:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/pathfinder-rpg-discussion/303946-vote-here-what-contest-3-a.html
> 
> I know it is oh so very dangerous and scary to post this in this thread-too scary for a little ole walking dad like this one, and as Scott DeWar already voted for the *OTHER* entry  ...




What ever are you talking about? Dangerous to post here?


----------



## Walking Dad

Scott DeWar said:


> What ever are you talking about? Dangerous to post here?



"Dangerous" as I will maybe only motivate people who vote for the firewig swarm:

1Mac's Firewig Swarm 		 		1Mac, bouncyhead, Dog Moon, kelseus, paradox42, Patryn of Elvenshae, ruemere, *Scott DeWar*, SelcSilverhand, steenan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh! how ever did my name get there? oops. um, busted. it was actually very hard to choose one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I don't know what a firewig is, but a swarm of them isn't what I think of when I saw that.  Instead, I voted fungal zombie.


----------



## renau1g

I'm 10000% susceptible to zombies, my favourite villians are them, more of a force of nature, never stopping to rest, always moving forward, an inexorable monster(s) that can't be reasoned with or bribed or anything.


----------



## Velmont

Walking Dad's monster make me remember this, so I couldn't do anything else than vote for it.


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> Please take a look and vote:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/pathfinder-rpg-discussion/303946-vote-here-what-contest-3-a.html




I would have voted for your Zombie, but the poll is closed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> I would have voted for your Zombie, but the poll is closed.




[MENTION=2795]Mark Chance[/MENTION]: can you add Rhun to WD's votes?


----------



## Walking Dad

I have won, so it is fine 
No need to add Rhun's vote.

Hey, no problem that you voted for the other monster. I will stillaccept a friendship request any time 

But thanks to all of you who voted for me!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I had almost broke down and flipped a coin.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I had almost broke down and flipped a coin.




Better than breaking down and crying.


----------



## Scott DeWar

tru dat


----------



## HolyMan

Congrats WD Here's hoping I need not face that monster in Hall of the Dwarven Lords. 

Hey Scott - I had something I waned to tell you about your LPF character (the fire wizard) but don;t think I can do it here as that would make it "on topic" LOL. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

HM: Why do you think you cannot discuss it here? 
This is a thread for a wandering subjet, so it is on topic for being off topic. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Rhun

So Dewar, did I tell you that for my birthday my girl got me a couple bottles of Scotch? Macallan 18, and Balvanie 21. I didn't ask how much she spent between the two...but I know it had to have been several hundred dollars. The only problem? I'm afraid to drink Scotch that is that expensive!


----------



## HolyMan

Well Rhun you should go and buy the cheapest you can find and then compare the hang-overs. (see if  the expensive stuff is truly worth it, )

Scott this thread is in Talking the Talk where discussion about things going on in games should be done. But The Fray shouldn't get into a bunch of rules and such this is like a lounge away from all that. I will post up in the LPF OOC. 

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Well Rhun you should go and buy the cheapest you can find and then compare the hang-overs. (see if  the expensive stuff is truly worth it, )




To get me to the point where I develop a hangover would require large volumes of scotch...so I'm not sure I'm ready to do that test using bottles that cost $150+ each. I'll happily try it with the cheap bottles though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

OK, Rhune. Here is what you do. Deliver the bottles to me and I will give my opinion on them once a night so you won't feel bad about drinking them. I will do this just for you as a year long birthday present. How do you like that as an idea?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Holy man, here in the lounge is the best place to discuss rules!!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Scott DeWar said:


> Holy man, here in the lounge is the best place to discuss rules!!




No! No no no! Keep your rules discussions out of our all-around laziness!  

The only rules discussions in this thread are for Edition War purposes. 
And it's pretty obvious you weren't talking about starting up any Edition Warring, so get your peace-mongering little rules discussion out of here.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> OK, Rhune. Here is what you do. Deliver the bottles to me and I will give my opinion on them once a night so you won't feel bad about drinking them. I will do this just for you as a year long birthday present. How do you like that as an idea?





It is a tempting offer. And if you lived closer, I might take you up on that.


----------



## HolyMan

see below - sorry DW

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

I do not have the adventurer's armory. i might be aboe to get access to it in the very near future. I will definately look into this information.  for this is worthey informaition born to be part of  [EDITION WARS START] MOST EXCELLENT AND ULTAMATELY SUPERIOR RPG SYSTEM THAT IS PATHFINDER!! [/EDITION WARS STOP]

Dragon writer, will that work for the edition wars requim?



Scott DeWar said:


> This is a test: [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] is a communist kanukski!


----------



## HolyMan

Moved - see Scott I told you. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Well if these rules don't help to make Pathfinder the best ever I don't know what will.

Add alchemist fire to the material component of a casting of _Burning Hands _and one target that fails his Reflex save (your choice) catches on fire as if struck by alchemist fire.

For Fireball it is one target per caster level.

And flask of acid to a an _Acid Arrow_ spell and gain +1 round duration. Add to _Grease _and gain 1pt acid damage/round a creature is in the spell.

Add tanglefoot bag to a _Web_ spell and increase the DC for breaking free.

Very cool stuff.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> It is a tempting offer. And if you lived closer, I might take you up on that.




it has been sunny and in the 80's here.



Scott DeWar said:


> This is a test: [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] is a communist kanukski!


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know... with the site's new additions, I wonder if you can "google" bomb yourself to bump up your numbers... so.. here goes.  

Blah

Let's see if my Menions and Mentioned now


----------



## Relique du Madde

Relique du Madde said:


> You know... with the site's new additions, I wonder if you can google bomb to bump up your numbers... so.. here goes.
> 
> Let's see if my Mentions and Mentioned now




It should make another mention... I think...  that and a qoute..

Interestingly enough it keeps mentioning Rel (Relique has "Rel"  in it) or :[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] when I put in my own screen name. I guess you can't mention yourself and you can't quote yourself (and have it count), which is a good thing.


----------



## HolyMan

We truly are Madde aren't we? 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just checking if they put in proper safeguards into the system.  What I wonder if what happens on Rel's side.  If he ended up seeing the mentions before they were deleted or if his numbers went up.

After all, I tend to erase mentions when the people respond, so it would be good to know if someone has an old mention.  Also, does quoted mentions perpetuate the mention?  (Just thinking of the infinity loop that can result is crazy).



EDIT:  Interesting.  The multiple mentions to Rel (that were deleted) in one post counted as one mention (before they were deleted).  As a result, my mentions went from 30 (before the test) to 32 (after the test).

Also 5 people had placed tags... most of the tags wereby Holyman.


----------



## HolyMan

I remember seeing a quoted mention listed in my notifications once.

Someone mentioned me. Somebody else quoted the post and I got re-mentioned.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

This is a test: [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] is a communist kanukski!


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> I remember seeing a quoted mention listed in my notifications once.
> 
> Someone mentioned me. Somebody else quoted the post and I got re-mentioned.
> 
> HM






Scott DeWar said:


> This is a test: [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] is a communist kanukski!




let me know if you were mentioned at least 4 times Renaulg!


----------



## renau1g

Yes, 4 mentions good sir..and here I thought someone really liked a post I made and gave me tons of xp for it ...


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> it has been sunny and in the 80's here.




Had a bunch more snow here this weekend. But it should get up to 60 today.


----------



## Rhun

And somehow I just seem to ignore mentions and tags.


----------



## renau1g

So in the vein of that Jeff Foxworthy's "You know you're a redneck when"

You know you're a Canadian when the federal government election debate is moved because the Montreal Canadians have a playoff game that night. 

"he developments occurred as the election campaign entered its third week and the political leaders began looking toward the two critical TV debates.

The first debate, in English, occurs on Tuesday evening and the political leaders are scaling back their public campaigning Monday to prepare for the showdowns.

The timing of those debates briefly became a contentious issue Sunday, as Bloc Quebecois leader Gilles Duceppe complained that the *French debate scheduled for Thursday evening would coincide with a National Hockey League playoff game between the Montreal Canadiens and the Boston Bruins.*

In a formal letter to the consortium of broadcasters organizing the debates, he asked that the French event be moved up to one day earlier than planned.

Within hours, after the Liberals and NDP also publicly expressed concern about the timing,* the consortium agreed to reschedule the debate to Wednesday.*"


----------



## Rhun

I love it. And hockey should take precedence over politics, anyway. Go Red Wings!


----------



## renau1g

One thing you Americans do right with politics is the elections. You have them every 4 years and it's set. Our parliamentary system is different and depends on many things. 

We are currently in our 4th election in 7 years...nice use of taxpayer $'s @ $300 million a pop, we've essentially spent an extra $600M that we wouldn't need under the US system.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Scott DeWar said:


> [EDITION WARS START] MOST EXCELLENT AND ULTAMATELY SUPERIOR RPG SYSTEM THAT IS PATHFINDER!! [/EDITION WARS STOP]
> 
> Dragon writer, will that work for the edition wars requim?




It's a start... But I see no opposition. Therefore, no Edition War is possible at this time. We apologize for the inconvenience. Thank you and have a nice day.

Share and Enjoy.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> One thing you Americans do right with politics is the elections. You have them every 4 years and it's set. Our parliamentary system is different and depends on many things.
> 
> We are currently in our 4th election in 7 years...nice use of taxpayer $'s @ $300 million a pop, we've essentially spent an extra $600M that we wouldn't need under the US system.





Perhaps. But sometimes that 4 years is a very, very, VERY long time.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah it's amazing how much damage can be done in a short amount of time. This isn't directed at any administration, just an observation.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Yeah it's amazing how much damage can be done in a short amount of time. This isn't directed at any administration, just an observation.




Understood, and I agree.


----------



## renau1g

And in a completely non-political note. We're in the process of potty training our boys and looking for that proverbial carrot to motivate one of the boys (who hasn't shown any interest and seems perfectly happy sitting in his own waste). He's been reading my old Dungeon magazines during that mags glory days (aka when Paizo was running it) and came across an advert for the Privateer Press Warmachines/Horde miniatures and promptly decided that what he wanted was this:







for his "toy" that he gets once he's all done his training. The friggin' thing is $37 just for the mini (unpainted and unassembled). Looking around on ebay it's like $100 for it painted...next time I'm picking the "toy".

Oh, and when we went into daycare today he told his teacher that when he's done being in diapers he gets his troll toy. To which I got a very disapproving/questioning look. He also tells her often how much he loves dragons, he brings in his (formerly my) D&D minis (mostly the Purple Worm and the Heroslayer Hydra) to show her his toys...


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Pathfinder: there can be only one!*



Scott DeWar said:


> Holy man, here in the lounge is the best place to discuss rules!!






Dragonwriter said:


> No! No no no! Keep your rules discussions out of our all-around laziness!
> 
> The only rules discussions in this thread are for Edition War purposes.
> And it's pretty obvious you weren't talking about starting up any Edition Warring, so get your peace-mongering little rules discussion out of here.






Scott DeWar said:


> I do not have the adventurer's armory. i might be aboe to get access to it in the very near future. I will definately look into this information.  for this is worthey informaition born to be part of  [EDITION WARS START] MOST EXCELLENT AND ULTAMATELY SUPERIOR RPG SYSTEM THAT IS PATHFINDER!! [/EDITION WARS STOP]
> 
> Dragon writer, will that work for the edition wars requim?






Dragonwriter said:


> It's a start... But I see no opposition. Therefore, no Edition War is possible at this time. We apologize for the inconvenience. Thank you and have a nice day.
> 
> Share and Enjoy.




Aw, but my good Dragonwriter, All that is needed is a reagent called [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] to cause a stir .. .. .. .. just watch!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> OK, Rhune. Here is what you do. Deliver the bottles to me and I will give my opinion on them once a night so you won't feel bad about drinking them. I will do this just for you as a year long birthday present. How do you like that as an idea?






Rhun said:


> It is a tempting offer. And if you lived closer, I might take you up on that.






Scott DeWar said:


> it has been sunny and in the 80's here.






Rhun said:


> Had a bunch more snow here this weekend. But it should get up to 60 today.




Beautiful weather here, Why don't you and your girlfriend just move here to Missouri? Then you can deliver that scotch!


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Oh, and when we went into daycare today he told his teacher that when he's done being in diapers he gets his troll toy. To which I got a very disapproving/questioning look. He also tells her often how much he loves dragons, he brings in his (formerly my) D&D minis (mostly the Purple Worm and the Heroslayer Hydra) to show her his toys...




I'm sure my parents got the same looks. Sounds like what I used to do back in the day!



Scott DeWar said:


> Beautiful weather here, Why don't you and your girlfriend just move here to Missouri? Then you can deliver that scotch!




Missourii? Nah...I can't ski in Missouri.


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> Aw, but my good Dragonwriter, All that is needed is a reagent called renau1g to cause a stir .. .. .. .. just watch!




Pfftt, we all know that getting rid of the Vanacian magic system was the best thing ever, plus now it's much harder for my PC to die in 4e from a lucky crit from an orc with a greataxe. 

Even Paizo copied the greatness of 4e's Action Point mechanics with their own Hero Points....and my fighter in 4e can do more than just Full Attack. 

Oh, and my fighter is never outclassed at his role by the priest.

There we go...


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Pfftt, we all know that getting rid of the Vanacian magic system was the best thing ever, plus now it's much harder for my PC to die in 4e from a lucky crit from an orc with a greataxe.




You know, back in the AD&D days, I actually went through and developed a magic point system, sort of like psionics were handled. I always thought it was strange that psionics used one system, and magic another. I never could figure out that logic.


----------



## HolyMan

I did the same. Gave magic users and priest "Power Points" each spell cost one PP/LvL. And the neat thing was you could...

a) Use extra points to power up the spells duration or damage.

and

b) Everyone had PP and a high enough wizard could siphon them off the fighter or rogue (this was during 2e) since they weren't using them.

HM


----------



## Rhun

The good old days when I didn't have a full-time job and could spend all the time I wanted making game changes.


----------



## HolyMan

No the bad old days when a first lvl wizard only had 1 spell he could cast per day LOL. Then two, etc...

And that was the reason almost every wizard was a specialist. 

Under the system you got 1 PP/ character lvl and 1 PP for each lvl spell you could cast (in old system) equal to it's lvl. 

So A first LvL wizard only started with 2 PP but once at 3rd LvL they had 7 PP so could cast 7 lvl one spells (always Magic Missile of course) or 3 second lvl and 1 first lvl spells.

It was a good system I thought. We were playing RoleMaster around the same time here and there and added some of that into it.

Good times indeed Rhun thanks for getting me to stop and remember one of the great things I love about RPGing. 

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Good times indeed Rhun thanks for getting me to stop and remember one of the great things I love about RPGing.




You're welcome, my friend!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I lioked the 2nd ed players options spell point system., but what Renalg does not realize is that wotc hasbor stole the idea from piazo for the hero points.

as for vancian magic system, the system was not broken and needed no fixing. they only mucked up the gygaxin handywork that wprked perfectly since the birth of d and d. get rid of vnacin magic and it is no longer d and d.

pathfinder fighters just rock!

losing a character to a lucky crit or the prefered: killing the BBEG with a lucky crit is what makes for legendary tales in the frpg game being played. It is what gives the pc's a reputation, one that the dm can use to get them in trouble with! A tool if you will.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> as for vancian magic system, the system was not broken and needed no fixing. they only mucked up the gygaxin handywork that wprked perfectly since the birth of d and d. get rid of vnacin magic and it is no longer d and d.






I disagree. D&D isn't so much about the rules, as it is about the feel of the game. IMO.


----------



## Walking Dad

renau1g said:


> Pfftt, we all know that getting rid of the Vanacian magic system was the best thing ever, ...



What do you think about this:
I Want My Magic Back! - the Vancian Mage




Rhun said:


> You know, back in the AD&D days, I actually went through and developed a magic point system, sort of like psionics were handled. I always thought it was strange that psionics used one system, and magic another. I never could figure out that logic.



Old Geezer gave an in-depth look how they came up with their early design decisions:
They made up  



Scott DeWar said:


> I lioked the 2nd ed players options spell point system., but what Renalg does not realize is that wotc hasbor stole the idea from piazo for the hero points.



You know that Green Ronin uses Hero Points since M&M 1st edition?
And Action Points were in UA.



> as for vancian magic system, the system was not broken and needed no fixing. they only mucked up the gygaxin handywork that wprked perfectly since the birth of d and d. get rid of vnacin magic and it is no longer d and d.



Dragonlance using the Card-SAGA system was not D&D? Most D&D novels are not D&D? They gave the old casting system less than a lip service.



> pathfinder fighters just rock!



Only on toast 



> losing a character to a lucky crit or the prefered: killing the BBEG with a lucky crit is what makes for legendary tales in the frpg game being played. It is what gives the pc's a reputation, one that the dm can use to get them in trouble with! A tool if you will.



Str 16 orc with a great axe does a max of 45 HP damage.
A fighter with a con +2 has an average HP of 42 at level 5.

_"Hear the tale of Sir Scott who was on the way to slay the evil dragon to bring back the lost princess...
He died his first day in the woods after getting hit once by some nameless orc with an axe..."_

No, not the kind of legendary tale I like...


----------



## HolyMan

WD said:
			
		

> _"Hear the tale of Sir Scott who was on the way to slay the evil dragon to bring back the lost princess...
> He died his first day in the woods after getting hit once by some nameless orc with an axe..."_
> 
> No, not the kind of legendary tale I like...




I liked it 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> I disagree. D&D isn't so much about the rules, as it is about the feel of the game. IMO.




Well, changing the magic system alone was enough to remove it from being called d and d: E.G.G. started with Vancian and that is what makes for the game. Gygax. his mind. His imagination. Others may tamper with it, but in doing so, you remove the feel of the gygaxian d and d and it is no longer d and d. It becomes a pale shadow of the original vision.

W.D. I object too much to the vary existence to 4.x for me to even open that thread. Sorry but no, I have not read it.

And Rhun, I respectfully disagree. It is all about the rules.


----------



## HolyMan

Ah... but the rules is what sets the feel so you are both right (partly).

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Walking Dad said:


> _"Hear the tale of Sir Scott who was on the way to slay the evil dragon to bring back the lost princess...
> He died his first day in the woods after getting hit once by some nameless orc with an axe..."_
> 
> No, not the kind of legendary tale I like...




Then the tale of the vengeful paladin brother who led the crusade on behalf of his liege the duke to vanquish the tribe of orcs could not be told if you didn't have the first part of the epic tale.


----------



## Relique du Madde

< Kevin Siembieda > I just have to interject here... it's all about Palladium. < /Kevin Siembieda > *ducks*

30+ minute rounds due to every character having 4+ attacks at first level ftw!


----------



## Walking Dad

'Vancian' magic was first used in the works of Jack Vance. And they are not very D&D like...



Scott DeWar said:


> Then the tale of the vengeful paladin brother who led the crusade on behalf of his liege the duke to vanquish the tribe of orcs could not be told if you didn't have the first part of the epic tale.



Yes, you can, as you write down your character's background.

I prefer this over sitting a session around, doing nothing after my character died and making my revenge character.

This could also happen in 4e, but character creation is quicker here:
No dice rolling, 'standard adventurer's pack' is listed as equipment, and easier high level character building as you choose most of you magic items by the item level and not a widely varying gp cost.

Pathfinder has it's strengths, but more random character deaths and longer building times are not part of them.


----------



## HolyMan

I liked Rifts, it sure did make for a break from the norm.

Here's the Rifts party I ran and we played for over a year and didn;t really do anything it was so much RP fun.

- Glitterboy
- Juicer (range combatant)
- Operator
- Robotech Fighter (Rift appeared in space during a conflict and he got pulled in. The player was miffed when I told him his Vertech fighter was in scattered in pieces when he "woke up". Carried it around on a flatbed for a couple RL months till the Operator fixed it)
- Spider-Man (Yep good ol' Peter Parker got sucked into a Rift created by Doc Oc and ended up in are little world)
- Daffy Duck (was the "magic user" of the group and quite loony)
- Elven Warrior (actually a polymorphed dragon whose father cursed him.No memory of past life, etc. I didn't let the player have his sheet and he thought he was dead when an RPG (rocket propelled grenade) hit him full in the chest. Also he had nightmares of dragons attacking his village - planted by the old man so he would fear dragons - but backfired as he went searching for what he thought were memories of the dragon attack on his village and the reason behind his amnesia.)


Ah good times - Played some TMNT also. I was a gopher samurai. 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

The first rpg I played was TMNT.  Good times.

The last game I've played in the palladium system was a standard "use any book you have" sort of rifts deal.  It didn't last past the first combat since we reached a point in the second round when the entire group thought "This is reticulated!  We'll never finish this fight!"


----------



## renau1g

I find 3e/PF have some great strengths and some huge weaknesses (grapple rules *shudder), 4e has the same (Stealth rules *shudder), but end of the day I go into the dungeon fight the dragon, kill it and take its stuff. Doesn't matter if I'm in 2e, 3e, 4e, PF, or any combination thereof. D&D (to me) is about the story (system agnostic) and slaying powerful foes, gaining fame/power and cool new items (which both 3e & 4e fall down hard on this last one with the requisite "christmas tree" items). 

Anyways, I'm always glad to jump into the mud and sling with you, but I still play all editions, but I find it hard to go back to less options from more options when playing a non-spellcaster.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[non mud sling] pathfinder expanded the basic core classes with the APG rather nicely. It gave indiviual variety per class with the requisite/expected balence and lept the flaver of the game to where I like it.[/non mud sling]


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> And Rhun, I respectfully disagree. It is all about the rules.




Really? Because the rules keep changing between editions, and it is still D&D.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> < Kevin Siembieda > I just have to interject here... it's all about Palladium. < /Kevin Siembieda > *ducks*
> 
> 30+ minute rounds due to every character having 4+ attacks at first level ftw!





I had some fun times playing Rifts back in the day. And I've had extremely long combats in just about every game system I've ever played.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Really? Because the rules keep changing between editions, and it is still D&D.



 i can put a wine label on a bottle vinegar but that will not make it a sweet delicious wine.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> i can put a wine label on a bottle vinegar but that will not make it a sweet delicious wine.





The difference between wine and vinegar is vast, my friend. That would be like saying you could play Monopoly and call it D&D. They are both games, the same way wine and vinegar are both liquid...but they aren't the same.


----------



## Scott DeWar

so what is vingsr distilled from? soured wine.


----------



## Velmont

You should have compare Munchkin with D&D, not Monopoly when compare with Wine and Vinegar.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> so what is vingsr distilled from? soured wine.




Actually, there are many different kinds of vinegar. Only Wine Vinegar comes from wine. There are about twenty other types of vinegar that come from other sources.


----------



## renau1g

I used to procure vinegar for a large multinational when I worked in purchasing, I was also amazed at all the specialty vinegars out there. I did some vinegar sampling....not as terrible as it sounds actually...


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> I used to procure vinegar for a large multinational when I worked in purchasing, I was also amazed at all the specialty vinegars out there. I did some vinegar sampling....not as terrible as it sounds actually...




I will still *SHUDDER* thank you


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> I used to procure vinegar for a large multinational when I worked in purchasing, I was also amazed at all the specialty vinegars out there. I did some vinegar sampling....not as terrible as it sounds actually...




Yeah, some vinegars are actually really good. Usually the higher end ones. But just think of Balsamic Vinegar...it is pretty tasty.


----------



## Velmont

10 years old Balsamic Vinegar on some high quality vanilla ice cream and some fresh berries... yumme!


----------



## Rhun

Velmont said:


> 10 years old Balsamic Vinegar on some high quality vanilla ice cream and some fresh berries... yumme!




I've never tried that, but it does sound like it would be tasty!


----------



## renau1g

Hey, check this out that weem made.


----------



## Rhun

I like it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Re:the weemed art, I like it too. I think I will down load it anD make it my background.

Velmont, You wouldn't be sing me would you? This is actually a yummy thing?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Velmont, You wouldn't be sing me would you? This is actually a yummy thing?




I'm a big fan of balsamic...it sounds yummy to me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I prefer cherries and chocolate with my icecream


----------



## Velmont

Scott, if you can read French: Suggestions d’utilisations pour un vieux vinaigre balsamique. The last line is what I suggest you, and the photo show that too.

I love chocolate, but if you like a the taste of balsamic vinegar, you will like that too. But you don't need much vinegar. Too much vinegar kill the vanilla taste.


----------



## HolyMan

:yuck: 

Where did I find that vomit smiley. Vanilla a BV are not for me. 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't you hate it when you you accidently over write a file that has all the npcs you were going to use in a game and as a result end up loosing like 8 characters?  Luckily I remade most of them, however one of them is eluding me since I totally forgot the character's alias and her first name.


----------



## HolyMan

I don't trust computers enough to keep all that just on them. I have compostion books for each game and NPC info in them.

Although I don't flesh my NPC's out all the way as it were. The villains yes but the ones that help I don't put much down except stats and weapons and add in the rest as I play.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Velmont said:


> Scott, if you can read French: Suggestions d’utilisations pour un vieux vinaigre balsamique. The last line is what I suggest you, and the photo show that too.
> 
> I love chocolate, but if you like a the taste of balsamic vinegar, you will like that too. But you don't need much vinegar. Too much vinegar kill the vanilla taste.




Regretfully, _Je ne comprends pas le français_ (from the google translater).

I might need to start learning here. That sight looks interesting and needs to be further examined; or rather the recipes need trying out!

I see the dish there with blackberries, does it work with strawberries and cherries too?


----------



## renau1g

Here's the translated version (using Google Translator) Google Translate

French to English translation
Preparations

Use a balsamic vinegar of Modena with 8 or 12 years of age minimum. You will also find in delis extra vecchio vinegars aged 25 and older. More vinegar is old it is more concentrated, syrupy and sweet.

Drop a few drops of balsamic vinegar on the bite of Parmigiano Reggiano and serve immediately.

Prepare a plate of pasta with extra virgin olive oil and Parmigiano Reggiano.

Season well with salt and pepper and drizzle a little balsamic vinegar.

Slice strawberries and sprinkle lightly with sugar and pour a few drops of balsamic vinegar. Mix well, cover and let stand fifteen minutes before serving.

Pour just a little bit of balsamic vinegar on a good vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Velmont

I like it with blueberries and raspberries, but I am quite sure than cherry, blackberries, strawberries are all good too. All small berries fruits should be just fine... well, except maybe cranberries, not sure I would try with them.


----------



## Scott DeWar

copy and pasted to a document.


----------



## HolyMan

Is it just me or does everyone else have there columns and friends online now on the left side - which I am disliking.

It is really bad when you go under settings and it is all jammed up on the same side.

HM


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't you hate it when you you accidently over write a file that has all the npcs you were going to use in a game and as a result end up loosing like 8 characters?  Luckily I remade most of them, however one of them is eluding me since I totally forgot the character's alias and her first name.




I do frequent backups to my external hard drives, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Use a balsamic vinegar of Modena with 8 or 12 years of age minimum. You will also find in delis extra vecchio vinegars aged 25 and older. More vinegar is old it is more concentrated, syrupy and sweet.
> 
> Drop a few drops of balsamic vinegar on the bite of Parmigiano Reggiano and serve immediately.
> 
> Prepare a plate of pasta with extra virgin olive oil and Parmigiano Reggiano.
> 
> Season well with salt and pepper and drizzle a little balsamic vinegar.
> 
> Slice strawberries and sprinkle lightly with sugar and pour a few drops of balsamic vinegar. Mix well, cover and let stand fifteen minutes before serving.
> 
> Pour just a little bit of balsamic vinegar on a good vanilla ice cream.




Sounds delicious!



HolyMan said:


> Is it just me or does everyone else have there columns and friends online now on the left side - which I am disliking.




I have that, but only when I go into settings. I'm not in their often, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## HolyMan

I have it everywhere I go.

Use to be the post boxes were centered but now they are shifted to the right.

In other unrelated news I saw Your Highness this week and it was good but since it was geared towards 14 year olds it wasn't great (as I am closing in on three times that age). What will happen when I am say 55-60 and movies are still geared towards teeny boppers?!  I would hate to have to stop going. lol

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

I also dislike the shift of the information block to the left side


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> I also dislike the shift of the information block to the left side




Oh, now I see what you guys were talking about. I don't like it either.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I also do not like the shift


----------



## Rhun

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I also do not like the shift




Must...rebel...against changes!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

ask my cat, she will tell you that any changes which she did not approve of before that change was made is bad. with the exceptions of more boxes, toys, strings, treats etc. of course


----------



## HolyMan

GM while I have you here need Josef to move to a new target (current one is bleeding to death).

HM


----------



## Rhun

GandalfMithrandir said:


> ask my cat, she will tell you that any changes which she did not approve of before that change was made is bad. with the exceptions of more boxes, toys, strings, treats etc. of course




I'm sure my dog would agree completely.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am ok with it.


----------



## jackslate45

design wise, i liked it better when it was more center.  Granted, I'm more a programmer than a designer, but I have seen quite a lot of web designs.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

HolyMan said:


> GM while I have you here need Josef to move to a new target (current one is bleeding to death).
> 
> HM




Sure, i will move to G12 and try to hit that guy (I think I'm the guy at H10, please correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## HolyMan

Your the only barbarian looking one LOL - if you find your own pic let me know and I'll use it. goggle barbarian/images and there are quite a lot.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

After much searching, I have determined that there are not very many pictures of appropriately dressed barbarians, and have found this one


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walking Dad said:


> I also dislike the shift of the information block to the left side




They are a design no no.  What they are saying is that 

Adventure paths for 4e and pathfinder  and the little ads for the enword games are more important then the content.

The columns and articles are also more important then the site's forums
The friends on line are more important then the site's forum.

And lastly, 


THE ADS ARE MORE IMPORTANT THEN THE CONTENT

I get it that this site has no permanent designers, but instead only vBoard coders... but it needs to have it's structure looked over by a designer.

My saying this is a red flag since I SUCK AT DESIGN and rather would spend my time sitting in a code window thinking "public var X:Stuff = new Stuff; add(X);"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rhun said:


> I do frequent backups to my external hard drives, just to be on the safe side.




I do that too... but the problem for me in this case was that I have 4 copies:


1. Laptop ( local Dropbox)
2. Laptop
3. Android Xoom (local drop box)
4. Dropbox on web.

The laptop dropbox is automatically updated with the webdrop box (constant connection).
Android dropbox needs to be downloaded from the web and manually uploaded.
I then tend to drag and replace.

I forgot to sync the local drop box at one point and then dragged an old version of the file (overriding the current version).


----------



## renau1g

Relique du Madde said:


> THE ADS ARE MORE IMPORTANT THEN THE CONTENT




Hmm....I don't see ads. Lucky me


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have learned to ignore the ads and I have a little button to shut off the sound. 

in other news, 

[MENTION=13739]Velmont[/MENTION] and [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]: I found some 20 year old balsamic vinegar. I have some pretty good quality vanilla Ice Cream and a small pack of blackberries. I know what is for dessert to night!


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> I do that too... but the problem for me in this case was that I have 4 copies:
> 
> 
> 1. Laptop ( local Dropbox)
> 2. Laptop
> 3. Android Xoom (local drop box)
> 4. Dropbox on web.





I have a similar problem with having copies of stuff on my laptop and on my work PC. I've been trying to get better about saving them to a thumb drive for transfer back and forth, so I'm only ever working on one copy...but then when I forget the thumb drive, it kinda sucks!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=13739]Velmont[/MENTION] and [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]: I found some 20 year old balsamic vinegar. I have some pretty good quality vanilla Ice Cream and a small pack of blackberries. I know what is for dessert to night!




Very nice. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Hmm....I don't see ads. Lucky me




I see them...War of the Burning Sky, Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, etc, etc. I think if you get out of them if you are a Community Supporter.


----------



## Velmont

Scott DeWar said:


> I have learned to ignore the ads and I have a little button to shut off the sound.
> 
> in other news,
> 
> [MENTION=13739]Velmont[/MENTION] and [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]: I found some 20 year old balsamic vinegar. I have some pretty good quality vanilla Ice Cream and a small pack of blackberries. I know what is for dessert to night!




Tell me what you think of it after tasting that. I like that dessert during a hot day of summer.


----------



## renau1g

So.... are you all geared up for tonight's game Vel? The first Vancouver game was pretty good last night and the Montreal/Boston series is the one I'm most looking forward to in this first round.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> So.... are you all geared up for tonight's game Vel? The first Vancouver game was pretty good last night and the Montreal/Boston series is the one I'm most looking forward to in this first round.




I really wish we had an NHL team here locally. Our minor league team kinda sucks. At least I can watch on TV though. Always been a Red Wings fan.


----------



## renau1g

I'm just across the river from Detroit, you cna see Joe Louis arena from our side of the river too. 

You might be able to pick up the Phoenix Coyotes for pennies on the dollar if you can round up a few millionaire buddies  

Funny that Jim Balsillie offered $242.5M for them just a year and a half ago, they're now looking at a $170M offer and that hinges on the city of Glendale will be required to pay the new owner $100M and an additional $97M over the next 5 years to manage the arena...for a team that has lost $40M this last year...glad to see the taxpayers picking up the tab. Thankfully the Goldwater Institute (conservative public watchdog) has threatened a lawsuit for violating Arizona's laws against excessive public subsidies.

"Goldwater said even taking the guarantee into account, the fees to be paid to Hulsizer plus the cost of borrowing to make the bond sale “would still leave taxpayers on the hook for as much as $362-million, " 

Yeah...that makes sense...I'm sure the taxpayers in Glendale couldn't find a better use of $360+ million dollars...


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> You might be able to pick up the Phoenix Coyotes for pennies on the dollar if you can round up a few millionaire buddies




I've got a few...and one lives in Phoenix. Maybe I should ask him?



renau1g said:


> Funny that Jim Balsillie offered $242.5M for them just a year and a half ago, they're now looking at a $170M offer and that hinges on the city of Glendale will be required to pay the new owner $100M and an additional $97M over the next 5 years to manage the arena...for a team that has lost $40M this last year...glad to see the taxpayers picking up the tab. Thankfully the Goldwater Institute (conservative public watchdog) has threatened a lawsuit for violating Arizona's laws against excessive public subsidies.
> 
> "Goldwater said even taking the guarantee into account, the fees to be paid to Hulsizer plus the cost of borrowing to make the bond sale “would still leave taxpayers on the hook for as much as $362-million, "
> 
> Yeah...that makes sense...I'm sure the taxpayers in Glendale couldn't find a better use of $360+ million dollars...




It is such a ridiculous situation. If the team can't make money in the city, then they need to move!


----------



## Scott DeWar

stopped at home for a sec, but will let you know about dessert!!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

sits in a corner smashing head against wall saying "I *Bash* hate *bash* middle *bash* schoolers *bash*"

[/rant]


----------



## Rhun

GandalfMithrandir said:


> sits in a corner smashing head against wall saying "I *Bash* hate *bash* middle *bash* schoolers *bash*"
> 
> [/rant]




I'm pretty sure Dewar is an adult.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I don't think he is talking about me. This time any way.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, for dinner I had Alaskan Pollok with green onions and sautede mushrooms and onions cooked in butter and white wine.

for desert i am having vinella ice cream with blackberries with balsamic vinager dribbled on it.

I think the berries are too  much tart. just the icecream with the balsamic vinager is fine. the two conflicting flavers are not overpowering each other.
that is my assesment. I like it.


----------



## Velmont

renau1g said:


> So.... are you all geared up for tonight's game Vel? The first Vancouver game was pretty good last night and the Montreal/Boston series is the one I'm most looking forward to in this first round.





Great start from Montreal. Won 2-0. I wasn't hoping such a good start. That might destbilize Boston. I was thinking Boston in 6, but now I think that series will end in 7...


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> ok, for dinner I had Alaskan Pollok with green onions and sautede mushrooms and onions cooked in butter and white wine.
> 
> for desert i am having vinella ice cream with blackberries with balsamic vinager dribbled on it.
> 
> I think the berries are too  much tart. just the icecream with the balsamic vinager is fine. the two conflicting flavers are not overpowering each other.
> that is my assesment. I like it.




I had Spaghetti with elk meat, some garlic bread, and some cream cheese brownies. Some nice red table wine, and a pinot grigio. Now I'm enjoying desert...a few fingers of The MacAllan (18 year). 

Mr. Dewar, it is a shame you aren't here. I could teach you all about why a single malt is better than a blend.


----------



## Velmont

Scott DeWar said:


> ok, for dinner I had Alaskan Pollok with green onions and sautede mushrooms and onions cooked in butter and white wine.
> 
> for desert i am having vinella ice cream with blackberries with balsamic vinager dribbled on it.
> 
> I think the berries are too  much tart. just the icecream with the balsamic vinager is fine. the two conflicting flavers are not overpowering each other.
> that is my assesment. I like it.




I'm happy you like it. If you wish to have new idea for good meal, I can give you more. I like once in a while to cook a great meal. Now, when I decide to receive friends for a meal, I generally make a 5 course meal (apetizer, starter, main course, cheese, dessert)... it just so fun to have good friend around a table with a good meal and a good wine (or port wine with the dessert. Port Wine!)


----------



## Velmont

Rhun said:


> I had Spaghetti with elk meat, some garlic bread, and some cream cheese brownies. Some nice red table wine, and a pinot grigio. Now I'm enjoying desert...a few fingers of The MacAllan (18 year).
> 
> Mr. Dewar, it is a shame you aren't here. I could teach you all about why a single malt is better than a blend.




Single Malt... not bad, but I facor much a good port wine. I still have a 1980 Coleitha Port Wine waiting to be open. That bottle is as old as me. I already drank the two first I bought. That last one, I think I'll drink it when I'll marry myself.


----------



## Rhun

Velmont said:


> Single Malt... not bad, but I facor much a good port wine. I still have a 1980 Coleitha Port Wine waiting to be open. That bottle is as old as me. I already drank the two first I bought. That last one, I think I'll drink it when I'll marry myself.




I actually have several bottle of port wine in my wine rack as well. I just tend to find port a little sweet for my tastes.

I have a bottle of limited edition Crown Royal (I think only 2500 bottles were made) that I purchased in Canada is 1996 that I plan to drink if I ever get married. As you say, if will probably be to myself. 

I'm a big fan of anything that requires a refined palate. Wines, beers, scotches, cigars. You name it, I probably like it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Mr. Dewar, it is a shame you aren't here. I could teach you all about why a single malt is better than a blend.




You are really going to rub that in , Aren't you?

the wine I was using on the fish and the sauteed goodies is River boat White of Les Bourgeois Wineries of Rocheport, Missouri. It is a sweet wine, so good to the palette, great for carmaliaztion.  Probably not world class but affordable. For the good wines I go to hermann Missouri.

by the way the pic of me is first thing in the morning, so forgive the scary visage. And also, the bottle is of an unopened red, where i had used the white.


----------



## renau1g

Velmont said:


> Great start from Montreal. Won 2-0. I wasn't hoping such a good start. That might destbilize Boston. I was thinking Boston in 6, but now I think that series will end in 7...




I watched up to the 2nd period last night (I recorded it and then watched it after the kids went to bed) but I fell asleep so I watched the last ten minutes of 3rd period this morning. Montreal was playing much like they did last year in the playoffs, the other team was carrying the play for much of the game, but they play a strong defensive game, trusting their goalie and patiently waiting for the other team to make an error and pounce on it (like Lucic trying to carry it past Gomez). 

Thomas didn't look great on the 2nd goal, I'm thinking he's going to bounce back though in the 2nd game.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> the wine I was using on the fish and the sauteed goodies is River boat White of Les Bourgeois Wineries of Rocheport, Missouri. It is a sweet wine, so good to the palette, great for carmaliaztion.  Probably not world class but affordable. For the good wines I go to hermann Missouri.




I'm all about the affordable wines. Personally, I've had some in the $8-15 range that can beat out wines you would spend hundreds of dollars on. The thing with wine is it falls to each individual to decide what is good, and what isn't.



Scott DeWar said:


> by the way the pic of me is first thing in the morning, so forgive the scary visage. And also, the bottle is of an unopened red, where i had used the white.




Forgiven!


----------



## Velmont

renau1g said:


> I watched up to the 2nd period last night (I recorded it and then watched it after the kids went to bed) but I fell asleep so I watched the last ten minutes of 3rd period this morning. Montreal was playing much like they did last year in the playoffs, the other team was carrying the play for much of the game, but they play a strong defensive game, trusting their goalie and patiently waiting for the other team to make an error and pounce on it (like Lucic trying to carry it past Gomez).
> 
> Thomas didn't look great on the 2nd goal, I'm thinking he's going to bounce back though in the 2nd game.




Yeah, like a reporter told on a blog: The Canadian did a miracle last year, it is the only team to have won two rounds by being overmatched and beaten during 14 games in a row, thansk to Halak 

Will Price be able to give a better performance? We will see. But it is a good start for them. And Gomez and Gionta seems to have awaken. They'll need to continue. Plekanec, Camalleri and Kostitsyn will need to follow on the offensive.


----------



## jackslate45

I mearly want to point out that we are talking about sports on a D&D website.

Am I the only one who finds that funny, or is this to be expected by now?

As for wines, I really have not tried many.  The one we had for New Years was really bad, and I think we are going back to sparkling grape juice instead.


----------



## HolyMan

This is the off-topic thread so everything but D&D is on topic in The Fray. 

HM


----------



## Rhun

jackslate45 said:


> I mearly want to point out that we are talking about sports on a D&D website.




There are lots of things discussed elsewhere on this D&D website as well. Not just this thread. 



jackslate45 said:


> As for wines, I really have not tried many.  The one we had for New Years was really bad, and I think we are going back to sparkling grape juice instead.




Some are very bad. It takes some work to figure out which types you like. Start with something sweet, like a Riesling (though I recommend dry Rieslings, since otherwise they are really sweet), Chenin Blanc of other soft white.


----------



## jackslate45

So noted.  On all points and future points to come!


----------



## renau1g

jackslate45 said:


> I mearly want to point out that we are talking about sports on a D&D website.




I find you can have a far more rational discussion here. On many sports websites it boils down to Crosby-haters (Cindy as they call him),  [Canadian Team] fanatics that will just randomly bash the other CDN teams, etc.


----------



## Rhun

jackslate45 said:


> So noted.  On all points and future points to come!




Perfect!


----------



## Velmont

jackslate45 said:


> I mearly want to point out that we are talking about sports on a D&D website.
> 
> Am I the only one who finds that funny, or is this to be expected by now?




I found more funny to talk about cooking on a D&D forum than sport. When a major sport event happen (Superbowl, World Cup, Playoffs, etc...) I'm not much surprise to see discussion about it anywhere.


----------



## Rhun

Well and I'm the type that can talk about just about anything. D&D, Sports, Cooking...you name it, and I'll throw my .02 at it!


----------



## renau1g

Politics?  

Oh wait, we've crossed that bridge before. 

Hey, did everyone get their taxes done yet?


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Politics?




That's what Facebook is for, remember?



renau1g said:


> Hey, did everyone get their taxes done yet?




Not yet, but they are nearly done. I just have to finish itemizing my charitable donations.


----------



## Velmont

Nope,my taxes aren't done. Planned to do it the 24th.


----------



## renau1g

Isn't it April 15th for the US returns? BTW, I noticed even you had something from Jon Stewart today... he may be a liberal (Jon), but he certainly does throw them punches at whomever is in charge...

Are they due on April 30th in Quebec?


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Isn't it April 15th for the US returns?




Usually, this year we have until the 18th due to Emancipation Day being celebrated today in D.C.



renau1g said:


> BTW, I noticed even you had something from Jon Stewart today... he may be a liberal (Jon), but he certainly does throw them punches at whomever is in charge...




I'm not a huge fan, but you are right...he definitely throws punches at everyone. And some of his pieces are extremely funny.


----------



## Velmont

renau1g said:


> Are they due on April 30th in Quebec?




Yeap


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rhun said:


> .
> he definitely throws punches at everyone. And some of his pieces are extremely funny.




Not really. For a while he, like the rest of the liberal political comedians, was in love with Obama and were to afraid to criticize him for a perceived fear of being called a racist by the liberal elite like they did to every conservative up until the 2010 election.  Luckily most liberal comedians out grew that fear when their party lost control of everything and everyone began to realize that Obama was not a messiah and just another shill for the unions/corporations/lobbyists.

Personally, I think that comedians would better serve the public if they all did not vote or support any political party (or their affiliates) because like it or not ALL politicians are deserving of ridicule.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jackslate 45, just for the record, we do talk about d and d here, on the rare occasion and sometimes have a mock edition war. but politics are off limits, and all conversation must still be civil and clean In accordance with the en world bylaws.

Talking about comedians who discuss politics on the other hand, is allowed. on this thread, if you talk about d and d you may actually get ridicule, but ignore it and ask your question. and watch out if you see any pics or videos as they have been known to cause side splitting myrth.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

[sblock=hating on middle schoolers]middle schoolers are the bane of the earth. The kids have no perspective, and are VERY opinionated, and do stupid STUPID things that could get themselves, for example, two days ago after school, a kid skateboards down the hallway, which was marginally busy, failed to turn correctly, and slammed into the wall, and was somehow uninjured, and then that same kid, and five others, were insulting us, literally, about how we were'nt cool because we played pokemon, and used nerf guns instead of airsoft or paintball, and I came very, very close to getting up and beating the snot out of those suckers, because first of all, they don't realize that nerf can hurt even more than airsoft, if you're good at modding, and can be better than airsoft, as I've stunned a squirrel before, and second of all, when they were saying how "not cool/gay we were" for playing pokemon, they would put their hand on the ground, and say, you're inb the ground, that's how not cool you are, then they would stand on a table (against school rules, mind you) and jump up as high as they can, putting their hand in the air, saying that's how cool they were, and they were CONVINCED that there was no other cool or opinion other than their own, and there was one that was continually pulling his pants way down and saying "do you like that?" which made me hate him even more, and there was another time while we were discussing video games, where they were dissing pokemon as un cool, about which ANY college student would disagree, and then claiming that Black Ops was better and when it was pointed out that Team Fortress 2 was better they scoffed at it, and said that it was dumb, to which we replied that they only thought it was dumb because you had to work as a TEAM like in the army but unlike black ops, where you just run around by yourself. And yes, I realize that they are only middle schoolers, BUT, when I was a middle schooler, I at least had half an ounce of respect for my elders as opposed to spitting on the floor in front of them and continually telling them that they were wrong, I also didn't go around using words that I didn't know, and then pretending I do, until they ask me to define the word, in which case I did not go uhhh... so yeah, sorry for the rant, I've had a very bad week, and the encounter a couple days ago just set me off, when i get like this I find a picture of them, pack an old pair of jeans and a sweater of mine full of stuffing, put thir picture on it and shoot it (with nerf guns of course), which relieves the stress very well, especially my high powered one, where I set it up on a box sitting, and then shoot it and it falls off, which gives me a strange sense of accomplishment, but I only do that when A: I've been having a really bad time recently for a while and B: I REALLY hate the person that I make the thing for, as in despise.

A good thing for me is that I got a boatload of extra credit in spanish, because I was the only one of five kids to actually show up to help with the school spanish festival for the whole time, and only three of them showed up at all, only to bail when it got busy and not come back.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock=hating .. .. .. ..]

I can be a vindictive bastage at times so i probably would have timed a kick to the table when the punk ass kid was landing after jumping on the table. He fall down go boom!
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow.  Just reading those rants makes me laugh as I think about all those times I listen to coast to coast and heard some new age person talk about how enlightened the kids of this generation are as a result of being "indigo" worthless bs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> Jackslate 45, just for the record, we do talk about d and d here, on the rare occasion and sometimes have a mock edition war. but politics are off limits, and all conversation must still be civil and clean In accordance with the en world bylaws.
> 
> Talking about comedians who discuss politics on the other hand, is allowed. on this thread, if you talk about d and d you may actually get ridicule, but ignore it and ask your question. and watch out if you see any pics or videos as they have been known to cause side splitting myrth.




In other words, this is the ultimate out of character discussion thread, but no so out of character that it will end up in the off topic forem (and be merged with the hive).

This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## renau1g

Or that the mods barely know this forum exists


----------



## HolyMan

Oh they watch us, they watch us make fools of ourselves and sit back and laugh. 

Hey renau1g I see your status but shouldn't you be happy that the T-Season is over?

HM


----------



## renau1g

Canada last until April 30th, plus I deal a lot with corporate taxes which are due 6 months after their year en, which is typically December 31 so due June 30th.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, whisky drinkers. I know Seagram's 7 and 7-up are good together, how would Wild Turkey's American Honey and 7-up work?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Ok, whisky drinkers. I know Seagram's 7 and 7-up are good together, how would Wild Turkey's American Honey and 7-up work?




Sounds like it would be a decent combination. But I've never actually tried the American Honey. I've never been a big fan of Wild Turkey.


----------



## Scott DeWar

its reasonably smooth, not like a single malt scotch, of course. it makes a good boiler maker. Herre , let me show you .. .. .. .. 

*glug-slurp* Shee? thish shi-hic-tuff ain't bad.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> its reasonably smooth, not like a single malt scotch, of course. it makes a good boiler maker. Herre , let me show you .. .. .. ..
> 
> *glug-slurp* Shee? thish shi-hic-tuff ain't bad.




 I'll have to pick some up and give it a whirl.


----------



## Scott DeWar

They actually were giving out samples of half jigger size samples at the hyvee liquer dept. The sample giver was a *wow!!* haute'. she got my attention.


----------



## Scott DeWar

to all the imbibers of liquid refreshment, I am trying a drink that is slightly diffferent.

Wild Turkey american honey with diet 7-up. Any suggestions? i h ave time to try once or twice and then I must get to sleep.


----------



## Rhun

What's the save DC for that, Dewar?


----------



## renau1g

Apparently higher than 18


----------



## Velmont

I have only 1 thing to say:

Go Habs Go !!! 

Back to our current program...


----------



## jackslate45

Don't you get a reduced save bonus when consuming more alcohol though?


----------



## Rhun

jackslate45 said:


> Don't you get a reduced save bonus when consuming more alcohol though?




Yes, because it reduces your wisdom, and thus your will save.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I was talking with a friend that uses STOCK nerf weaponry, and he and his group have come up with a solution to the range limitations of nerf in that they go in with no ammo and just go BAM BAM BAM when they have a clear shot, but, little do they know that our versions of modified nerf guns can shoot at the maximum possible effective range out in the woods, so it doesn't matter if we ave darts in them or not and it actually makes accuracy something of an issue, but not as much

Ordinarily a nerf gun has a maximum range of 30 feet with an effective range of about 20, with 15 as the maximum range a good shooter can expect to hit a still target every time, OUR nerf guns can shoot up to about 200 feet, with a 100 foot effective range, which is also the range where we are about 100% accurate against a still target two feet across. so when we see someone 50 feet off we just point and shoot, and then accuracy comes into play, but even then not as much as normal, normal ones get affected by the wind a lot and spin off in different directions, but ours don't because we make our own darts with metal BBs on the front covered in hot glue, so they fly straighter, and also leave welts if you get hit point blank, which is why it REALLY sucks when someone climbs a tree very high and sneaks up behind you after you go by, and puts a round between you shoulders, but usually you can hear them, if they're not me, because as it is my woods, I know first of all every twig and most of the leaves, and I also know how to walk quietly, and thus sneak up on people (walk on dirt, not leaves or sticks, if you have to walk on leaves to so v e r y   s l o w l y and for sticks, if you step on one, stop where you are, crouch down and put your brightly colored nerf gun as close to the ground as possible or in a bush so if anyone looks your way they don't see it.

There is your sporadic nerf lesson


----------



## renau1g

Try paintbull guns instead. More fun.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

too messy, and when you're using air soft first off they are noisy, and second, they look more real so people get concerned when you're out shooting at each other with real looking guns, also where I live there's a poacher and other unsavory types that go out in the woods and they tend to shoot at stuff they see moving if they think it's a deer or animal, but if they see bright colored nerf guns they don't shoot usually, and if they do it's only a couple shots, as opposed to letting out half their mag, and if they do we return fire and then they realize what they're shooting at CAN'T be a deer because deer don't use nerf guns, then they run away so we don't report them to the cops.

Oh and one more thing, when I bring them to other nerf battles, people don't expect me to be able to hit them at the ranges I can, so thgey just keep running and I drop to a knee and shoot them, then they hit the ground, and I have to wait for them to get closer because I can hurt them if I hit them in the face, but it is funny to see the look on their faces when I shoot them. And nerf is used more widely than paintball, which you can only do certain places, nerf you can do anywhere, as shown in the semi frequent wars at the college I hope to go to, and I don't even do the ones where the people have it on all the time during the day, if I did that at my school I would end up packing one and getting in trouble if someone saw it.


----------



## Rhun

I was just looking at some semi-realistic looking futuristic nerf guns for accessories to possible Halloween costumes...and they are $99! Seriously, for a nerf gun? Looks like I'll just be doing something like a P90 airsoft (P90 might not be futuristic, but at least the design kinda looks that way to someone that doesn't know weapons).


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

what were you looking at? the most expensive nerf gun that actual nerf makes is 50 buck I think, and then I think the out of production ones can be more expensive.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The save was verses Alcohol.
american beer" dc 10
improt beer dc 12 
ales/stouts dc14
wine dc15
whisky/scotch dc 18
vodka/schnapps dc 20
moonshine/everclear dc 30 (a 1 = blindness; a second save, if second is failed vs dc 15 then death)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I ran a moonshine running operation back in the '20s


----------



## Scott DeWar

i am now immune to the flaming of the edition wars, for I have the wooden shield!!!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Wooden shields burn better. You should know that!

Now pass me those bottles of liquor... They'll be good for my favorite cocktail - the Molotov!


----------



## Rhun

GandalfMithrandir said:


> what were you looking at? the most expensive nerf gun that actual nerf makes is 50 buck I think, and then I think the out of production ones can be more expensive.




The ones I am looking at are customs. I can't find one actually made by Nerf that would fit the bill.

For example, this one is $115.

This one isn't as bad, at $72.

And this one is $99.

$150 for this bad boy!


Plus shipping, of course.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dragonwriter said:


> Wooden shields burn better. You should know that!
> 
> Now pass me those bottles of liquor... They'll be good for my favorite cocktail - the Molotov!




laminated with a flame retardant polymer. So there. Harumpf!


----------



## Walking Dad

I really like this article:
Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Article (Evolution and D&D)

It explains why 3.x D&D was less balanced than the older edition. Makes me wanting to have harsher concentration checks and much longer casting times in Pathfinder.


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> It explains why 3.x D&D was less balanced than the older edition. Makes me wanting to have harsher concentration checks and much longer casting times in Pathfinder.




Yes, I remember it being much more difficult to play a caster in AD&D.


----------



## Rhun

Anyone know what all the new "activity bars" are?


----------



## Rhun

Rhun said:


> Anyone know what all the new "activity bars" are?




Nevermind. Now they are gone.


----------



## Velmont

What are those gear under the avatar of each person?


----------



## Velmont

I found it myself... but I'm not sure how Gold piece can be bought or awarded.


----------



## Rhun

I'm confused by the whole gear thing too, Velmont. I'm not sure what it is all about. Apparently you can also use gold to add features to your account.


----------



## Scott DeWar

there is some talk of it in the Meta threads.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> there is some talk of it in the Meta threads.




Well, you're the expert...explain it to us!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Well, you're the expert...explain it to us!




Achievements: i have no clue.

gear: it starts  here . First, read the posts. Second, gow to the links mentioned.

simple 'nuff.


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> Achievements: i have no clue.
> 
> gear: it starts here. First, read the posts. Second, gow to the links mentioned.
> 
> simple 'nuff.




That post made no sense and that in itself is an achievement. 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

A potential money making scheme or a potential bid to make post count meaningful.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> A potential money making scheme or a potential bid to make post count meaningful.




It would be cool if post count was more meaningful then just how much time I have spent on these forums!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey guys, A slight change in subject.

There was a you tube vid posted some time back (a year or so?) that has the song and lyrics of a horribly anunciated song that you could not under stand the words of. Some of the words that it sounded like were:

Steven Segal
Seven seals
Fish master
Seventh seagull

Do you know what I am refering to? If so, can you help me with the group and title? I thought it was Epica, or some group like that.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Un-enunciated to your untrained ear perhaps, but to a fan of that particular group, it is quite distinguishable (especially after listening with the lyrics insert at hand). 

Besides, you try learning English as a second (or later) language, then singing it with an operatic voice to a heavy metal band providing the actual music.  On second thought, don't. I don't even want to hear of an attempt by you to sing, DeWar. 

Anyways, the song is "Wishmaster" by the Finnish symphonic gothic metal band _Nightwish_.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtB0xYMCx-8]YouTube - Wishmaster- Nightwish[/ame]


----------



## HolyMan

I was going to say DW posted those vids up in the old Fray thread.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

Actually, hafrogman jumped in and posted the Wishmaster "Misheard Lyrics" video. I did post a few Nightwish vids before that, though. I just didn't post any video of Wishmaster until now...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Somehow I am destined to be a carnival barker considering the responses I got to my answers on a "branding exercise."


----------



## Walking Dad

Why do I have no achievements?

Edit: and suddenly I have 1k listed???


----------



## HolyMan

I think it takes a while to warm up WD. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> Somehow I am destined to be a carnival barker considering the responses I got to my answers on a "branding exercise."




on a branding exocise? Huh? where is this?

Re:Wishmaster
found the one with the misheard lyrics. Thanks Dragonwriter!


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Somehow I am destined to be a carnival barker considering the responses I got to my answers on a "branding exercise."




Hey, carnival barker might be a good gig!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> on a branding exocise? Huh? where is this?




My professional practices class at the Art institute.  We had to answer like twelve questions as part of a brainstorming activity and those answers were suposed to help in forming everyone's individual branding.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> My professional practices class at the Art institute.  We had to answer like twelve questions as part of a brainstorming activity and those answers were suposed to help in forming everyone's individual branding.




But no red-hot iron brands were involved? That's good. I imagine that kind of branding would be painful.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

where did my achievements go!!!

They apparently went to my profile


----------



## Velmont

The new achievement and equipment, I really hope there will be a way to disable them. They just overcharge the look of the page with more graphic for no use...


----------



## Rhun

GandalfMithrandir said:


> where did my achievements go!!!
> 
> They apparently went to my profile





Personally, I'm glad they are gone. All these adds are making everything look bulky.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I agree, I just miss seeing what I've done!

I'm giving myself the Army Physical Fitness Training Test, just got done with push ups and Sit ups, scored 72 points for push ups and 71 for Sit Ups, and in about 10 minutes ish I'm going to go on a 2 minute run and see what I get

For the running I haven't really run at all this winter so I don't expect anything great from this


----------



## HolyMan

Good Luck with the run GM - 

I am off to dinner (chinese?) and a movie (Insidious) with the GF. Will be back tonight to advance soem games.

HM


----------



## Rhun

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I'm giving myself the Army Physical Fitness Training Test, just got done with push ups and Sit ups, scored 72 points for push ups and 71 for Sit Ups, and in about 10 minutes ish I'm going to go on a 2 minute run and see what I get
> 
> For the running I haven't really run at all this winter so I don't expect anything great from this




Not bad. I think I would probably score around 75-80 for push-ups, and in the 69-71 range for sit-ups, based on my usual work outs. I've always considered myself a fairly slow runner, but it looks like I would actually score around a 75 based on my usual times.

(Keep in mind, I've probably older than you...so it makes it easier for me to get those scores! )


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Good Luck with the run GM -
> 
> I am off to dinner (chinese?) and a movie (Insidious) with the GF. Will be back tonight to advance soem games.
> 
> HM




Have fun, HM!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

time was 14:19 for a score of 81 for the run, making the total: 224

50 push ups, 60 sit ups, 14:19 for the run

If anyone wants to know this is how it's scored for me in the 17-21 age group


----------



## Rhun

GandalfMithrandir said:


> time was 14:19 for a score of 81 for the run, making the total: 224
> 
> 50 push ups, 60 sit ups, 14:19 for the run
> 
> If anyone wants to know this is how it's scored for me in the 17-21 age group




Well, done. You run a bit faster than I do, I'd expect my time on a 2 mile would be between 15-16 minutes (I usually run 3-4 miles, but at a slower pace). I've never been a great distance runner. You definitely have an age advantage though, since I fall in the 32-36 grouping.

[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]: Put us to shame, and tell us how fast you can do 2 miles.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I do XC in the fall, but I don't run over the winter, my PR for 5K is 20:38, but I wouldn't be able to do that now, but I do hope to break 20 for my senior year


----------



## Scott DeWar

kids. Sheesh. Now if they would put that energy to productive use, like getting their homeword done on time .. .. .. ..


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I do get my homework done on top of being horribly out of shape and fixing that problem


----------



## HolyMan

Rhun said:


> Have fun, HM!




I will... and I did  Thanks Rhun.

HM


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> Well, done. You run a bit faster than I do, I'd expect my time on a 2 mile would be between 15-16 minutes (I usually run 3-4 miles, but at a slower pace). I've never been a great distance runner. You definitely have an age advantage though, since I fall in the 32-36 grouping.
> 
> [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]: Put us to shame, and tell us how fast you can do 2 miles.




I used to run a bit more, apparently having three toddler/babies puts a cramp on my time to work out, but I think it was around 4.5 min kilometers so for a 5k run it was 22:30 or so. Last time I ran the 5k in a race it was more like 25 mins, but i hadn't run in a year. Hockey is a much different work out.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> I used to run a bit more, apparently having three toddler/babies puts a cramp on my time to work out, but I think it was around 4.5 min kilometers so for a 5k run it was 22:30 or so. Last time I ran the 5k in a race it was more like 25 mins, but i hadn't run in a year. Hockey is a much different work out.




Ah, for some reason I thought your running times were a lot quicker than that!  Not that that is bad! It generally takes me around 28-30 minutes to do a 5K...when I was running all the time, I think my best was like 26:30 or so. 

Now, I generally work out on my recumbent bike. I still feel like I get a good work-out, but my joints and such aren't so sore after.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]
out of curiosity, did you see this link from the front page?

 Modern Pathfinder "Free" Core Rules - Modern Heroes‏ "Modern Heroes" is from a new small startup company, and the first product is a set of modern core rules based off the MSRD, but made to be used with the Pathfinder system.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Modern Pathfinder "Free" Core Rules - Modern Heroes‏ "Modern Heroes" is from a new small startup company, and the first product is a set of modern core rules based off the MSRD, but made to be used with the Pathfinder system.




I might have to check that out.


----------



## HolyMan

Wow looks like some milestones are coming up soon.

Scott is close to 10k posts 

While Rhun has gotten back into regular posting again and is 100 + away from 20k

I don't think I will ever catch up 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

They need a achievement of having a pbp finish one storyline and then another if you ended the campaign (without the game dying or being prematurely called off).


Oh and one called; "Resurrection ftw!"  Which is only awarded to those who were banned from the site and then let back in under good graces.


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> While Rhun has gotten back into regular posting again and is 100 + away from 20k
> 
> I don't think I will ever catch up




That's the plan, my friend.  Be glad I took most of last year off from regular posting, or I'd probably have another 1500-2000 posts under my belt. Not to mention the 1200+ I lost during the Great Database Crash of 2006!



Relique du Madde said:


> They need a achievement of having a pbp finish one storyline and then another if you ended the campaign (without the game dying or being prematurely called off).




For players as well as DMs, of course. I've finished a couple PBP's here as a player. But apparently I run far to large scale of games as a DM...5+ years and they are still going strong, but not anywhere close to ending.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I joined not too long after the '06 crash.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I joined not too long after the '06 crash.




It was a dark time for the forums.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yes, a friend who was a member back then has said as such.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Yes, a friend who was a member back then has said as such.




A lot of games that were going back then ended with the database crash. Luckily, I was able to get mine restarted. Still, it was a bit of a setback.


----------



## Velmont

I remember the Crash. A good game around an investigation was running and we lost some clues, destroy by the crash . Luckily, a post that I took over 2 hours to write down with all the clues I had is still there.


----------



## Rhun

Velmont said:


> I remember the Crash. A good game around an investigation was running and we lost some clues, destroy by the crash . Luckily, a post that I took over 2 hours to write down with all the clues I had is still there.




I wish we still had the "Download Thread" tool...that was highly useful. I used to download the contents of the game threads into text form and store them on my PC, just in case anything like that happens again. Unfortunately, that tool was removed a couple of site upgrades ago.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Velmont: were you guys able to finish the game?

Rune: You can post that request in the Meta threads-a rune quest(ion)


----------



## HolyMan

10,002 Scott CONGRATS!! 

I see the achievements are back. 

And I saw that there is a new card game but I think I will sit out as I need no other reasons to spend more time here. 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> I see the achievements are back.




The never left... they only were hidden deep on your profile page.


----------



## Velmont

Scott DeWar said:


> Velmont: were you guys able to finish the game?




Yeah, and I found it the best adventure I had the chance to play over LEW, if not the best I had play on all ENWorld.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Speaking of LEW, I wish it would wake up again.


----------



## Herobizkit

They have Living Pathfinder now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

But I have two characters in LEW and LPF and like both worlds!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Rune: You can post that request in the Meta threads-a rune quest(ion)




I've done it at least twice already. Morrus has said that the newer versions of the software that run the site don't support it.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

on a random note here is a video of my baby (the nerf gun)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss75SRlAeMo]YouTube - My favorite Nerf Gun[/ame]


----------



## Rhun

Nice! Now it just needs to be sprayed down in gunmetal paint.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rune, tried that 7 american honeys drink. Not that tasty at 50 %. Diluted it to 2 parts 7 up and 1 part American honey. better.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Rune, tried that 7 american honeys drink. Not that tasty at 50 %. Diluted it to 2 parts 7 up and 1 part American honey. better.




Finding the proper ratios is always the key to proper mixology!


----------



## renau1g

If any of you can get a hold of one of these beers where you're at I highly recommend it. It's not cheap, but it's a really great beer. Actually, all their (Innis & Gunn) beers are prety good IMO

Innis & Gunn Limited Edition Rum Cask Oak Aged Beer

Innis & Gunn Limited Edition Rum Cask Oak Aged Beer &[URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/misc.php?do=dbtech_usertag_hash&hash=40]#40Bottle&#41[/url]


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have been buying ichaban By Kirin. good stuff!

on an off topic that on the topic of d and d, [MENTION=67]Rune[/MENTION]: did you happen to notice you have a PM from Me?


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Innis & Gunn Limited Edition Rum Cask Oak Aged Beer
> 
> Innis & Gunn Limited Edition Rum Cask Oak Aged Beer &[URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/misc.php?do=dbtech_usertag_hash&hash=40]#40Bottle&#41[/url]




I rarely buy cheap beer anyway, though I doubt I can get that particular brew here. I'll keep my eye out for it, though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

the closest i see for me is in Cordova Tenn. a little ways from Memphus.


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> I rarely buy cheap beer anyway, though I doubt I can get that particular brew here. I'll keep my eye out for it, though.




Our cheap beer is probably close in price to your high-end beer with our wonderful government taxing the heck out of it and also being the only one to sell it...


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Our cheap beer is probably close in price to your high-end beer with our wonderful government taxing the heck out of it and also being the only one to sell it...




I guess I should have said that I don't buy much in the way of "macro-brewed" beer. Most the stuff I buy are micro-brews, the majority of it local. For a city not known for its liberal liquor laws, we actually have several incredible local breweries.


----------



## renau1g

I wish I could get some of the micro-brews out of Quebec, they're way better than the stuff we see around our way. My wife has family in Montreal and during the summer....Beer Festival, over 80k people... too bad the LCBO (liquor control board of Ontario) has very high listing fees for their stores, won't allow Quebec (or British) companies ship beer into Ontario without going through their stores, and won't even carry it unless it's got a very high turnover ratio. I spoke at length to one of their store managers and he was also annoyed that most of the excellent quality beer wasn't carried because of their policies. Good thing we don't have that pesky free market here to get in the way of the monopoly.

About us - Mondial de la bière


----------



## Velmont

Micro-brew beer... we have some _dépanneur_ (small store found at every corner with basic needs, which means: chips, beer and cigarettes) that specialize in beer. You can easily find over an hundread locals micro-brew beer. After tasting many of them, I just can't drink Budweiser, Miller or Labbatt. I can hardly drink Molson, the macro-brew I start to drink with.

If you want to know more about great beers, you can always ask [MENTION=834]Mal Malenkirk[/MENTION].


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mal- that is a name i have not seen mentioned in a long time. Player in LEW?


----------



## Velmont

In LEW, not sure, but he has been pretty active in L4W, but is now on break of DMing I think. He is also my usual master in table top, and my mentor in taste of beer.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> too bad the LCBO (liquor control board of Ontario) has very high listing fees for their stores, won't allow Quebec (or British) companies ship beer into Ontario without going through their stores, and won't even carry it unless it's got a very high turnover ratio. I spoke at length to one of their store managers and he was also annoyed that most of the excellent quality beer wasn't carried because of their policies. Good thing we don't have that pesky free market here to get in the way of the monopoly.[/url]




Honestly, this sounds a lot like Utah.



Velmont said:


> Micro-brew beer... we have some _dépanneur_ (small store found at every corner with basic needs, which means: chips, beer and cigarettes) that specialize in beer. You can easily find over an hundread locals micro-brew beer. After tasting many of them, I just can't drink Budweiser, Miller or Labbatt. I can hardly drink Molson, the macro-brew I start to drink with.




I'm right there with you. I don't drink any of the stuff anymore either. I can find plenty of microbrews in our Liquor Stores, you just don't really get them at the grocery/convenience stores around here. At least, not any that are more than 4% ABV. Gotta go to the liquor store for that!


----------



## renau1g

Yeah Mal was the one that pointed me to that site actually, JoeNotCharles also has a taste for the good stuff (and apparently lives in la belle province). 

Speaking of Quebec, tonight's a big night. Go Habs, Go Hawks!


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Yeah Mal was the one that pointed me to that site actually, JoeNotCharles also has a taste for the good stuff (and apparently lives in la belle province).




I think you guys would be favorably impressed if you saw my liquor cabinet and wine/beer cooler. Mowgli and Leibrock have seen it, though it has grown some since they were last out my way.

The Liquor cabinet is the most impressive; since I usually drink beer & wine, the hard stuff just continues to pile up. LOL.


----------



## Velmont

renau1g said:


> Speaking of Quebec, tonight's a big night. Go Habs, Go Hawks!




Go Habs... and Go Canucks  (I wish well for Vancouver for only one reason, Maxime Lapierre, one of my favorite Habs player at the start of this season is now playing for the Canucks, so I should say: Go Lapierre!)


----------



## Velmont

Rhun said:


> The Liquor cabinet is the most impressive; since I usually drink beer & wine, the hard stuff just continues to pile up. LOL.




Mine has been quite impressive, during the time I was doing some bartending for the fun of it. But my budget for alcool have lowered this past year, and my alcool consumption have raised, so my personal bar is drying up.


----------



## Rhun

Velmont said:


> Mine has been quite impressive, during the time I was doing some bartending for the fun of it. But my budget for alcool have lowered this past year, and my alcool consumption have raised, so my personal bar is drying up.




I know how that goes. I used to have 40-50 bottles of wine on hand at any given time...now my supply has dwindled to me having 5 or 6 bottles on hand at any given time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have had a few clients give me a bottle every now and then, so my collection has grown a hair.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I have had a few clients give me a bottle every now and then, so my collection has grown a hair.




Hopefully not instead of paying you!


----------



## Rune

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=67]Rune[/MENTION]: did you happen to notice you have a PM from Me?




Not sure if you meant to summon me or Rhun.


----------



## HolyMan

Please ignore Scott, Rune.

He was probably drinking something when he posted that. 

Although that does give him a small excuse - wish I had one. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Hopefully not instead of paying you!



in addition to paying.



Rune said:


> Not sure if you meant to summon me or Rhun.






HolyMan said:


> Please ignore Scott, Rune.
> 
> He was probably drinking something when he posted that.
> 
> Although that does give him a small excuse - wish I had one.
> 
> HM



Sorry Rune, i didn't know. thisRhune and Rune is a Rune of ill omen. i am all confused now. And it is too early to be drinking HM.


----------



## Rune

Nonsense!  It's never too early to drink!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I beg to differ. unless of course you are referring to the act of dating staying drunk to avoid the hangover.

edit: what the heck did i type last night?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> in addition to paying.




That is all good then.



Rune said:


> Nonsense!  It's never too early to drink!




I like the way you think!


----------



## Walking Dad

Scott DeWar said:


> I beg to differ. unless of course you are referring to the act of dating staying drunk to avoid the hangover.
> 
> edit: what the heck did i type last night?



Is 'drunk dating' something like 'speed dating'?

_When you like me when I'm drunk, we are made for each other!_


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> Is 'drunk dating' something like 'speed dating'?
> 
> _When you like me when I'm drunk, we are made for each other!_




Drunk dating is what happens when you can only stand each other after drinking plenty of liquor.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I like Walking Dad's response better!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I like Walking Dad's response better!




Ah, to be drunk in love.


----------



## Velmont

Second Period have ended. Canadien have come back and tied the game after being led by 2-0.

So until the third begin, I need to say:

GO HABS GO !!!


----------



## Velmont

Great game, great series, just sad that so close to win, the Habs lost. They lost 3 games in overtime... a simple goal could have make a so huge difference.

Oh well... Go Canuks, Go Ligthning!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Monday to wednesday is the most stressful part of the week for me.  This week I must have slept less then 8 hours total since the time I woke up Monday morning.

If I graduate in two months, I definately will spend the first week of my post graduation existance vegitating.


----------



## renau1g

Velmont said:


> Great game, great series, just sad that so close to win, the Habs lost. They lost 3 games in overtime... a simple goal could have make a so huge difference.
> 
> Oh well... Go Canuks, Go Ligthning!




I couldn't figure out why Cammalari didn't shoot on the breakaway... argh! Ah well, they outplayed them for much of the game and at least the future looks good with Price and Subban as the cornerstones. They've got to do something with Gomez though, 7+ million is about 4+ million too much. 

I'd do what some other teams did with their own lemon players, "loan" them to a European or AHL team (I believe Huet had this) to get his salary off the cap. 7 million would buy at least one top 6 forward (preferably a large, power-forward) with some savings to keep for when Subban/Price need to be re-signed.


----------



## Rhun

Velmont said:


> Oh well... Go Canuks, Go Ligthning!




I've always been a Red Wings fan, but I can get behind the Lightning. I think I actually have a Lightning jersey in my closet.


----------



## Velmont

renau1g said:


> I'd do what some other teams did with their own lemon players, "loan" them to a European or AHL team (I believe Huet had this) to get his salary off the cap. 7 million would buy at least one top 6 forward (preferably a large, power-forward) with some savings to keep for when Subban/Price need to be re-signed.




Price worth already 5 millions, and his stability and performance worth it. But considering the price of the goaltender these time, I doubt he will gain more. PK is another thing, but I expect that when he will be resigned, Markov will not be there anymore.

For next year, Canadiens have a great goaltender, have a good defensive (at the condition Markov and Georges both come back healthy). They will even need to choose who to cut down, as they will have 10 defense I think.

Now, the attack need some serious upgrade. Gomez is on a downward and doesn't worth his almost 8 millions. Kostitsyn lack constancy (he was on a down during the match 7, really bad timing). Pacioretty and Gionta are good but are not superstar. Plekanec is really good and a complete player and have shown great thing during 2010. Pacioretty is promising if he fully recover from his head wound (Not sure how we say in english _Comotion Cerebral_). Desharnais is small but have a lot in him... he could do better than what Gomez did this year I think. Pouliot talent is completely gone. And the others doesn't have the talent to play on the two first line.

The DG of the team will have to work to make the offense better, as this year, the team empty the school team to replace the many wounded.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, the test of the Wild Turkey American Honey with Diet 7-up mixer is amended as follows: 3 parts 7 up to one part of whiskey is too weak. so far two to one is best. going to try the other way around when My tasebuds clear from dinner. will start with 2 parts whiskey to one part 7 up next.

Update: 2 parts whisky and 1 part 7 up was perfect! I would like to call the drink "7 wild Americans!"


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Update: 2 parts whisky and 1 part 7 up was perfect! I would like to call the drink "7 wild Americans!"




I'll keep that in mind for when i give it a try.


----------



## Scott DeWar

took a bit, but now getting numb. now if the shouting match next door will suside .. .. .. ..


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> took a bit, but now getting numb. now if the shouting match next door will suside .. .. .. ..




Maybe you should have shared your tasty beverages with your neighbors?


----------



## Scott DeWar

an angry sreaming match between a man and a woman is not where i would want to be caught between.

besides, i now have to enjoy!


----------



## Scott DeWar

menu for lunch:
steamed spinach with sea salt, fresh ground pepper and butter served with a sauce of olive oil, balsamic vinegar, garlic and honey.

The main dish is cod batter dipped and cooked in olive oil seasoned with Italian seasonings, garlic sea salt and fresh ground pepper
this served with rice with broccoli.

that was lunch for me. Cooked by me.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> menu for lunch:
> steamed spinach with sea salt, fresh ground pepper and butter served with a sauce of olive oil, balsamic vinegar, garlic and honey.
> 
> The main dish is cod batter dipped and cooked in olive oil seasoned with Italian seasonings, garlic sea salt and fresh ground pepper
> this served with rice with broccoli.
> 
> that was lunch for me. Cooked by me.





Now you know why the 24 year old likes you...you can cook.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Would you believe i learned to cook because i like to eat?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Would you believe i learned to cook because i like to eat?




Yes, yes I would.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The cool thing about that meal was that i got to use that balsamic vinegar again!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> The cool thing about that meal was that i got to use that balsamic vinegar again!




It comes in handy. I always keep a bottle or two around the house.


----------



## renau1g

This was pretty funny and I thought I'd share. I'd suggest we refrain from commenting on specifics, but I had a good laugh. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8TwRmX6zs4&feature=share]YouTube - President Obama Roasts Donald Trump At White House Correspondents' Dinner![/ame]


----------



## Rhun

Funny stuff. I'm not sure Trump liked it, though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*counter argument*

not a comment!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIsQJNTvlUE&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Fraud Proof[/ame]


----------



## Rhun

Scott, you really like to walk a fine line, eh?


----------



## Scott DeWar

:innocent: huh?:/innocent:


----------



## Rhun

Innocent, my bottom!


----------



## Scott DeWar

What am I doing wrong? I see no wrong doing on my part.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> What am I doing wrong? I see no wrong doing on my part.




No comment.


----------



## Scott DeWar

**pout**



Rhun said:


> No comment.




and just what does THAT  mean!?!?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> and just what does THAT  mean!?!?




'tis a secret.


----------



## renau1g

I figure DeWar might get a kick out of this.

My boys have delved into my old print Dungeon/Dragon magazines and flip through them as well as the old 3e/3.5e MM's. I thought cool, I'll give them a copy (I have two) of the 4e MM and they can have that one too, it's got a more evocative cover than the 3e ones (at least IMO). They both flipped through it, "No daddy, I don't like this one, it's no good, I want the one with the eye on the front, like this eye (points to their eye) this red monster no good"

Apparently I'll have an edition war in my own home! Oh dear... at least they like D&D 

Oh, and we watched the D&D movie the other day...terrible, just terrible, but they seemed to like it. And we watched the Princess Bride last night, so much better, and they loved Andre the Giant in it, they were amazed how big he was. "Daddy, lookit the giant, is he the stone giant? Look he's got the stone" was their first question. I decided he was more of a hill giant, he wasn't tall enough to be a stone one.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Oh, and we watched the D&D movie the other day...terrible, just terrible, but they seemed to like it. And we watched the Princess Bride last night, so much better, and they loved Andre the Giant in it, they were amazed how big he was. "Daddy, lookit the giant, is he the stone giant? Look he's got the stone" was their first question. I decided he was more of a hill giant, he wasn't tall enough to be a stone one.




More like a half-ogre, maybe.  

Still 7'4" tall and around 500 lbs is pretty damn big!


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> I figure DeWar might get a kick out of this.
> 
> I thought cool, I'll give them a copy (I have two) of the 4e MM and they can have that one too, it's got a more evocative cover than the 3e ones (at least IMO). They both flipped through it, "No daddy, I don't like this one, it's no good, I want the one with the eye on the front, like this eye (points to their eye) this red monster no good"
> 
> Apparently I'll have an edition war in my own home! Oh dear... at least they like D&D  .




[sblock=laughter] hee hee hee he he he ha ha ha heh heh heh ho ho ho! ad infintium[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Dewar, teasing Ryan isn't very nice. 

And Ryan, how do the kids like your Pathfinder books?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am just proving that I got a kick out of it! now teasing would be : Ryan, have noticed how close I have gotten to you in xp? You are next in line!

I use to be even with Leif, I think.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I use to be even with Leif, I think.




Just goes to show, if you post enough, people will give you XPs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Actually i get the notice of people like Dar Jr who can give 10 xp at a time, and have no limits as to how mant\y times a day or how long its been since the last time given. i got all three times (X10 EACH!) in the same thread and on the same day, consecutive almost.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Actually i get the notice of people like Dar Jr who can give 10 xp at a time, and have no limits as to how manty times a day or how long its been since the last time given. i got all three times (X10 EACH!) in the same thread and on the same day, consecutive almost.




Really? That's pretty cool. I don't even know who Dar Jr is.


----------



## HolyMan

think he means darjr the mod.

Holy <translator of Scott Dewarish> Man


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> think he means darjr the mod.
> 
> Holy <translator of Scott Dewarish> Man




Ah, thank you. Scott is a great guy, but sometimes I do need a translation!


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> Dewar, teasing Ryan isn't very nice.
> 
> And Ryan, how do the kids like your Pathfinder books?




Errr....I don't actually have the print books, because I do all my PF gaming online I only bought the PDFs of the APG and the Core book. I do have the physical Kingmaker AP which they do enjoy.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Errr....I don't actually have the print books, because I do all my PF gaming online I only bought the PDFs of the APG and the Core book. I do have the physical Kingmaker AP which they do enjoy.




The only reason I have some of the physical books is I got a sweet deal on ebay for them.


----------



## Scott DeWar

the only 3.5/3.75 dead tree I have is Phb 3.5, and some freeport stuff.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> the only 3.5/3.75 dead tree I have is Phb 3.5, and some freeport stuff.




I've got most of it on paper. A lot of random .pdfs too.


----------



## renau1g

Funny enough I've got way more 3.xe hard copy stuff than 4e with the switch to a more digital distribution method in 4e and the change in prose to a more textbook/rulebook format there's only minimal reason to buy the books (at least until recently, they've started now adding some really great fluff). In 3.xe I also had a RL group that was pretty into it and we'd all put $20/month into the gaming pot to buy new books for teh group. We had all the Complete books, a ton of books for the Forgotten Realms (our campaign setting of choice), and a whole whack of miscellaneous ones (Weapons of Legacy, and Savage Species).

For 4e I only own the core 3, the two FR books (Players guide and DM one), the Adventurer's Vault (a book of magic items) and the DM one for Eberron.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> a ton of books for the Forgotten Realms (our campaign setting of choice),




You know, I loved the Realms when they first came out. I have the original boxed set still. But why the time 3E rolled around, I feel like they just completely jacked the setting up. I stopped buying anything related to it. I think I may have one or two 3E Forgotten Realms books, and that is it.


----------



## renau1g

I never played with the first boxed set, but I was introduced to D&D through the Baldur's Gate II video game and then through our DM who was a fan of the realms (in 2e). I never really saw much changes to the setting until 4e as I only started DM'ing in 3e so that was my reference point. The 3e campaign book is still one of the best sourcebooks I've ever purchased (IMO), there was tons of great stuff in there for me as a DM and when 4e came about I hated the changes so much we ran the realms as per the 3e timeline so that book was still more valuable to me than the 4e one.


----------



## Rhun

Waterdeep and the North was an awesome supplement. I still use it to this day.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, lets see if I did this right

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN2gMP3Q2Z4&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Peoria Carp Hunters[/ame]

ok, i did it right.

My Bro-in-law's younger bro posted this on his facebook page, And it looks about right to post herre in this  thread!


----------



## Rhun

Those guys are a bit insane.


----------



## Scott DeWar

No way! I would sooo be doing that on the Missouri river!!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> No way! I would sooo be doing that on the Missouri river!!




Good luck with that my friend!


----------



## renau1g

Those damn carp are pretty close to the Great Lakes, their likely entrance point is through Chicago area into Lake Michigan. If that happens it could be disastrous for the Lakes. Currently electrified fences are holding them back, but recent problems with State budgets are forcing them to cut back on all expenditures, including this one. The Canadian government is also working hard with the state and national authorities on this. As someone who loves fishing on the Great Lakes I hope to see more Carp Hunters helping out to do their share...


----------



## renau1g

Originally found by Nullzone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54VJWHL2K3I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Those damn carp are pretty close to the Great Lakes, their likely entrance point is through Chicago area into Lake Michigan. If that happens it could be disastrous for the Lakes. Currently electrified fences are holding them back, but recent problems with State budgets are forcing them to cut back on all expenditures, including this one. The Canadian government is also working hard with the state and national authorities on this. As someone who loves fishing on the Great Lakes I hope to see more Carp Hunters helping out to do their share...





We have so many carp in Utah Lake that they have basically destroyed everything else living in it. There are several plans to eliminate them, as there is at least one or two endangered species in the lake that can't be found anywhere else in the world.


----------



## renau1g

So I can expect to see a video uploaded by you next as you go Carp Hunting to do you part


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> So I can expect to see a video uploaded by you next as you go Carp Hunting to do you part




I tried wakeboarding in Utah Lake once, and got stuck in the mud!  Needless to say, it is a shallow lake. I think the average depth is only about ten feet


----------



## Relique du Madde

Living in what is essentially a beach frount desert all I have to say is damn that looks insane.

I thought somone on the boat was tossing fish at that guy up untill that one scene where dozens of fish lept out of the river.  Seriously, I didn't know fish can leap out of water that high.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Living in what is essentially a beach frount desert all I have to say is damn that looks insane.
> 
> I thought somone on the boat was tossing fish at that guy up untill that one scene where dozens of fish lept out of the river.  Seriously, I didn't know fish can leap out of water that high.




Where are you at, Relique?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*boating hazard*



Relique du Madde said:


> Living in what is essentially a beach frount desert all I have to say is damn that looks insane.
> 
> I thought somone on the boat was tossing fish at that guy up untill that one scene where dozens of fish lept out of the river.  Seriously, I didn't know fish can leap out of water that high.




Rhun: i think he is in Texas, south west area.

as for the fish, yes this is real. These fish are a boating hazard. Their spiny fins can easily cause serious harm to a boater. They have the strength to easily jump over the head of a full grown person.

Here in Missouri on the river there have been some very serious occurrences of these fish knocking large heavy grown fishermen out of their boat and into the water, and knocking the wind out of them. This can be deadly to someone with out proper flotation devices. They eat all of the vegetation of the local sturgeon and gar population. Both of those fish are edible , but are reducing in population, while the Asian carp apparently are not. All of these occurrences are reports by conservation agents/law enforcements that i have spoke with my self.

This is a very serious infestation.

These fish are actually being researched for recipes for feeding large cats in zoos. There are more then a few teams on this here at UMC.

At least catching them is easy: loud buzzing sounds like propeller motors attract them. They fly out of the water and into boats all of the time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Orange County California. 

Don't let the TV fool you, southern California is practically a desert and would look like one if it wasn't for all the water we are draining from the Colorado River and High Sierras.  The only rivers we have out here were concreted over and/or have no boat access (the few with boat access have limited access) .  Only lakes are man made (in parks), or requires you to pay money to access.


----------



## Scott DeWar

of course: ORANGE curtain. orange county. forgot that. The mojave river is mostly untouched, but is more of a creek in size. The Kern is a cold fast moving river but not likely to be infected by A. Crappie. The ocean is a bit poluted now by radiation from japan, so that is out.


----------



## Rhun

scott dewar said:


> rhun: I think he is in texas, south west area.




way off!


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Orange County California.
> 
> Don't let the TV fool you, southern California is practically a desert and would look like one if it wasn't for all the water we are draining from the Colorado River and High Sierras.  The only rivers we have out here were concreted over and/or have no boat access (the few with boat access have limited access) .  Only lakes are man made (in parks), or requires you to pay money to access.




I'm originally from California, though I lived in the Bay Area. But Utah is basically high desert, so I know exactly how you feel. With that said, we've still got a lot of lakes and reservoirs, mostly in the mountains.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know what's funny, I was about to say I'm not sure where I'd rather live, in a desert that snows late in the year,  or one that hardly rains but is next to a beach.

Then I remembered that the desert I live in is heavily taxed and ran by complete idiots while the people who run your desert are reputed for their forward thinking (in terms of planning for future disasters).  So you win.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gosh, I feel awful for having to live in theland of green trees and lawns-farms of wheat corn and other crops-lakes ponds streams and rivers aplenty-so very deprived of life i am.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You should feel aweful.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what's funny, I was about to say I'm not sure where I'd rather live, in a desert that snows late in the year,  or one that hardly rains but is next to a beach.
> 
> Then I remembered that the desert I live in is heavily taxed and ran by complete idiots while the people who run your desert are reputed for their forward thinking (in terms of planning for future disasters).  So you win.





The great thing about Utah is we've got just about every type of environment/climate within a 50 miles drive of Salt Lake. Mountains, forest, hills, desert, salt flats, lakes, sand dunes, etc. If you like the outdoors, this is a really great place.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It is horridly oppressive right now looking into my kitchen to see it  is aglow in green from the morning sunrise reflecting off the white oak tree outside.


----------



## renau1g

I live in Canuckistan, the land of the socialists/commies with our heavily taxing government overlords fighting over who gets to waste our tax dollars on fake lakes (despite the fact that a real lake was not far away), $50 million diverted from our border security fund to a riding of the Finance Minister (which is a few hundred km from any borders...) and billions on planes for our military that of course don't operate under the terrible Arctic conditions of our northern borders (you know, the ones that we are actually having problems with the Ruskies and the Chinese threatening our sovereign lands) and are around double the cost presented to the House if you believe the US expectations of the costs (who are the primary buyer of the plane, we're just piggybacking on) ... sigh, and this is from the Conservative government, it was worse in many ways under our Liberal party... 

Oi, I'm usually a left-leaning centrist, but man some of the things that true right Cons say about less government sure would be nice...


----------



## Velmont

Sadly true...

But I personally thinks the Cons are worst than the liberals and neither was a good party to rule. I've still voted for the least worst party this election, and it was neither of them. I hope someday I will vote for the best. That's all I had to say about Canadian Politics...


----------



## Rhun

While I know that we are all adults here and can certainly talk civilly about politics, we should probably stray away from that conversation, and back to other topics that are as pointless as politicians.


----------



## Velmont

That's all for politics, hockey playoff are boring at the moment and OBL is dead, so most of my conspiracy theory just goes down.

So only thing left is to decide what color we should have our sky. I mean, Blue is beautiful, but after so many year of Blue Sky, we should change it color. I like to change the color of a room every decade, why not change the color of the sky every millennium?

I would like a more purple sky...


----------



## Walking Dad

Dr Who started again... maybe a less 'dangerous' topic.


----------



## renau1g

I am potentially intrigued by Thor coming out this weekend (I think it's this weekend?)


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> I am potentially intrigued by Thor coming out this weekend (I think it's this weekend?)




Thor came out last weekend. There are already reviews of it over in the Media Lounge.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> It is horridly oppressive right now looking into my kitchen to see it  is aglow in green from the morning sunrise reflecting off the white oak tree outside.




Why are you up so early, Dewar? Work? I mean, I get up around 5:30am every day...but that's me and my work schedule.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Rhun said:


> Thor came out last weekend. There are already reviews of it over in the Media Lounge.




Depends on what country you're in. USA gets/got it today, if memory serves.

I'm definitely planning to go see it... Whether I will enact that plan remains to be seen.


----------



## Rhun

Dragonwriter said:


> Depends on what country you're in. USA gets/got it today, if memory serves.
> 
> I'm definitely planning to go see it... Whether I will enact that plan remains to be seen.





Oh, yeah...I suppose so. I generally never watch anything opening weekend. I'm not a big fan of crowds.


----------



## HolyMan

Sadly I as a great movie go'er will not be going to see Thor

*Reason:* It is released as 3-D only and I am not into that anymore. If they gave me a choice I would go see it for sure, but making me pay the extra and then in my experience the 3-D will be limited I see this as a ploy to make money the movie companies don't need.

I will be seeing The Conspirator (and will wait to watch Thor from the red box )

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LzovRI4zig[/ame]


HM


----------



## renau1g

I have only seen 1 movie in 3d, Avatar. It was cool, but I couldn't watch movies all the time like that. 

Oh, btw, my city's back on top baby!

Windsor jobless rate surges to 10.7 per cent

Region regains dubious title of 'unemployment capital' of Canada

Suck it Abbotsford-Mission, B.C (last month they were higher than us)


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Windsor jobless rate surges to 10.7 per cent




You're on top at 10.7%? That doesn't sound too bad. We've got several cities here that are above 15% I believe.


----------



## renau1g

Apparently you have a lot worse off than us. Canada weathered the storm a bit better here as our government had a firmer set of rules on our financial institutions that prevented the same kind of housing bubble (that combined with the tax benefits provided on mortgages also added inflationary effects to the home costs). Nationally Canada is 7.6, USA is 9.2. I notice a ton of California places on the below list...

Unemployment Rates for Metropolitan Areas

[sblock=List]

Rank            	Metropolitan Area           	Rate 
301 	Decatur, IL Metropolitan Statistical Area 	10.7
301 	Salem, OR Metropolitan Statistical Area 	10.7
303 	Bay City, MI Metropolitan Statistical Area 	10.8
303 	Jackson, MI Metropolitan Statistical Area 	10.8
303 	North Port-Bradenton-Sarasota, FL Metropolitan Statistical Area 	10.8
306 	Deltona-Daytona Beach-Ormond Beach, FL Metropolitan Statistical Area 	10.9
306 	Lake Havasu City-Kingman, AZ Metropolitan Statistical Area 	10.9
306 	Leominster-Fitchburg-Gardner, MA Metropolitan NECTA 	10.9
306 	Miami-Fort Lauderdale-Pompano Beach, FL Metropolitan Statistical Area 	10.9
306 	Monroe, MI Metropolitan Statistical Area 	10.9
311 	Beaumont-Port Arthur, TX Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.0
311 	Elkhart-Goshen, IN Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.0
311 	Mansfield, OH Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.0
311 	Niles-Benton Harbor, MI Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.0
311 	Punta Gorda, FL Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.0
311 	Tampa-St. Petersburg-Clearwater, FL Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.0
311 	Yakima, WA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.0
318 	Morristown, TN Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.1
318 	Muskegon-Norton Shores, MI Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.1
318 	Myrtle Beach-North Myrtle Beach-Conway, SC Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.1
318 	Palm Bay-Melbourne-Titusville, FL Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.1
322 	Cape Coral-Fort Myers, FL Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.2
322 	Grand Junction, CO Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.2
322 	Pueblo, CO Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.2
325 	Lakeland-Winter Haven, FL Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.3
326 	Los Angeles-Long Beach-Santa Ana, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.4
327 	Dalton, GA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.5
327 	Mount Vernon-Anacortes, WA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.5
329 	Detroit-Warren-Livonia, MI Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.8
329 	Flint, MI Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.8
331 	Hickory-Lenoir-Morganton, NC Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.9
331 	McAllen-Edinburg-Mission, TX Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.9
331 	Port St. Lucie, FL Metropolitan Statistical Area 	11.9
331 	Providence-Fall River-Warwick, RI-MA Metropolitan NECTA 	11.9
335 	Brownsville-Harlingen, TX Metropolitan Statistical Area 	12.0
336 	Sebastian-Vero Beach, FL Metropolitan Statistical Area 	12.2
336 	Waterbury, CT Metropolitan NECTA 	12.2
338 	Vallejo-Fairfield, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	12.3
339 	Steubenville-Weirton, OH-WV Metropolitan Statistical Area 	12.4
340 	Ocala, FL Metropolitan Statistical Area 	12.5
340 	Rocky Mount, NC Metropolitan Statistical Area 	12.5
342 	Coeur d'Alene, ID Metropolitan Statistical Area 	12.6
342 	New Bedford, MA Metropolitan NECTA 	12.6
344 	Kankakee-Bradley, IL Metropolitan Statistical Area 	12.7
344 	Longview, WA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	12.7
344 	Medford, OR Metropolitan Statistical Area 	12.7
344 	Sacramento--Arden-Arcade--Roseville, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	12.7
348 	Reno-Sparks, NV Metropolitan Statistical Area 	13.1
349 	Carson City, NV Metropolitan Statistical Area 	13.2
350 	Las Vegas-Paradise, NV Metropolitan Statistical Area 	13.3
350 	Rockford, IL Metropolitan Statistical Area 	13.3
352 	Atlantic City-Hammonton, NJ Metropolitan Statistical Area 	13.5
353 	Vineland-Millville-Bridgeton, NJ Metropolitan Statistical Area 	13.8
354 	Riverside-San Bernardino-Ontario, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	13.9
355 	Bend, OR Metropolitan Statistical Area 	14.0
356 	Chico, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	14.4
357 	Palm Coast, FL Metropolitan Statistical Area 	14.5
358 	Santa Cruz-Watsonville, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	14.7
359 	Ocean City, NJ Metropolitan Statistical Area 	15.9
360 	Salinas, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	16.5
361 	Redding, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	17.1
362 	Madera-Chowchilla, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	17.2
363 	Bakersfield-Delano, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	17.5
364 	Fresno, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	18.4
364 	Hanford-Corcoran, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	18.4
364 	Modesto, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	18.4
364 	Stockton, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	18.4
368 	Visalia-Porterville, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	18.7
369 	Merced, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	21.4
370 	Yuba City, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	21.6
371 	Yuma, AZ Metropolitan Statistical Area 	21.7
372 	El Centro, CA Metropolitan Statistical Area 	24.6
[/sblock]

Oh and here's a great sign somebody did


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Apparently you have a lot worse off than us. Canada weathered the storm a bit better here as our government had a firmer set of rules on our financial institutions that prevented the same kind of housing bubble (that combined with the tax benefits provided on mortgages also added inflationary effects to the home costs). Nationally Canada is 7.6, USA is 9.2. I notice a ton of California places on the below list...





Here in Utah we are actually at 7.6%, or thereabouts. So we're actually below the average for the country. California's economy is really in the shambles...there has been some talk of the state declaring bankruptcy. Not sure how that would work. But something needs to be done there for sure.

And I love the sign!


----------



## renau1g

It should say Automotive Capital of Canada, but that was before our dollar being worth more than the US$, our exporters were pummeled


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> It should say Automotive Capital of Canada, but that was before our dollar being worth more than the US$, our exporters were pummeled




Well, at least you aren't as bad off as our Automotive Capital, Detroit!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rhun said:


> You're on top at 10.7%? That doesn't sound too bad. We've got several cities here that are above 15% I believe.




The problem with jobless ratesa are that they often are a bs statistic since they only really include those who are on un employment and actively looking for work or those who answered an official questionare.  Im not sure if they include retirees (including those who worked in a field that lends to an early retirement with high pension rates) or the idle extremely rich.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Columbia Mo is 6.2 % but I don't know how. There are a god awful lot of pwople at the job searh place. lots of temps but nothing permenant , so that should not really count as those are 'fireable' with a moments notice. 0 job security.

as for the post at 7:07 am, I had to be at a job sight at 8:30 for a whopping 3 hours of work today. woot


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rhun said:


> Here in Utah we are actually at 7.6%, or thereabouts. So we're actually below the average for the country. California's economy is really in the shambles...there has been some talk of the state declaring bankruptcy. Not sure how that would work. But something needs to be done there for sure.
> 
> And I love the sign!



We are heading into bankruptcy because our state has been mismanaged since the internet boom of the 90s.  Instsead of voting in people who actually know how to finance anything we consistanty elected people who think the solution to a balanced budget is to tax everything until people and buisness leave and then hand out blank checks and raises to your supporters.  

Things have gotten so bad that we are now being compaired to greece.


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> Sadly I as a great movie go'er will not be going to see Thor
> 
> *Reason:* It is released as 3-D only and I am not into that anymore. If they gave me a choice I would go see it for sure, but making me pay the extra and then in my experience the 3-D will be limited I see this as a ploy to make money the movie companies don't need.




I'm pretty sure they're still releasing it in normal-view (though perhaps not quite as widely). 3D is just the thing they're pushing, as with all new/revamped technology.


----------



## renau1g

Relique du Madde said:


> We are heading into bankruptcy because our state has been mismanaged since the internet boom of the 90s.  Instsead of voting in people who actually know how to finance anything we consistanty elected people who think the solution to a balanced budget is to tax everything until people and buisness leave and then hand out blank checks and raises to your supporters.
> 
> Things have gotten so bad that we are now being compaired to greece.




Well, California is a way bigger economy than  Greece. I believe it's somewhere around the 8th biggest economy in the whole world if it was measured on its own and around 13% of the US economy...please don't go bankrupt...we don't need another recession. Sadly, Ontario is actually in worse shape than California if you can believe it, mostly on the crushing weight of our public health plan eating around 1/2 our provincial tax revenue. It's only going to get worse here when the boomers get older and stop working, shrinking the tax base and placing even more burden on our health care system. Ahhh...can't wait. The difference here is that Canada doesn't require out provinces to run balanced budgets so we can just get into large deficits and count on the Feds to bail us out I guess (being the largest economy at around 30% of the national GDP). We're too big to fail...

In 2008, when measured as a percentage of GDP, California had the 6th highest tax burden of the fifty states.


----------



## Scott DeWar

where does Missouri fit in that?


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Well, California is a way bigger economy than  Greece. I believe it's somewhere around the 8th biggest economy in the whole world if it was measured on its own and around 13% of the US economy...please don't go bankrupt...we don't need another recession.




I'm still not sure the current recession is over and/or actually improving. Honestly, I still have a sneaking suspicion things may get worse before they get better. I've got my fingers crossed that doesn't happen.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It is true that California's economy is bigger then greese, but our pension obligiations are getting to the point of Greecian insolvency.   According to one number I heard if every one in the public system were to retire today the state would be in the hole 500 BILLION due to unfunded pension obligations alone.  Considering that California has a annual defecit of 15 Billion I'm pretty sure taxes,  additional loans,  bonds, or budget tricks won't be able to make a dent in our debt, so we are pretty much in a continual state of praying things don't get worse cause the moment it does...


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> I'm still not sure the current recession is over and/or actually improving. Honestly, I still have a sneaking suspicion things may get worse before they get better. I've got my fingers crossed that doesn't happen.




Yes, double dip recession could be very ugly. With Oil/gas prices spiking again, huge inflation in food costs, minimal growth in the economy/wage rates and spiraling national (and in some cases State/Provincial) debts, and our interest rates at historic lows we could end up with a long and painful period of stagflation (Stagflation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) 

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - people employed part time are no deemed unemployed for those stats, underemployed, yes, but not unemployed.

[MENTION=42169]Relique du Madde[/MENTION] - you are right on the jobless rate, it wouldn't include those not actively looking for a job, so whether idly rich, retired, or those who grew disenfranchised with not finding a job and have given up looking.


----------



## HolyMan

Dragonwriter said:


> I'm pretty sure they're still releasing it in normal-view (though perhaps not quite as widely). 3D is just the thing they're pushing, as with all new/revamped technology.




If they do then it probably won't be around here. Both Green Hornet and Rango were 3D only here when they could have easily been 2D.

Check this out...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnSicg5eRsI]YouTube - Green Lantern - Official Wondercon Footage [HD][/ame]



HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'll probably wait for it to be on dvd or in the Budget Theater which is pretty much the same thing I'm doing with Thor.  I means seriously 10.75-12 bucks for non-3d tickets (or 15.00 + 3.00 for 3d glasses), 4.50 for a 32 ounce soda and but load of money for stale popcorn or a rubbery hot dog is too much.


----------



## HolyMan

I go for the ambiance 

And some movies you just have to see big screen.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh wow, i just slept for 13 hours.


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> I go for the ambiance
> 
> And some movies you just have to see big screen.
> 
> HM




I don't know about that. My TV looks every bit as good as a big screen...plus, I've got all the comforts of home.


----------



## renau1g

I just bought a new car over the weekend. I really like it.


----------



## Rhun

Sweet, Ryan. I'm a big fan of the Enclave. Buick has really stepped up their game over the last few years.


----------



## HolyMan

Looks nice but I know nothing about cars I don;t drive (never have).

Saw Thor Since it came here in 2D (YEAH!!) It was good but for some reason it had me thinking they seem to rush the stories nowadays to get to the action. I am getting old and need good dialogue and character development.

Previews had Green Lantern, Captain America, Super 8, and the following...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UCDzvdmmDc]YouTube - Conan the Barbarian 2011 Trailer HD[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VdONYkKFmQ]YouTube - Immortals - Official Trailer [HD][/ame]



Going to be a great movie year! 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> YouTube - Immortals





I still laugh at the Conan Trailer...

But man... Immortals looks like it'll be a kick ass video game..

Wait, what do you mean it's a movie?!?!??


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Looks nice but I know nothing about cars I don;t drive (never have).




That's kind of a shame. I have three cars and two motorcycles. Had four cars until a month ago, and just sold one of them. Need to sell one of the motorcycles here soon too. 



Relique du Madde said:


> I still laugh at the Conan Trailer...




I do like Jason Momoa, though. So hopefully the new Conan is good.


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> Saw Thor Since it came here in 2D (YEAH!!)




I'm not going to say 'I told you so' just because I'm in a generous mood. 



> Previews had Green Lantern, Captain America, Super 8, and the following...
> 
> Going to be a great movie year!
> 
> HM




We've had several great movie years recently. Same goes for the video game industry. And I hope the streak doesn't end any time soon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rhun said:


> hopefully the new Conan is good.




Same here, however that 15 second stretch of trailer that consisted of yells, screams, and roars keeps making me giggle when ever I see it.

Seriously, that's becoming my newest biggest pet peeve in fantasy/sword and sorcery trailers.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Same here, however that 15 second stretch of trailer that consisted of yells, screams, and roars keeps making me giggle when ever I see it.
> 
> Seriously, that's becoming my newest biggest pet peeve in fantasy/sword and sorcery trailers.




Agreed! I wish they would put a little more thought into flicks these days.


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> Saw Thor Since it came here in 2D (YEAH!!)






Dragonwriter said:


> I'm not going to say 'I told you so' just because I'm in a generous mood.




But I will: He told you so , HM!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> But I will: He told you so , HM!




And I'll turn it into a resounding chorus: He told you so, HM!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

*stumbles into thread*

Update: probably won't be back into PbP for a couple more weeks, I'm very busy and stressed out, and tired, sleeping about 4 hours a night, and I went out and climbed a tree to calm down yesterday, that went badly, I'll tell the story below, it's kind of gory at the end so if you are sqeamish don't read it.

[sblock=sad tale of woe and misery]
I went out into my woods, as I was uber dead from exams, and started climbing a tree, I got about 20 feet up, grabbed a branch to pull myself up *snap* I shout the F bomb really loudly, which turns out to be a terrible idea, as shouwn later but anyway I start falling, trying to grab a branch to stop myself as it would be a really bad thing to land on the ground from that height, I grabbed a branch with my left hand, which was a good idea at the time, but I ended up just swinging myself into another branch right on my ribs, I then let go of the branch and continue falling, and grab a couple of branches to slow me down but let go before I swing into more, then land on my left foot, on the very end, so my little toe has its nail dug into it, which proceeds to bleed profusely, but I just lie on the ground for about 5 seconds, then take my shoe off, take some of the string I have with me to wrap around my toe, tightening it with a stick like a tourniquet to stop the bleeding, then find a stick to use like a crutch, with happend to be the same one that had just broken off of the tree, then as I start heading home, the guy in the house near the tree comes out and starts yelling at me for dropping the F bomb when his kids were around, so I yell back a little bit and leave. My rib's not broken but it is probably bruised given the baseball sized bruise on my side, and my foot is getting better, it wasn't really as bad as I thought at first, there had already been a cut there before and that just opened back up.[/sblock]

So, end of line I won't be on here much, as I have exams tomorrow still, but I don't feel like I'm calm enough right now to be able to play for now, next week or the week after I should get better. I just wanted to check in so y'all wouldn't think I'm dead or something.

GM


----------



## Rhun

Sounds like a rough time, GM. Hopefully things get better for you soon!


----------



## renau1g

Oh, BTW here's a pic of me with the car from the dealer's page...I can report back that after 5 days of ownership the Buick is far superior to my 2010 Dodge Caravan that my wife now (un?)happily drives and for only $40/month more than that vehicle...


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Oh, BTW here's a pic of me with the car from the dealer's page...I can report back that after 5 days of ownership the Buick is far superior to my 2010 Dodge Caravan that my wife now (un?)happily drives and for only $40/month more than that




I'd take a Regal over a minivan any day of the week. With that said, I have a Dodge Durango, and I love it. Though with gas prices where they are, it doesn't get driven much.


----------



## stonegod

renau1g said:


> Oh, BTW here's a pic of me with the car from the dealer's page...I can report back that after 5 days of ownership the Buick is far superior to my 2010 Dodge Caravan that my wife now (un?)happily drives and for only $40/month more than...



Its not a Cooper.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> Its not a Cooper.




Should it be a Cooper?


----------



## Scott DeWar

what does the construction barrels have to do with cars?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> what does the construction barrels have to do with cars?




You want to avoid construction barrels in your car. With that said, I hit one of the orange ones once, filled with water, in this huge Ford Bronco I used to have. Watching water explode and the barrel bouncing 100 feet down the street was pretty awesome!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh wow! can you do it again and film it?!?!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I always wondered this, how much damage does running into one of those water barrels do?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Oh wow! can you do it again and film it?!?!




I wish! That would rock.



Relique du Madde said:


> I always wondered this, how much damage does running into one of those water barrels do?




Well, my Bronco had a big, heavy duty, black steel bumper...so it actually did no damage to my ride at all. I wouldn't want to hit one in a little car though, or a vehicle that has the plastic-covered bumper like most modern SUVs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ugh- thunderstorms- they bring pain. i can't sleep!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Ugh- thunderstorms- they bring pain. i can't sleep!




I personally love thunderstorms, but that is just me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have loved them for yeaars, but i haave too many injuries that are sensitive to high  humidity or low barametric pressure. i have woke from a dead sleep because of this pain before.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I have loved them for yeaars, but i haave too many injuries that are sensitive to high  humidity or low barametric pressure. i have woke from a dead sleep because of this pain before.




The great suck! Sorry to hear that Dewar. 

Most of my injuries just hurt all the time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> The great suck! Sorry to hear that Dewar.
> 
> Most of my injuries just hurt all the time.



Don' t worry, you are young and active- you will heal up. Neuropathy aggravates the little aches.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Don' t worry, you are young and active- you will heal up. Neuropathy aggravates the little aches.




I do like to stay active. I've been off my work-out routine the last couple of weeks though. Need to get back to it. It is amazing how quickly you can lose muscle and endurance.


----------



## Rhun

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]

Proof that you don't have to be afraid of things that go Bump In The Night...


----------



## Scott DeWar

the flash of the camera is disrupting the lable, does that say full sail? is it ale, scotch, brandy?...
and what proof is it? 85?160?


----------



## HolyMan

Spoken like a true alcoholic Scott 

So in HM news I rented Black Death from the red box and my advice to you is don't. It was slow and the one big fight scene (there was only one) was all to close choppy camera work. Oh well. BTW did Black Death make it to theaters?? 

And check these out from the previews on the disc.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssHEAOrAdCU]YouTube - Hobo With A Shotgun (2011) - Unrated Trailer [HD][/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFbBIUcklt8]YouTube - Vanishing On 7th Street - Official Trailer [HD][/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkwEFKdTckk]YouTube - I Saw The Devil - Official Trailer [HD][/ame]



HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

what other way would proof be used in that?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> the flash of the camera is disrupting the lable, does that say full sail? is it ale, scotch, brandy?...
> and what proof is it? 85?160?




Cascadian Dark Ale. And yes, Full Sail brewery.


----------



## HolyMan

Hey new trailer for T3...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHRf01Gjosk]YouTube - Transformers 3 Dark of the Moon Trailer 3 Official (HD)[/ame]


HM


----------



## Rhun

We'll see if it is any good. Unfortunately, the problem with most sequels is that the quality of the story drops. Most of the time.


----------



## HolyMan

Quite true. 

I was hoping for Transforemers 3: War of The Dinobots - myself.

Since in T2 they had the fleshed out hot coed robot, they could do the Dinobots the same way.

In the comic they were made as a defense vs. Shockwave when he came looking for the crash site. Dinosaurs at the time being the only life on earth so you get Dinobots.

I was thinking that maybe for the movie they would be the reason for the fleshed out coed robot. You don't think Starscream came up with that idea all on his own do you? He found them and stole their tech. But Megatron would be like reactivate them and send them off to rampage the planet.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

Rhun said:


> We'll see if it is any good. Unfortunately, the problem with most sequels is that the quality of the story drops. Most of the time.




Do any of us really watch Transformers for the story? 

I know I'm a story-oriented person, but even I don't really care about it when it comes to the Transformers movies. I go for the eye candy - hot girls, big explosions and giant robot battles. Plus the bit of nostalgia for the classic Transformers.


----------



## Rhun

Dragonwriter said:


> Do any of us really watch Transformers for the story?
> 
> I know I'm a story-oriented person, but even I don't really care about it when it comes to the Transformers movies. I go for the eye candy - hot girls, big explosions and giant robot battles. Plus the bit of nostalgia for the classic Transformers.




Well, there is certainly something to be said about having Megan Fox bounce around the screen.


----------



## renau1g

Ugh, she looks disgusting. To me anyway.


----------



## Rhun

Lawn mowed, dog poop clean up, some bricks dug up, planters made, weed barrier and mulch laid...its turning out to be a productive morning.


----------



## Scott DeWar

in the middle of a table top d and d game...very productive indeed!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> in the middle of a table top d and d game...very productive indeed!




And yet you're posting here? You must not play tabletop D&D like me and my buddies do! LOL.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I lost interest in Megan Fox the moment she lip locked Shia LeBeauf.  I know it's all fantasy but he is one of the handful of actors that ruin EVERYTHING for me.

 Also her toe like thumb wierds me out.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> I lost interest in Megan Fox the moment she lip locked Shia LeBeauf.  I know it's all fantasy but he is one of the handful of actors that ruin EVERYTHING for me.




I actually agree with this. Shia is a horrible actor.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]
> 
> Proof that you don't have to be afraid of things that go Bump In The Night...






Scott DeWar said:


> in the middle of a table top d and d game...very productive indeed!






Rhun said:


> And yet you're posting here? You must not play tabletop D&D like me and my buddies do! LOL.



by the way, what is the proof of the ale depicted it the foto?

second, Shhh! the other players were busy arguing at that point!


----------



## renau1g

Were they arguing why on earth are we playing 3e and not the best edition of D&D... 4e?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't make me Diaglo you!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> by the way, what is the proof of the ale depicted it the foto?




It was a 6.5% ale.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't make me Diaglo you!




Do it! Do it!


----------



## Scott DeWar

beware the mod ban hammer!

Oh wow, i am the christopher columbus post!
1492 CC sailed the ocean blue! !


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, what's for supper?!
steamed spinish with butter garlic, seasalt and fresh ground pepper corns and a dribble of balsamic viniger.

garlic bread kept warm in the oven

Fettuccine Alfredo with mushrooms, broccoli and chicken- cooked in olive oil, rosemary white pepper and Italian seasoning.

my spinish needed bacon, otherwise: superb!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Ok, what's for supper?!





I did a seasoned strip steak, steamed broccoli and a baked potato.


----------



## Scott DeWar

yummmmmm!

for dinner tonight:

i had bought a packege of bonless chicen breast yesturday, so I have been soaking pieces in a mil/egg/soysause mix and will coat them in a cajun seasoning then cooked in olive oil. I have new taters and brocli and cheesse waiting to join that. while I cook that I will be sancking on chips and a cheese and salsa dip.

to drink: sam adams cream stout.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> yummmmmm!
> 
> for dinner tonight:
> 
> i had bought a packege of bonless chicen breast yesturday, so I have been soaking pieces in a mil/egg/soysause mix and will coat them in a cajun seasoning then cooked in olive oil. I have new taters and brocli and cheesse waiting to join that. while I cook that I will be sancking on chips and a cheese and salsa dip.
> 
> to drink: sam adams cream stout.





I used the leftover steak to make steak sandwiches for dinner last night. Alas, I washed it down with water. Drinking beers on the days I work out always makes me feel like I need to do an extra couple of miles!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> yummmmmm!
> 
> I have new taters and brocli and cheesse waiting to join that. while I cook that I will be sancking on chips and a cheese and salsa dip.
> 
> to drink: sam adams cream stout.




the above items were not ready in tome so i did not get that part. for tonight I have bonless skinless chicken breast that has been soaking in brandy for two days. I should be able to habve the taters and with it, steamed spinach.


----------



## Scott DeWar

for the record, brandy with chicken is no where near as good as white wine with chicken.


----------



## Relique du Madde

How about waffles with chicken?


----------



## Scott DeWar

maybe waffles with brandy and peaches.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> for the record, brandy with chicken is no where near as good as white wine with chicken.




Depends on the type of brandy.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> How about waffles with chicken?




Isn't that popular in the south?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Depends on the type of brandy.




drambuie


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> drambuie




Drambuie is a liqueur, not a brandy, isn't it?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Drambuie*



Rhun said:


> Drambuie is a liqueur, not a brandy, isn't it?




Just checked as I did not wantto be wrong. It is indeed a liquor, not a brandy as i have always drank it as. Huh.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Just checked as I did not wantto be wrong. It is indeed a liquor, not a brandy as i have always drank it as. Huh.




That might be part of the issue.


----------



## HolyMan

I got mail http://www.enworld.org/forum/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=180122

And from the guvnor no less. 

So now I will be getting a 10gp paycheck from EnWorld every month. What should I spend it on?

HM


----------



## Rhun

Your link is invalid, HM...so I'm not sure what you are talking about?


----------



## renau1g

Community Supporters now receive some en-gold to spend for various things. (you can't see the PM because it was to HM)


About Gold Pieces

EN World uses a virtual "currency" which can be used to fund various activities throughout the site.  You can purchase gold pieces via PayPal (5gp costs $1).

Bazaar

The bazaar sells various virtual items which you can purchase using your gold pieces.  This includes things like:

    Customizations (change the colour or style of your username, your usertitle, and so on)
    Gifts which you can purchase for yourself or for a friend.  These are small virtual items (such as a magic sword, an elven cloak, a ninja assassin, and so on) which appear in various places throughout the site.

Prismatic Wars

Prismatic Wars is a card game which you can play on the site - either against other players or against compute-controlled NPCs.  You can purchase collectible card decks with your gold pieces and use them in play.  In addition, it is possible to enter tournaments which have gold pieces as the prize.

How To Get More Gold

    In order to purchase more gold pieces, simply click on your gold piece balance.  You'll see it over to the left, but also in other places such as your profile under "Statistics".  A small box will popup, and you can use that to buy additional gold pieces.
    You can purchase gold pieces for yourself or for a friend
    You can donate some or all of your gold peices to a friend
    You may win gold pieces in Prismatic Wars tournaments or other activities throughout the site.
    EN World Subscribers receive a "paycheck" every 30 days. A Copper Subscriber receives 5gp, and a Silver Subcriber receives 10gp.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Community Supporters now receive some en-gold to spend for various things. (you can't see the PM because it was to HM)




Ah, now I understand.


----------



## Rhun

*20,000*

Doesn't this call for a celebration?


----------



## Scott DeWar

w\hy yes! you get to be the one to start a new misbegotten waif thread!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> why yes! you get to be the one to start a new misbegotten waif thread!




How is that a celebration? LOL. I was thinking you guys would all send me beer.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Rhun said:


> How is that a celebration? LOL. I was thinking you guys would all send me beer.




All you'll be getting from me is XP... (And it's already given.)

Maybe if/when you catch Crothian one of us might send you something as a congratulations.


----------



## Rhun

Dragonwriter said:


> All you'll be getting from me is XP... (And it's already given.)
> 
> Maybe if/when you catch Crothian one of us might send you something as a congratulations.




I've got a long way to go! But I did just recently move into the 8th slot on the EN World "Most Posts" list.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rhun said:


> *20,000*
> 
> Doesn't this call for a celebration?




No.

However you will receive a Star Trek Alien race who speaks in metaphors and idioms BUT in a manner which is head scratching when you realize that it would be impossible to describe making a SPACE SHIP based on such figurative language.

So in honor of your Tamarian gift:


Rhun at Enworld, his post hit 20,000.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I am a master of magic addict, I play it all the time, including when I get ticked at the AI when it decides to have my second most important city (the one responsible for my nations food) rebel as I'm kicking off a war with another wizard, causing ALL my paladins to disband along with most of my other units, and this is after I had spent over a week realtime trying to make a +6 attack, +3 damage, haste, magic immunity bow for one of my heroes, and then have the spell fizzle because of a suppress magic spell that the same wizard I started the war with had cast. It is a fun game, though.

Anyway, I have work to do now, and will be back tomorrow.

GM


----------



## Rhun

Thanks Relique! And congrats on your 10k!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hit 10k?  Damn.  I actually stopped paying attention when I hit *OVER 9000!*


----------



## Scott DeWar

for Rhun and Relique I present this bottle for a toast .. .. .. ..


----------



## Scott DeWar

would either of the two sirs wish to examine the cork?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*A toast!*

Salute'! !


----------



## HolyMan

Hmmmm....

Three posts to say CONGRATS!? 

Guess who else wishes to reach 20k posts 

HM


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> for Rhun and Relique I present this bottle for a toast .. .. .. ..






Scott DeWar said:


> would either of the two sirs wish to examine the cork?






Scott DeWar said:


> Salute'! !




Thanks, Dewar!



HolyMan said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Three posts to say CONGRATS!?
> 
> Guess who else wishes to reach 20k posts




Dewar is certainly on a mission. But its all good.


----------



## renau1g

Now that he's found the new Hive thread I'm sure we'll see a post bloat from him 

Congrats, now get to work catching Crothian, he's been slacking.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Now that he's found the new Hive thread I'm sure we'll see a post bloat from him
> 
> Congrats, now get to work catching Crothian, he's been slacking.




I'm pretty sure that achievement is not within reach.


----------



## HolyMan

I'm going to reach it. 

As of right now all the thread I am playing in or DMing have been updated.

Good Night EnWorld see you in the morning.

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> I'm going to reach it.




Good luck with that, my friend!


----------



## Scott DeWar

yuck! It was hot to day!


----------



## renau1g

It finally cooled off here. It was over 40 degrees with the humidex last two days.


----------



## Scott DeWar

by friday we will be having 100+ degree F index here. We are getting upper 80's right now.

40 C = 104 F ?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> by friday we will be having 100+ degree F index here. We are getting upper 80's right now.




We'll have gone from 37F on Sunday here, to 84F this weekend. Amazing that the temps can swing 50 degrees in a single week.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah apparently it is. It was friggin' hot especially when our average is 24 or 75 F here at this time of year...


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Yeah apparently it is. It was friggin' hot especially when our average is 24 or 75 F here at this time of year...




I think I would have traded the cold for the hot this last weekend.


----------



## renau1g

We had the temperature at around 32 or so and the extra difference was humidity, just so sticky. 

On an unrelated (and therefore totally relevant) aside, my power supply started to spark, pop and smoke over the weekend. Good thing I was in the room and unplugged it. I ordered a new one and should get it tomorrow. The old one last four years and was a no-name brand. Not too bad...I ordered a new CPU also as my 4 year old one was having trouble with some of the newer games, but my video card and RAM are fine.


----------



## HolyMan

99 here in H-town (so the bank said - but then it said -17 last week after the big storm)

I need a new laptop and mine is only two years old and quite full. I think I need something just for games and pdfs and something to cruise the web on. 

Plus I don't delete anything so that could be it too.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

try deleting Holy man, it really helps a lot.

on a non computer and back to the hot weather, there is a fron moving in from the south west. I have been racking a blob of thundeer showers since witchita and it is growing and on its way.

There has been this mud patch in the corner of my parking lot all the winter long and I had to clean it out as that is my parking spot and I am tired of slogging through it just  to get get to my truck. I had to do this before the storm's arrival later to night.

I give the storm 4 1/5 hours to get here (2200 hrs local)


----------



## Relique du Madde

???  Why bother cleaning out the mudd puddle when the new storm was going to you know, create a new one?  It sort of defeats the purpose you know.


----------



## renau1g

Exercise?


----------



## Scott DeWar

exorcise and the grass was holding it there. It would not drain and only got worse. Cooling nicely now- been doing a few house chores and playing diablo for a bit now.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> On an unrelated (and therefore totally relevant) aside, my power supply started to spark, pop and smoke over the weekend. Good thing I was in the room and unplugged it. I ordered a new one and should get it tomorrow. The old one last four years and was a no-name brand. Not too bad...I ordered a new CPU also as my 4 year old one was having trouble with some of the newer games, but my video card and RAM are fine.




I've got two power supplies for my laptop, and I've had to rewire each of them myself because of HP's horrible power supply design. They both work just fine now...just don't look so great being all wrapped up in electrical tape. 



HolyMan said:


> I need a new laptop and mine is only two years old and quite full. I think I need something just for games and pdfs and something to cruise the web on.
> 
> Plus I don't delete anything so that could be it too.




My laptop is about 5 years old, and I'm thinking about replacing it. Although, I really need to delete a lot of old stuff off of it too.


----------



## xigbar

You guys should make this thread's post count OVER 9000.


----------



## renau1g

Scott Dewar and Holyman got lazy


----------



## Scott DeWar

so sorry. Working on that now.


----------



## jackslate45

more like they got busy?


----------



## HolyMan

I got busy RL is trying it's best to do me in. Have you noticed I only update around here at around 3-4 in the morning. After RL is sound asleep I sneak off to EnWorld LOL.

In other non related news I saw X-Men First Class for this weeks movie. I like how they went about explaining Magneto's trouble past turning him into a bad guy. It would have been nice to see it develop over say two movies but they made this one 2 and 1/2 hours to compensate.

Also I would liked them tying world history into the movie (always cool when you can do that) and would like them to make an... 

X-Men New Mutants or
X-Men Inferno

And have it set in the 80's - 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

real life does that. On an aside i took a peak at the xp and i saw that Renau1g and i were tied, so I will break the tie.

on an aside of the aside, i am listening to Scott Joplin right now.


----------



## xigbar

So, uh.....do you guys like Gladiator Movies?


----------



## HolyMan

I m hoping to get that Spartan like series from Starz soon on DVD. I am interested in it for plot ideas for a gladiatorial game. Or when my Age of Worms game(s) hit the arena.

HM


----------



## renau1g

xigbar said:


> So, uh.....do you guys like Gladiator Movies?




Like Gladiator? I liked that one. I liked Spartacus too. I like good ones. 

Edit: The Age of Worms adventure "The Champion's Belt" is wunderbar HM....not sure if you played it. IMO it's a toss up between that one and Whispering Cairn for best adventure in that AP, but both are amongst the best adventure's Paizo put out while they worked on the license for WotC.


----------



## HolyMan

Never played it. I was setting it up for my RL group way back as they were getting close to finishing "The Hall of Harsh Reflections". 

I was excited about the RP aspect of putting so many warrior types all in the same room so to speak. And what would it be like to have a tournament like the one in the game as an the basis of an adventure series. 

You know see who back stabs who, whose in it for the money and glory and who just wants to get out as soon as they can.

HM


----------



## Velmont

Finally, a little action in this thread. Things are getting back to normal.

And I like Gladiator and Spartacus, but I can't remember any other gladiator movie I have seen.

Crap... my lasagna sauce is sticking to the pot...


----------



## HolyMan

Here's something we haven't done in a while also.

New Movie looks promising...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLmNMWwWZro]YouTube - ‪'Colombiana' - Official Movie Trailer - (2011) [HD]‬‏[/ame]


HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

Colombiana gets a "meh" from me... Not one I plan to see big screen. I don't go to many movies, so I try to be sure I see ones worth the 9/10 bucks admission for the big screen experience.

I did finally manage to get to see Thor yesterday. And it was very fun. Heimdall was definitely under-used. 

AFAIK, the rest of the movies I plan to see this year (or at least summer) are as follows: Pirates 4 (since I want to see how they handle the content from the book and especially Blackbeard), X-Men: First Class, Green Lantern, Transformers in 3D, and maybe Capt. America (this one's a maybe because I'm not really big on Cap, but I probably will see it if I can manage it).

Transformers is the only one I intend to see in 3D because... let's face it, Optimus vs Megatron vs Shockwave in 3D is just too good to pass up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> New Movie looks promising...




Sorry.  Don't buy it.   

Why?  When ever have people raised in a south American drug cartel ever became master assassin's and martial artists?  NEVAR.  Also, more people need to be beheaded in that trailer for my to buy that she's a member of a south American drug cartel.  And where did she happen to pack that catsuit on her?  There's no way she could sneak that into an LA Jail.


----------



## HolyMan

LOL looks like you need to be writing for the movies...

This Mon is Super 8 and I can't wait for T3 - hoping for...

T4: War of the Dinobots myself.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> I can't wait for T3 - hoping for...
> 
> T4: War of the Dinobots myself.
> 
> HM




That would be oh so sweet.

Folks rag on Michael Bay, but you've got hand this to the man... He _*knows*_ his FX stuff and how to deliver it. 
(And he's really good at working with the military and showcasing what they can do - some of the Behind the Scenes stuff on the Transformers 1 and 2 DVDs showed that side and I thought it was really cool.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> LOL looks like you need to be writing for the movies...




This is how I would make her escape:  

Non of that crying crap, she's a feminist empowerment femfatal anti-hero. She calls the debuty over and said, "Ai, papi chulo. Can I get my call?"  The deputy comes over with a quarter.  She saids, "I got a a place where you can deposit your roll of quarters..."

He grins and walks into her cell.  She then kicks him in the junk, grabs his head, then rams it into the (dirty) toilet's seat.  The deputy is knocked out cold then she then drowns him the feces and urine filled toilet before stealing his keys and his gun. Because there is no way she could escape lookdown (You mean Officers can't go in an out of holding willy nilly?) she releases several female asian, black, and hispanic gang bangers who then start to attack each other while she hides in the pipework above the doorway.

When SWAT rushes through to put down the riot she then drops down behind the last person and escapes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

great, i got a cicada bug trapped somewhere in my kitchen.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> great, i got a cicada bug trapped somewhere in my kitchen.




Ha! found it! And i introduced it to the garbage disposal.


----------



## Herobizkit

Thanks for the reminder.  Tonight is cheap seats at the theater; X-Men First Class is now on my to-do list.


----------



## xigbar

I'm trying to think of a good D&D videogame, but I can't. Why can't they make something decent?


----------



## Dragonwriter

xigbar said:


> I'm trying to think of a good D&D videogame, but I can't. Why can't they make something decent?




They can, it's that they haven't made a good one for about 3 years.

Baldur's Gate is looked at as one of the finest CRPGs ever made and is based on AD&D rules. Planescape: Torment is in a similar position.

Neverwinter Nights (made by BioWare) and its expansions are also highly regarded. They're 3.0 D&D.
NWN 2 is another good one and its Mask of the Betrayer expansion is awesome. It's the only real 3.5 one I know of...

So it's not that they can't make a decent one, it's that they haven't made a decent one recently.


----------



## Rhun

Dragonwriter said:


> Folks rag on Michael Bay, but you've got hand this to the man... He _*knows*_ his FX stuff and how to deliver it.
> (And he's really good at working with the military and showcasing what they can do - some of the Behind the Scenes stuff on the Transformers 1 and 2 DVDs showed that side and I thought it was really cool.)




I'm a fan of Michael Bay, but not of the Transformers movies. I mean, they were okay. Certainly entertaining. But Shia LaBeouf may be one of the worst actors ever. And the story lines were just okay for me. The FX on the other hand kicked ass.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Rhun said:


> I'm a fan of Michael Bay, but not of the Transformers movies. I mean, they were okay. Certainly entertaining. But Shia LaBeouf may be one of the worst actors ever. And the story lines were just okay for me. The FX on the other hand kicked ass.




Note how I didn't really credit anything else you mentioned (actors, story). 

But a really nice development in the Transformers franchise was the War For Cybertron game. Really, if you haven't played it and are into anything Transformers, it's worth a look (at least a rental). The dev (High Moon) did an awesome job in really capturing the spirit of the franchise and making a great game at the same time. And it expanded the fiction by establishing the events leading up to the Cybtertron exodus.
(It should be fairly cheap by now, too.)

I hope they just leave all the Transformers video game work with High Moon, right now. Thankfully, they're also the developer for the Dark of the Moon game, so we might actually see a good movie tie-in game for once. I think the last one lots of people liked was... Spider-Man 2.


----------



## xigbar

Dragonwriter said:


> They can, it's that they haven't made a good one for about 3 years.
> 
> Baldur's Gate is looked at as one of the finest CRPGs ever made and is based on AD&D rules. Planescape: Torment is in a similar position.
> 
> Neverwinter Nights (made by BioWare) and its expansions are also highly regarded. They're 3.0 D&D.
> NWN 2 is another good one and its Mask of the Betrayer expansion is awesome. It's the only real 3.5 one I know of...
> 
> So it's not that they can't make a decent one, it's that they haven't made a decent one recently.




Yes, those are decent. Baldur's Gate is excellent. But it feels to me as if they should make more "excellent" games, although I guess there are differing opinions on excellence. It would be especially nice to make a really intricate 3.5 game. My main problem with D&D based videogames, though, is that I actually prefer having the grid, which most of the video games don't.


----------



## Dragonwriter

"Decent" isn't the word most folks use when describing those games. So either your standards are too high or you are giving understatements. 

NWN2 is pretty good at the 3.5 stuff. Naturally, it isn't all-encompassing (though mods can help with that), but it does allow for some build-tinkering. Mask of the Betrayer takes you into Epic levels and is, IMO, far superior to the base game.

If you want grid-based combat, you're stuck with going to a standard tactical turn-based RPG. The vast majority of turn-based games are attempting to make it hybrid with real-time and action.

Or don't look for specifically D&D games. Licensed games often have their hands tied for one reason or another, so looking in another place for a similar experience may be your best bet.


----------



## renau1g

xigbar said:


> Yes, those are decent. Baldur's Gate is excellent. But it feels to me as if they should make more "excellent" games, although I guess there are differing opinions on excellence. It would be especially nice to make a really intricate 3.5 game. My main problem with D&D based videogames, though, is that I actually prefer having the grid, which most of the video games don't.






A few non DnD ones are Final Fantasy Tactics, the Heroes of Might and Magic Series, King's Bounty, and the Shining Force series (the latter requires a Sega Genesis emulator plus the rom)


----------



## Rhun

Dragonwriter said:


> But a really nice development in the Transformers franchise was the War For Cybertron game. Really, if you haven't played it and are into anything Transformers, it's worth a look (at least a rental). The dev (High Moon) did an awesome job in really capturing the spirit of the franchise and making a great game at the same time. And it expanded the fiction by establishing the events leading up to the Cybtertron exodus.
> (It should be fairly cheap by now, too.)




If they have it for the 360, I will check it out.


----------



## xigbar

renau1g said:


> A few non DnD ones are Final Fantasy Tactics, the Heroes of Might and Magic Series, King's Bounty, and the Shining Force series (the latter requires a Sega Genesis emulator plus the rom)




I LOVE that FF tactics series, and that would be a great game if that team of Square Enix worked with the guys from 3.5 to make a game.


----------



## renau1g

Too bad they can't, Atari has the license.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Too bad they can't, Atari has the license.




Damnable licensing rights!


----------



## Relique du Madde

On a side note I just heard cicada icecream was banned in Missouri


----------



## HolyMan

That reminds me of a law I read about. It was a list of odd laws that were passed in certain states.

In New England you are not allowed to make Manhattan style clam chowder. Or something silly like that. There was one about bringing steer herds into or through town on Sunday being against the law somewhere out west. Don't think that applies anymore. LOL

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> That reminds me of a law I read about. It was a list of odd laws that were passed in certain states.
> 
> In New England you are not allowed to make Manhattan style clam chowder. Or something silly like that. There was one about bringing steer herds into or through town on Sunday being against the law somewhere out west. Don't think that applies anymore. LOL
> 
> HM




Ah, crazy laws... Those can be so much fun to look up. 

Here's a really nutty one for you (though I don't remember the source): it is unlawful to fish from the back of a giraffe.
In a similar vein, alligators may not be tied to fire hydrants. (I really like visualizing the circumstances that caused this law to be passed, just for a laugh. )


----------



## xigbar

renau1g said:


> Too bad they can't, Atari has the license.






HolyMan said:


> That reminds me of a law I read about. It was a list of odd laws that were passed in certain states.
> 
> In New England you are not allowed to make Manhattan style clam chowder. Or something silly like that. There was one about bringing steer herds into or through town on Sunday being against the law somewhere out west. Don't think that applies anymore. LOL
> 
> HM






Relique du Madde said:


> On a side note I just heard cicada icecream was banned in Missouri






Dragonwriter said:


> Ah, crazy laws... Those can be so much fun to look up.
> 
> Here's a really nutty one for you (though I don't remember the source): it is unlawful to fish from the back of a giraffe.
> In a similar vein, alligators may not be tied to fire hydrants. (I really like visualizing the circumstances that caused this law to be passed, just for a laugh. )




Does Atari even make decent videogames anymore? 

Also, PFFFFFFFFFFT, FOLLOWING THE LAW. TOO OLD FASHIONED.


----------



## Relique du Madde

xigbar said:


> Does Atari even make decent videogames anymore?



Ghostbuster's was pretty decent... same with Champions, if you like doing the same thing over an over again. 


[sblock=Yummy Cicadaa!]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g

xigbar said:


> Does Atari even make decent videogames anymore? .




No, no they don't. They got a new CEO that decided "good" games were hard to do and they'd leave that market to Bioware.... they'd focus on making crappy games hoping to cashing in on licensed games.


----------



## Scott DeWar

re: Yummy Cicadas

if ice cream with cicadas is outlawed,what about cicada bug juice from my ronco windshield bug juicer?


----------



## Dragonwriter

xigbar said:


> Does Atari even make decent videogames anymore?






renau1g said:


> No, no they don't. They got a new CEO that decided "good" games were hard to do and they'd leave that market to Bioware.... they'd focus on making crappy games hoping to cashing in on licensed games.




For the most part, Atari doles out a bunch of garbage these days. Very rarely, there is a gem (not necessarily a diamond) in the rough.



xigbar said:


> Also, PFFFFFFFFFFT, FOLLOWING THE LAW. TOO OLD FASHIONED.




Quick suggestion: browse through the earlier bits of the thread to find topics we've already covered.


----------



## HolyMan

That was why I was trying to start up the stupid law posting. I think we have hit on just about everything allowed here on the boards. 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> re: Yummy Cicadas
> 
> if ice cream with cicadas is outlawed,what about cicada bug juice from my ronco windshield bug juicer?


----------



## HolyMan

LOL...






HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique, I am glad to be of service.

holy Man- that is more information then any one should know, even if you are calling me a turd.


----------



## HolyMan

Awww.. but Scott...






J/K

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> even if you are calling me a turd.




Wait... you mean you're actually Bono in disquise?!?!?!?


----------



## Walking Dad

The citizens of York are still allowed to fire a longbow at Scots that are at night inside the town walls...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Walking Dad said:


> The citizens of York are still allowed to fire a longbow at Scots that are at night inside the town walls...




I just sent a warning to a scotts man that I know.


----------



## Walking Dad

This law was made in the time of William Wallace, BTW.


----------



## Scott DeWar

somehow, I figured as such.


----------



## xigbar

Walking Dad said:


> The citizens of York are still allowed to fire a longbow at Scots that are at night inside the town walls...




Damn Limeys.


----------



## HolyMan

I wonder how many citizens of York own a longbow?

HM


----------



## renau1g

All of them, just in case. You never know when the Scots will come back (or the English to America for that matter)


----------



## HolyMan

LOL if I lived in York I probably would own one too.

 I wouldn't be breaking the law. 

HM


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> The citizens of York are still allowed to fire a longbow at Scots that are at night inside the town walls...




I wish there were more laws like this.


----------



## Scott DeWar

from what i am to understand, this is a throwback from the days of William Wallace. I was told by a source that there is a law from 1350 something that the penalty of high treason is hanging.

I was also told that the EU laws supersede any and all laws on the book of a contradictory nature or something like that.


----------



## xigbar

On a side note, two speed freaks escaped the police today by sprinting completely across Canada....


----------



## renau1g

Our cops were probably too fat from eating too many Tim Horton's Donuts


----------



## HolyMan

So odd Canadian donuts look just like American ones...







MMMMMMmmmmmm.... Krumpies

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> So odd Canadian donuts look just like American ones...




Were you expecting them to be covered in maple syrup, shaped like hockey pucks and be made of wood and canadian bacon?

Fun Fact: Canucks eat more donuts per capita then doughy Americans.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I should also add national donut day was last week in America... and I totally missed out from getting Krispy Kreme donuts because I didn't feel like driving 30 minutes in traffic and every other donut chain close by sucks.


----------



## HolyMan

No crummy donut chain here in H-Town. We have are own home grown made from scratch and can be eaten hot out of the glaze. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Krumpe's is a family owned and run establishment that operates out of their converted garage right in Donut Alley.







They open about 9 at night and start serving hot fresh donuts to everyone. The extra they take to local 7-elvens and other stores. 

Can't beat Mom and Pop places for some good eating.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

That business would never happen here any more for two major reasons:
1) it would be a local owned and not some big business national chain
2) it was started in a garage and not in a clean triple approved by the city at $500 bucks a permit restaurant.


----------



## Velmont

Maple Donuts... yumme!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Velmont said:


> Maple Donuts... yumme!!!




Only when made with real Maple Syrup- not the cheap imitation stuff you get here in the lower 48.


----------



## renau1g

Velmont's from Quebec, they got the good stuff...


----------



## Velmont

Scott DeWar said:


> Only when made with real Maple Syrup- not the cheap imitation stuff you get here in the lower 48.




We are exporting Maple syrup, here.  The Maple donut like the one in Holyma image are good... but when you can find some in a _Cabane à sucre_ (Sugar shack????? I really don`t know the english word for that, anyway, it is a restaurant build near a Maple forest where you produce the Maple Syrup and sell traditionnal meal with a lot of fresh maple syrup), now you are bound to gain weight and to have a sugar rush!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow, just reading that makes me need to take a shot of insulin.

The Google translator says it is sugar shack, but take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Rhun

I'll have the occasional donut, but they honestly aren't very high up on my preferred treat list.


----------



## HolyMan

You didn't mention what is on your treat list.

For me at the top it is....






mmmm can' get enough.

HM


----------



## Velmont

HolyMan said:


> You didn't mention what is on your treat list.
> 
> For me at the top it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm can' get enough.
> 
> HM




Burk! I really don't like Reese. Give me some _Sucre à la crème à l'érable_ (Another thing I don't know how to translate. It's simply maple sugar, cream and butter... you can use other type of sugar, but maple sugar is better.)


----------



## xigbar

Nobody better lay a finger on my Butterfinger.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It is a well known fact that Reeses pieces and Reeses Peanut Butter Snacks were invented as a result of a time traveler named Reese being blown up in a chocolate factory by a killer android who was sent back in time to assassinate Willy Wonka.


----------



## HolyMan

Velmont said:


> Burk! I really don't like Reese. Give me some _Sucre à la crème à l'érable_ (Another thing I don't know how to translate. It's simply maple sugar, cream and butter... you can use other type of sugar, but maple sugar is better.)




Looks like fudge, Velmont.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Velmont said:


> _Sucre à la crème à l'érable_




Google claims it means Maple Fudge.


----------



## Velmont

Relique du Madde said:


> Google claims it means Maple Fudge.




Maple fudge... sounds to be that. In my head, Fudge is Chocolat Fudge, but that's because I only eat Chocolat and Maple Fudge, and we have anotehr name in French for Maple Fudge.


----------



## Rhun

Reese's are pretty awesome. I have to admit that my weakness is ice cream, though. That's the good stuff.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> .. .. .. .. weakness is ice cream, though. That's the good stuff.




Breyer's mint fudge brownie?


----------



## HolyMan

Can't wait this weeks movie feels old school to me. Hope it has a good twist. 

like the X-Men first class twist/not really just weird cast member. 

- You know of what I speak.

This weeks movie...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCRQQCKS7go"]YouTube - ‪Super 8 Movie Trailer 2 Official (HD)‬‏[/ame]



HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Sorry about the delay, my computer died, because my grandpa got me an old crappy one and now I have another old one but not as bad as the old one and I'm going to get dual monitors for the inconvinience, oh and its summer, so that's cool

In terms of food, kit kat bars are what I eat most of the time for tasty stuff, but I'll eat just about anything in one of my 5 meals each day, not including snacks.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Breyer's mint fudge brownie?




And just about any other kind I can find! LOL.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tonight's menu:
Mahi mahi, cooked in butter
steamed rice and broccoli
not sure what else I am hungry for at the moment.


----------



## HolyMan

PB&J for the HolyMan

I have been craving apricot jelly ever since I saw it in the store. Just hit me out of the blue, though it has been a while since I have had it.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

This is what I eat during the summer:

6:30: 1 bowl of foruit loops
6:30-9ish: 1 bag of chips
9ish: 2 PB&J sandwiches
9ish-11ish: about half a bag of potato chips or any other snacks not nailed down
11ish: 3 PB&J sandwiches
11ish-3ish: bag of chips/other snack
3ish: 2 PB&J sandwiches
3ish-5ish: light snack (a few candy bars etc.)
5ish: 2 boxes of Macaroni and cheese or 2 packs of ramen
5ish-bed: 1 or 2 bags of chips and three cans of pop


during school I suffer terribly and have to scrape by on 4 meals a day, including school lunch which is not much of a lunch.


[sblock=rant]In other GM related news, I'm pretty sure the guy running the strength and conditioning camp is a former DI for the Army or Marines, in any case I'm pretty sure I'm going to die sometime in the next two weeks, example exercise, we have to stay in push up position, but with our right arm and left leg stretched out as far as we can go, and hold that for a minute with our backs straight etc. and then the guy's just walking around us telling us to get our backs straighter, and then when he's not telling people to get their backs straighter, he's talking to the group "everyone gets tired, its just some people give in when others don't, a little after that one kid just dropped to the floor so the guy yelled at him to get back up and not give in, after that two minutes, we did some speed and agility exercises I did pretty well at, then we played a game of team tag, with no mention of what happens to the losing team, which I happened to be on, turns out the losing team had to do 50 push ups and sit ups, with perfect form from everyone or we had to repeat the exercise, so it was 250 push ups and probably somewhere around 500 sit ups before everyone got it right. so anyway, that wasn't fun, and I get to go there three times a week for two weeks, and then afterward, the guy said if we found the exercises hard, not to feel bad, because in two weeks, we'll think those exercises were easy. but hopefully all this makes me stronger.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g

Your heart will hate you with all those chips GM...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I switch it with peanuts when I'm in training mode, but as proof that it's not killing me, I'm 5'10" and weigh about 145 at the moment, and I eat less snacks when I'm not running every day as not to kill myself


----------



## Scott DeWar

have you tried adding something like polish sausage to the mac and cheese?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> have you tried adding something like polish sausage to the mac and cheese?




I've personally never done that.... though I have put Pepperoni (another type of sausage) in mac and cheese as well as hot dog.  So I'm willing to bet its equally yummy... and artery clogging. 

On a sidenote, I'm starting to go through MM2e and convert some archetypes from Books of Magic and Warriors and Warlocks to MM3e because I sort of want to run some sort of a fantasy game ruining 3e.


----------



## Walking Dad

Relique du Madde said:


> ...
> 
> On a sidenote, I'm starting to go through MM2e and convert some archetypes from Books of Magic and Warriors and Warlocks to MM3e because I sort of want to run some sort of a fantasy game ruining 3e.



Very interested! Send me an Pm if you start a game (I forget sometimes to check talking the talk ).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walking Dad said:


> Very interested! Send me an Pm if you start a game (I forget sometimes to check talking the talk ).




Will do.

 One thing that is somewhat annoying with the conversion has been translating some 2e elements (ie Fearsome Presence) into 3e powers.  I also realized I need prune some D20isms from the different archetypes which do not make sense.  For isntace whyshould spectral creatures have Shield 3? I get that its based on the incoporial deflection bonus, but the logic that an intangiblecreature with a with a strong sense of self would be harder to hit aways was a logic fail with me.


----------



## Walking Dad

Do you have the conversion guide? if you want some input, just PM me


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> have you tried adding something like polish sausage to the mac and cheese?




I do this and like it. I actually had Mac & Cheese with meatballs in it yesterday, and it was really good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walking Dad said:


> Do you have the conversion guide?




Yeah.




> if you want some input,just PM me




Cool. I'll let you know if anything comes up.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

gave myself the Army Physical Fitness Test again today, got 234 for my score, 77 on the push up section (54 of them), 76 on the sit up section (63 of them) and 90 on the running section (13:42 for 2 miles)

I did well.


----------



## Velmont

What was your earlier score?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

224, 50 push ups, 60 sit ups and 14:24


----------



## Scott DeWar

Good for you G.!

I am quietly awaiting a court time while drinking coffee at a Panera's bread Company.


----------



## Scott DeWar

come oon games! get moving!! I am bored and away from home!!!

And getting full of Coffee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> come oon games! get moving!! I am bored and away from home!!!
> 
> And getting full of Coffee!!!!!!!!!!!




I wish I could get my games back on track...but I just found out that I am being sued with a frivolous and malicious lawsuit. And that is going to be taking up a bit of my time for the next little while.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh man... I'm almost complete with my conversion of demons from MM 2e to MM 3e.

After comparing all the demons in Warriors and Warlocks and Books of Magic, I came up with the following template for demons.  Then applied it to every demon I converted over.



> *DEMON      TEMPLATE*
> *ABILITIES:  [10pp]*
> Strength +2, Agility +1, Dexterity +1, Stamina +1
> 
> *SKILLS*: [3pp]*
> Expertise: Arcane Lore 2, Intimidation 2, Perception 2
> 
> *ADVANTAGES: [1pp]*
> Startle or Taunt
> 
> *POWERS: [30pp]*
> Demonic Resistances: Immunity 16 (Aging, Fire Damage, Life support) [16pp]
> Demonic Senses: Sense 2 (Darkvision) [2pp]
> Fearsome Presence: Affliction 2 (Fear; Resisted by Will; Impaired, Stunned, Paralyzed; Extras: Area [Perception, Sight]) [4pp]
> Speaking in Tongues: Comprehend 4 (Read, Speak, Understand All languages) [8pp]
> TOTALS: Abilities 10 + Advantages 1 + Skills 3 + Powers 30 = 44 points
> 
> * One of my conventions I used was that all listed skill ranks are  reduced to half.  I did this to cut down on points rather then purchase additional ranks until the skill bonus was met.




One thing to note is that "higher ranked" demons ended up getting telepathy and the ability to detect evil and divine awareness.


Next on my list are the undead.


----------



## Walking Dad

That looks very good, Relique du Madde


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> .. .. .. .. I am being sued with a frivolous and malicious lawsuit.




suddenly, i am feeling that my life is quite good right now, compared to this. I am sorry to read this. Rhun.


----------



## HolyMan

As am I. Good Luck to you Rhun. Here's hoping everything turns out alright.

HM


----------



## jackslate45

Rhun said:


> I wish I could get my games back on track...but I just found out that I am being sued with a frivolous and malicious lawsuit. And that is going to be taking up a bit of my time for the next little while.



this made me sad.  Hang in there!


----------



## Walking Dad

That sucks. Good Luck to you Rhun.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Man that bites... big time.  I hope you win so they have to pay your court fees.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Here is an example of how things get insane while converting

Iron Golem 2e
Str 36 with Super Strength 2 can max lift about 30 tons

Iron Golem 3e
Str 13 with super strength 2 can lift 800 tons!

I'm so tempted to drop that Golem from PL 12 (wrongly written as 11) to PL 10 then drop it's str to 10 with no super strength. That way it will still be scary strong, but not so much that it could lift up the statue of liberty and fling it to the moon.

After I'm finished with this monster, I'm thinking of running a fight between it and a greater demon since so far those two are the scariest of the beasts I converted.


----------



## Walking Dad

The 2e Golem has actually 5 ranks of super-str (3 from density plus 2 regular ranks).

Yes, PL should be 12.

Maybe you should change the lifting table and not the monsters str for your famtasy adaption. SW Supers Companion does something similar, you can lift more with the same Str score in a cosmic campaign than in a streetlevel.


----------



## Scott DeWar

yeesh, what a day. i perspired so much at a job sight today that my hands cramped to the point that they quite working.


----------



## Rhun

Thanks for all the good wishes, guys! I have my first meeting with my attorney tonight to discuss, so we'll see what I find out.


----------



## HolyMan

Haven't seen [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] around in a bit maybe this will make his day. (or someone elses)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6ZesmKTmTU"]YouTube - ‪'The Walking Dead' Gets a Video Game‬‏[/ame]


HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

base temp; 90 F
add humidity of 60% 
stir slowly
produces heat index of 100+ F


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> base temp; 90 F
> add humidity of 60%
> stir slowly
> produces heat index of 100+ F





Mid 80s here with extremely low humidity. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

over night: 2 inches of rain and peak gusts of 30+ mph. (apx 5 cm of rain and 50 kph wind gusts)


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> over night: 2 inches of rain and peak gusts of 30+ mph. (apx 5 cm of rain and 50 kph wind gusts)




Not even a hint of rain in the forecast here.


----------



## jackslate45

it was supposed to rain last night on my drive home, but it did not.


----------



## Rhun

jackslate45 said:


> it was supposed to rain last night on my drive home, but it did not.




I wouldn't mind some rain here. Just looks like it is going to be a while. That's what I get for living in a "desert."


----------



## Walking Dad

Advertisement: 

Enough of playing fighters in heavy lead cans?
Always the same elf/dwarf/human groups?

Join Dragon Fist!!


----------



## HolyMan

Thinking about it WD but am tied down this week. If I do I want to be a fighter wielding a tetsubo two handed. Big and Brawny with earthquake attack. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

The sample fighter kits are zen-archer, unarmed specialist and sword specialist. But we can surely work something out, based on your idea


----------



## Relique du Madde

67 pages and counting (due to how I formatting things.)  I think  converted about 100+ templates / character/creature archetypes.  (No main hero or villian archtypes)

So far the fastest ones were the stock humans and the animals.  I branched into some of the other books. Out of all the books I own, the one I'm to even touching is going to be Mecha and Manga since I didn't like some of those builds and the ones I could use seem to be needless (School drama-esque ones) or since they double up on builds that already exist and were better written.


----------



## Relique du Madde

On second thought... many of the silver age archetypes will also get the ax.


----------



## HolyMan

Walking Dad said:


> The sample fighter kits are zen-archer, unarmed specialist and sword specialist. But we can surely work something out, based on your idea




Wil have to give the rules a once over after the holiday weekend. 

IN other news I have decided to go see Transformers today (11:45am) as I need something to pick me up after The Green Lantern debacle.

And I heard they have the sequel to GL in the writing stages here's hoping they do 10 times better. 

OH and found this in a related search...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlBUlbXZpL8"]YouTube - ‪X-Men Origins: Deadpool Profile‬‏[/ame]

HM


----------



## HolyMan

ROTFLMAO... (lucky I can still link this)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAI5y20X2Gk]YouTube - ‪Deadpool - The best bits from Hulk vs‬‏[/ame]

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> deadpool stuff
> HM




It's sad how hard Deadpool is to write.  Currently I only the only comic I like that he's in is Uncanny X-Force.   His normal comic was good up until maybe three archs ago, since then they decided to write Deadpool as being over the top silly violent.

What's interesting is how a lot of the current writers seem to have Wolverine as being one of the few people that Deadpool considers as being a friend (even though Wolverine gets annoyed with him).


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> but am tied down this week.




Really, HM...we don't need to know about THAT facet of your life.


----------



## HolyMan

Have a great 4th of July everyone. 

I will be at work 8-4 then BBQing with the family and then back to EnWorld tonight. So I plan on having a great day (except from 8-4 ).

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> Have a great 4th of July everyone.
> 
> I will be at work 8-4 then BBQing with the family and then back to EnWorld tonight. So I plan on having a great day (except from 8-4 ).
> 
> HM




Managed to get a virus on an USB stick while visiting my parents. Hope it didn't affected my RPG files


----------



## Scott DeWar

ouch!!


----------



## Velmont

Walking Dad said:


> Managed to get a virus on an USB stick while visiting my parents. Hope it didn't affected my RPG files




You should always protect your computer. Use protection:


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walking Dad said:


> Managed to get a virus on an USB stick while visiting my parents. Hope it didn't affected my RPG files


----------



## Walking Dad

Walking Dad said:


> Managed to get a virus on an USB stick while visiting my parents. Hope it didn't affected my RPG files



Seems I only lost some old pics and one pdf (files got corrupted, so I couldn't open them again). Good think I make regular DVD copies of my stuff.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ah, a good thing indeed!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Viruses suck, I should make more back ups of my computer files, but most of my important stuff was handwritten in physics and history when inspiration hit me.

In explanation of my recent absence: I have been rather busy lately, first off I was in DC for most of last week, then I did something that was probably really stupid that got the gang that was giving me issues arrested!

[sblock=that story]There's a gang of people, about high school aged kids (my age) that like to hang out in the woods near my house, and they also like to take pot shots at me with their pistols when they see me, so I've taken to taking my uber-modded nerf gun with me when I go, as it hurts a lot when you get hit by it, regardless of where you get hit, and it's usually enough of a discouragement to them to bug off, especially when I'm using my homemade ammo, with a metal BB covered in hot glue on the front of it, and will usually leave an inch wide welt on a glancing blow, so they were shooting at me the other day, so I dove off the path as usual, then, instead of getting the heck out of there as I usually do in that situation, I took out my nerf gun and started shooting back, which is the stupid part of things, it might seem, but it actually gets stupider later, but I shot the leader of the group in the nether regions, bringing him to his knees before hightailing it out as usual, and apparently I screwed him up in that respect because as I found out later, he will now attack me on sight, so I was downtown the next day when he started shooting and running at me, so I at first bolted, then realized that I could possibly get rid of him more or less permanently, so I led him around for a bit, then ran by the police station, and around that block twice to get him off my tail before going IN the police station, who were already on alert after hearing the shots downtown, so now he and the other 4 goons in his gang got tased, arrested, the whole bit.

I love it when a plan comes together [/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn.  That's hardcore.


----------



## Scott DeWar

nerfed in the feel goods. gotta love it!


----------



## Rhun

Sweet moves, GM!


----------



## Walking Dad

I love your stories, GM. We here in the old countries never experience something like that... ok, one of my chemistry classmates went to jail during summer break for dealing arms...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I'll babble about a couple of things, which I will put in sblocks since I have a tendency to ramble.

[sblock=item 1, the nerf gun]The nerf gun I used in the above story is not stock, I know a guy who knows a guy that can make molds for aluminum and such, as well as another guy that makes super springs and such, so I talked to the guy I know, and he had his guy make aluminum versions of the parts of a nerf recon that would be part of the firing (outside case, plunger system, chamber and trigger mechanism) and I also got the barrel made to fit exactly the diameter of the darts I use, and the chamber was sealed from the outside (except the barrel) as opposed to having little cracks all over, but anyway, so this thing can shoot really, really powerfully at short ranges, and is very accurate when I use my homemade darts (pure cylinder of cone with a metal BB on the top with hot glue covering it as well as a dent in the bottom made by pressing the tip of the hot glue gun on the bottom) but anyway, I digress, this thing is very powerful, but the only problem is, because the spring is so amazingly tough, I have to keep it disassembled when I store it, so the spring doesn't lose its awesomeness, and also it is very difficult to recamber ammo, so I usually have to set it on the ground and kick the bolt down with my foot to open the chamber, and then pick it up by the bolt to close the chamber with a new dart. 

Because this thing can cause considerable pain on the person on the receiving end (as demonstrated before) I don't like to use it in nerf battles, and I could probably go duck hunting with it if I wanted, but I don't like to go duck hunting, as hitting a duck is difficult to do if you don't have a shotgun.[/sblock]

[sblock=item 2, a friend at school]I have a friend at school who is a very bad example, I'll make this story short to skip the innapropriate parts of this story, but at one point he came to school with a brown root beer bottle, a bag of ice and a glass, being unfamiliar with alcohol containing glasses, I'm not sure exactly what kind it was, it didn't have a neck but it was bigger than a shot glass, smaller than a mug, anyway, he takes the ice, pours some into it, then opens the root beer bottle, pours some of that in, then kicks his feet up on the tabel across from him and says "I love root beer on the rocks!"

I love that kid, he graduated this year and I will miss him.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Walking Dad said:


> I love your stories, GM. We here in the old countries never experience something like that... ok, one of my chemistry classmates went to jail during summer break for dealing arms...




Wait, dealing arms???


----------



## jackslate45

you would not be questioning it if you lost your arm Scott...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> Wait, dealing arms???




Guns are illegal in some parts of England and other areas in Europe.  That said, no matter where you are from, if you sell someone a gun that is illegal and are caught, you are sentenced for arms dealing.


----------



## Walking Dad

Relique du Madde said:


> Guns are illegal in some parts of England and other areas in Europe.  That said, no matter where you are from, if you sell someone a gun that is illegal and are caught, you are sentenced for arms dealing.



Exactly. Selling automatic weapons in Germany without any license to people without license to use them is illegal here. That is the reason we will all be killed if there is a zombie apocalypse


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> Exactly. Selling automatic weapons in Germany without any license to people without license to use them is illegal here. That is the reason we will all be killed if there is a zombie apocalypse




Nah, you want a shotgun for the zombie apocalypse! I think this will be my next purchase: Impact Guns - Kel-Tec KSG 12 Ga, 18" Barrel Shotgun


----------



## Scott DeWar

jackslate45 said:


> you would not be questioning it if you lost your arm Scott...




You mean like this?


----------



## Walking Dad

*Heroica from Lego... anyone else interested?*

What is it? Take a look:

Heroica - Brickipedia, the LEGO Wiki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u311nNa81uY&feature=related]YouTube - ‪New York Toy Fair 2011 Pictures: LEGO Games - Heroica!‬‏[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzotKi-PDSc&feature=related]YouTube - ‪Video Board Game Review: LEGO Heroica‬‏[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCr3KBytDq0&feature=related]YouTube - ‪Heroica teaser‬‏[/ame]

I totally get this for my son's birthday


----------



## Rhun

Heroica, eh? Looks fun to me.


----------



## HolyMan

Having connection problems and need to clock in at work here in 5 minutes...

Will be updating (hopefully tonight - after stopping at the AT&T store) or tomorrow at Borders.

Tell a friend. 

Thanks

HM


----------



## Rhun

Updating what?


----------



## Relique du Madde

His neural implant.



And now I have a jury duty summon.  What sucks is that it's a show up type of summon, nota phone in meaning the likelihood of serving goes up.


----------



## Walking Dad

Has anyone heard something of Voda Vosa? He had some traveling caused posting problems, was back and seems to has vanished again...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walking Dad said:


> Has anyone heard something of Voda Vosa? He had some traveling caused posting problems, was back and seems to has vanished again...




Yeah.. from about when I did a week brake from posting in my game (due to tvtroping myself to oblivion.)



Voda Vosa said:


> _OOC: You can autopilot me for a few days, I'm returning from Canada after six months, so my life is going to be hectic for a few days. Spread the word! _




That was from June 30th.


----------



## HolyMan

Rhun said:


> Updating what?




My 14 games that I DM and the 11 I am a player in. 

Current stats is I have new hardware and not neural implants (though that would be cool - have instant internet access at all times). I now have a device that sets up a wi-fi bubble where ever I go. Just have to set it near the device you wish to connect to the internet and wa-la. 

It's alot bigger and heavier than the connect card I have, not sure I will keep it. But I had to take it for a test drive.

HM


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> And now I have a jury duty summon.  What sucks is that it's a show up type of summon, nota phone in meaning the likelihood of serving goes up.





Better than having a lawsuit against you. And I know!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Here's a random question...


Has any of you tried running or played a game using FATE here?  If so how well did it work?

I ask since I'm thinking of options for an idea I have for a game and I'm wondering if it might work better if I were using a system that is a little more open and story based then MM3e.


----------



## Walking Dad

I personally don't get FATE, even in RL. I use many descriptions and everything, but it becomes really tiring and hard for me to play 'effectively'.

I cannot describe it better, but the forced fluff/story-rules makes the fluff and description less an enjoyment and more work for me...

Whew, lots of FATE and FATE-inspired in this years Ennie nominees.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, I know what you mean...  I sort of want to run something with easy and light which FATE seems like it should be able to manage.  Unfortunately that wall of fluff you mentioned hurts as much as some of the head scratcher mechanics make prove to be a problem.  And yeah, I also noticed the FATE Ennie nominations.

I think... what I really wish existed was something like TRUE20 but streamlined with the d20 inspired Templates removed and with the mechanics updated to MM3e..  I know it's probably doable with MM2e styled archetypes and templates but I don't want to use too much of a point based approach.


----------



## Walking Dad

Templates = True20 Backgrounds?

For other systems, have you tried Savage Worlds? it is not d20, but pretty easy to learn and very customizable. It even has a Fantasy and a Superhero Companion.

You can read more here:
English (v6)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walking Dad said:


> Templates = True20 Backgrounds?



Templates as in Monster Templates and creature types.  I personally wished those were more inline with True20's backgrounds.



> For other systems, have you tried Savage Worlds? it is not d20, but pretty easy to learn and very customizable. It even has a Fantasy and a Superhero Companion.




Ok.. that does look interesting, and it looks like it would be a good fit for the idea that I been putting together.  

The idea that has been evolving was along the lines of Terry Gilliam's Baron Munchhausen, set in the gas-lamp fantasy world.  The world was going to be similar to the world from Star Dust in terms of the use of a "walls" to create areas where most magic can not be used.


----------



## Scott DeWar

A vid My Brother in law found of what solders do to let off steam .. .. .. ..

Oompa Loompa Army - CollegeHumor Video


----------



## Scott DeWar

here is another vid of marrage advice:

&[URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/misc.php?do=dbtech_usertag_hash&hash=x202a]#x202aThe Wife Song&#x202c‏ - YouTube[/url]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Scott DeWar said:


> A vid My Brother in law found of what solders do to let off steam .. .. .. ..
> 
> Oompa Loompa Army - CollegeHumor Video




I found this, slightly humorous video, depending on your sense of humor: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdwTJJa0BXI&feature=related]‪Funny French (Canadian) Soldiers‬‏ - YouTube[/ame]

And this video, which is of a more humorous variety:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVNaz3mZFg0]‪Bored Soldiers Having Fun in Iraq‬‏ - YouTube[/ame]

and this one of some soldiers training:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3CH2GFh8Jc&feature=related]‪Not the best but the funiest way to raid a building!‬‏ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

the one of training looked like a turtle that had been upturned


----------



## Walking Dad

Hey, I will be traveling next week. Normally, Internet access should be no problem, but one can never now... if I don't post here in the next 30 hrs, please someone post a notation in the main OOC thread that I will be back on the next weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Travel safe and be careful of Norway!


----------



## HolyMan

Have a great time WD... 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't forget to write pillage.


----------



## Scott DeWar

and plunder!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hope you are happy, Walking Dad.  I ended up getting Savage Worlds and as I was thinking about what to do for my game (I nixed one idea because I didn't want to spend a lot of time world building what actaully would have ended up becoming a full blownsetting), ended up deciding the best thing for me to do is file off the serial numbers on a world and customize it.

That said, I got myself Deadlands.... since a running tose rules with a more gas lamp fantasy flavoring set in a swash buckling wetern setting Like 1840s California (*cough* zorro *cough*) would make for an interesting game.


----------



## Walking Dad

I can post... Thanks for covering me, guys? (and gals?)


----------



## jackslate45

Walking Dad said:


> I can post... Thanks for covering me, guys? (and gals?)




There are no girls on the Internet...


----------



## Relique du Madde

jackslate45 said:


> There are no girls on the Internet...




Felicia Day is a dude?!?!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*a cry of utter dispair*



Relique du Madde said:


> Felicia Day is a dude?!?!




nnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HolyMan

wait !?!? 

Hannah Minx is a man!?!?! Are you sure?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIt_hedcBTc&feature=related]‪JWOW - Let's Exercise! (^o^)b‬‏ - YouTube[/ame]


HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

She annoys the hell out of me. She needs to either vanish or shut up and do porn (cause you know she wants to).


----------



## Scott DeWar

I liked her, uh, pushups!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Hey guys I got some bad news about my connectivity during the school year, according to my underworld contacts people I know in summer school, the school has taken the block on en world from a block I can get around without too much trouble to a block that I can't get around without a proxy server, which can get me in deep s*** so I'm not going to do that, as a result, I will not be able to post a whole lot during the school year, at least during the school year, of course I will be able to post at night while "working" on papers but that will be fairly limited, after XC gets done in november my posting will pick up.

In good school related news, I heard from the same person that the person who I think will be my english teacher is pregnant again, so I'll have a sub for the better part of the school year, so that will be cool.

Anyway, GM out for a while, gotta go run, then I have a nerf war in the woods outside my house, so I have to walk around in a bright red shirt yelling to make sure we don't get shot, but then I should win the war a lot, he's from the relatively treeless north side of town, and he shouldn't have a lot o stealth abilities in the woods, so I should be able to win the battle fairly easily, so that will be fun.


----------



## HolyMan

Again you have to thank WD for me finding the link. I wanted to throw a few Japanese words into my background for Dragon Fist and I found... Well you see LOL.

A question I have did anyone notice her eyes. You can see a lot of the white all around the iris. Is she doing that on purpose? (Bet Scott didn't know she had eyes LOLOLOLOLOLOL) 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> I liked her, uh, pushups!




She was cheating, that's why you never saw below her waist.


----------



## HolyMan

Relique du Madde said:


> She was cheating, that's why you never saw below her waist.




Dude I wouldn't have watched below the waste even if the camera had paned out. LOL. 

And your right make sure all sharp objects are secure when crazy eyed woman is around.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Dude I wouldn't have watched below the waste even if the camera had paned out. LOL.





The how would you know if this was false:


HolyMan said:


> Hannah Minx is a man!?!?!


----------



## HolyMan

LOL Darn can't rep you again. 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm liking how fast making some characters for Savage Worlds is... when you aren't getting too detailed.



EDIT: I suspect that Deadlands and Sidewinder got their prices from the same source material.


----------



## renau1g

Hi all, I'm back from my annual trip up into the great wilderness of northern Ontario where the pesky interruptions of modern life (cell phone coverage, internet accessability, emails, etc) can't bother me after a super crazy corporate tax season (end of June). Glad to see the site hasn't crashed in my absence


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Hi all, I'm back from my annual trip up into the great wilderness of northern Ontario where the pesky interruptions of modern life (cell phone coverage, internet accessability, emails, etc) can't bother me after a super crazy corporate tax season (end of June). Glad to see the site hasn't crashed in my absence




Sounds most relaxing!


----------



## renau1g

re: Relique's xp comment - I was gone for 2 weeks at beginning of July and then I had a week of work conferences. Just got back late last week.


----------



## Relique du Madde

renau1g said:


> re: Relique's xp comment - I was gone for 2 weeks at beginning of July and then I had a week of work conferences. Just got back late last week.




Then you did miss Enworld coincidentally going down for two days when the Ennies were launched.


----------



## renau1g

Glad I missed that, even when I came back on Monday the site was running like molasses. Oh, and my computer got upgraded to Windows 7 and part of that upgrade was removing all my maptools campaign files because the file extension wasn't one of the approved extensions. I totally forgot when I backed up my mp3's and pictures to grab them...it's a PITA to redo them all....


----------



## Relique du Madde

That bites.. but at least your company upgrade so you don't have to worry about switching to Windows 8 anytime soon (considering that buisnesses usually take a long time to upgrade OSes.


Meanwhile, I keep finding interesting tidbits about Californian history via Wikipedia.  Most importantly I also found an accurate Californian map circa 1846.  Sadly I have yet to find a ranchero map..  It should however be noted that I have a rough idea of what will happen in the first arch if the pcs don't become involved. Ie "history goes as planned, but with a minor deviance."  Luckily, I plan on the game being open ended and I will explicitly state "History will be what you make it, go wild have a party!" 

Now all I have to do is begin writing the recruitment/rules/backstory post.


----------



## renau1g

No, we upgrade every time there's an OS change. Same for Office products. I assume that Microsoft is probably a client of ours (I work for a large, multinational accounting firm) so we probably have to buy their stuff so they buy ours or something like that


----------



## jackslate45

I know one company that still uses an old NT server for faxing.  And a second NT server that, if it ever crashes, closes the company for a few days.

I personally do not understand the need to upgrade every OS release, but there are some exceptions.


----------



## Rhun

jackslate45 said:


> I know one company that still uses an old NT server for faxing.  And a second NT server that, if it ever crashes, closes the company for a few days.




As someone who has their background and degree in IT, I say: YUCK!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I won the unofficial competition in tennis that everyone always does in tennis, in that I managed to hit all of the coaches (minus the tennis director) with at least one tennis ball, this one was during a singles match with her (before it started raining, shakes fist at window) anyway, so I dropped a volley right next to the net, she managed to hit it so I dropped another one right back and hit her shoe, which counts for the purposes of the competition and still wins me the point, so that was cool, anyway I ave to shut off my computer so it doesn't get killed by a storm.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I want to move to Baltimore to run in this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFRfL0fmAOU&feature=player_embedded]‪Run For Your Lives - Zombie Apocalypse Film‬‏ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

your toe should be healed by then!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

maybe, as my foot does not seem to be getting better, they might need to operate on it to fix it, with an approximately 3 month recovery time, which would kill my XC season, I'll know in a week, about. There's always next year for the race!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just have to share.


----------



## renau1g

Its not showing up for me Relique, just an X


----------



## renau1g

I can't wait for this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grWV8WZtAQc]‪The Walking Dead: Season 2 - Official Trailer‬‏ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Its not showing up for me Relique, just an X




Same here.


----------



## Walking Dad

News:

There will be a new Marvel (Comics) RPG

Feb 2012, Cortex +


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn..  stupid google docs should make it easy to post images.. but it doesn't.

Anyways, i'm not to sure about Cortex+ Marvel Supers.  I definately don't like their idea of having event (adventure?) Books especially since Marvel characters tend to be editorially stupid during events (especially XMen) and over reliant on deus ex machina.

Here is the standard XMan event.
1. Everyone stands around ask themselves if an event is happening.
2. Telipaths / Cerebro / Teliporters get nullified. 
3. Sentinel Fight (aka Enemy mook group Fight) 
4. Everyone stands around to discuss/reflect/plan.
5. X-treme Sentinel Fight (aka the fight where someone dies or is critically injured) 
6. Travel to location of BeG or BeG travels to location of X-Men
7. BeG Fight vs X-Men
8. The End.
Optional: 
1. Avengers arrive (and do nothing, and/or are ineffectual since "This is an X-Man event") 
2. Pheonix Time! (A pheonix shows up and does something)
3. Tie-In Book Side Adventure Jump Point.
4. The funeral / hospital  scene.
5. The scene where the X-Kids start to cry and panic.
6. Meanwhile... stuff is happening. (A scene that usually involving the badguys, their plans, and or motives).

I assume the same thing happens in Marvel Universe events... which tend to happen at the same time as the X-Event and mainly features Avenger and Shield characters.


----------



## Walking Dad

1.

Please take a look and vote:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/pathfinder-rpg-discussion/309671-vote-what-contest-6-a.html


2.

In which 3.5 or 4e D&D book is the anguilian?


----------



## Dragonwriter

3.5 - Stormwrack.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I have a nerf battle (1 on 1) against one of my friends, I taught him everything he knows so I should be OK, I'll be camping a lot due to my foot, I went out back earlier today to scout and I have the perfect place all set up, in my back yard there are 4 rows of pine trees going most of the way across dividing the two halves of the back yard, so I found the end of one of the rows a tree had fallen, so I bulked that up a little bit to catch darts that might come my way and then cover me from the sides as well, so hopefully I'll be able to see him as he crosses over, I'll take my usual alpha trooper + 40mm scope to help me aim better if he crosses farther down the line from where I am. If I'm right he'll be pretty cautious as he moves around, he might try camping as well but he shouldn't camp for more than 30 minutes before he comes out and looks for me, but you never know, I once had to wait 5 hours for someone to come out of the clump of trees they hid in.

I'll tell you guys how it goes tomorrow or friday


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

he beat me 2 out of three times, or he would have, but he can't shoot very well, he keeps his head way by the back of the stock instead of near the front of it (there aren't rear iron sights so it doesn't matter, it's just an awkward way to shoot) but the first time, he didn't have a watch so after 5 minutes of watching where I expected him to come, I went looking for him, but he went around the back of the building we started from, so he got me, but missed so I got him, but anyone with aim would have had me, the second time I had to come to him in the first place so he hid behind a pine tree and shot me from there, so I was rather surprised to see the pine tree with a recon barrel sticking out of it. The second time we decided to both go away and meet in the middle sort of, so I ended up making my record farthest kill at about 60 yards through a hole in the branches of a tree about 10 feet away, I was quite proud of myself. Anyway, that's how that went.


----------



## Scott DeWar

too much fun!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey Leif, According to the weather radar you are getting rain from us up north. How are you liking it?






Leif said:


> not wet enough.  You yankees can't do ANYTHING right, can you?




Well then, I will  just try again!


----------



## HolyMan

Could use more rain over here in MD.

And did anyone else sign in today and get a bright white EnWorld with blue letters. I am so glad I'm back in black. 

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> Could use more rain over here in MD.
> 
> And did anyone else sign in today and get a bright white EnWorld with blue letters. I am so glad I'm back in black.
> 
> HM




I could always go for rain... as long as it's a nice, cold storm from the North. I don't like the hot, humid tropical storms.

And yeah, I got that stupid White version earlier. Had to figure out where the particular option in Settings was so I could change it back to Black. I don't come to ENWorld to get blinded after waking up.


----------



## Herobizkit

Welcome to the EnWorld Nega-verse...


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> And did anyone else sign in today and get a bright white EnWorld with blue letters. I am so glad I'm back in black.




Yes. I need to change it back.


----------



## HolyMan

Odd thing was that it said the white was the default, when I went to change it to black.

HM


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Odd thing was that it said the white was the default, when I went to change it to black.




Somebody made a change somewhere!


----------



## Scott DeWar

in the Meta threads, Morrus admits to being the culprit. He screwed up accidentally.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Or maybe he didn't and is just saying he did?


----------



## Scott DeWar

conspiracy theories abound!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Or do they?


----------



## Scott DeWar

in theory.yes, and no.


----------



## Scott DeWar

wow. tired.


----------



## jackslate45

go to sleep?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

busy busy busy, School starts Wednesday and XC practice already has.

[sblock=rant 1]I've just done three all nighters in a row to get my AP Spanish homework done, that was the first two, the reason I waited so long was because I thought I was going to switch out of it, but was then told I couldn't, so I had to do the homework, then after the two all nighters I was told I COULD switch out of it, so I switched into AP Environmental Science and had to do that homework, which consisted of another all nighter but now I have it done.[/sblock]

This one might apply to parents of younger children, if you'll accept advice from a 17 year old:

[sblock=rant 2]First off, the time I'm supposed to go to bed is 22:00 (10:00 PM), and my little sister has to go to bed at 20:30 (8:30 PM), so the day before yesterday I was watching "Hunt for Red October" with my Dad, while my sister was doing something upstairs, 20:30 passes, 21:00 passes, at 21:12 my Dad calls her down to get ready to go to bed, she goes to bed at about 21:30, an hour past her bedtime. The movie gets done at 21:42 so I decide to go upstairs and work on D&D stuff for a while (I recently got ahold of the Council of Thieves AP) I work on that for a while, and at 22:12 I get called down to go to bed, which is only 12 minutes past my bedtime, whereas my little sister was called down 42 minutes past hers, so the moral of the story is that if you have two children of different ages, make sure you call them downstairs or whatever at the same time relative to their bedtimes, now, I didn't end up sleeping because I had AP Spanish work to do that night, but that's beside the point.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

You are 17 and have a bedtime? I had a job as an Assistant Manager of a movie theatre at 17...I regularly wouldn't make it home until after 2am. Oh, and I also had multiple AP classes. Not sure how I made it through my Junior and Senior years.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I can stay up past it some times, I don't have a job, aside from working part time for my Grandpa but that doesn't really count, but I stay up past 11 to watch Falling Skies (When it was on) and Haven, and during the school year I'll regularly be up past midnight working on papers and other homework, so it's not usually strictly enforced, and I have to get up before 6 every day because my parents both have jobs and I wake up slowly, so if I stay up TOO late then I'm really tired all the time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jackslate45 said:


> go to sleep?




Why yes, thank you. i did! i feel good now!


----------



## Scott DeWar

now, whats for breakfast .. .. .. ..


----------



## jackslate45

Scott DeWar said:


> now, whats for breakfast .. .. .. ..




Food X. Where X = what you eat.


----------



## Rhun

GandalfMithrandir said:


> so it's not usually strictly enforced, and I have to get up before 6 every day because my parents both have jobs and I wake up slowly, so if I stay up TOO late then I'm really tired all the time.




Yeah, I used to be able to stay up as late as I wanted, provided I made it to school on time and got good grades. So it wasn't a big deal, since I always did. Of course, at 17 or 18 I could operate just fine on a couple hours of sleep.

Now that I'm older it is a much different story. LOL.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jackslate45 said:


> Food X. Where X = what you eat.




2 bowels of Fiber one raisin bran clusters. now snacking on apricots, but not sure what is for dinner .. .. .. ..


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> 2 bowels of Fiber one raisin bran clusters. now snacking on apricots, but not sure what is for dinner .. .. .. ..




Fiber One is my favorite cereal. And I just noticed they have a low calorie version out...I plan to give it a whirl on my next trip to the grocery store.


----------



## Velmont

Is it me or that thread is slowing down?

And the only cereal I eat is Kellog's Raisin Bran. And that's rare.


----------



## Scott DeWar

this is not the lo cal version.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> this is not the lo cal version.




Yep, and it is better than Kellogs.


----------



## HolyMan

Velmont said:


> Is it me or that thread is slowing down?




You need to start a topic Velmont

Anyone feel the east coast quake?? Someone that lives a block from me said they felt it but I didn't. Guess I was to busy posting to be bothered.

HM


----------



## Velmont

I felt it, and I was working in Montreal Dowtown, over a thousad kilometers from the center of the quake. I couldn't believe when I first read on Twitter that Washington was also in the radius, and even less when I read the center was south of it. Just amazing how far it could be felt.


----------



## Rhun

Maybe it is because I'm originally from California, but earthquakes just don't phase me at all. I've been in some big ones. Most the ones we have out here Utah way pass without me feeling a single thing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

here in Missouri a few years ago we had an early morning 5 point something. My two roommates were amazed by it. i woke, actually thought they were shaking my bed as a prank and went back to sleep.

Later that day there was a 4 point something after shock. i was about a 1/4 mile from the railroad that parallels the Missouri river and thought it was the train. i realized it was an aftershock when I saw the house had shifted on the foundation. I cursed because it messed up my ability to do some of the electrical work i was doing.

If it aint above 5.5 and i am awake, i never even care.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I ain't phased by earth quakes, but I do love the middle of the night ones because when you go outside you get to see all these flashes of light in the distance.

I sware, one of the stupid human interest stories I saw dealing with the east coast quake was one about a wedding.  Seriously, unless that couple were in the church with the collapsed spires and nearly got flattened by them as they fell to the earth I could care less about them being scared because of an earth quake happened.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

feels like a bad omen to me...

First XC meet was today, I got 23:12, or 23:13, one of the two, I'll find out Monday, I need to kick it in gear or I might not be running Varsity very often, we have a good team this year and I think we might make it to State, and I want to go to a state competition, so I will be practicing harder to get faster and be on Varsity, I'm not sure if I am already or not, Varsity and JV were in the same race, and I don't know if I finished in the top 7 for my team or not, I'll find that out Monday as well.

School should be good, my classes look fun, except possibly for math, in which I'm the only guy in the room, which is a blessing and a curse, the class got a "don't wear short skirts" talk yesterday.

Anywho, I've got homework to do, just checking in to make sure you all know I'm alive but busy, I'll update my games the best I can in the next couple of minutes and then I'm gone again for a while.


GM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gandulf is alive!!!! yahoooooo!


----------



## HolyMan

Duh!! He came back in the second movie. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

sigh-right, got it.


----------



## Velmont

This is my 14 000 post on this forum. It takes me around 8 years to reach that point. Next objective: 15 000 post!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just scooted past 12,000 a little while ago!


----------



## HolyMan

1,600 behind you Scotty 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm so epic only half of my posts show up.


----------



## Velmont

You will all catch me up sooner or later in the post count, you are all posting more frequently than me. But you will never have been as long as me on this board...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Velmont said:


> You will all catch me up sooner or later in the post count, you are all posting more frequently than me. But you will never have been as long as me on this board...




of course that is true grandpa!


----------



## Rhun

Congrats on 14,000 and 12,000!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

21:24 today (5K)

I hate hate hate the "trolls" at the meets, who harass me, this week it was a girl on a team warming up while I was running, well, I must explain first, the shorts they make us wear for cross country are really really short, as in my boxers are longer than them, anyway, I was running along, and this girl on one of the teams says "Nice shorts (Insert name of my school here)" as I ran by, so that really ticked me off, but I just kept going, because I don't know who it was and I can't do anything about it.

In terms of the actual race there is good news and bad news

good: I ran Varsity (the teams 2 and 3 runners were gone), I got 21:24 (season PR)

bad: I got 5th from last in the race, which doesn't really matter, my actual spot doesn't matter, I can just displace other runners and make them be lower.

Side note on XC scoring:

The runner score points equal to their spot, so if you finished 15th then you get 15 points, these are added up to get the total score of the team (Only the top fie runners from each team score, but the other two can make other teams top five finish lower) and then the goal is to get the lowest overall score. here is an example 1 on 1 meet:

A

2
3
5
6
9
(10)
(12)

B

1
4
7
8
11
(13)
(14)

So team A gets 25 points, and team B gets 33 points, therefore team A wins.

Anyway, that's that, I'll be back sometime later.

GM


----------



## Rhun

GandalfMithrandir said:


> 21:24 today (5K)




Nice work. I'm not much of a distance runner, and I'm significantly older than you, but when I am running often I usually run about a 24:30 5K. I'm much better at sprinting than distance running.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ten last 28 hours have been fun! worked from 1000 am sunday to 5:30 AM monday, then went to a dentist appt and had 4 teeth pulled.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Ten last 28 hours have been fun! worked from 1000 am sunday to 5:30 AM monday, then went to a dentist appt and had 4 teeth pulled.




I worry about your definition of "fun" my friend!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Reeeeely? Why?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Reeeeely? Why?




Because that stuff just doesn't sound like fun at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Your just no fun when you are being sued.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Your just no fun when you are being sued.




I'm really not.


----------



## DistractingFlare

Hey folks, anybody remember me? I went on a sudden hiatus about a year ago with nary a warning. It was mostly just a collision of burnout plus some unexpected family issues.

Anyway, I'm happy to see the same folks hanging around here. I'll be maybe resuming one of my 4e campaigns soon, so keep a lookout for that.

So who wants to fill me in on the wonderful things that have happened in the last year?


----------



## Scott DeWar

there has been an attempt to memorialize Gary Gygax here on en world.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...peration-power-level-gary-49.html#post5683277


----------



## Relique du Madde

DC comics did a major reboot, Bucky Died, yet again, Superman became a greaser and Abney Park doomed us all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

not surprising.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That is why you don't mess up time travel with misplaced idealism without checking out what resulted from each time line adjustment you created before going back and changing the next bit of history.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, i have been doing it wrong all along eh?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> So, i have been doing it wrong all along eh?




You're just figuring this out now?


----------



## Relique du Madde

How else are you going to explain the fact that most "Super Heroes" seem to be attention seeking psychologically scarred individuals with no real fighting skills and no super powers/special abilities.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

time for my weekly flyby:

Tuesday I ran 21:47, and Saturday I ran 21:14, and both times my 3rd mile was my fastest, so my coach is happy with my consistency, and I got the unofficial consistency award (which is a pat on the back)
I'm really busy right now, as I've been up past 11 doing homework every day the past week, including Sunday, and this is the first chance I've gotten to post.

ANYWAY, that's my weekly update. See you next week sometime.

GM


----------



## Velmont

That's great! I really need to make more sport. Well, at least, I start dancing again. I was missing it so much after I hurt my ankle.


----------



## Rhun

Velmont said:


> That's great! I really need to make more sport. Well, at least, I start dancing again. I was missing it so much after I hurt my ankle.




What sort of dancing do you do, Velmont?


----------



## Scott DeWar

What kind of dancing?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm betting... hip hop or whatever people do at raves.


----------



## Velmont

Rhun said:


> What sort of dancing do you do, Velmont?






Scott DeWar said:


> What kind of dancing?






Relique du Madde said:


> I'm betting... hip hop or whatever people do at raves.




Nope, I do swing dancing. I've start again on West Coast Swing, as it is easier on my ankle, which is not fully healed but in enough good shape for it. Bu I also dance Lindy Hop and Balboa, and I dabble a little of Blues and Charleston too.

To give you ideas of each of these kind of dance:

Here Jordan Frisbee and Tatiana Mollman, world grade class West Coast Swing dancer, considered the best by many. I've taken a few workshop under them. As you will hear, West Coast have the great advantage that you can dance it on modern music. The "Swing" of it is more the dance is a children of Lindy Hop.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MmbApsDQ3o"]West Coast Swing[/ame]

Here Max Pitruzella and Annie Trudeau, world grade class Lindy Hop dancers, also considered the best by many. They have been my coach for years, and good friend. Really lucky to have learn to dance with them. The first part is more Swingo (mix of Lindy Hop and Tango) and then followed up by Lindy Hop. Oh, and take note of the hat at 2:29.

Lindy Hop is what people generally think of Swing dance. Rythme, Energy, aerials. You generally dance it on the big band music of the 30s and 40s.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vpd6Atc2Kf8"]Lindy Hop[/ame]

And here some Balboa. Patricia and Fred, the couple dancing in the first part, are good friend of mine and have been my Balboa coach. They are rising star at the moment on the Balboa scene. The group after them was my Balboa Team: the Swinging Air Force Ballistic. I'm the tall guy in Black and Blue.

Balboa have a more ballroom look. It generally dance on a faster music. I really love to dance Balboa on some Swing Manouche, like Django Reinhardt.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lflb7HKOT60"]Balboa[/ame]

I still dance all of them socially. It's really hard to tells which I prefer, it is simply depending on the mood and the music that is playing.

Oh, and for the fun of it, if you are both fan on Django Reinhardt and Micheal Jackson. A bit fast to dance, but love to listen to it:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjz8Jw9F1kI]The Lost Fingers - Billie Jean - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

So the hat you are wearing, is that like an extra tall bowler? I think I see it has a round top so probably not a stove top.

 Also, how does the balboa compare to the jitterbug?

Side note: once a sound operator, always a sound operator: I can recognize the exact mike used by the lost fingers. HA! (Shure SM-58)


----------



## Velmont

Scott DeWar said:


> So the hat you are wearing, is that like an extra tall bowler? I think I see it has a round top so probably not a stove top.
> 
> Also, how does the balboa compare to the jitterbug?
> 
> Side note: once a sound operator, always a sound operator: I can recognize the exact mike used by the lost fingers. HA! (Shure SM-58)




For the hat, it is something close to that Trilby Hat.

I'm not familiar with Jitterbug term. It is not much used actually on the Montreal Swing Scene at least, and I don't remember it is much used outside either. But from wikipedia, it is more a term for a group of dance that have more energy. Instinctively, I wouldn't include balboa in it. I would put Lindy Hop, Charleston, Boogie Woogie, Rockabilly Jive in the group.

Lindy Hop, you can see it in the previous message.

Rockabilly Jive, which I dance some times, it more a 50s kind of dance. Elvis, old Cars, Grease and Rockabilly Jive are good match together. I have some friend who live rockabilly, not only dance 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Npe8Vv_YH3Q"]Rockabilly Jive[/ame]

Boogie Woogie is coming to Montreal lately. Both Lindy Hopper and Jivers have some interest in it. We first say it in Montreal during a competition, brought to us by a French couple, William and Maeva. But they are so great, not surprising they gain the heart of everyone.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCdiDV6Gjos"]Boogie Woogie[/ame]

And Charleston is the dance where everyone else come from. In early 20s, that was a solo dance, than people start to dance in couple and then it evolved in Lindy Hop and all the others... Here some solo Charleston

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06raZrgFwq0"]Charleston[/ame]


----------



## Walking Dad

This is my 13,000th post.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Walking Dad said:


> This is my 13,000th post.




*WAHOO!!!!*

*dances a jig
outside
so as not to shake the whole apartment building*


----------



## Walking Dad

If someone missed it, I started this thread:

Recruiting for a Gamma World PBP


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> If someone missed it, I started this thread:
> 
> Recruiting for a Gamma World PBP




I'd love to play, but just don't have the time these days.

And congrats on 13k!


----------



## Walking Dad

I just like the trailer.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9cuGZJ9DP0"]The Avengers Theatrical Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


And this is just funny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqGIAkd5tYw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## jackslate45

Walking Dad said:


> I just like the trailer.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9cuGZJ9DP0"]The Avengers Theatrical Trailer - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> And this is just funny
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqGIAkd5tYw&feature=related[/ame]




I was unaware they released a new trailer for the avengers. But it looks AWESOME.


----------



## Walking Dad

Pity they didn't got Norton for the Hulk. Did he want to much money?


----------



## Dragonwriter

I heard it was a falling out with Marvel that got him to walk away.

But this replacement was (again, from what I heard) picked by him.


----------



## jackslate45

I am not very familiar with the guy ( Mark Ruffalo) but it seems he will do well. 

I am happy they still have the Hulks voice to be the same.


----------



## Velmont

The Hockey Paradox:

This is worth 5 game suspension:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiQgHIX3PsM"]BredonSmith[/ame]

This is worth... probably no suspension for the fight, maybe a match or two for Arron behavior AFTER the fight:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoBXfD2oHRg"]Arron Asham[/ame]

Like if a direct hit to the head in a fight is harmless and has no relation to a check to the head...

P.S: I think fight should stay in the box ring, not on the ice.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jackslate45 said:


> I am not very familiar with the guy ( Mark Ruffalo) but it seems he will do well.
> 
> I am happy they still have the Hulks voice to be the same.




I have never met Mark Ruffalo, But I have crossed paths with his brother. Like Me, he is an electrician. He works here in Columbia Missouri.


----------



## Velmont

This is a free post...

I am at 299 XP. Be generous and help me to break the 300 XP barrier.


----------



## Relique du Madde

How was the Norton Hulk anyway?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Relique du Madde

Velmont said:


> This is a free post...
> 
> I am at 299 XP. Be generous and help me to break the 300 XP barrier.




If I was not on my Xoom while backing up my littler brother's computer (before wiping it clean), If give you some.


Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## jackslate45

Velmont said:


> This is a free post...
> 
> I am at 299 XP. Be generous and help me to break the 300 XP barrier.




once I leave work I will.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Velmont said:


> This is a free post...
> 
> I am at 299 XP. Be generous and help me to break the 300 XP barrier.



"Must spread the apple butter before toasting Velmont again."


----------



## Walking Dad

Scott DeWar said:


> "Must spread the apple butter before toasting Velmont again."



same here. sorry.


----------



## Velmont

I got it... from anotehr thread. Seems I was just a bit impatient.


----------



## Scott DeWar

gerrrr, still can't give you xp in congradulations.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Or maybe you were predicting the future with a 99% certainty.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott DeWar

I got to xp him 3 days ago. right before I finally got to read some dresdin files.


----------



## Velmont

By the way, if you are willing the read the whole series, I advice you to buy Side Jobs. That book is a gathering of short stories that goes between the main books. That way, you'll be able to read all the stories (long and short) in chronological order.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bought it before the weekend. It now has been read as well as ghost stories. good reads both!


----------



## Velmont

I loved Ghost Strories, it remmebr me of the few first Dresden Files, before he became stronger and start to learn to kick meaner and bigger @$$.

Now, I can't wait to see what will happen next.


----------



## Scott DeWar

AAAAAZRRRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!


I want to do spoilers so bad!!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Don't. Please don't. I've only gotten to read the 1st one and am hoping my library's copy of the second gets turned back in on-time so I can grab it for myself.


----------



## Velmont

Dragonwriter said:


> Don't. Please don't. I've only gotten to read the 1st one and am hoping my library's copy of the second gets turned back in on-time so I can grab it for myself.




Get your hand on Side Jobs. The first story happen before Storm Front. The second, I think it happen between book 5 and 6, and then at least a story between each book.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Re: Side jobs*

Also the last story is right before Ghost story and the 3rd to the last puts a spot light on Michael, the knight of the cross. (Title: the warrior) J.B. picks on Mack's Beer in last call and aftermath happens an hour or two after changes.

Wow! and no spoilers!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow, just checked my profile sight and noticed that i am at 5,86X visits to my profile. What is up with that?!!?


----------



## Walking Dad

Looks like you got stalkers


----------



## Scott DeWar

now if I had a grocery store that needed product put on the shelves, that wold be great.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I... I have nothing.  

Via Tapatalk


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> now if I had a grocery store that needed product put on the shelves, that wold be great.




Wow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh, stalker-not stocker!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> oh, stalker-not stocker!




Way to kill the pun by explaining the joke.


----------



## Rhun

I suppose you could have a stalker that is a stocker.


----------



## Scott DeWar

this twisted line of thought is really hurting my tired head!


----------



## jackslate45

Today's random work topic: Which Live action Batman was your favorite?


----------



## Dragonwriter

jackslate45 said:


> Today's random work topic: Which Live action Batman was your favorite?




Are you talking actor or movie? 

For me, the former is Christian Bale and the latter is a very tough choice between The Dark Knight and Batman Returns.


----------



## Walking Dad

Same here. But I liked Christian Bale's performance even more in Equilibrium.

For most DC stuff I prefer the animated movies over the 'real' ones.


----------



## jackslate45

I have yet to see equilibrium. I have heard good things though.


----------



## Rhun

jackslate45 said:


> Today's random work topic: Which Live action Batman was your favorite?




Adam West, of course! BANG! POW!


----------



## Walking Dad

Dr Simon is recruiting for his Oriental Pathfinder Game again.
As nearly all PbP players I know post in this thread, I thought it would be a good place.



Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Ok, but no more fly-by-night types. I want  people with at least 1000+ posts to their name!  Actually, if any of you  know anyone to invite, please do so, but I'll send open recruitment as  well.




The Romance of the River Kingdoms OOC


----------



## jackslate45

Oriental Pathfinder?!  So I could actually play a ninja now?! And use all my Asian knowledge and language skills?!

That sounds amazing... Damn you GMAT!!


----------



## Rhun

Oriental Pathfinder does sound interesting, but I probably shouldn't be joining any more games for the time being.


----------



## Velmont

Is this dead? Sad thing


----------



## Relique du Madde

No, it's hibernating.

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Velmont

Oh, I hope I didn't wake it too early. The winter is not yet finished.


----------



## DistractingFlare

Hello everyone.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Have you ever sat back while brain storming ideas for a pbp game and thought,  "Maybe this game deserves to be set in its own world?" 


 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Walking Dad

Found Dave's Funky Premise Generator, v 0.2

Dave's Funky Premise Generator, v 0.2

Premise: Dashing exorcists battle superhuman foes inside the Earth's hollow core.
Genre: *Western/Noir*

Premise: Philosophical nymphomaniacs struggle for acceptance a long time ago, in a galaxy far away.
Genre: Noir/Western

Premise: Angelic pacifists uphold their honour during the Protestant Reformation.
Genre: *Cyberpunk*

Premise: Alien Catholics search for true love in Han Dynasty China.
Genre: Crime/Western/Steampunk

Premise: Republican therapists play a dangerous game of cat-and-mouse beyond space and time.
Genre: Fantasy/Steampunk

Premise: Teenage Zulus uncover a terrible truth as the stars align and the Great Old Ones make their triumphant return.
Genre: Fantasy

Premise: Angry librarians try to get laid on a mysterious space station.
Genre: Steampunk/Adventure/Thriller

Premise: Lesbian sorcerers kidnap hapless livestock in Revolution-era America.
Genre: Steampunk/Romance/Thriller

Premise: Zombie bounty hunters search for a place to call home in modern-day Italy.
Genre: Alternative History/Cyberpunk/Drama

Roll your own premises or suggest RPG systems for mine.

(Bonus question: In which one of mine would you like to play?)


----------



## Relique du Madde

lol.

Hollywood needs to use that website rather then recycling old movies.


----------



## DistractingFlare

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]

Steampunk Protestant Reformation? That sounds amazing! Can't you imagine Martin Luther piloting a dirigible named "The 99 Theses" and fighting the Robot Catholic Church?


----------



## Velmont

Lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

I don't think steam punk protestants they would be going against the robot catholic church if the robot designs were not art deco.  Also,I'm certain the robot catholics would use diesel based technology and use gilded "neo classical retro-futuristic" design aesthetics.

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Walking Dad

Yes, I could totally see a japanimation of this.

Could be combined with:

Premise: Angelic pacifists uphold their honour during the Protestant Reformation.
Genre: *Cyberpunk*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Am I the only person who has the temptation to create a new world for a pbp but fears that that making a map of it might be a wasted effort ?

But then, at the same time...it like the want of building some context to a game is over powering (even if the world would be somewhat sanboxish) but then I keep getting tripped up on how abstract/representational I want the map to be...

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Am I the only person who has the temptation to create a new world for a pbp but fears that that making a map of it might be a wasted effort ?
> 
> But then, at the same time...it like the want of building some context to a game is over powering (even if the world would be somewhat sanboxish) but then I keep getting tripped up on how abstract/representational I want the map to be...
> 
> -Sent via Tapatalk




You're the only one.  

Actually, if you don't want to put a lot of work into it, look online. You can find about a million and one fantasy maps available for use.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey Rhun, how's life?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> hey Rhun, how's life?




It's been better. Busy with stupid legal stuff, and shelling out tons of cash to my attorney. But other than that everything seems to be going pretty well.

How about you? How are you feeling?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have lost my old ability to maintain personal warmth with the loss of major tissue, but no more insulin shots!

Though I still am weak, I am getting stronger every day!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I have lost my old ability to maintain personal warmth with the loss of major tissue, but no more insulin shots!




The bad with the good! Plus, it is easy to throw on a jacket when you get chilly. 



Scott DeWar said:


> Though I still am weak, I am getting stronger every day!




You'll do it. A tough bastard like you will get there. Just be patient, and don't force your body to do things it isn't ready to do.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rhun said:


> You're the only one.
> 
> Actually, if you don't want to put a lot of work into it, look online. You can find about a million and one fantasy maps available for use.




I want to some mapping decent sized chunk of the world to play in.  However, in terms of mapping one issue is that I want to make a decent sized regional map I can expand out as need be.  The best way to do this is using inkscape/illustrator/corell draw.  Unfortunately the problem with doing this is that the many of the tools that exist to do this (ie paint brushes) were never created for use with illustrator.

For mapping there are quite literally thousands of photoshop brushes... but I have yet to see any for illustrator (or any illustrator symbols) beyond those made specifically for modern street maps.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> For mapping there are quite literally thousands of photoshop brushes... but I have yet to see any for illustrator (or any illustrator symbols) beyond those made specifically for modern street maps.




Ah, I see. I know you've already posted over in the Media Lounge, so hopefully somebody there can help out. Unfortunately, I'm just not that "up" on my mapping programs. I know this sounds lame, but I made the map of my homebrew world in MS Paint. LOL.


----------



## Relique du Madde

MS paint is like photoshop/gimp without pretty much every feature.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> MS paint is like photoshop/gimp without pretty much every feature.




Yep. As I said: LAME. LOL.


----------



## Walking Dad

Time for a resurrection 

We need one more player for this:
[Gauging interest] OMEN RPG pbp playtest

Sounds pretty cool and the lead developer himself will be the GM!


----------



## Rhun

walking dad said:


> time for a resurrection
> 
> we need one more player for this:
> [gauging interest] omen rpg pbp playtest
> 
> sounds pretty cool and the lead developer himself will be the gm!






IT'S ALIVE!!! Or something like that.


----------



## Velmont

We are not a team, we are a time bomb:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPoHPNeU9fc"]Avenger[/ame]


----------



## Rhun

It looks good. Although I think I'm most excited for Prometheus:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sftuxbvGwiU]Prometheus - Official Trailer [TRUE HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Velmont

I am not a huge fan of these.

I am also a bit disappointed by this:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siqo1X-gKTk"]Amzing Spiderman[/ame]

Not that the movie doesn't look good, but starting again... Spiderman 1 was good, the second was great, the third was average, but I would have liked to see a bit more of the series. I don't feel it needed a restart like batman...

But what I truly want to see this year:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPkL7V1kExg"]The Hobbit[/ame]


----------



## Rhun

Yeah, the Hobbit will be awesome. I hadn't through it was going to be released until 2013, though. Good to see a 2012 date!


----------



## Velmont

Rhun said:


> Yeah, the Hobbit will be awesome. I hadn't through it was going to be released until 2013, though. Good to see a 2012 date!




December... you were almost right.


----------



## Rhun

Velmont said:


> December... you were almost right.




I'm stoked.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What no love for John Carter?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HaE5Zs8dAY]John Carter - Exclusive Ten Minute Scene - YouTube[/ame]

You know you want to watch the entire movie...


----------



## Scott DeWar

that's just mean-they didn't show what he saw! !


----------



## Relique du Madde

In the book it was a mummified indian, human skulls, and mummified body parts that were dangling from the ceiling of the cave.. this version who knows (I want to see it tonight).


----------



## xigbar

Just adding another brick to the wall.


----------



## Rhun

So did you go see the movie, Relique? How was it?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> So did you go see the movie, Relique? How was it?




ditto this! please tell us!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Depends on the price of admission.  

It was good, but I don't think it was worth the 17.75 I paid to see it in "XD 3D."

The movie is basically a streamlined version of the book with the context of several scenes modified and most of the exploration of the Thark culture/society being removed and a modified version of the Therns thrown in as a nebulous puppet master type of villianous group.

If you wanted to see it in the theaters I'll say, see it because it ain't going to last beyond maybe this weekend if it continues to do badly in the box office.



 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Rhun

These days, with my hi-def television and nice surround system, it isn't nearly as important to me to see things in the theatre. Plus, I make better popcorn than they do.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, but how well something does in the theater translates into "Sequel: Yey or Nay?"


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but how well something does in the theater translates into "Sequel: Yey or Nay?"




True 'dat!


----------



## Scott DeWar

sounds like it may be ney on the sequal if it is as bad as you say.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The movie's not bad.. it's just doing bad because Disney Dropped the ball on advertising since the movie came in over budget.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> The movie's not bad.. it's just doing bad because Disney Dropped the ball on advertising since the movie came in over budget.




Go figure. How much did the movie end up costing? It looks like it has some good effects.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ah, coffee from Papua new guinnie


----------



## Scott DeWar

Happy Easter from Missouri!!!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> ah, coffee from Papua new guinnie




Are they known for their coffee?



Scott DeWar said:


> Happy Easter from Missouri!!!




Happy Late Easter back atcha!


----------



## Scott DeWar

the coffee is smooth and flavorful. i get it from the local health food store.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> the coffee is smooth and flavorful. i get it from the local health food store.




I seem to be partial to Hawaiin coffees.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Try it if you can find it!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Try it if you can find it!




I will look for it.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Hello Everyone!

I'm back to life, for the most part, School's settled down such that I should be able to start posting again, but probably not such for a PbP again quite yet (especially looking at my track record for completed games), just wanted to pop in and say hi, and share a couple stories from Cross Country if you're bored and want to hear about some random high school cross country season and the (mis)adventures therein.

[sblock=story]
So our coach this season liked to make us run for a set amount of time (usually 45 minutes) so we would usually go down the street from our school to a place we call Narnia, which is basically a small patch of woods in the city that's just big enough to lose your sense of direction in, with a stream running through a couple different places. 
So we head to the place, usually we didn't do anything there and would try to dam up the river, which probably didn't help our running, but the team went to State anyway so I guess it didn't make that much of a difference. Anyway, we go there and since it was late august at the time and was about 85 degrees, we decided that we would go running through the river, which had a few little cement dams, but a shallow bottom that came a little ways up the calf, so we start running down the river, and we get to a dam that's deep enough that we can't see the bottom, my friend went over it first, but I was just enough behind that I couldn't stop, and we both go into the water, which is about four feet deep at this point and go under completely (as we tilted when our foot went down) then, as I try to get out of the river (which has cement on the sides at this spot) I try using my knees to climb, and end u scraping my leg on the cement, and the water from the river ended up making the blood run more, so I had this big trail of blood running partway down my shin when I ran in, and my coach was going to kill me for doing something stupid, but I ran well in the race the next day, so he didn't really care.[/sblock]

[sblock=story 2]
On another one of the runs, we had to go across the train tracks to get to a big park with a hill we had to run up and down, so a train is coming, my friend gets across before me, then I get across, about 5 seconds before the train got there, which was about as close as one should EVER try to cross a train track with an oncoming train without being suicidal. Also, on the same run, we broke off into the park on a trail that goes off the sidewalk just before the main park itself, so we usually go there on runs to the park, and on that run we found a couple of branches that looked like assault rifles, and snuck around with them, and then named the trail "the black ops trail"[/sblock]

GM


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think you have too much time on your hands!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I probably do, but, being a senior I have to be lazy, and most of my time gets spent either playing Skyrim in class (Awesome game BTW), getting my laptop taken away for the day and then outlining adventures, or else spraypainting some of my nerf guns (I found actual camouflage spraypaint at Lowes so that's cool), or working on my Senior Project, which will no longer be a valid excuse not to do stuff after May 18.

If you guys really want me to run another game I will, but I can't guarantee it will finish, and it'll probably just die about halfway through.

[sblock=Skyrim-don't read this if you don't want to]
So my friends are pretty confused as to why/how I play, I have a level 16 argonian and have not yet completed the first quest. The reason for this is, I killed all of Riverrun after getting there, at least the people I could kill, and then I moved to Whiterun, found out that there are guards there, and then proceeded to pickpocket everyone I could, which cost me a lot of money at first but now my pickpocket is level 80 and I have a 100% chance of stealing every time I try, so that's been good, and I recently downloaded a mod that kills a guard whenever he says "I used to be an adventurer like you but (wait for it) I took an arrow to the knee" so I've been running around indirectly killing all the guards in whiterun after I pickpocket them, the resulting problem in this is that if I kill somebody or break into their house, inevitably the whole town gets mad at me and I need a guard to arrest me before they calm down, the only problem is that I killed most of the guards, so I've just been leaving my horse at the outside of town so I just run that way as fast as I can, hop on my horse and ride away from town as quickly as I can, then come back when the people aren't upset, seeing as I've taken all of the jarls stuff, i should probably actually do the quests and get on with the story, but in the meantime I'm enjoying being the most awesome criminal dressed as a whiterun guard (I take their stuff after they die and usually sell it but I took the stuff from one and put it on, so I feel so much worse when I stab someone in the back with my sword that I took from a guard)
Thus ends my story of skyrim[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

hows about this. get a core group of 6 steady players and run short adventures.

when you get time in your collage days, go to a moderate length game.

I would run something myself, but typing with one hand gets tiresome.


----------



## Scott DeWar

bad Rena1g, bad bad. naughty naughty naughty!


----------



## Velmont

[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]: He is back... well, maybe  not for good, but at least he has pass by. Welcome back and wish you well renau1g.


----------



## Rhun

GandalfMithrandir said:


> [sblock=Skyrim-don't read this if you don't want to]
> So my friends are pretty confused as to why/how I play, I have a level 16 argonian and have not yet completed the first quest. The reason for this is, I killed all of Riverrun after getting there, at least the people I could kill, and then I moved to Whiterun, found out that there are guards there, and then proceeded to pickpocket everyone I could, which cost me a lot of money at first but now my pickpocket is level 80 and I have a 100% chance of stealing every time I try, so that's been good, and I recently downloaded a mod that kills a guard whenever he says "I used to be an adventurer like you but (wait for it) I took an arrow to the knee" so I've been running around indirectly killing all the guards in whiterun after I pickpocket them, the resulting problem in this is that if I kill somebody or break into their house, inevitably the whole town gets mad at me and I need a guard to arrest me before they calm down, the only problem is that I killed most of the guards, so I've just been leaving my horse at the outside of town so I just run that way as fast as I can, hop on my horse and ride away from town as quickly as I can, then come back when the people aren't upset, seeing as I've taken all of the jarls stuff, i should probably actually do the quests and get on with the story, but in the meantime I'm enjoying being the most awesome criminal dressed as a whiterun guard (I take their stuff after they die and usually sell it but I took the stuff from one and put it on, so I feel so much worse when I stab someone in the back with my sword that I took from a guard)
> Thus ends my story of skyrim[/sblock]




I'm playing through Skyrim as a hero-type. So far, no crimes committed (well, okay, about a dozen assaults. But I swear I didn't start them, I just ended them). I'm currently Level 40, about half-way through the main quest line, and dropped about a score of dragons.



Velmont said:


> [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]: He is back... well, maybe  not for good, but at least he has pass by. Welcome back and wish you well renau1g.




This is good news.


----------



## Walking Dad

Velmont said:


> @renau1g : He is back... well, maybe  not for good, but at least he has pass by. Welcome back and wish you well renau1g.



Seconded (thirded?) the Living worlds are not the same without you!!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Rhun said:


> I'm playing through Skyrim as a hero-type. So far, no crimes committed (well, okay, about a dozen assaults. But I swear I didn't start them, I just ended them). I'm currently Level 40, about half-way through the main quest line, and dropped about a score of dragons.




I killed about half the population of whiterun today... It started out when a guy in the horse-tavern place noticed me stealing her greatsword, then everyone in the place started attacking me, I go outside to run away, then I accidentally kill some merchant in the square, this gets everyone upset, so I just ran around for a while until I could get one of the people relatively seperate, then I would finish them off, then find another person and repeat, what made me feel really bad about killing most of the guards in the city is that their corpses are just lying on the ground, so I left dragonsreach, and I see the corpse of one of the guards who died there, and there's another guard kneeling next to him, which made me feel bad so I killed the other guard and took his stuff, which put me over the weight limit, so I had to dump all of my extra stuff at the bottom of the steps up to dragonsreach in one of the places with the water.




> hows about this. get a core group of 6 steady players and run short adventures.
> 
> when you get time in your collage days, go to a moderate length game.




This is a good idea, Scott, I will start a thread right now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I see the thread you started. Iwill poke my nose in for a looky look.


----------



## Rhun

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I killed about half the population of whiterun today... It started out when a guy in the horse-tavern place noticed me stealing her greatsword, then everyone in the place started attacking me, I go outside to run away, then I accidentally kill some merchant in the square, this gets everyone upset, so I just ran around for a while until I could get one of the people relatively seperate, then I would finish them off, then find another person and repeat, what made me feel really bad about killing most of the guards in the city is that their corpses are just lying on the ground, so I left dragonsreach, and I see the corpse of one of the guards who died there, and there's another guard kneeling next to him, which made me feel bad so I killed the other guard and took his stuff, which put me over the weight limit, so I had to dump all of my extra stuff at the bottom of the steps up to dragonsreach in one of the places with the water.






Whiterun is my character's "home." He is very protective of it. In fact, learning that the Stormcloaks were going to attack Whiterun was the main thing that led to him joining the Imperial Legion. That, and the Stormcloaks being pawns of the Aldmeri Dominion.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Holy man was here! he gave me xp on post number 1911!


----------



## Walking Dad

Scott DeWar said:


> Holy man was here! he gave me xp on post number 1911!




Holysh .... I was going to say: HolyMan


----------



## Scott DeWar

sure you were  
I REALLY  believe you *ahem*cough cough*


----------



## renau1g

Feeling sick Mr. DeWar? you're coughing a lot.........

Oh, and hi


----------



## Rhun

How have you been, renau1g?


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Feeling sick Mr. DeWar? you're coughing a lot.........
> 
> Oh, and hi






Rhun said:


> How have you been, renau1g?




yeah, long time no see. how have you been- hope not the path i was walking back in November and December! how are the youngins?


----------



## Relique du Madde

gggrrrr...

I'm trying to figure out the max distance you can see two airships.  One is flying at an altitude of 1000 ft and another at 3000 ft. 

I have a chart of how far the horizon is at various heights... but this is a totally different type of problem.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Relique du Madde said:


> gggrrrr...
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the max distance you can see two airships.  One is flying at an altitude of 1000 ft and another at 3000 ft.
> 
> I have a chart of how far the horizon is at various heights... but this is a totally different type of problem.




just off the top of my head it would probably be a really, really long way away, although the size of the ships, atmospheric conditions and the like could also have an effect, probably the easiest way to do it would be to (and this is without doing much math because my brain hurts from too much of that anyway) take the horizon from 3,000 feet up, and if you have to just use that number, and you could add the distance from 1,000 feet on top of it, which wouldn't be as far, but that should be where both horizons are at the same spot, and would be as far away as they could possibly see each other (not counting the fact that they would be specks on the horizon for anything except a strong telescope or someone with superhuman vision)

Hope this helps!
GM


----------



## Scott DeWar

well, the 3000 feet is almost 1 Km. so, about 67 miles.

in micro wave communications, a tower 1000 feet high had a horizon of 30 miles.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

so that would be about 100 miles at the horizon (67+30 is 97 miles)

also those who live near (or in) canada should read this and be worried reasons to fear canada


----------



## Scott DeWar

GandalfMithrandir said:


> so that would be about 100 miles at the horizon (67+30 is 97 miles)
> 
> also those who live near (or in) canada should read this and be worried reasons to fear canada




scary indeed!!!


----------



## Velmont

I'm Canadian from Quebec, proud to be from Quebec, and I can tell you:

- People live within 100 miles of the lines because we don`t want to have a 8 month winter like up in the north.

- The province of Quebec hasn't turned French. If you know your history, the Nouvelle-France was extending from Quebec city to Louisinana. So, it is the American continent that has turned English... that's because the King of France didn't saw the potential of America and preferred to get rid of it and keep only a few island in the Caribbean after losing a war against England.

- Excessive politeness? From where did they took that?

- We are impervious to cold and snow storm. Washington was paralyzed with 61 centimeter of snow in 2009. With 61 centimeter of snow, we grab our ski and take a day off to go skiing, the kids do snowball fight and the day after, some just stay inside because they hate snow and after 24h, all is back to normal, except we have harder time to park in the streets for another 2 days.

- Marijuana... well, I think the province of Quebec is one of the main producer, so we need to make our black market economy grow. And for gay marriage, wait a year and our Prime Minister Harper will have ended that. (Please, no personal opinion on that matter).

- Infiltrated entertainment industry? Kind of. I can't recognize myself English Canadian artist from American artist. But from the province of Quebec, we have developed SoftImage (many FX by computer have been developed by this industry), Cirque du Soleil, Moment Factory (FX during this year Superbowl half-time), Celine Dion and a lot more...

- Culture under the radar... we fight to keep alive our French Canadian culture. It is an every day fight to not get drown in the English culture.

- Our governement (mainly the Conservative Party) is greatly influenced by the American Republican culture.

- We had a disco phase. Montreal had been an important city for the disco movement. If you can see it, take a look at the canadian movie Funkytown.

- We have a lot of forest, donut and... what is a Scoth-plaid Hats? What`s that?

- We have design on American. We want to conquer it back, because it was our first. (see point 2)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Velmont said:


> - The province of Quebec hasn't turned French. If you know your history, the Nouvelle-France was extending from Quebec city to Louisinana. So, it is the American continent that has turned English... that's because the King of France didn't saw the potential of America and preferred to get rid of it and keep only a few island in the Caribbean after losing a war against England.
> 
> 
> - We have design on American. We want to conquer it back, because it was our first. (see point 2)




WRONG!

America originally belonged to the Egyptians Phoenicians Chinese Vikings Spain since they established a permanent colony at San Agustin BEFORE the French, English, or Dutch ever set foot on American soil (they had one temporary one before that which was murdered by Native Americans).  The only reason why the entire Western Hemisphere isn't spanish speaking is because the Spanish war of Succession was a massive CF that basically destoryed the spanish Empire as a result of EVERY monarch in Europe saying "Dude.. I totally am related to King Gimp of Spain!  He was like my uncle. The Spanish empire should belong to [insert kingdom], man.."


----------



## Scott DeWar

velmont said:
			
		

> - We have design on American. We want to conquer it back, because it was our first. (see point 2)




so. it is true. Canada wishes to invade the USA, eh? And the RCMP who are known for their extreme politeness will be the vanguard I suppose, humm?


----------



## HolyMan

Walking Dad said:


> Holysh .... I was going to say: HolyMan




Hey WD - hope you are well.



Scott DeWar said:


> Holy man was here! he gave me xp on post number 1911!




Hello Scott - glad to see your still about posting.

________________________

And hello everyone else - sorry I'm just popping on to the old stopping grounds maybe in a few months I'll have time for more. I have a new computer and oddly enough I got it so I could play Skyrim, lol - It was that or upgreade the four year old piece of junk that is now a giant pdf holder.

Hope all is well in EnWorld and in everyone's real world and if Canada invades I won't mind they can't do any worse than we already do to ourselves.

HM


----------



## Shayuri

Glad you're still alive. Hi.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey shay , wassup?


----------



## Shayuri

Heya! I've been struggling to make ends meet, lately. I mean, with my games. Not money. Doing fine there.

May have to consolidate...my posting delay is getting bad. I don't have as much time as I used to, and it's being spread more thinly.

How are you?


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> How have you been, renau1g?




Hi guys, things are going much better now, the real life monster really came up and took me down pretty hard for a while there so I had to  focus on that. Now that it's back to being manageable, I've got some more free time and after getting caught up on Mass Effect I wanted to drop by here. 

Scott D. - thanks for asking, the kiddos are doing well, just had a b-day party recently for the twins and it was a blast. It was a costume party, star-wars themed, so about 25 4/5-year olds in jedi robes and lightsabers.....good times. Amazingly nobody got hurt.... thankfully.


----------



## Walking Dad

Star Wars is also the hit for the first graders around here. Marriage got to hell, but the rest is... less bad


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri said:


> Heya! I've been struggling to make ends meet, lately. I mean, with my games. Not money. Doing fine there.
> 
> May have to consolidate...my posting delay is getting bad. I don't have as much time as I used to, and it's being spread more thinly.
> 
> How are you?




Last Thursday I broke my walking distance record: 6.4 miles. No ankle weights, but no cane either!


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Hi guys, things are going much better now, the real life monster really came up and took me down pretty hard for a while there so I had to  focus on that. Now that it's back to being manageable, I've got some more free time and after getting caught up on Mass Effect I wanted to drop by here.
> 
> Scott D. - thanks for asking, the kiddos are doing well, just had a b-day party recently for the twins and it was a blast. It was a costume party, star-wars themed, so about 25 4/5-year olds in jedi robes and lightsabers.....good times. Amazingly nobody got hurt.... thankfully.




so how bad did the padawans trash the place?


----------



## Relique du Madde

You guys shpuld have turned that party into a jedi flash mob at the local park.


----------



## renau1g

Relique du Madde said:


> You guys shpuld have turned that party into a jedi flash mob at the local park.




That would've been a great viral video.... 



Scott DeWar said:


> so how bad did the padawans trash the place?




I was amazing at how little damage they inflicted, even the ones wielding the red lightsabers kept from destroying the place  

However the boys got these Skylander toys .... damn they're like Pokemon, gotta buy them all..... they're 4 and they're like 'we need chop chop" (I was like WTF?). They're 10 bucks each 

Stupid fads..... ah well, at least it got them into video games

Oh and for those unfamiliar.

[sblock=details]n Skylanders: Spyro's Adventure, players take on the role of a Portal Master who can control over 30[6] different characters, including, but not limited to, Spyro. Players embark on a journey into a world where they will explore lands, battle creatures, collect gold and treasures, and solve puzzles while on a quest to save their world from Kaos, an evil Portal Master, whom they must defeat.[7] The video game comes with 3 toys and a peripheral called the "Portal of Power", which connects to the player's console of choice.
The player can use any of 32 playable characters within the game if they have the corresponding toy. "Portal of Power" peripheral brings that character into the game. As with the D&D canon each character belongs to a class (known as an "element" of which there are 8 [8] ) and have varying levels of certain attributes (speed, armor, etc.) giving each toy/character unique characteristics within game play.
Characters each have a primary attack and a secondary attack. After some upgrades they can gain a tertiary attack or defense. They gain experience points by defeating monsters, and leveling up will result in the possibility of getting upgrades and a third attack. Each character has its own special abilities that differ from each other, as well as assigned elements. This provides some replayability, as each character faces the world in different ways. Although the game only comes with Spyro, Gill Grunt and Trigger Happy, players can purchase the remaining 34 toys separately, if they so choose.[9][10][/sblock]

Skylanders: Spyro's Adventure - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Shayuri

That is the most fiendishly clever marketing scheme I have EVER SEEN...this week.

Which is still saying something. Heck, maybe even this MONTH.

Diabolical...in a marketing sort of way.


----------



## Rhun

Shayuri said:


> Heya! I've been struggling to make ends meet, lately. I mean, with my games. Not money. Doing fine there.
> 
> May have to consolidate...my posting delay is getting bad. I don't have as much time as I used to, and it's being spread more thinly.





Mine too unfortunately. It has gotten really bad.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri said:


> That is the most fiendishly clever marketing scheme I have EVER SEEN...this week.
> 
> Which is still saying something. Heck, maybe even this MONTH.
> 
> Diabolical...in a marketing sort of way.




oops, that xp comment was supposed to have a 10 bucks, but my "1" key needs cleaning.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> oops, that xp comment was supposed to have a 10 bucks, but my "1" key needs cleaning.




Clean that thing up! You've spilled too much scotch on it.


----------



## Velmont

This movie will be unbeatable... because Chuck Norris is in the casting

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQf3YP8p85I&feature=player_embedded"]The Expendables 2[/ame]


----------



## renau1g

Yeah I thought Avengers was going to be the biggest ensemble action film this year, but they are missing Chuck Norris......


----------



## Walking Dad

Chuck Norris kicks Steve Rodger's a$$!


----------



## renau1g

Oh, I forgot to mention, I'm amazed that the critics are actually giving Avengers good reviews........93% positive

Marvel's The Avengers - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

[sblock=update on Skyrim]
over the past week I actually did some of the quests I was supposed to do. I went and got the dragonstone, then killed the dragon and got Lydia as a companion, and the first shout, which is fun, especially right after you kill the dragon and everyone's like "woah, what was that!"

I especially like given my criminal lifestyle in the games how Lydia just goes along with it, even though I make her carry all my heavy stuff, and when I break into people's houses she says "I don't think you're supposed to be here" but when I had to kill a guard because he wouldn't accept that I can shout in the middle of the night without needing to be arrested* Lydia helped me kill him, which I thought was a nice gesture on her part.


* I was going around shouting at random objects in order to scatter them, and the guard walks up to me and says "you shouldn't be shouting like that" so I say "Oh yeah, whatcha gonna do about it" so he says "well, there aren't any laws against it that I know of, but I'll be watching you" sot he conversation ended there and what really ticked him off was when I shouted him, so the fight started and Lydia actually got the first hit in, but then he attacked me, and I had to defend myself so it wasn't really my fault that he died, so I took his stuff and sold it to the smith

What I do wonder is if I do something like shout someone, and Lydia kills them, not me, do i still get the bounty put on me, even if I didn't kill the person, because that would be really awesome, I can just sit back and watch as my law-abiding housecarl commits murder[/sblock]

GM


----------



## Shayuri

Yep. Your shout is an 'attack,' and constitutes an assault. The guard fighting back is in self defense then, and even if you don't strike the killing blow, you are to blame. Welcome to Bountyville, population: You.



Fun times. Though watch out with Lydia if you use magic at all. She can die purty easy if you accidentally catch her in an AoE or a stream.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*re: expendables 2*

looks. good.


----------



## HolyMan

Just got back from the Avengers (should the T in the be cap'ed?), and it was awesome. And I can't wait for the next one --- or 

[sblock=Spoiler] Are they going to have a Thor 2  - Captain America 2 - or Iron Man 3 first? At the end when Thanos turned smiling I thought ok Avengers 2 'The Infinity Gauntlet' but now I'm not so sure.

Best part was Hulk taking out Loki. HULK SMASH  [/sblock]

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

Yes, it should be capped, being a proper part of the title. Hiya HM! 

I just got back from _The Raven_, myself. Awesome psych-thriller, with the darkness of Poe reigning supreme.

HM, any chance you'll get your games back up again sometime soon? Or are you still looking for another site?


----------



## HolyMan

Hey DW glad to see you still about.

Games - probably not all 13 of them but mayhap a few. I was thinking if things go south again it best not to have to many people to disappoint.

By south I mean not only the connection problems I was having but also work, church, and family. The computer/internet were just icing on my cake as it were. I used the RPing/DMing to get away from life outside my door and when that was starting to give me headaches too... well you know.

What games to start back up is the real question. I already sent out a pm about one I wish to finish, what game were you thinking off? WotBS or OtW? The pbp playtest? 

There were so many. So again sorry to all for the quick fade out.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

It happens to all of us... which reminds me I need to stop procrastinating on my own game andstart the chase scene that leads up to the mt homage to Mad Max.  

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> Hey DW glad to see you still about.
> 
> Games - probably not all 13 of them but mayhap a few. I was thinking if things go south again it best not to have to many people to disappoint.
> 
> By south I mean not only the connection problems I was having but also work, church, and family. The computer/internet were just icing on my cake as it were. I used the RPing/DMing to get away from life outside my door and when that was starting to give me headaches too... well you know.




Oh, I understand perfectly. And much as we may hate it, RL has to take priority.



> What games to start back up is the real question. I already sent out a pm about one I wish to finish, what game were you thinking off? WotBS or OtW? The pbp playtest?
> 
> There were so many. So again sorry to all for the quick fade out.
> 
> HM




Definitely Off to War.


----------



## HolyMan

Off to War was my favorite for all the characters and being home-brewed. I wonder if everyone is still about and interested? Could find out and see I'll mention them over at the old OOC and see if they are.

HM


----------



## Shayuri

Hm...it's been awhile, I know I was in several of your games, but I don't remember which ones other than one of the Carrion Crown ones and...ugh...head hurt from think.

Well, I'll keep an eye on the Talk forum in case you resurrect something that I have posts in.


----------



## Walking Dad

I would prefer a mention or a PM if you resurrect a game I was playing in. Sounds lazy, but I often miss stuff...


----------



## HolyMan

NP WD & Shayuri

Any preferences to what you might like to see come back or something new?

HM


----------



## Shayuri

We'd just barely started Carrion Crown and Age of Worms...

I recall you were in the process of starting up a new game too that was interrupted. I forget the details of it, but I remember I was rather stoked about it, and was disappointed it didn't come to fruition. 

I'm pretty open...it's more important to me that you run something you'll enjoy and want to continue. I can have fun in just about anything.


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan AND Renau1g are back? The planets must be in alignment.


----------



## Velmont

If Rystil Arden come back too, it will be the apocalypse.


----------



## Walking Dad

Velmont said:


> If Rystil Arden come back too, it will be the apocalypse.



Who???

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] I actually liked our voyage into the DragonAge rules, but this ended well before you left. I'm only playing Pathfinder very sporadically right now (still in three games ), so I would be interested in something fresh and new... maybe something in the modern world, using the third party stuff?

The Modern Path


----------



## renau1g

Walking Dad said:


> Who???




EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - View Profile: Rystil Arden

I think he's still the site's most prolific poster despite not posting for a long, long time. I believe he was very heavily involved in PbP (LEW/LEB?)

[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] I believe has a better idea. 

He has over 38k posts according to his profile. Apparently he came by 22nd August 2011, but I don't think he's posted since before I came onto the site.


----------



## stonegod

renau1g said:


> EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - View Profile: Rystil Arden
> 
> I think he's still the site's most prolific poster despite not posting for a long, long time. I believe he was very heavily involved in PbP (LEW/LEB?)
> 
> [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] I believe has a better idea.
> 
> He has over 38k posts according to his profile. Apparently he came by 22nd August 2011, but I don't think he's posted since before I came onto the site.



Yeah. Double r1’s old posting rate and you'll still be behind. RA was heavily in the 3.5 incarnations of both LEB/LEW and a dozen or more PbP aside. Took too much on in the end and almost single handedly killed LEW (too many tied games) when he vanished; though 4e finished that.


----------



## renau1g

Although he did have a really cool idea with those linked adventures to stop a larger threat, sadly it never worked out (and likely couldn't in PbP with different posting rates and attrition)


----------



## stonegod

renau1g said:


> Although he did have a really cool idea with those linked adventures to stop a larger threat, sadly it never worked out (and likely couldn't in PbP with different posting rates and attrition)



Interesting, yes. But doomd for exactly the reasons you claim. I've had to kill similar suggestions in LEB when they pop up.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> Interesting, yes. But doomd for exactly the reasons you claim. I've had to kill similar suggestions in LEB when they pop up.




All the best laid plans...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> HolyMan AND Renau1g are back? The planets must be in alignment.




or collideing!!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> or collideing!!




Seek shelter!


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> or collideing!!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsV500W4BHU&ob=av2e]Powerman 5000 - When Worlds Collide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rhun

I remember Powerman 5000. Whatever happened to those guys?


----------



## renau1g

Not sure, but I didn't know this:

"Frontman Spider One is the younger brother of Rob Zombie"

Allegedly they're still putting out music according to wikipedia, haven't heard anything in forever from them though

Discography

Main article: Powerman 5000 discography
True Force (1994)
The Blood Splat Rating System (1995)
Mega!! Kung Fu Radio (1997)
Tonight the Stars Revolt! (1999)
Anyone for Doomsday? (2001)
Transform (2003)
Destroy What You Enjoy (2006)
Somewhere on the Other Side of Nowhere (2009)
Copies Clones & Replicants (2011)


----------



## Scott DeWar

wow, oppressive 75 deg F outside - only walked 1.5 miles in 45 mins.

about 24 C? and about 2.5 Km


----------



## Velmont

Scott DeWar said:


> wow, oppressive 75 deg F outside - only walked 1.5 miles in 45 mins.
> 
> about 24 C? and about 2.5 Km




How 75F can be oppressive? A 100F can be, a 85F with lot of humidity and no wind, I could understand... 75F with sun and/or cloud is just nice.


----------



## renau1g

It's 73 here right now, it's beautiful. I got back from a late lunch on a patio with a pint of Guinness and a burger. A good day


----------



## renau1g

Oh, and I'm going to see teh Avengers tonight in IMAX. I'm super excited....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Velmont said:


> How 75F can be oppressive? A 100F can be, a 85F with lot of humidity and no wind, I could understand... 75F with sun and/or cloud is just nice.




I was trying to be funny, guess I failed.



renau1g said:


> It's 73 here right now, it's beautiful. I got back from a late lunch on a patio with a pint of Guinness and a burger. A good day




the burger would be easy, however no cash = no stout.



renau1g said:


> Oh, and I'm going to see teh Avengers tonight in IMAX. I'm super excited....




 so jelous


----------



## Relique du Madde

....

GAHHHHHHHH!  I've been trying to find a place that sells shwarma.... Wikipedia said sits like a gyro or al pastor... I don't know where to find it locally.

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## renau1g

We have a lot of Lebanese places here in the city, mostly catering to drunk Americans coming out of the bars (MI drinking age is 21, we're 19, so lots of Americans come over to get drunk, well used to be a lot, now passport requirements keep a good chunk away). The schwarmas are pretty delicious. Better than a gyro IMO. 

Oh, and the movie was amazing. Rivals Dark Knight for best comic-book movie. The Hulk wins, Mark Ruffalo was awesome.


----------



## Scott DeWar

really jealous now


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I saw Avengers yesterday, and you need to go see it, Scott.

Busy school ends this Friday, then I have a week off and then I have to go in for the mornings for a World War Two class that goes two weeks, then I'm done with High School!

I'm also ashamed of myself when a 7:30 mile pace wore me out in less than half a mile (about 1 kilometer)  (I used to be able to hold a 6:30 for five miles (8 kilometers) without being too tired, as an explanation for why that's a cause for shame.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I saw Avengers yesterday, and you need to go see it, Scott.




I would love to, but I am jobless and on a very tight stipened


----------



## renau1g

We need to get a Kickstarter going for DeWar


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> We need to get a Kickstarter going for DeWar




I'm in.


----------



## HolyMan

I'll _kick-in_ some popcorn money. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

mmmmm popcorn-with butter and garlic!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> mmmmm popcorn-with butter and garlic!




I highly recommend trying it with Rosemary as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar

!!!! I so need a plant of rosemary!!! goes well on taters


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> !!!! I so need a plant of rosemary!!! goes well on taters




To quote Shepherd Book:

"The important thing is the spices. A man can live on packaged food from here 'til Judgment Day if he's got enough rosemary."


----------



## Velmont

I like curry popcorn (the yellow powder, not the sauces).

Never tried rosemary with popcorn, even if I love that herb.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yes! My hero-but why did they have to kill him? *so sad*


----------



## Rhun

Velmont said:


> Never tried rosemary with popcorn, even if I love that herb.




Give it a try. You'll like it!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Yes! My hero-but why did they have to kill him? *so sad*




Not sure why they killed off Book? Kind of a shame, considering we never got to learn his secret past.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"he's no shepherd" - bounty hunter

id card get highest level of medical treatment from the central gov'ment?

there is nothing shady there!!


----------



## Rhun

It is my thinking that his past included a stint as working for the Alliance in some sort of agent/operative type position. But like I said, it is a shame we'll never know. Although, I haven't read the comics that take place between the end of the series and the movie...so there may be some more tidbits there.

I'll have to pick those up one of these days here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

FYI I will be in KC this weekend


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> FYI I will be in KC this weekend




For pleasure, I hope?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> For pleasure, I hope?



 Family get together to send off my niece's husband's Army unit.


----------



## renau1g

So he's your Nephew-in-law?

Hope you can enjoy the trip


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yes he is, yes I will. his unit goes to  Afghanistan soon.


----------



## renau1g

I thought the US was pulling out? I know Canada is soon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Shrug* hard to day when you have a professional politician instead of a leader in the White House. The only thing this president is interested is himself. He would send his own wife to Gitmo if it gave him poll points.


----------



## HolyMan

Well Battleship nearly sank for me. It's "cool" moments didn't outshine the slow ones.

HM


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey, everybody! It's been a while...

With so many familiar names hanging around on this thread, I thought I'd pop in and say hi. How's everybody doing these days?


----------



## HolyMan

Malvoisin...?

Malvoisin...???

Where have I heard that name before? 

Thinking...

Thinking..

Thinking.

Oh right Malvoisin's Dungeonaday Playtest [PFRPG](IC)

Now I remember. Welcome back.

HM


----------



## renau1g

Hi Mal, I think back when I started playing PbP I played in a Shackled City AP here. Good times. Welcome back.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:


> Hey, everybody! It's been a while...
> 
> With so many familiar names hanging around on this thread, I thought I'd pop in and say hi. How's everybody doing these days?





And I beheld when he had opened the sixth seal, and, lo, there was a great earthquake; and the sun became black as sackcloth of hair, and the moon became as blood; and Renau1g, HolyMan, and Malvoisen, all returned to EN World.


----------



## Scott DeWar

rhun said:


> and i beheld when he had opened the sixth seal, and, lo, there was a great earthquake; and the sun became black as sackcloth of hair, and the moon became as blood; and renau1g, holyman, and malvoisen, all returned to en world.




roflmaogarb!!!!!


----------



## Rhun

Although I do have to wonder if it is only the release of D&D Next (BETA...is BETA the right term?) that have brought these fine gamers back into the fold.


----------



## Malvoisin

You're not wrong, Rhun. I, for one, have started frequenting ENWorld a bit more often to get some tidbits about the new system. I then checked in on the pbp forums for old times' sake...


----------



## HolyMan

Can't give you the much deserved XP there Rhun. 

Tre Tre Funnie 

I didn't know anything about a 5th addition?! Isn't it a little early for something like that?

HM


----------



## jackslate45

apparently not.  I think Pathfinder is outselling 4th Ed, so they went back to the drawing board.  again.


----------



## renau1g

HolyMan said:


> Can't give you the much deserved XP there Rhun.
> 
> Tre Tre Funnie
> 
> I didn't know anything about a 5th addition?! Isn't it a little early for something like that?
> 
> HM




The playtest info will be coming out tomorrow. It will be interesting to see what they come up with.



jackslate45 said:


> apparently not.  I think Pathfinder is outselling 4th Ed, so they went back to the drawing board.  again.




Yeah, it may not be outselling, but the fact that there's a strong competitor for WotC it probably hurt their sales pretty hard. I still can't believe what they did to Paizo. I still miss good adventures in D&D


----------



## HolyMan

I have 4e stuff (like all the modules) and I played a game here on Enworld and went to 6th level with a paladin. I just couldn't get into it for some reason.

When 2nd became third and the rules changed drastically I didn't blink. But something about the way 4e makes characters. 

Hold on going to see what I have still....

...back, Was there an E3?? Only one I don't have. I have all of the adventures, a shoe box full of tiles (gave the minis to my nephew -kept the dragons), and the PHB, DMG, and Divine Power (HolyMan get it  ).

Ok these books are near mint and I can't believe I haven't tried harder. So I think I will try and run a basic 4e game without a lot of filler (sorry to the filler lovers out there) to learn what this game is truly about.

Wait didn't they change 4e? 4.5e or something?? I remember paging through these smaller books at the store that were 4e.

HM


----------



## renau1g

There was a line called Essentials. It was additional class options that didn't follow the traditional 4e power structure (At-wills, Encounter powers, Dailies, Utilities) and in some cases changed the roles. For example the Fighter had an option called the Slayer (in addition to say the GreatWeapon Fighter from PHB) which focused on badass basic attacks (instead of say Cleave) and was a Striker, not a Defender. A few feats were cleaned up from stuff in Dragon, but overall little was changed from this launch. The Essentials monsters were way better than the MM1 stuff.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just have to say... I somehow managed to get a non-geek girl (who really seems like she could easily be a geek) to squee about watching the Avengers.


Where is a football field post cause casually stroll through it with a fist raised in the air.


----------



## Rhun

I'll be interested to check out 5E, but I just don't know if I can bear to sink any money into another edition.


----------



## Scott DeWar

had to post this for posterity:



Leif said:


> Wasn't being a smart @$$ DeWar, . . . . . *snip* . . . . .


----------



## Dragonwriter

Rhun said:


> I'll be interested to check out 5E, but I just don't know if I can bear to sink any money into another edition.




I'm still sinking money into 3.5.  I can't manage to buy for other editions, even if I wanted to.

(Okay, a little 3rd-party PF stuff, but only when it was on a _really good_ online sale.)


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> I'll be interested to check out 5E, but I just don't know if I can bear to sink any money into another edition.




Well, you can try the playtest for free at least, give you an idea of its direction.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Well, you can try the playtest for free at least, give you an idea of its direction.




I'm still playtesting 4E! lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah... until they change the direction because of feedback.  

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

by the way, i crossed 13,000 posts!!


----------



## Walking Dad

Congrats!! (I cannot believe than I'm more than half-way to 15k)


----------



## Velmont

13 congrats to DeWar... It's great to have such active person around.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Walking Dad said:


> Congrats!! (I cannot believe than I'm more than half-way to 15k)






Velmont said:


> 13 congrats to DeWar... It's great to have such active person around.




thanks guys! It is great to be active, considering what i have been through.


----------



## Malvoisin

Am I deranged for considering starting up a new pbp game?


----------



## Velmont

For sure, and fools will join your game and the game will be crazy and everyone will have fun... that's call life.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Malvoisin said:


> Am I deranged for considering starting up a new pbp game?






Velmont said:


> For sure, and fools will join your game and the game will be crazy and everyone will have fun... that's call life.




in the company of phules!!


----------



## Walking Dad

Malvoisin said:


> Am I deranged for considering starting up a new pbp game?



Depends on the system...


----------



## Malvoisin

The system would definitely be Pathfinder RPG.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Walking Dad said:


> Depends on the system...




4e would be yes, pathfinder would be no


----------



## Relique du Madde

Am I the only person still having connection issues?


----------



## Scott DeWar

5e playtest is loading down en world


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah.. I know.  I was suspecting it only to be a one day deal.  I'm still gettting some lag.

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## HolyMan

I had the same problem, glad to know it's the site and not my computer.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

There was a bit of a slow down, but less than I expected. And I got the playtest material. Wished PbP was allowed to do a game with you guys (and gals?).


----------



## Scott DeWar

its running fine for me now!


----------



## Relique du Madde

It seems to be alright now... but then again running on mobile tends to be alittle slow at times.


Walkingdad

You can always "not" run a php game using dndnext but do so in spirit. 

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Walking Dad

Relique du Madde said:


> ...
> 
> Walkingdad
> 
> You can always "not" run a php game using dndnext but do so in spirit.
> 
> -Posted via mobile device.



I'm not sure what are you saying, maybe you can send me a PM to explain?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Well, the NDA has conflicting statements. 

1) You can not redistribute materials. Meaning if you can not post charactersheets or rules snippets if theres a rules question.
2) You can not use playtest materials for your own benefit excluding conducting an online play-test.

ENW doesn't want CD letters so they are saying"Boo" to alot of things. BUT that doesn't stop you from pbp-ing via email or other means after everyone dls the materials.


----------



## jackslate45

For those who have given up their lives in defense of their nation we salute you. 

In memorium of all the soldiers in the world.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jackslate45 said:


> For those who have given up their lives in defense of their nation we salute you.
> 
> In memorium of all the soldiers in the world.




I am a veteran, and I thank you.


----------



## Malvoisin

What do you know, I just posted a recruiting thread for a new pbp...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/323927-way-wicked-campaign-evil-pcs-pfrpg-recruiting.html


----------



## Malvoisin

Scott DeWar said:


> I am a veteran, and I thank you.



No, Scott, thank you!


----------



## Scott DeWar

jackslate45 said:


> For those who have given up their lives in defense of their nation we salute you.
> 
> In memorium of all the soldiers in the world.






Scott DeWar said:


> I am a veteran, and I thank you.






Malvoisin said:


> No, Scott, thank you!




no I insist, Thank you!! (do you remember this from cartoons?)


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:


> Am I deranged for considering starting up a new pbp game?



Yes, yes you are.


----------



## HolyMan

No thank you Scott (and thus it starts over again, lol)

And thanks to all the veterans out there. Happy Memorial Day!

HM


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:


> Yes, yes you are.



I feared as much.


----------



## renau1g

Well, it's too late to worry about that now 

BTW, I just moved into my new house...... oi I'm so sore.... moving's a PITA.


----------



## Scott DeWar

congrats on moving while being husband, dad and productive worker!! that is quite a feat!!


----------



## HolyMan

What happen to the XP button??

Hey where are my XP??

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Most likely in lag land.

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

in order to handle to 5e test load, they have shut down some features to compensate to reduce lag


----------



## jackslate45

Scott DeWar said:


> in order to handle to 5e test load, they have shut down some features to compensate to reduce lag



But..But...MY XP


----------



## HolyMan

They still have XP listed under Do Stuff. And nobody is at 0 so I guess when it comes back on then things will be as they were.

HM


----------



## renau1g

Yeah, I think it's like a module that they just turned off currently.


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Yeah, I think it's like a module that they just turned off currently.



yup, simple and painless.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You would think that after a week the "5e heightened activity" would have settled down to normal levels or slightly elevated levels.



-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think it has slowed a bit. The activity that is.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I think it has slowed a bit. The activity that is.




And yet the XP button is still missing?


----------



## Scott DeWar

yup, still missing.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> yup, still missing.




The suck!


----------



## HolyMan

It does bite the big one. 

Makes me wonder what else is missing (that I probably don't even use).

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

The blogs are still missing AFAIK. Not sure what else. But at least it isn't really slow.


----------



## renau1g

I think Morrus mentioned being out doing Diamond Jubilee stuff, those Brits take their monarchy seriously, hopefully when he's back he returns the XP system

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5934646-post4.html


----------



## Relique du Madde

I don't see how them Brits can stand having the same figurehead ruler for an entire life time. 

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## renau1g

Well, technically Canada respects the monarchy as the head of state (we only formally left the British state with the Canada Act of 1982) I've never understood the royal family and the obsession with them. Ah well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

In my personal alternate reality, Canada elects their leader by holding lumber jack competitions, the Brits silly walk or something equally confusing, Russia by drinking and bear wrestling, and America through having a hot dog eating contest.



-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> . . . . . *snip* . . . . .  and America through having a hot dog eating contest.
> -Posted via mobile device.




might actually come up with better candidates then what we have in this universe.


I may be 'one of those rebellious colonists', but I for one am quite impressed with her ladyship.


----------



## HolyMan

Think it is just an excuse to party and not work for a week. LOL 

XP are back - awesome....

HM


----------



## renau1g

HolyMan said:


> Think it is just an excuse to party and not work for a week. LOL
> HM




Good for them. I wish I had an excuse to not work and party for a week


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Good for them. I wish I had an excuse to not work and party for a week




ditto that


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> Think it is just an excuse to party and not work for a week. LOL




Except that their parties and excuses not to work for a week are causing me delays with some of my European projects. That doesn't make me happy.


----------



## renau1g

Sounds like Thanksgiving in the US


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Sounds like Thanksgiving in the US




hey now, lets not get personal

by the way, we have exceeded 2000 posts here!!!


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Sounds like Thanksgiving in the US




Actually, I wonder which country has the LEAST amount of official holidays? (My somewhat lackluster initial search would seem to indicate Saudi Arabia.)



Scott DeWar said:


> by the way, we have exceeded 2000 posts here!!!




Yep. But post limits aren't an issue like they used to be.


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> Actually, I wonder which country has the LEAST amount of official holidays? (My somewhat lackluster initial search would seem to indicate Saudi Arabia.)




Well, according to this report from 2009, I'm getting screwed here in Canuckistan 

"All employees are entitled to a statutory holiday allowance, which is the term given to the amount of paid leave that companies must, by law, offer their staff.

Employees in Finland, Brazil and France are entitled to receive as many as 30 days’ statutory holiday a year, with those in Lithuania, Russia and the UK being entitled to 28 days. Poland (26) follows closely behind, with employees in Greece, Austria, Denmark, Sweden and Norway entitled to 25 days’ statutory holiday. 

By comparison, Asia-Pacific countries fare poorly with Australian, New Zealand and Japanese employees receiving the highest levels of statutory holidays (20) followed by Taiwan (15), Hong Kong and Singapore (14), India (12) and China (10).

Employees in Canada are amongst those with the lowest entitlement with only 10 days and while there is no statutory minimum in the US, employees typically receive 15 days a year.

In addition to statutory holidays, public holidays can markedly increase the amount of time employees have off work. Japan and India top the global list with 16 days’ public holiday a year, closely followed by Cyprus, Slovakia and South Korea with 15. Malta and Spain both have 14 while Portugal, Austria, Lithuania, Slovenia and Taiwan all have 13 days’ public holiday. The UK, Australia and the Netherlands have the lowest number of public holidays (8) followed by Denmark, Ireland, Switzerland, Canada and Romania (9)"

Employee statutory and public holiday entitlements


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Well, according to this report from 2009, I'm getting screwed here in Canuckistan




You think?

List of Statutory Minimum Employment Leave by Country

United States:	None.




Luckily, I work for a company where I get 25, so that is quite a bit above the average.


----------



## Velmont

I work for a Japanese corporation in Canada... so why I don't have 20 holidays instead of 10


----------



## Rhun

Velmont said:


> I work for a Japanese corporation in Canada... so why I don't have 20 holidays instead of 10




Japan probably just doesn't want to make all the Canadian corporations jealous.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I decided to install windows 8 on my old pc...  I mistakenly thought that when I put in the new hard drive like a year ago I partitioned the HD... so I lost all the files and programs I had installed except for the few files I had in My Documents.  Its no biggie since I have been using my lap top to do everything since I got it.

I have to say... after spending a hour or so confused and frustrated at metro*.. I think I actually now get how to use it and I think I'm starting to like it.

* The difference between the metro start screen and the desktop is that metro seems to be only for programs apps and widgets and the desktop can hold everything else.


A side note..  I windows 8 recognized my wireless adapter for more then three seconds since I want to see if it is possible to "pin" websites to the start screen (IE Metro makes it look like you can).  If it's possible I so will try to useit to pin game treads onto the screen using the metro version of firefox.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Windows 8? When did that happen?


----------



## renau1g

I'm still on Windows XP.... am I doing it wrong? I tried Vista and hated it, ran like junk so went back to XP.


----------



## Velmont

XP is good and stable. Vista is horrible. Windows 7 is good and stable too. Windows 8, I'll look at it later. I always prefer to give some time for new version to get stabilize before I switch to it.


----------



## Rhun

Yeah, Vista sucked. XP was solid, and I'm still running that on one of my PCs. My others use Windows 7, and I've been happy with it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Windows 8 hasn't happened yet... right now MS is holding the "release build" preview.

The computer that is running Windows 8 is my old Windows XP Franken-Pc.  I call it Franken-PC because its components were fried during a blackout and then were then replaced over the last two years as they went bad and failed..   Currently Franken-PC is running on 2 gigs of Ram and things seem alright (Windows 8 is Fast) however I'm certain that the moment I try to install and run CS5 on Franken-PC is the moment it will have a mini stroke, crash and reboot itself.  The moment MS tries to force me to buy Windows 8 is the moment Franken PC is downgrading since it makes little sense to buy a new version of windows and put it on a computer which really should be dismantled, and rebuilt using new parts.

My laptop is currently running Windows 7 (I totaly skipped vista). If it wasn't for all the crap I have on it I would upgrade to windows 8 right away (I'm to lazy to backup/reinstall).

That said, I am planning on getting a Windows Tablet as soon as Asus builds a duel boot tablet that isn't as larger then my largest monitor.

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> The moment MS tries to force me to buy Windows 8 is the moment Franken PC is downgrading since it makes little sense to buy a new version of windows and put it on a computer which really should be dismantled, and rebuilt using new parts.




Makes perfect sense.


----------



## HolyMan

All I can hope for is this will be better than AD&D's shot at comics...

Pathfinder to Dynamite







HM​


----------



## HolyMan

And just saw this and thought of you [MENTION=82765]GandalfMithrandir[/MENTION]

[sblock=Wizard with an AK]





[/sblock]

HM​


----------



## Walking Dad

I don't now, I like the IDW 4e comics. They feel like an actual d&d game and less than fantasy fiction.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah, the land of off-topic-a, where I can blithely proclaim I am off to my Lawyer's office for my disability claim. sure wish this process can be sped up. 12 to 15 months just doesn't work!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Ah, the land of off-topic-a, where I can blithely proclaim I am off to my Lawyer's office for my disability claim. sure wish this process can be sped up. 12 to 15 months just doesn't work!




Welcome to the world of dealing with lawyers and the legal system.


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> Ah, the land of off-topic-a, where I can blithely proclaim I am off to my Lawyer's office for my disability claim. sure wish this process can be sped up. 12 to 15 months just doesn't work!




Good Luck.... remember your friends when your rolling in the dough. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Right, paying back to all I owe to for when i went into the hospital, reinventing life for myself, and continued repairs to my broken body-there won't be much left.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Right, paying back to all I owe to for when i went into the hospital, reinventing life for myself, and continued repairs to my broken body-there won't be much left.




Be thrifty, my friend. No Ferrari for you!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I was looking for a Chevy volt or the Nissan equivalent and a solar recharge station is all.


----------



## Walking Dad

Hey, has renau1g vanished again???


----------



## Scott DeWar

looks that way.


----------



## Velmont

If [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] has vanished again, it is just because he is invisible. He was active today.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe he's a ghost...

/WhoAreYouGoingToCall

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## renau1g

Relique du Madde said:


> Maybe he's a ghost...
> 
> /WhoAreYouGoingToCall
> 
> -Posted via mobile device.




Spooky! Anyways, here's an update:



renau1g said:


> Quick note, I'm back now from a very busy period, well I'll still be very busy for a few weeks (corporate tax season). We got a very large new client that needed me to stay onsite for the last 10 days or so, so I haven't been able to get online in a bit (plus we had a big party at my new house on Sunday this past week, so I had to spend Friday/Saturday getting things ready). Anyways, should be back to more regular posting, and then once June is done, much better. THank you to my players/DM's for patience.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Guess where I got to go last night? The Emergency Room. A buddy of mine sat by while a surgeon cut and stabbed at an abcess. So much fun. meh.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, I was looking for a Chevy volt or the Nissan equivalent and a solar recharge station is all.




Actually, I'd stay away from the electric cars...their initial price is so much higher than the gas-powered equivalent that they usually take many, many years to make up the price difference.


----------



## renau1g

And electricity prices have been soaring (oh, wait, maybe that's just here in Ontario with the government subsidizing "green energy" with taxpayer's billions..... ). Probably some infrastructure issues as well, the charging takes a while and charging stations are pretty minimal (if at all).


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> And electricity prices have been soaring (oh, wait, maybe that's just here in Ontario with the government subsidizing "green energy" with taxpayer's billions..... ). Probably some infrastructure issues as well, the charging takes a while and charging stations are pretty minimal (if at all).




Not just Ontario, my friend. The same thing is going on here in the States.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm going to war with Google+.   They don't want me to use a shorten form of my name because it breaks their naming conventions, when it doesn't.

For some reason Name II Lastname as in Name [the second] Lastname doesn't mesh well even though Name Jr. Lastname does.

I'm seeing if they will accept my full name Name Middlename II Lastname (my middle name is listed under FN on my driver's license),

Sadly since I am a no one my situation will not be heard.


----------



## Velmont

In province of Quebec, we are the most taxed in North America, but at least, our electricity is low cost and green.


----------



## Rhun

Velmont said:


> In province of Quebec, we are the most taxed in North America, but at least, our electricity is low cost and green.




I just found out my city council is pending a vote to raise property taxes by 17% so that they can "hire more police." Maybe if the police you did have actually enforced the law instead of just harassing innocent folk, you wouldn't need more cops. 

I'm not a very happy camper when it comes to taxes at the moment.


----------



## renau1g

Holy crap!!!! 17%!!!! I'd be wanting to attend that council meeting. 

I found this tool (Canadian only, sorry) that shows how much of my year I work for the government. I work for them for 170 days of the year, my personal tax freedom day is coming up on June 18th, then I can actually start making my own money..... *sigh*. If I was in Quebec, it'd be July 2nd. Hmmm, maybe I should move to Alberta. I'd pay about $8k less in taxes there......

Personal Tax Freedom Day calculator | The Fraser Institute

Q: What types of taxes are included?

A: The Personal Tax Freedom Day calculator, like Tax Freedom Day, includes all taxes from all levels of government that Canadians pay. This includes: income & sales taxes; liquor, tobacco, amusement & other excise taxes; automobile, fuel, & motor vehicle licence taxes; CPP/QPP and EI contributions, medical & hospital taxes; property taxes; import duties; profit taxes; and natural resource levies.


----------



## Velmont

Well, it told me I work 183 for the government... which means I'm still working at this moment for it. So my last day or "work" for the government is the Canada Day... at least it is an holiday. But that give me one less reason to celebrate.


----------



## Scott DeWar

blech! taxes!! let the revolution begin!!!


----------



## Velmont

Scott DeWar said:


> blech! taxes!! let the revolution begin!!!




In Quebec, it has started in Febuary and it will not end soon.


----------



## renau1g

Yes, if there's one thing I respect the Quebecois for, it's their opposition and willingness to fight, even if I don't always agree with their cause. 

Well, that and the beer.... which makes me sad because there's no way I'm making it to Montreal this month


----------



## Velmont

I will not start a discussion on the causes in Quebec, and I won't state my position, but I must tell I feel like witnessing a discussion between two deaf kids. And the protestation have reach a level far larger than what it was at the start, and the inactivity of the government during the two first month is largely responsible of that.

I really think this will end with the next election. I hope it will be next fall.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Well, that and the beer.... which makes me sad because there's no way I'm making it to Montreal this month




Mmmm...beer.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Holy crap!!!! 17%!!!! I'd be wanting to attend that council meeting.
> 
> I found this tool (Canadian only, sorry) that shows how much of my year I work for the government. I work for them for 170 days of the year, my personal tax freedom day is coming up on June 18th, then I can actually start making my own money..... *sigh*. If I was in Quebec, it'd be July 2nd. Hmmm, maybe I should move to Alberta. I'd pay about $8k less in taxes there......
> 
> Personal Tax Freedom Day calculator | The Fraser Institute




That is a cool tool.

You know what I find interesting, is we actually pay far more in taxes now than our forefathers did back in the 1700s...more than the taxes that led to The Boston Tea Party and The American Revolution.


----------



## Scott DeWar

tru point Rune, yet we the people remain complacent in our slavery.


----------



## Velmont

Beer... I've been to the World Beer Fest in Montreal. After three hours, I was feeling after tasting so many beer, but if I listen to the alcohol level detector, I should have been death drunk with 0.26 of alcohol in my blood. I doubt it, but at least, I was taking the train to come back home.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> tru point Rune, yet we the people remain complacent in our slavery.




I also realize a big point back then was the "taxation without representation." Of course, now we are just represented by people that don't care about anything but themselves. 



Velmont said:


> Beer... I've been to the World Beer Fest in Montreal. After three hours, I was feeling after tasting so many beer, but if I listen to the alcohol level detector, I should have been death drunk with 0.26 of alcohol in my blood. I doubt it, but at least, I was taking the train to come back home.




0.26 is a very high blood-alcohol level. I'm sure I've been there many times in the past. I've greatly reduced my binge drinking since I was younger, though.


----------



## Walking Dad

As we have a tradition of posting trailers here:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVwPgrQ_R_s"]Dungeons And Dragons 3 Trailer - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Scott DeWar

can't they just let it die? will it ever stop?! THE MADNESS NEVER CEASES!


----------



## Walking Dad

I actually think the Dragonlance animated movie was a step in a better direction than those non-animated (what is the right word?) films. Just keep out the bad digital 3d effects the next time.


----------



## HolyMan

non-animated = live action

I liked the trailer - Can't wait to see G.I Joe this weekend. I think that is Firefly on the cobra bike in the beginning of this trailer.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNUBV9trDoA"]G.I. Joe: Retaliation Exclusive Theatrical Trailer #2 [HD] - YouTube[/ame]

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> non-animated = live action
> 
> I liked the trailer - Can't wait to see G.I Joe this weekend. I think that is Firefly on the cobra bike in the beginning of this trailer.
> 
> G.I. Joe: Retaliation Exclusive Theatrical Trailer [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2]#2  [HD] - YouTube[/url]
> 
> HM




Um  you do know it was pushed back until march 2013 cause it sucks and needs to be in 3D...

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Walking Dad

For action movies, I wait for Expendables 2. Best cast ever!


----------



## renau1g

Relique du Madde said:


> Um  you do know it was pushed back until march 2013 cause it sucks and needs to be in 3D...
> 
> -Posted via mobile device.




And allegedly more Channing Tatum to be added in.... 



Walking Dad said:


> For action movies, I wait for Expendables 2. Best cast ever!




Yes, it looks awesome! the first one was stupid and mindless and a lot of fun. Just what I like every now and then after a challenging week @ work.


----------



## Rhun

Didn't you get enough of Channing Tatum in Magic Mike?


----------



## renau1g

Can't get enough....


----------



## Rhun

Hee hee!


----------



## Velmont

In these type of movie, I prefer Burlesque. The story is just another classic love story, but I loved the choreography... and the girls.

I will at least say about Hollywood, for once, the sexual "object" in that movie is not a girl.


----------



## Rhun

Interestingly, Channing Tatum was actually a male stripper when he was younger.


----------



## Scott DeWar

watching silk stockings for the first time


----------



## Scott DeWar

a bit of useless info: for every 20 posts (apx) in a day, if i were to post that often, i would increase my post per day count by .01 ppd


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> a bit of useless info: for every 20 posts (apx) in a day, if i were to post that often, i would increase my post per day count by .01 ppd




Wow, you've got lots of time on your hands if you are figuring that out!


----------



## stonegod

FYI: r1's out all with due to critical damage by the Canadian Tax Code. He should be through with his extended rest next week. Some of his players/DMs are over here...


----------



## Rhun

I hear the Tax Code can be a nasty opponent!


----------



## Relique du Madde

The tax code is an epic beast that is difficult to slay but tends to give birth to massive numbers of monstrosities.

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> The tax code is an epic beast that is difficult to slay but tends to give birth to massive numbers of monstrosities.
> 
> -Posted via mobile device.




Sounds like the Broodmother of all Tarasque.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Sounds like the Broodmother of all Tarasque.




Tarasques? they run in fear from the Canadian tax code beast crying for its mommy!


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] as for time on my hands, you have no idea . . . . .


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=67]Rune[/MENTION] as for time on my hands, you have no idea . . . . .




FYI, I'm pretty sure Rune is different from Rhun.


----------



## Scott DeWar

dang it! I did it again!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] as for time on my hands, you have no idea . . . . .




there, happy now!?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> there, happy now!?




Much happier. So good of you to care about the feelings of others.


----------



## renau1g

Relique du Madde said:


> The tax code is an epic beast that is difficult to slay but tends to give birth to massive numbers of monstrosities.
> 
> -Posted via mobile device.




I have managed to defeat the epic monster after considerable effort and many 14 hour days! Huzzah!

To celebrate I went out and had a wonderfully extended Canada Day weekend, imbibing much ale and lots of relaxing.

Edit: Happy Independence Day to all the Americans here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

glad to hear you have conqured!!!


----------



## HolyMan

renau1g said:


> Edit: Happy Independence Day to all the Americans here.




Thank you. 

And a HUZZAH! from me for making it through the tax season.

HM


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> glad to hear you have conqured!!!




Well, conquered is a bit strong, more like survived. This is my fifth tax season with my firm in the corporate tax group and it's by far the busiest. We got three new clients in the last month or so of the "season" and that made June an absolutely brutal month. Canadian corporate taxes (and returns) are due 6 months following their year ends, and for most corporations they select a December 31 year end to coincide with calendar year ends. Therefore, they're due June 30th. So from March to June it's pretty hectic. On the positive side, I should be getting a decent bonus and perhaps an Ipad with my recognition "points" from work so it's not all bad.

Oh, and I'm heading on a week long vacation in two weeks to New Orleans. If anyone's been down there and has recommendations, I'm all ears. I'm going to stay in the French Quarter, so anything around there is game.


----------



## Dragonwriter

renau1g said:


> Oh, and I'm heading on a week long vacation in two weeks to New Orleans. If anyone's been down there and has recommendations, I'm all ears. I'm going to stay in the French Quarter, so anything around there is game.




While I've never been to New Orleans, it would be remiss of me as a food appreciator to not recommend Brennan's. At the very least, you must have Bananas Foster where it was invented.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Talk with [MENTION=31390]Yttermayn[/MENTION] about New Orleans. I think he lives there.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Oh, and I'm heading on a week long vacation in two weeks to New Orleans. If anyone's been down there and has recommendations, I'm all ears. I'm going to stay in the French Quarter, so anything around there is game.




Sounds like a blast...have a good time, and stay out of trouble.


----------



## renau1g

Ten days with no posts here? WHat's going on?!?!?!


----------



## Walking Dad

You vanished 

To be serious, what about your D&D Next playtest?


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Ten days with no posts here? WHat's going on?!?!?!




it was your turn so we were waiting for you


----------



## renau1g

Walking Dad said:


> You vanished
> 
> To be serious, what about your D&D Next playtest?




I didn't have the time to get learn a whole new game previously (thought I could, underestimated crunch time) and now after reading it, I'm just meh about the whole thing, especially with the feedback time passed now.

Hopefully the next playtest packet comes when I have some more time and we can test out things a bit more.


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> it was your turn so we were waiting for you




Oh, ok... 

So I'm off in about 2 days for vacation!!!! I can't wait 

And the new Batman movie starts this week


----------



## Walking Dad

renau1g said:


> I didn't have the time to get learn a whole new game previously (thought I could, underestimated crunch time) and now after reading it, I'm just meh about the whole thing, especially with the feedback time passed now.
> 
> Hopefully the next playtest packet comes when I have some more time and we can test out things a bit more.



Perfectly understandable. But perhaps you should post this in the OOC thread of the game, too.
I also hope for the next playtest, but this far I still like 4e more. I hadn't yet the "broken" feeling 3.5 had IMHO.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Oh, ok...
> 
> So I'm off in about 2 days for vacation!!!! I can't wait




I'm going to take several days off for vacation next month and hit up Bryce Canyon and Zion National Park. Incredible , impressive scenery. 

I'm going to try to take lots of pics. Never know when some of those images will be of use in a game.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will be moving in the near future, like starting this weekend.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I will be moving in the near future, like starting this weekend.




That does not sound as fun as a vacation.


----------



## Scott DeWar

why dont you join me then you can be sure one way or another!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> why dont you join me then you can be sure one way or another!




You know I would help if you lived closer!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> You know I would help if you lived closer!



 sorry. eventually i will be moving further away to nashville.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> sorry. eventually i will be moving further away to nashville.




You could always come to Utah...it is nice here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

my brother is financing my recovery expenses as a loan until some form of income is resolved. that means moving to nashville.

edit:
i have the the ulterior motive of getting to be with family!! I really need that right now.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> edit:
> i have the the ulterior motive of getting to be with family!! I really need that right now.




Can't go wrong with being with your family!


----------



## Scott DeWar

dang it dang it dang it dang it !!!! just tried to xp you and it said to spread more applebutter before toasting you again!!


----------



## jackslate45

midnight in 17 minutes. off to go see batman


----------



## Walking Dad

Scott DeWar said:


> dang it dang it dang it dang it !!!! just tried to xp you and it said to spread more applebutter before toasting you again!!



Just give me some XP


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> Just give me some XP




XPs all around!


----------



## jackslate45

[MENTION=21353]scottd[/MENTION]ewar
No, i live in the heart of the US:  Ohio.  I did hear about that though.  Thats scary as hell


----------



## Scott DeWar

jackslate45 said:


> @Scott DeWar
> No, i live in the heart of the US:  Ohio.  I did hear about that though.  That's scary as hell



 I had not heard any thing until 630pm myself.


----------



## HolyMan

To all my players and GMs 

Been super busy at work - just got off 12 hour day, and tomorrow scheduled 10 more.

Will hopefully catch up Tue.

And we  had a moment of silence at noon at work to pray for the victims and their families. It was very touch touching to see strangers come together like we all did

HM


----------



## renau1g

Just got back from vacation here. Crazy stuff....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Weren't you in New Orleans?


----------



## renau1g

I was, it was pretty great place, but it was the craziest city I've ever visited. Bourbon Street was way more "interesting" than even Vegas. There was also a Lutheran national, or international youth group convention. There was like 40k or so tweens there. Worst place to go IMO, but it was funny seeing their faces as they walked past the gentleman's clubs.

The food was amazing!


----------



## Rhun

Glad you had a fun trip!


----------



## HolyMan

Found by accident...

https://www.google.com/url?url=http...sg=AFQjCNFhu_JRFoEMo0SiWUEsDS52hUznFA&cad=rja

And can't wait...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0k3kHtyoqc]THE HOBBIT Trailer HD - YouTube[/ame]

HM


----------



## Rhun

It will be awesome...how do you feel about them filming it at 48 frames per second?


----------



## renau1g

Is that faster or slower than normal?


----------



## HolyMan

Faster.

It should make for clearer viewing and with my eyesight that sounds great to me.

HM


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Is that faster or slower than normal?




As HM said, faster. Double normal speed, in fact. I don't have a problem with it, but it messes with some peoples' viewing experience...the smoothness supposedly looks "unnatural."


----------



## HolyMan

Before I sign off tonight I was wondering.

Is anyone playing in The Secret World?

Or knows someone who is. I would like to get an idea of what it is like, and I really wish it was playable offline.

HM


----------



## renau1g

'fraid not HM, I wish I did, it looks cool.


----------



## Rhun

I don't know anyone, either.


----------



## Insight

HolyMan said:


> Before I sign off tonight I was wondering.
> 
> Is anyone playing in The Secret World?
> 
> Or knows someone who is. I would like to get an idea of what it is like, and I really wish it was playable offline.
> 
> HM




I was actually investigating this the past few days.  I do not know anyone playing it, though.  I wish I did.  All I can really do is read reviews.

It seems like a decent option.  I can't really say anything more than that without actually playing the game.


----------



## Insight

Turns out there is a free trial for The Secret World that ends today (Sunday, 8/19).  Check out the official website for more info.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I want to complain about the weather, but I know that if I do, nothing will come of it because nothing can be done about it.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I want to complain about the weather, but I know that if I do, nothing will come of it because nothing can be done about it.




Weather has been pretty good here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

huh, stepped out right after posting that. The weather is beautiful today, so I can't even complain about that. 
*SIGH*


----------



## renau1g

Well, I can complain here, humidity is through the roof, I went to the Detroit Tigers game on Monday earlier this week, Temp: 83 F (beautiful right?) then the Feels Like: 102 F...... ugh...... It was awful.......and the rest of the week has been just as bad.


----------



## renau1g

And, on an unrelated note, I preordered the Avengers and after perusing some Amazon.com vs. .ca prices I have gotten myself all fired up, almost every movie is $10 cheaper on the US site (even though are money is at or near parity and has been for some time). I can order them from .com but after paying the shipping and duty charges, it comes out to the same price here.... damn I need to get a US friend I can ship stuff too....


----------



## Scott DeWar

you mean like coffee?


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> damn I need to get a US friend I can ship stuff too....




Can you just get a P.O. Box right across the border?


----------



## renau1g

Yeah, a lot of their stuff can fit in a po box. Just more frustrated that it's such a disparity. 

Cars are another one (even ones built here).


----------



## Leif

The really cool thing about a U.S.P.S. P.O. Box is that when you receive an item that's too big for your box, they put a 'pick-up notice slip' in there instead, and you can pick up your package at the desk when the post office is open.

I guess Canada hasn't started using that newfangled idea yet.


----------



## Yttermayn

Hehe, Scott, I live in Montana.  Curious as to why you thought New Orleans, of all places?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*scratches head* I thought you were down yonder. Huh.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> *scratches head* I thought you were down yonder. Huh.




You're down yonder!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> You're down yonder!




true that, at least we still can get cheese curds here.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> You're down yonder!



He's up yonder to me.


----------



## Leif

How about that!  I skipped an entire day of posting to ENWorld yesterday, and the world didn't come to an end.  Who'd-a thunk it??


----------



## renau1g

What?!?!?! It certainly seemed quieter here and the site has been down a lot, I thought that was from you


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> true that, at least we still can get cheese curds here.




They actually make cheese curds here in Utah, too...they call it squeaky cheese. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> What?!?!?! It certainly seemed quieter here and the site has been down a lot, I thought that was from you




I noticed that as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey, you guys see this?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...e-bridge-starship-enterprise.html#post6012496


----------



## Yttermayn

Rhun said:


> They actually make cheese curds here in Utah, too...they call it squeaky cheese. I'm not sure why.



Because it squeeks when you chew it.  That, or the percentage of rodent feces that can be found in it.  Your choice.


----------



## Scott DeWar

it squeeks when you chew it because it still has rodent *IN IT*!


----------



## Leif

I don't know which one of you guys is more gross, but I sure wish you'd quit trying to outdo each other.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry Leif.


----------



## Leif

No sweat.  Actually, I was kinda hoping you'd take my comment as a challenge to be even more gross.


----------



## renau1g

I've reported Tracey's spam there. Get out of our off topic thread with your spam jerk.


----------



## Velmont

So SPAM is the topic?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Velmont said:


> So SPAM is the topic?




If that is the case...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE]Monty Python - Spam - YouTube[/ame]

And now, in LEGO:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93cODry4IXo]Lego Spam Spam Spam Spam Spamitty Spam monty python (lego stop motion) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Velmont said:


> So SPAM is the topic?






Dragonwriter said:


> If that is the case...
> video snipped




spam is indeed the topic of offtopica


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> spam is indeed the topic of offtopica




Yummy!


----------



## Scott DeWar

fried spam samiches with swiss cheese!


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> spam jerk.




Jamaican jerk-flavored spam? That might be alright.


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> Jamaican jerk-flavored spam? That might be alright.




Jamaican Jerk Spam

1 medium sweet potato, peeled
1 can Spam (the “lite” version)
1 medium sweet onion
1 can pineapple chunks, drained
6 green onions
½ cup bottled Jamaican jerk seasoning
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
Plain white rice

Cut the sweet potato, Spam and onions into 1 inch pieces.

Heat the oil in non-stick frying pan over medium heat. Pan fry the sweet potatoes until cooked through and the edges are lightly browned.

Add the Spam pieces and continue frying until slightly browned on a few sides.

Add the white onion pieces and stir fry until slightly cooked through, but still crisp-tender.

Add the pineapple chunks and the Jamaican jerk sauce, stir well to coat everything with the sauce. Heat through then add the green onions. Remove from heat and serve with plain cooked white rice.

Serves 4


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Jamaican Jerk Spam
> 
> ***snip***
> Add the pineapple chunks and the Jamaican jerk sauce, stir well to coat everything with the sauce. Heat through then add the green onions. Remove from heat and serve with plain cooked white rice.
> 
> Serves 4




worth the point, but need to spread the marshmallow around a bit.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Jamaican Jerk Spam
> 
> 1 medium sweet potato, peeled
> 1 can Spam (the “lite” version)
> 1 medium sweet onion
> 1 can pineapple chunks, drained
> 6 green onions
> ½ cup bottled Jamaican jerk seasoning
> 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
> Plain white rice
> 
> Cut the sweet potato, Spam and onions into 1 inch pieces.
> 
> Heat the oil in non-stick frying pan over medium heat. Pan fry the sweet potatoes until cooked through and the edges are lightly browned.
> 
> Add the Spam pieces and continue frying until slightly browned on a few sides.
> 
> Add the white onion pieces and stir fry until slightly cooked through, but still crisp-tender.
> 
> Add the pineapple chunks and the Jamaican jerk sauce, stir well to coat everything with the sauce. Heat through then add the green onions. Remove from heat and serve with plain cooked white rice.
> 
> Serves 4



Yumminess!

But, despite these directions, I suggest trying it with brown rice for a more flavorful side.


----------



## Rhun

Spam also goes very well with fritos.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What is it with that recipe and dish.. it's like it's viral or something.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> What is it with that recipe and dish.. it's like it's viral or something.



As usual, I blame    [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION].


----------



## Dragonwriter

Relique du Madde said:


> What is it with that recipe and dish.. it's like it's viral or something.




It's SPAM. Viral things could very well be included. We just don't, and likely never will, know for sure.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Peanuts have been know to carry viruses from being grown in the dirt. for viral spam, perhaps Tai peanut Spam, maybe?


----------



## Leif

Spam PBJ??


----------



## Scott DeWar

Spam and egggs with mushrooms onions and cheese.


----------



## Relique du Madde

spam ala spam with a side of spam ala mode garnished with Kentucky fried spam and a mayonnaise and spam chaser and a jager float

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renau1g

Hmmm, well I learned a weird fact the other day, speaking of Viruses (well bacteria), armadillo's carry a strain of leprosy that can pass to humans. Apparently, up to 20% of armadillos have it. They're so cute and adorable too....good thing only like 150 people in the whole US develop it in a year. 

MMS: Error


----------



## Scott DeWar

not to mention that there is a cure for the fungus


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Hmmm, well I learned a weird fact the other day, speaking of Viruses (well bacteria), armadillo's carry a strain of leprosy that can pass to humans. Apparently, up to 20% of armadillos have it. They're so cute and adorable too....good thing only like 150 people in the whole US develop it in a year.



In Arkansas, armadillos are most frequently seen lying in a crushed heap on the roadsides.  Seems they invaded our state in the 80's or 90's from Texas.  Based on how they are most often observed here (deceased on the highway) we have given them a suitable nickname:

POSSUM ON THE HALF-SHELL.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*rolls eyes* that is just gross!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Leif said:


> In Arkansas, armadilloes are most frequently seen lying in a crushed heap on the roadsides.  Seems they invaded our state in the 80's or 90's from Texas.  Based on how they are most often observed here (deceased on the highway) we have given them a suitable nickname:
> 
> POSSUM ON THE HALF-SHELL.




Reminds me of my Roadkill Cafe tag-lines...

"You kill it, we grill it."

"You grille it, then we do."


----------



## HolyMan

Off the topic-- And since EnWorld was down and I found myself surfing a bit...

I found this.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvYXoyxLv64]World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria Cinematic Trailer - YouTube[/ame]

I am so making as hidden valley like culture for the LPF based on this.

HM


----------



## Leif

Yeah, that's cool, alright, but I kept expecting to hear Jack Black's voice coming from the 'kung fu panda.'


----------



## HolyMan

My favorite part is when the human hands the orc the spear and he takes it without looking. 
HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> My favorite part is when the human hands the orc the spear and he takes it without looking.
> HM




agree!


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> My favorite part is when the human hands the orc the spear and he takes it without looking.
> HM





Scott DeWar said:


> agree!



Yes, that's very cool.  Caught me by surprise at first.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Yeah, that's cool, alright, but I kept expecting to hear Jack Black's voice coming from the 'kung fu panda.'




When I first saw the preview, I was like "what, is this kung-fu panda 4 (or whatever they would be on)?." Then when I saw it was WoW, I started laughing and thinking "how lame."


----------



## Scott DeWar

so some one on the WoW staff has a penchant for running jokes?


----------



## HolyMan

No comments for today - I figured the odd date would bring out some odder comments

Today - 10/11/12 

HM


----------



## Velmont

Odd date? I have 11/10/2012, nothing odd.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Velmont said:


> Odd date? I have 11/10/2012, nothing odd.




there is nothing more odd today then yesterday or tomorrow


----------



## Rhun

Velmont said:


> Odd date? I have 11/10/2012, nothing odd.




And I always use a 2012/10/11 format...so not all that weird for me either. LOL.


----------



## renau1g

Well, they found a planet made of diamond.... that's kinda odd.... and cool. Only 40 light years away...


----------



## HolyMan

Maybe the children are right. 

_"...like a diamond in the sky._"

From the mouth of babes, the truth can be found.

HM


----------



## renau1g

Thanks a lot Science, you ruined a dream of mine. 

"Let's just tear the band-aid off: all DNA deteriorates at about the same rate, and a recent study published in Nature found that rate to be a half-life of 521 years. So unless Chris Columbus was riding a plesiosaur when he "discovered" the "new world", collecting enough DNA to clone a dinosaur is pretty much completely impossible.

Even preserved in amber, it deteriorates fully in 1.5 million years. Given that the last dinosaurs went extinct 65 million years ago, bringing them back looks to be totally out of the question."

DNA's Half-Life Makes Cloning Dinosaurs Impossible - IGN

DNA has a 521-year half-life : Nature News & Comment

http://i.imgur.com/lglU0.gif  <- NSFW


----------



## Relique du Madde

You are not thinking 4th dimensionaly.  All you need to do is get a delorean convert it to a time machine powered by 1.21 gigawatts of Iranian nuclear energy (since they totally are not making a nuclear missile) and you are set.  That or you need to take a rafting trip through a time vortex.

My old campaign world's moon was a diamond.  Since the planet itself was between the size of Mars and Venus, its hard to tell how big that diamond moon would be.  However one of the capitol cities one the main continent was carved out of a remains of an ancient doomsday meteor made of the same type of diamond.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> That or you need to take a rafting trip through a time vortex.



[singing]
Marshall, Will, and Holly
On a routine expedition......


----------



## Scott DeWar

celiestcks!


----------



## Leif

I think you mean Sleestaks, don't you?

Here's a Sleestak all dressed up to go out on the town!


----------



## Leif

More Sleestaks:


----------



## Scott DeWar

yes, them!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> They actually make cheese curds here in Utah, too...they call it squeaky cheese. I'm not sure why.



I researched this for you, and it's actually cheese made from mouse's milk.  They have these little, tiny milking machines, and they put it in little, tiny bottles and everything!


----------



## Leif

*Dungeon Crawl Classics RPG*

I did a test to see if Invisible Castle could roll some of the oddball dice required to play Goodman Games' DCCRPG -- d14, d16, d24 -- "Zocchi dice."  It worked just fine.  The others are the d3, d5 and d7.  So I guess the dice rolling algorithm of IC does not have set forms of dice, but just rolls whatever you ask it to do.  Actually, these can all be faked with 'normal' polyhedral dice.

The ENWorld dice-roller, of course, can't do this because it has the standard polyhedra dice pre-set in the program.  However, as I said, you could use the ENWorld dice-roller to 'fake' these dice.  For example, to get a d7, just roll a d8 and re-roll on a result of 8.


----------



## Scott DeWar

or roll 2d4 and subtract 1.
d 13 = 4d4 - 3
d14: same as d7, just add a d4 or d6 for a hi/lo of 1-7 or 8-14
d16: d8 and d4 or d6[d4 or d6 for a hi/lo of 1-8 or 9-16]
d 24 d12 and d4 or d6[d4 or d6 for a hi/lo of 1-12 or 13-24]


----------



## Leif

I had already firgured out the hi/lo thing, but that method of rolling 1-13 is new to me and very creative!  Thanks, David!  The problem is that there is no d13 inthe zocchi set, it's a d14, which you have to do with an extra hi/lo die, as near as I can figure.

The example d16 roll given here is 1d16=4, if the d6 had come up4-6, then the d16 roll would be 4+8=12.


----------



## Scott DeWar

x ack ly!


----------



## Relique du Madde

D10-1 + 1d4
7(d3-1)  with a roll of 0 causing a dimensional vortex that would destroy the universe.


----------



## Walking Dad

Wouldn't result using more than one die in a bell curve? And if somebody does a DCCRPG PbP here, pm me, please.


----------



## Leif

*Dccrpg*



Walking Dad said:


> Wouldn't result using more than one die in a bell curve? And if somebody does a DCCRPG PbP here, pm me, please.



Yeah, ME TOO!!  I'm dying to play it!  Guess I might accidentally end up GMing it.  But not today, WD.  And you'll know if I do. 

And I don't know about the bell curve thing.  I think that's only so if you total all of the dice rolled.  But hey, WD, why don't you roll it about 50,000 times, plot a graph, and report back to us?


----------



## Scott DeWar

don't tempt him!


----------



## Walking Dad

4d4 (-3) or 1d10 (-1) +1d4 are totaling dice, regardless of additional fixed subtractions or additions.

Sample (4d4):
Only if all 4 dice show a 1 you can get a 4.
Only if all 4 dice show a 4 you can get a 16.

Now look at all the possible combinations to get a 8 or 10...

You can fake a d13 without bell curve by rolling a d20, subtract 7 and have a min roll of 8 on the ENWorld roller. No multiple dice, no bell curve.

But another die for high or low works.

BTW

d30: d10 and d6 [d6 for a low (1-10) 1-2, med (11-20) 3-4, and high (21-30) on 5-6).

(1-2 add 0 to the d10, 3-4 add 10, 5-6 add 20. Every possible number can only rolled by one combination)


----------



## Scott DeWar

see?SEE!? i told ya, but you just wouldn't listen. harumph.


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> Sample (4d4):
> Only if all 4 dice show a 1 you can get a 4.
> Only if all 4 dice show a 4 you can get a 16.
> 
> Now look at all the possible combinations to get a 8 or 10...
> 
> You can fake a d13 without bell curve by rolling a d20, subtract 7 and have a min roll of 8 on the ENWorld roller. No multiple dice, no bell curve.  But another die for high or low works.
> 
> BTW, d30: d10 and d6 [d6 for a low (1-10) 1-2, med (11-20) 3-4, and high (21-30) on 5-6).
> 
> (1-2 add 0 to the d10, 3-4 add 10, 5-6 add 20. Every possible number can only rolled by one combination)



Correct!  Except that exactly TWOcombinations yield every number from 1 to 30. 



Scott DeWar said:


> see?SEE!? i told ya, but you just wouldn't listen. harumph.


----------



## Relique du Madde

On can argue that every die roll made with non-precision dice yields a bell curve as a result of slight variations to each surface of the die and weight distribution caused by pipping.  

Same thing can be said about dice rolls that are made on psuedo random number generators (ie any die roll based on a programming language's random function).

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leif

How are the ENWorld built-in dice programmed?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Most likely using perl, php, of java-script.  What that means is that if you reset tje server to the date that the roller was integrated and start rolling dice the rolls you get after the server set should be similar to the rolls that are currently in the log assuming they are made at the "same time." This is assuming that the random seed would be the same for each roll (which would not be the case for true random generators).

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leif

So are you saying that we shouldn't trust the ENWorld dice roller?  Are you a closet anarchist who is fomenting unrest and sowing seeds of mutiny anong the masses?


----------



## Walking Dad

I would suggest using IC. Perfectly linkable, you can roll before posting and the no-standard dice are no problem...
The roller here is nice, but this is a hobby game, so I'm not terribly concerned about dice cheating.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leif said:


> So are you saying that we shouldn't trust the ENWorld dice roller?  Are you a closet anarchist who is fomenting unrest and sowing seeds of mutiny anong the masses?



I am a anarchist;  however, I am not suggesting that you should abandon the ENWorld die roller.  Instead, I am suggesting that there is a possibility that the results it creates are not truly random since it is based on algorithm.

If I am correct about ENW having a psuedo random number generator, then you would not notice the lack of true randomness unless certain circumstances occur.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> I am an anarchist;  however, I am not suggesting that you should abandon the ENWorld die roller.  Instead, I am suggesting that there is a possibility that the results it creates are not truly random since it is based on an algorithm.
> 
> If I am correct about ENW having a pseudo random number generator, then you would not notice the lack of true randomness unless certain circumstances occur.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Ok Mr. Anarchist, help me with my thread necromantic resurrection rebellion!


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> I would suggest using IC. Perfectly linkable, you can roll before posting and the no-standard dice are no problem...
> The roller here is nice, but this is a hobby game, so I'm not terribly concerned about dice cheating.



Oh, yeah, I forgot what we were talking about.  Yeah, just linking IC seems to be the solution for playing DCCRPG here.  I've now received my first pdf from Brave Halfling from their kickstarter deal.  It's a level-zero module for DCCRPG.
*rubbing hands together gleefully*



Relique du Madde said:


> I am a anarchist



Doesn't your admission of this fact impair your ability to spread anarchy to the fullest?



Scott DeWar said:


> Ok Mr. Anarchist, help me with my thread necromantic resurrection rebellion!



Pshaw!


----------



## Rhun

Walking Dad said:


> The roller here is nice, but this is a hobby game, so I'm not terribly concerned about dice cheating.




What he said!


----------



## renau1g

And...... we're back after the site shutdown.


----------



## Scott DeWar

checking back in here!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> checking back in here!




Present!


----------



## Leif

Yo!


----------



## HolyMan

Here and about.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

still here...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Good to see you all back!


----------



## Velmont




----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Good to see you all back!




So, what's the (off)topic of the week?


----------



## Velmont

It's been a long time I haven't been talking about hockey with @renau1g, and I lack interest to baseball since the Expos left for Washington.

There is an election in the USA, but I won't dare to touch of talking about politic.

Here, in Montreal, we hear about corruption, collusion, mafia, bribe, political party financing and construction every day and I would like to hear something else...

So I suggest t talk to my principal time wasting activity: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93M_fLmmecU]XCOM: Enemy Unknown Interactive Gameplay Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Velmont, You have too much fun!


----------



## Rhun

I'm anxiously awaiting the new Assassin's Creed.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNTXEiAmV-M[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun, you are a game junky!!


----------



## Leif

And you're NOT, DeWar??    

Hell all of us in this thread are.  We must be, or we'd have dropped the subscription to this thread a loonnnnnnng time ago.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> And you're NOT, DeWar??
> 
> Hell all of us in this thread are.  We must be, or we'd have dropped the subscription to this thread a loonnnnnnng time ago.




Well said, Leif.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What if you never subscribed to this thread but visit it regularly?

Side note... I think I'm having gaming withdrawal and I wish fate did not conspire against my pbp during the last summer.

A summer statistics course + family issues + work issues + court issues + house construction happening at the same time is never a good thing. 

I'm thinking I might need to begin planning and plotting to start a game this December.  But then I fear I might get hung up on customizing a rule set or trying something over ambitious.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So join a game as a player.


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> What if you never subscribed to this thread but visit it regularly?
> 
> Side note... I think I'm having gaming withdrawal and I wish fate did not conspire against my pbp during the last summer.
> 
> A summer statistics course + family issues + work issues + court issues + house construction happening at the same time is never a good thing.
> 
> I'm thinking I might need to begin planning and plotting to start a game this December.  But then I fear I might get hung up on customizing a rule set or trying something over ambitious.
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.



Why, of course you can count yourself among us junkies if you wish! 

The easiest way to avoid the 'endless customization treadmill' is to go into the project with a commitment to follow the rules as written in a finite set of listed books.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leif said:


> The easiest way to avoid the 'endless customization treadmill' is to go into the project with a commitment to follow the rules as written in a finite set of listed books.




I would agree.. however I tend to play with took kit systems or ones with a minimal amount of books.   So the urge/need to customize is inherent to the game system's design. 

Then again I'm also the type that would say "Star Wars Saga is boring the game needs to be able to handle wierd western steampunk  since I don't want to use Deadlands and I refuse to buy anything from Adamant since I don't agree with that company's owners view that anyone who doesn't vote his political party's Messiah's like figure / lackies is an idiot and a nenhanderthal that is systematically destroying this country and should let Darwin take care of their antiquated views*"

-Sent via a cybernetic device.

* Not his exact words but the sediment of those G+ postings he made were similar


----------



## Leif

Fair enough.  If you insist upon only playing game systems created by those whose politics is acceptable to you, then I'll just shrug and say, "Good luck with that!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

No, I play game systems by people who do not publicaly break the Wil Wheaton rule by insulting half of their potential player base based on their political views.

See I don't care if you disagree witj my political view.  I don't care if you insult the politician I'm voting for or think his/her views are wrong. 

However if you insult me because my views differ from your views ( even if you are blanket statementing a demographic), don't expect me to support your product, not feel insulted, or not tune you out.

Fyi, I call this the Siembieda rule since his comments towards his fans on several forums turned me off to Palladium (even though I liked some of the settings).

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Leif

Gotcha, I hope.

FWIW, K. Siembieda will always be to me first an artist of Judges Guild products before the author of Palladium RPG.  Palladium kinda sucks, IMO, anyhoo.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I like Pathfinder, since that may be an elusive fact.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I like Pathfinder, since that may be an elusive fact.



Don't we all like Pathfinder?


----------



## Scott DeWar

At the risk of starting an editions war, some actually claim a love of 4th and next.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> At the risk of starting an editions war, some actually claim a love of 4th and next.



Agreed.  Yet these two choices are not mutually exclusive.  For instance, I confess to a love for 1E AD&D, 3.5E, Pathfinder, and 4E.  I barely have any experience with _Next_, which is by choice, to prevent me spending any money on yet another edition.  But what little I know is far from offensive, in and of itself -- my offense is reserved for the Powers That Be at Wizards, who gave us another new game so quickly, not the game itself, which, to my knowledge, has never done anything to me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leif said:


> Gotcha, I hope.
> 
> FWIW, K. Siembieda will always be to me first an artist of Judges Guild products before the author of Palladium RPG.  Palladium kinda sucks, IMO, anyhoo.



I entered gaming via TMNT and other strangeness then crossed into Superheroes Unlimited and spread out from there so I unfortunately can't separate him from Palladium.  The most annoying memory i had of that system was one fight in a solo campaign I gmed where the player's character, a were gator, wasn't able to hit the badguy, the badguy wasn't able to damage the pc and the npcs were fighting a battle of attrition.  I ended up fudging a roll so the fight could end via the pc biting the badguy's head off.

That fight convinced me something was wrong with the system and lead me to pick up Fuzion and begin house ruling the hell out of it. 



I want to get into Pathfinder, but I'm afraid that to do so I would need to buy a shelf full of books like I did with 3.x.  Since I only play pbp I'm not sure it would be worth it.  As such, I'm glad that I did not grt into 4e since that editions life span seemed like it was was pitifully short.

-Sent via a cybernetic device


----------



## Leif

Ahhh, a young lad!  When I started gaming there was really only one game in town -- AD&D 1E.  Oh, sure there were also Chivalry & Sorcery and Tunnels & Trolls, but they weren't too available in my town.  We did play T&T some, but it was so inferior to D&D that the experiment didn't last long.  Some longer experiments with Traveller, Space Opera, Top Secret, and I.C.E.'s Rolemaster basically convinced me that AD&D was about the only one worth messing with.

Pathfinder is _almost_ just like 3.5, but not quite.  You're in luck, though, because there is a system reference document online that you can access for free:
http://paizo.com/pathfinderRPG/prd/ 

Note that instead of "srd" it's called "prd" for Pathfinder Reference Document.  Enjoy.  Oh, and if you do decide to buy books, you can make a good show of it just using the Pathfinder RPG volume by itself, especially if you use the PRD to supplement the book.  The Pfr RPG volume is almost like a PH and DMG combined, although there is a separate Pathfinder GM's Guide, too.  And, of course, the PRD has everything so far, as far as I know.

And you're correct -- I'm still miffed that I dropped vast amounts of coin and folding money on 4E only to see the entire edition scrapped two years later.   Fool me once, shame on WotC.  Fool me twice, shame on me.  That's why I've largely reverted to 1E AD&D, as well as some 3.5E, some Pfr, and even maybe a smidge of 4E.  I guess I have more Pathfinder games going n ow than anything else -- 4????  I've only got 2 games of 1E AD&D going, and I'm DMing both.  I'd jump at the chance to play 1E AD&D, though....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Pathfinder is _almost_ just like 3.5, but not quite.  You're in luck, though, because there is a system reference document online that you can access for free:
> http://paizo.com/pathfinderRPG/prd/
> 
> Note that instead of "srd" it's called "prd" for Pathfinder Reference Document.  Enjoy.  Oh, and if you do decide to buy books, you can make a good show of it just using the Pathfinder RPG volume by itself, especially if you use the PRD to supplement the book.  The Pfr RPG volume is almost like a PH and DMG combined, although there is a separate Pathfinder GM's Guide, too.  And, of course, the PRD has everything so far, as far as I know.



I use d2prd: http://www.d20pfsrd.com/ which has pretty much the same as piazo + 3pp


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I use d2prd: http://www.d20pfsrd.com/ which has pretty much the same as piazo + 3pp



That's exactly the same link, DeWar, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Velmont

I like Pathfinder (over 3.5)
I like 4th edition, but it feels less a RPG and more a strategy game, as PC
I like shadowrun (the latest edition)
I like Mutants and Masterminds.

And I love Dresden Files RPG.


----------



## Leif

I like 1E AD&D, 3.5 D&D, Pathfinder, 4E D&D, Traveller (GDW's original and also  GURPS Traveller -- but GURPS Traveller is much, much better), 1E Shadowrun (never played any of the later editions), I have M&M but I've never played it.  The only superhero game I've played was GURPS Supers, which was cool, but the game imploded soon after take-off, or maybe I just quit, I can't really remember.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> I entered gaming via TMNT and other strangeness then crossed into Superheroes Unlimited and spread out from there so I unfortunately can't separate him from Palladium.  The most annoying memory i had of that system was one fight in a solo campaign I gmed where the player's character, a were gator, wasn't able to hit the badguy, the badguy wasn't able to damage the pc and the npcs were fighting a battle of attrition.  I ended up fudging a roll so the fight could end via the pc biting the badguy's head off.
> 
> That fight convinced me something was wrong with the system and lead me to pick up Fuzion and begin house ruling the hell out of it.





My introduction to Siemieda was via Rifts. While the concept was cool, there were a lot of things wrong with that system.


----------



## Leif

Rifts is another one that I own but have never played.  Looking through it, however, I could easily see that problems could arise.  And, I had tried Palladium rpg years before I saw it, and that didn't exactly inspire confidence in Siembieda.  We used Palladium products as sourcebooks for AD&D.


----------



## HolyMan

Rifts - ah what fond memories. 

I GM'ed a group that had a...

Glitterboy







A Robotech pilot






An operator to repair the plane above (because the GM had it fall to pieces when it passed through the rift - I am so evil sometimes) after the pilot collected all the pieces.






Spider-Man 






Daffy Duck






And a dragon polymorphed and brainwashed into thinking he was an elf. He was key to most of the adventures as they tracked down his father who he believed to be just an evil dragon who destroyed his elven village.






We didn't get the rules all that much we were heavy into the RPing.

HM​
​


----------



## HolyMan

Wait did I just hear on the news Lucas films has been sold and there is a plan for a Star Wars film in 2015????? 

Yes 

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Wait did I just hear on the news Lucas films has been sold and there is a plan for a Star Wars film in 2015?????
> 
> Yes
> 
> HM



Sold???  George would sell his company with an entire trilogy left to complete his original plan?  He must have received one HE77 of an offer!


----------



## HolyMan

$4.05 Billion - Disney bought it looks like.

You know that is more money than anyone could spend in ten lifetimes.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Disney own Marvel and Starwars...  what next?

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## HolyMan

The World!! Muhahahahahahah....

Sorry was just over at my Mutants and Masterminds thread. 

I like a lot of Disney action films, Pirates and National Treasures are both great when it comes to photography, setting, costumes, etc. 

I think there should have been a clause that Disney couldn't use computer generated aliens and had to go back to old school puppets and costumes. 

HM


----------



## Velmont

Disney owned Marvel and they did The Avengers... I hope they keep the quality for Star Wars... I don't want to see a new episodes 1 to 3, I would rather see something like 4 to 6.


----------



## HolyMan

Actually from what I read they are going to be doing 7, 8, and 9 - and hopefully using what Lucas has already written.

HM


----------



## Velmont

7, 8, 9 and more after that. I just hope they will be more in line with the 4 to 6 trilogy rather than the 1 to 3. Th latest was ordinary movie comare to the initial trilogy.


----------



## Rhun

I kinda wish they would use the story lines from Knights of the Old Republic 1 & 2 for some new Star Wars movies. Those two games are the best Star Wars that has been released since the original trilogy, IMO.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Rhun said:


> I kinda wish they would use the story lines from Knights of the Old Republic 1 & 2 for some new Star Wars movies. Those two games are the best Star Wars that has been released since the original trilogy, IMO.




So long as they change the ending for the KOTOR 2 portion. 

For that matter, the whole matter with Malachor V was a screw-up in my eyes. Between it and the end to NWN2, Obsidian lost me as a happy customer.


----------



## Leif

Velmont said:


> 7, 8, 9 and more after that. I just hope they will be more in line with the 4 to 6 trilogy rather than the 1 to 3. Th latest was ordinary movie comare to the initial trilogy.



If Disney is running things now, I wouldn't get my hopes up if I was you.  Maybe they'll surprise me, I hope.


----------



## Relique du Madde

After after the prequels I wouldn't get my hopes up..

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Velmont

Leif said:


> If Disney is running things now, I wouldn't get my hopes up if I was you.  Maybe they'll surprise me, I hope.




Disney own Marvel too, you know, since 2009. And they made The Avengers, which is one of the good super-hero movie done in the last decade.


----------



## Walking Dad

One of? I still like the animated DC once, the Batman Trilogy, Iron Man 1, ...
I didn't like Ang Lee's Hulk, Elektra, new Superman and Green Lantern.


----------



## Rhun

Velmont said:


> Disney own Marvel too, you know, since 2009. And they made The Avengers, which is one of the good super-hero movie done in the last decade.




Yes, but we prefer to thank Joss Whedon for that.


----------



## Leif

Velmont said:


> Disney own Marvel too, you know, since 2009. And they made The Avengers, which is one of the good super-hero movie done in the last decade.



Hmm, well, that's something, at least.


----------



## HolyMan

Notices said:
			
		

> We're aware of issues preventing folks from accessing most of the pages  on EN World.  Unfortunately, we appear to have been hacked.  So...  uhhh... Happy Thanksgiving everybody!  We're working on it as and when  we can!




Ummm... yeah, 

Happy Thanksgiving EVERYONE!! 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Eats all the food.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Leif

*Nom* *Nom* *Nom* *urp*

Happy [chew] [gulp] Thanksgiving!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was so stuffed I hurt. I became the stuffed turkey.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I was so stuffed I hurt. I became the stuffed turkey.



Stick a fork in him, 'cause he's DONE!


----------



## Herobizkit

Please forward all of your leftovers to Herobizkit who had his Tksgiving a month and change ago.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Why would we southerners do that? you northerners didn't send any to us!


----------



## Leif

We Southerners have already _eaten_ our leftovers, anyway.  Well, any that we could spare, you know, after allowing a proper allotment for a month's worth of turkey sammiches.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have a meager mouthful left that will disappear with steamed broccoli, corn with butter and 'ta toes.'


----------



## Relique du Madde

Pssstt!  If it wasn't for the Aztecs you guys wouldn't have turkeys to eat.  












Feast on that! 

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## HolyMan

Was bored and surfing the web (before it's owned by the U.N.) and saw a snapshot of someone's RPG collection.

Thought that was a great idea - so here are some shots of where the magic happens (no Scott not that magic - yesshh  )

Anyone else wish to share?? Please do, would love to see collections/messy desks lol

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

most of my stuff is still packed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wanna know who would never approve of the web being owned by the UN? Gary Johnson and Ron paul.  Too bad people didn't vote based and anything except biased media propaganda, spin, marketing phrases and fear of presidents doing stuff that the president doesn't have the power to do or stuff that could easily be overturned by future courts,  house/congressional changes, or a civil war.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My room looks like a massive earthquake occurred so no.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> Wanna know who would never approve of the web being owned by the UN? Gary Johnson and Ron paul.  Too bad people didn't vote based and anything except biased media propaganda, spin, marketing phrases and fear of presidents doing stuff that the president doesn't have the power to do or stuff that could easily be overturned by future courts,  house/congressional changes, or a civil war.



The Civil War option is seeming to be more and more viable to me.  Maybe we need to have a cleansing from within every 150 years or so....


----------



## HolyMan

Lead on General Robert E. Leif - 

I just think no one should own/control the internet. 

Own or control how you get on, but not it itself.

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Lead on General Robert E. Leif -
> HM




Yowah out-stahndin fayeth in me is gratifyin', Suh.  Most gratifyin'!

Ah shall endeavuh to perseveah and drive out the damned yankees and send theah lazy asses packin' off back to Chicago, owah somewheah equally frigid.

[No, I don't really talk that way, even though I am from Arkansas.]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> My room looks like a massive earthquake occurred so no.
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




Are you in California?


----------



## Relique du Madde

If we have a civil war I call dibs on  being General Pickett... just so I can yell "Leroy Jenkins!" as I cause half of my raiding party to die spectacularly.

Yeah I'm in California but even if there was an earthquake, the mess would be preexisting.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Velmont

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah I'm in California but even if there was an earthquake, the mess would be preexisting.




In that case, an earthquake could create more order in your room... it could happen!

Just as likely that a monkey could write down Lord of the Ring with a typewriter.... it could happeb


----------



## Scott DeWar

that was what I was going to suggest!


----------



## HolyMan

Wow this is so weird - I'm on but since it's the weekend no time for full updates.

Anyone in my games will try and jump start them SUN night - And I sure hope we get the old look of EnWorld back.

HM


----------



## Leif

It was all black until just a few minutes ago, so they're probably working on that now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I liked the all black config


----------



## Walking Dad

Hi folks! I had some house moving troubles and then EN World became non-accessible. Good to be back


----------



## Scott DeWar

long time no see! welcome back!


----------



## Leif

For the record, I agree that the black was much better.  Some of the colors [the "light" ones] don't show up well on white, especially for us older types.


----------



## Scott DeWar

some of us even older then you even!


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> For the record, I agree that the black was much better.  Some of the colors [the "light" ones] don't show up well on white, especially for us older types.




I've reset this to the blackened - bottom left corner - a lot better

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> I've reset this to the blackened - bottom left corner - a lot better
> 
> HM



This was the first thing I did then the tab opened with a white background.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ah! much better!!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> ah! much better!!



I guess so, but it's still kinda crappy.  And I'm still having much more fun on my two other online rpg sites.


----------



## Scott DeWar

what sights would that be?


----------



## Leif

http://www.dndonlinegames.com

and

http://www.myth-weavers.com


----------



## Velmont

HolyMan said:


> I've reset this to the blackened - bottom left corner - a lot better
> 
> HM




Thanks for the tip, I was searching the option in my settings.


----------



## Rhun

It is just amazing to me how many problems there have been here at En World over the years.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jerks are getting bad!


----------



## Walking Dad

Leif said:


> http://www.dndonlinegames.com
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.myth-weavers.com



I'm also active on
http://www.atomicthinktank.com/

anyone noticed this on the "settings" page?


> [h=2]Link another account?  This is used for  quick-account-switching, and is useful if you have character accounts  for Play-by-Post games.[/h] 	 		 			User Name:
> Password:



And I thought this practice is frowned upon...


----------



## Scott DeWar

maybe i need to join another sight. oh wait. I am on Circus Maximus too.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> maybe i need to join another sight. oh wait. I am on Circus Maximus too.



I thought Circus Maximus was just "Morrus Lite".


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> I thought Circus Maximus was just "Morrus Lite".




more like morrus heavy- they are not the least bit grandma friendly over there. you have to take all of them wit a whole shaker of salt grains.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> more like morrus heavy- they are not the least bit grandma friendly over there. you have to take all of them wit a whole shaker of salt grains.



Makes me wonder what I'm doing _here_ then....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Makes me wonder what I'm doing _here_ then....




you are civil compared to them. they are very liberal compared to you. there are some real jack a$$e$ there that just want to do nuthin but pi$$ in your cheerios.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> you are civil compared to them. they are very liberal compared to you. there are some real jack a$$e$ there that just want to do nuthin but pi$$ in your cheerios.



Hmmm, maybe I'll avoid that site then.  I much prefer my cheerios to be urine free.  Icky!

So are they liberal compared to you, too, or are you liberal compared to me?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Hmmm, maybe I'll avoid that site then.  I much prefer my cheerios to be urine free.  Icky!
> 
> So are they liberal compared to you, too, or are you liberal compared to me?



 I agree with icky free, and yes, liberal compared to either of us.

heh, playing with the new controlls. have a few text options to play with


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I agree with inky free, and yes, liberal compared to either of us.



You know, I try to be as liberal as I can stand to be, most of the time.  I even went to a liberal arts college, for crying out loud!  But still, there's only so far I can stand it, and it ain't all that danged far, either.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I agree with icky free, and yes, liberal compared to either of us.[/COLOR]
> 
> heh, playing with the new controlls. have a few text options to play with



Goofball.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Goofball.



That is what I am best at!


----------



## HolyMan

oh the your character is dead icon - 

Nice

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

OR:

on an aside, i have to repair all the links in my sig thread. fun


----------



## Walking Dad

I have given up to try this... or I will at least wait until I'm sure the links will stay some time...


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> OR:
> 
> on an aside, i have to repair all the links in my sig thread. fun





I'm not fixin' anything.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> you are civil compared to them. they are very liberal compared to you. there are some real jack a$$e$ there that just want to do nuthin but pi$$ in your cheerios.




Believe me, I know something about someone which would cause CM to explode* if it ever got out.  Then again its easily found information which I'm surprised the trolls over there haven't discovered it. However, I'm not so much of a target of the Wheaton rule that I would say i n public.

*Seriously imagine all the trollish threads CM has and times that by 1 billion.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm..  have you ever bought a pdf months ago or at least swore you bought it but were unable to find any evidence that you even purchased it?  That's the situation I have with one pdf I swore I bought from RPGNow..  It's not listed on my account and it's not in my files and I doubt I created a second account and purchased it using that one... so I'm at a loss with what exactly happened.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm..  have you ever bought a pdf months ago or at least swore you bought it but were unable to find any evidence that you even purchased it?  That's the situation I have with one pdf I swore I bought from RPGNow..  It's not listed on my account and it's not in my files and I doubt I created a second account and purchased it using that one... so I'm at a loss with what exactly happened.




your evil twin who is telepathically connected to you actually did it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> your evil twin who is telepathically connected to you actually did it.



Actually, I discovered I had a second RPGnw account but I didn't buy the book I thought I had (GasLight), instead I had purchased Imperial Age, two years ago.  Both of course are Victorian Fantasy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh, so no evil twin. less intriguing, though. bummer, sort of.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> oh, so no evil twin. less intriguing, though. bummer, sort of.




It's only a 10 buck PDF.  So it's no big deal.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bumping for fun!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, its been over a year!


----------



## Walking Dad

and we are still here!


----------



## Scott DeWar

glad to know!!


----------



## Leif

Booo!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*jumps out of skin*


----------



## Walking Dad

Sorry, RL concerns force me to pause my regular online gaming. I tried to keep it going, but it is unfair to keep you always waiting. Please accept my honest apology for leaving this game. Hopefully I will return someday to this board. It was an honor to game with you.


----------



## Leif

It won't be the same without you, WD!  Best wishes for everything, and I hope you can rejoin us sooner rather than later.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Man, Walking Dad, Life is always throwing sheit at you. Good luck.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*test of dice roller*

[roll]1d20[/roll]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I'm back guys, sort of, I get about half an hour a day for all my online activities now, unfortunately I just missed WD's leaving, is HolyMan still around?


----------



## Scott DeWar

not for a long time. Heck, I've moved to Nashville since you were last here.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Real life hit me kind of hard when I graduated high school and started college, but now I've got things settled down for the summer at least, though I probably won't over-commit like I've done in the past.

Speaking of which, would there be interest in me running a Pathfinder game? I've been working on a campaign for a few of my college friends to try that are new to D&D, but it's not completely polished yet, also my posting would be pretty slow at the rate of one post a day-ish, but also I might go away for a few days unexpectedly, depending on my other obligations.

I'm also really rusty for gaming and ENWorld in general, so you guys will have to bear with me for a bit while I re-adjust, but I would like to get back into it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am not sure. try the usual ooc thread. How long has it been? Did you know I got sick in 2011? It has been so long . . . . . seems you were trying to start a game.


----------



## Leif

Welcome back, "GM"!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

It was back in 2011 that I left, I don't think you were sick then, Scott. In a week or so when I get stuff more organized I'll get everything set up to start a game.


----------



## Scott DeWar

GlassEye started this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?313521-Scott-DeWar-s-absence

I ended up in a 6 week induced coma and I am still recovering. Weeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> GlassEye started this thread:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?313521-Scott-DeWar-s-absence
> 
> I ended up in a 6 week induced coma and I am still recovering.



Recovering, perhaps, but he has never for an instant ceased to be a colossal pain in the a$$.  But a more lovable pain in the a$$ I cannot even imagine.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I do have a reputation to maintain. Just call me the proctologist.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gandalph, what's your major?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

The coma sucks, I'm a Computer Science major, so I'm learning to write code to make programs and do cool things with computers. An interesting D&D related program I wrote for fun lasst summer was a random character generator that would randomly make a 1st level character of one of the core classes, picking stats and calculating HP and telling me how much money I had to spend on gear. Unfortunately I broke the first rule of keeping data and had only one copy of it on my flash drive, which I proceeded to wash with my laundry and broke, so now I need to re-write it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ohhhhhh! Major suckalage!


----------



## Leif

Ugh, I hate to admit it, but the graphics of the D&D Next books on ENWorld's opening page is starting to look pretty good to me.  Hopefully, I'll be able to resist its horrible temptation.

???
I don't think I wrote this message, because I've had the Big 3 D&D Next books for a long, long time now.  Also, I would not have made that grammatical error voluntarily.


----------



## jackslate45

GandalfMithrandir said:


> The coma sucks, I'm a Computer Science major, so I'm learning to write code to make programs and do cool things with computers. An interesting D&D related program I wrote for fun lasst summer was a random character generator that would randomly make a 1st level character of one of the core classes, picking stats and calculating HP and telling me how much money I had to spend on gear. Unfortunately I broke the first rule of keeping data and had only one copy of it on my flash drive, which I proceeded to wash with my laundry and broke, so now I need to re-write it.




Do you have any revision software (Source Safe, TFS) that you can use to store you data?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Jack: When I'm doing stuff that I really care about (class and a couple other projects that I do on the side) I use git bash, and then I also keep stuff on my hard drive, solid state drive, college server space and a couple flash drives, and usually it's a few versions across all of those (with git having all the versions) I never used to, and doing all that may be overkill but losing a fair amount of stuff made me rather paranoid about it, particularly around schoolwork.


----------



## Scott DeWar

roll for age at this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-of-the-Runelords/page3&p=7505262#post7505262

the roll:

[roll0]


----------



## Scott DeWar

height: [roll0]


----------



## Leif

I was going to make this post in the Original Misbegotten waif thread erroneously started by moi, but it was closed some time ago.

So, anyway, I think I really want to start a 5E D&D game of a sandbox nature, because I have virtually no ideas about what I want the game to be.  So in theory, the players could set the agenda for the game, but it would really work better if there was some consensus amongst the players instead of everyone trying to pull the game in a different direction.

Why 5E?  Because I think Pathfinder suffers from the same cancerous malady that did-in 3.x, it's got way too many classes way too many feats, and it's just got way too much crap.  Instead of having a whole bunch of classes that are made to answer a specific niche, why can't you use more fundamental classes, and differentiate your character with ROLE-PLAY?  My fighter is nothing like your fighter, he is a muskteer-type with a high dex and a rapier, while yours is a crazy viking with a warhammer and massive srength, who chews his shield.  The mechanics for both fighters are the same, and both have access to the same lists of skills (and I'm considering using the optional feats rule, but the rule makes the feats pretty costly), but they are very different characters.  In 3.x or Pathfinder, they would surely be different classes, but that's just silly.

So, anyway, that's where I am, mentally.  If anyone reads this post and is even vaguely interested, please post here and let me know.  Then we can discuss and possibly develop a concept and go from there.  If I can get much interest at all, I'll start a new thread for the game.


----------



## jmucchiello

What ever happened to this game? Leif's First 5E Homebrew In-Character Thread 1A The four players in that game all still are active here.


----------



## JustinCase

Leif said:


> So, anyway, I think I really want to start a 5E D&D game of a sandbox nature




Well, I'm looking for a new game, so I'm interested. I like the sandbox setup, but in PbP I think it presents challenges to play without a clear goal.

As for characters, I completely agree that the same crunch can be used to create vastly different fluff for different characters. One could even say that everyone is the same class, and see all the diverging concepts that creates!


----------



## Leif

jmucchiello said:


> What ever happened to this game? Leif's First 5E Homebrew In-Character Thread 1A The four players in that game all still are active here.




I suppose that should be the first thing that I do -- see if there is still interest in continuing.




JustinCase said:


> Well, I'm looking for a new game, so I'm interested. I like the sandbox setup, but in PbP I think it presents challenges to play without a clear goal.
> 
> As for characters, I completely agree that the same crunch can be used to create vastly different fluff for different characters. One could even say that everyone is the same class, and see all the diverging concepts that creates!




Ok, you might want to watch the thread that jmuchiello mentioned.  Please don't post IC until you officially join, but we can discuss in the OOC what you wish to play and how you could be worked in.


----------



## Leif

jmucchiello, the link in your post did not go to my thread.  Here are links to the threads of my game:

IC:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?589958-Leif-s-First-5E-Homebrew-In-Character-Thread-1A
OOC:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?589953-Leif-s-First-5E-Homebrew-Out-Of-Character-Thread
RG:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?589957-Leif-s-First-5E-Homebrew-Rogues-Gallery


----------



## JustinCase

I'll take a look and let you know; thanks for the invitation!


----------



## Leif

No sweat!


----------

